# What kind of car do you drive?



## amanda

along with purses, cars are another love of mine.  so what does everyone here drive?  i'm always so curious about people and their cars.  

i have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8.  my coworkers call it my Tank, but it's my baby and i loooooove it.  i test drove a lot of cars, and i can't think of another car i'd trade it for.


----------



## Noriko

Heres mine   About time to get a new one, but I don't know if I'm moving for law school yet.  This car has been extremely good to me though, so I'm hoping that I can keep her for another few years.







btw don't mind the setting, I took it when I picked it up from Acura after an oil change and detail


----------



## heavensent

am not driving right now ..am in the process of figuring out what  i  want . But the last car i  had was an 02 sebring


----------



## Serendipity

Funny...I thought of purses when I entered lol.  I drive a Mazda 3, Mistubishi Galant, or a Nissan Xterra...no pics haven't gotten that down yet.  I find it hard to pick new cars I think about others banging my doors and begin to freak out before the car is even on the road.  Yours is cute!


----------



## SuLi

Volkswagen Jetta, from 2000.  I love it VW.


----------



## Koga

None as I don't even have a driving license. I have to rely on my husband, subway or really nice friends:embarasse But honestly I am a bit scared to take a driving license..to many wackos on the road:unsure:


----------



## Noriko

^^^you can say that again, I got rear ended by this moron earlier this month.


----------



## uafly1

I drive a 05 VW Touareg. I had to trade in my Volvo C70 earlier this year for it. Like the VW but loved my Volvo


----------



## Kandi

2000 red BMW 3 series...it's been good to me.


----------



## ayla

uafly1 said:
			
		

> I drive a 05 VW Touareg. I had to trade in my Volvo C70 earlier this year for it. Like the VW but loved my Volvo



Wow, you had a c70 ?! I rarely see them around here, and if they're anything like my car, they must be so fun to drive around. Was it a hard top ?

And I've got.. 1997 Volvo 850 GLT. It's not the newest car in the world, but I love it to death.


----------



## pseub

1998 Honda Accord.  It's not glamourous, but it's paid for and reliable, and gets good MPG.


----------



## wellow

I drive a 2003 Merc C320 coupe... I prefer an SUV though... Having 2 doors is pretty annoying sometimes...


----------



## jc2239

i was gonna get a red BMW 3 series when i graduated from law school in 2 years but after seeing how accidents friends/family have gotten into lately i don't think so....i think i'm too afraid to drive-way too jumpy :sad2:


----------



## B. Jara

2000 dark gray Suburban, with dark gray leather interior and chrome wheels.  It's a gas hog, but I love it!


----------



## USCgerl

I have a black 2003 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer Edition.  I loved it until finding out it's the worst car for global warming. :sad2:   May trade for a Range Rover Sport new year though! *crossing my fingers*


----------



## Greenie

I drive a 2004 G35 Coupe in Diamond Graphite.  Love it..fun to drive! =)


----------



## hfxshopgirl

honda civic - so not sexy, but it leaves room in the budget for more bags!


----------



## Cristina

I drive a dark green 2000 Honda Civic EX.  I've had it for 6 years, and it's been a great car.  It's got a lot of miles on it and I'm looking to trade it in around April or May.  I'm thinking of getting a Nissan Altima, Honda Accord or Toyota Corolla S.


----------



## pseub

I love my Accord, and they now have a hybrid version available.


----------



## Cristina

pseub said:
			
		

> I love my Accord, and they now have a hybrid version available.


 
That's the one I'm looking at   I love Hondas, they are great cars.


----------



## always_alone

Don't laugh...but I'm sort of like a car is a car. Y'know? Okay...I drive a dark green 1995 Grand Am. It was only $2,000 and it only had 80,000 miles on it when I bought it (off my sister...who bought it off my dad...who bought it new). The car is in such awesome condition it would have been stupid for me to pass it up. The only fault with it is missing the pontiac logo on the front. I have to way till it is warm to stick it back on. Stupid repair men never put it back on when my car was hit by some crazy lady. I swear all I was doing was driving straight (and in my lane) and she decides to come into my lane...and no one else is around!  Oh, well, that is what I drive and plan to drive until I'm out of college. It's a reliable little car.


----------



## Issmom

Well, WE have a car, my husband and I, but I've never driven it.  Its a Mercedes S55.  We live in Manhattan and the thought of driving in the city terrifies me!  And he loves to drive.


----------



## SuzyZ

I drive a 2004 Honda Civic EX - I have been driving Civics for years, they get great mileage an never let me down.  I love my car!


----------



## dk2504

I drive a 2004 Jetta GLI...this car was my highschool graduation gift...im graduating from college next year...and im hoping to get the bmw 5 series as my gift....that car is SOO beautiful..cant wait until it is mineee


----------



## always_alone

daliak said:
			
		

> I drive a 2004 Jetta GLI...this car was my highschool graduation gift...im graduating from college next year...and im hoping to get the bmw 5 series as my gift....that car is SOO beautiful..cant wait until it is mineee


Wow! Who buys these things? My parents believe I should pay for everything myself so...well, not college. They pay for that. I wish my family were rich. But we are only upper middle class. Then again I think being only upper middle class is funner. Money and things only goes so far in making you happy.


----------



## Irissy

I drive a 2003 Toyota Corolla, a grad gift from my parents.  It's dark red, my favorite color... and excellent gas mileage and very comfy.  However, I still want my Lexus sooner or later but with my school loans and all, this baby can last me for awhile so I ain't complaining.


----------



## Iluvbags

I drive a Lexus RX300 that I love.  Its eats up a lot of gas but its better that some of the larger SUVs that eat up twice as much.


----------



## amanda

always_alone said:
			
		

> Wow! Who buys these things? My parents believe I should pay for everything myself so...well, not college. They pay for that. I wish my family were rich. But we are only upper middle class. Then again I think being only upper middle class is funner. Money and things only goes so far in making you happy.


 
my 4Runner was one of my high school graduation presents.  my parents aren't overly wealthy, they just use their money wisely and my dad promised me when i was a little girl when i went to college, i would get a car of my choosing.

i don't know what the other girl's situation is, but i'm sure her parents are probably in the same boat as mine.  they have made good financial decisions in the past and they want to pass that on.

lol and this is probably not the place for the 'material things only go so far' sentiment.  we're kind of unreasonable.


----------



## amanda

Iluvbags said:
			
		

> I drive a Lexus RX300 that I love. Its eats up a lot of gas but its better that some of the larger SUVs that eat up twice as much.


 
i have tons of liberal guilt about my SUV...but what ya gonna do?

and they now make the RX330 in a hybrid.  they're a little more expensive, in the 50k-60k range, but the gas savings probably pay for the difference after a little while.  i think that's going to be my mom's next car.


----------



## amanda

Issmom said:
			
		

> Well, WE have a car, my husband and I, but I've never driven it. Its a Mercedes S55. We live in Manhattan and the thought of driving in the city terrifies me! And he loves to drive.


 
very nice choice!  a friend of mine's dad has one of the SLR McLaren's, which are like half S55 and half Formula 1 race car, and that thing is totally hot.


----------



## dk2504

amanda said:
			
		

> my 4Runner was one of my high school graduation presents. my parents aren't overly wealthy, they just use their money wisely and my dad promised me when i was a little girl when i went to college, i would get a car of my choosing.
> 
> i don't know what the other girl's situation is, but i'm sure her parents are probably in the same boat as mine. they have made good financial decisions in the past and they want to pass that on.
> 
> lol and this is probably not the place for the 'material things only go so far' sentiment. we're kind of unreasonable.


 

same here...my dad promised me the same thing...


----------



## always_alone

amanda said:
			
		

> lol and this is probably not the place for the 'material things only go so far' sentiment. we're kind of unreasonable.


I know...it was kind of a joke. LOL! That's why I used the  face. It looks too silly to take seriously.


----------



## amanda

always_alone said:
			
		

> I know...it was kind of a joke. LOL! That's why I used the  face. It looks too silly to take seriously.


 
and that's why i said 'lol'


----------



## star3777

I drive the porsche cayenne Turbo... it's divine. My huge white poodle loves it.


----------



## Eucci985

*I drive a 1992 Mercedes Benz 190E - My first car, I paid for it myself...and it's fabulous!*​


----------



## amanda

star3777 said:
			
		

> I drive the porsche cayenne Turbo... it's divine. My huge white poodle loves it.


 
lol, and i REALLY don't mean any offense by this, it's just a little joke i have with myself, i'm sure it's a fantastic car, but my first thought whenever i see one of those is 'it must take a special kind of ******* to buy a Porsche SUV'

i also love the BMW joke - "what's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?  with a porcupine, the pricks are on the outside  .  and my dad drives a BMW and i almost got one too.

don't be offended!  please!


----------



## star3777

amanda said:
			
		

> lol, and i REALLY don't mean any offense by this, it's just a little joke i have with myself, i'm sure it's a fantastic car, but my first thought whenever i see one of those is 'it must take a special kind of ******* to buy a Porsche SUV'
> 
> i also love the BMW joke - "what's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine? with a porcupine, the pricks are on the outside  . and my dad drives a BMW and i almost got one too.
> 
> don't be offended! please!


 
I guess I don't need a SUV with 450 horsepower to get me to the supermarket. But it looks great next to the 911 Turbo.


----------



## amanda

star3777 said:
			
		

> I guess I don't need a SUV with 450 horsepower to get me to the supermarket. But it looks great next to the 911 Turbo.


 
i don't need my SUV period, but i  it.  and there's no reason you shouldn't love yours...that's just always what i think.  i think my mom said it to me one time and i thought it was hilarious and it kinda stuck in my head.


----------



## star3777

Amanda...Thank you for your approval regarding my purchase. Tell me, do you ask your Mother before you buy a purse?


----------



## amanda

star3777 said:
			
		

> Amanda...Thank you for your approval regarding my purchase. Tell me, do you ask your Mother before you buy a purse?


 
i'm just trying to get across that i didn't mean anything bad by it.  someone said something about it that stuck in my head, i'm not trying to be hateful or anything.  the only reason i said anything in the first place is probably because i'm sleep deprived from finals and a tad loopy on cough medicine.  i mean, we all need a good self-depricating laugh every now and then, right?


----------



## Issmom

amanda said:
			
		

> very nice choice!  a friend of mine's dad has one of the SLR McLaren's, which are like half S55 and half Formula 1 race car, and that thing is totally hot.



My husband tries to reconcile his desire for a race car with the need to have a full back-seat that can hold a child's car seat!  He truly covets a Maserati!


----------



## Vlad

Currently a flame red Ford Focus that I got just 3 months ago, new. I'll put up some pics later.


----------



## Vlad

Issmom said:
			
		

> Well, WE have a car, my husband and I, but I've never driven it.  Its a Mercedes S55.  We live in Manhattan and the thought of driving in the city terrifies me!  And he loves to drive.


 I demand pictures, now!


----------



## Issmom

^^ Its my huband's baby and I don't think we've EVER photographed it!  But we're occasional drivers.  We tend to get laughed at when we sell our old cars -- 3 years old and less than 10,000 miles!  But my husband works very hard and has so few toys.  I can't deny him a $100K car if that's what makes him happy and he can afford it (I say HE because he walked in with cash to buy it!).

But I guess the S55 is a cool car.  We were in Delaware for vacation this summer and eating at a restaurant.  We looked out the window and saw a bunch of teenagers taking turns photographing themselves leaning on our car!  But they were in for a shock when the alarm went off!


----------



## DRLISA

I Drive A Bmw 325 Convertible.....living In Florida The Convertible Is Great!!!


----------



## uafly1

ayla said:
			
		

> Wow, you had a c70 ?! I rarely see them around here, and if they're anything like my car, they must be so fun to drive around. Was it a hard top ?
> 
> And I've got.. 1997 Volvo 850 GLT. It's not the newest car in the world, but I love it to death.


 
I loved my C70 it was a silver hardtop. It had severe issues. I am starting to think it's me though, my Touareg has trans problems already!


----------



## *JJ*

bmw 320


----------



## Tuesday

I have a 2004 Saab 9-3, dark gray, manual trans.
I love my car.  It's an affordable luxury car and very small - great for the city.  I looked at the Mercedes C320 coupe.  It was the only other really small luxury car I found but the Saab was a _way_ better deal.  (Do you know the the Merc didn't even come w/standard leather?  Give me a break.)The gas mileage is amazing.  That was very important to me along with the small size.  I usually hate driving but this car is so fun and edgy on the road; wicked handling.  (I sound like a car buff don't I  )
On top of all that, my sis works for GM so I got the discount which saved me tons of money.  I will definitely get another Saab when I turn this one in.  Well, that is if GM doesn't totally wreck the styling of it.  The new models coming out look suspiciously like re-warmed versions of other GM cars.  This makes me sad.


----------



## amanda

uafly1 said:
			
		

> I loved my C70 it was a silver hardtop. It had severe issues. I am starting to think it's me though, my Touareg has trans problems already!


 
volvos have had problems since ford bought them circa 2000.  my mom has always been a huge volvo fan and has a 99 and refuses to give it up until it dies because she'll never get another volvo.  she hates ford.  i've heard reliability things about Jettas, but i dunno about the Touareg since when i was doing research before i go my car, the Touareg was brand new and didn't have any historical data.  hope the transmission stuff gets worked out!


----------



## ayla

amanda said:
			
		

> volvos have had problems since ford bought them circa 2000. my mom has always been a huge volvo fan and has a 99 and refuses to give it up until it dies because she'll never get another volvo. she hates ford. i've heard reliability things about Jettas, but i dunno about the Touareg since when i was doing research before i go my car, the Touareg was brand new and didn't have any historical data. hope the transmission stuff gets worked out!



Oh haha.. leave it to Ford ! 

My friend's got a family of Volvos (s70, s80, s40), almost all post 2000 and they haven't had any problems. Well, besides the fact that someone tried to steal his car that is.


----------



## jaffa

I drive a 2003 MINI Cooper. She was my graduation present to myself when I finished my Master's. She's my baby and gets great gas mileage. I didn't fit her up with lots of extras because I put myself through 8 years of school, but to me she is perfect. She's dark metallic blue and has a lovely smile


----------



## Lieu

2001 Silver Toyota Avalon...waiting for Lexus LS460 to come out so I can trade in...


----------



## BorsaBella

2004 Silver Birch Suburban, tan leather interior.  I have a 4 year old, 2 year old, and 6 month old, so have to have the Burb!!!!


----------



## Issmom

I think its interesting that this was one of the fastest growing threads on the Forum!  And it had nothing to do with Paddingtons!


----------



## wellow

Issmom said:
			
		

> I think its interesting that this was one of the fastest growing threads on the Forum! And it had nothing to do with Paddingtons!



I think that's because everybody got a car (or a car they want to own).. but not everybody likes a paddington


----------



## loren

well I would love to have that Porsche and I could give a rip what people may imagine with me driving it, probably something like how come that old lady gets such a cool car.  Work hard young ones and you too will be able to have your dream car.  I actually drive an older BMW and I love it and as soon as my daughter gets her license I may let her drive it and I will get a new one. But I have worked hard my whole adult life to be able to buy whatever I want.  I grew up very poor and I remember my parents buying me fake designer things because that was what they could afford and I appreciated their trying but I always wanted the real thing. Everytime I try the Porsche I think it is too loud for me.  I also have not one but two suburbans because I have 4 kids and one is the old one that my husband uses as his trash car and one is our nice one for family long hauls. but I think when all the kids are gone I'm going for the Porsche.


----------



## Vlad

jaffa said:
			
		

> I drive a 2003 MINI Cooper. She was my graduation present to myself when I finished my Master's. She's my baby and gets great gas mileage. I didn't fit her up with lots of extras because I put myself through 8 years of school, but to me she is perfect. She's dark metallic blue and has a lovely smile


Lovable ride! I may get myself one at some point, too. Love the Minis.


----------



## meme

I agree. MiniS is something I'd buy. Zipping through tight corners is especially attractive in NY.


----------



## fendifemale

Thats my baby in my av. She's a 2005 Corolla.


----------



## fayden

i drive the Q15 and the 7 train.  LOL.


----------



## Megs

^^ HaHa!

Right now I'm driving a 2005 Honda Accord Coupe. I love it. Great on miles, quiet ride, quite a beauty I think. But Vlad knows that I'm dying for BMW or Mercedes and I know that he'd love a big SUV! So we will see where that goes


----------



## kchimp11

I have a red Mustang


----------



## Megs

And just for kicks, my little brother has quite the truck. He always wanted a truck and when he finally got one the word around the house was "There will be NOTHING added to this truck!!". Well he got quite a bit added- you can't even see it all or appretiate it all fromt he picture, but it is quite amazing. Ask Vlad, that truck is loud and fast- but a fun ride  







I won't lie, I enjoy driving it around from time to time!!


----------



## Issmom

fayden said:
			
		

> i drive the Q15 and the 7 train.  LOL.



Fellow-Manhattanite here...I usually hoof it between 20 and 30 blocks a day....and then the same back home.


----------



## fayden

have to say, us city folk don't drive too much!  i wish i could walk to work.  i hate taking the MTA!


----------



## Issmom

fayden said:
			
		

> have to say, us city folk don't drive too much!  i wish i could walk to work.  i hate taking the MTA!



My husband is subway-phobic.  He makes me promise never to go on it (I don't want to go into the various weird concerns he has....).  So we bus, walk and drive.  Luckily, since I'm home with my kids, I don't have a daily commute.


----------



## fayden

i know after 9/11 never know what can happen on the trains, suicide bombers or some kind of chemical substance released in the tunnles, all that stuff scares me, but i have to take it, nothing i can do otherwise to get to work.  it's a long commute too.  1.5 hours on a good day!  a bus and TWO trains!  it's a pain, i just hope nothing happens.


----------



## Issmom

My husband doesn't even have those as his (exclusive) objections.  I was 'banned' from the subway when I got pregnant with our first -- almost 12 years ago!  I think I've been on it perhaps twice since then.


----------



## fayden

wow.  well from what i hear the trains has gotten much better.  i've never been mugged or attacked, thank god.  and considering i carry expensive bags i'm pretty lucky.  but one day i'm sure there will be someone out there who will study designer bags and use that as his way of picking out who to mug.  

but trust me, i'd rather be in your position, not having to take the train would be wonderful!


----------



## english_girl_900

Same boat I'm afraid - the train and the bus take me pretty much everywhere. Have since I was a kid actually, so it doesn't bother me so much. Did for a while though - you remember the bombings in London over the summer? All the suicide bombers came from my home town. One even studied at the same university that I'm at now. It still scares me to think there are people like that in my own backyard - my mum and I both take the train, and there have been armed police crawling all over the station ever since. Hopefully these sickos will think twice before pulling something like that again.


----------



## USCgerl

When I was in London this past Oct, I took the tube (subway) all the time during the day and cabs during the night.  After my initial fear went away I loved how convient it was!  But I do understand what your saying english girl.


----------



## Chaneller

*Mercedes-Benz SLK 2005*


----------



## BagLovingMom

Audi A6 for me, love Audis!


----------



## GuyNSearch4Bag

I drive a 2002 blue BMW M3 and a 2006 Audi A4

Europrojektz is just my car club that I'm part of.  (europrojektz.com)


----------



## Loganz

2006 Honda Ridgline - I love Honda.


----------



## english_girl_900

Chaneller said:
			
		

> *Mercedes-Benz SLK 2005*


 
So hot - I love this car! What trim-level did you get - 200, 350 or 55AMG? I love the AMG myself.


----------



## edsbgrl

I have 2005 Honda Accord.  I was "this close" to buying an Infiniti G35 coupe (sweet!) but got the exact same thing (fully loaded w/navigation for $10K less.  Mine looks just like this except my wheels are different.  I like mine better!


----------



## pseub

I love my Accord!  When it's time for a new car in a coupld of years, I'll probably trade it in for another, hopefully the Hybrid!


----------



## kathyrose

I take the bus. I don't have a license yet. Shame on me!


----------



## bethany

a 96 saturn sc2 coupe...a christmas gift from my parents some years ago. the most reliable car I've ever known. I have so many good memories thanks to it, I plan to drive then thing til its dead and buy a hybrid after that.


----------



## blackbutterfly

Man it's hard trying to photograph two black cars in a dim garage...

I drive either a '06 Pontiac Torrent (mine) or an '05 Chrysler 300 (hubby's).


----------



## madeline

A BMW that I rarely even get to drive, living in a big city parking is not easy to find.


----------



## ShopRodeo

madeline said:
			
		

> A BMW that I rarely even get to drive, living in a big city parking is not easy to find.


 
What model?

Btw, i don't drive.


----------



## Mariah

agh, i'm so jealous! i don't have my permit yet :shame: . but i will be getting it on march 27!! the first day i can get it. actually the first day would be the 25th but that's a saturday and i have a regatta...and i don't even know if the dmv is open then. but i'm sooooo excited!

haha my parents drive a mitsubishi eclipse spider (blue convertible!) and black suburban


----------



## kam

DRLISA said:
			
		

> I Drive A Bmw 325 Convertible.....living In Florida The Convertible Is Great!!!


 
Me too!  I live in Manhattan so I would say have not drive -- b/c it barely ever gets driven!


----------



## kam

jaffa said:
			
		

> I drive a 2003 MINI Cooper. She was my graduation present to myself when I finished my Master's. She's my baby and gets great gas mileage. I didn't fit her up with lots of extras because I put myself through 8 years of school, but to me she is perfect. She's dark metallic blue and has a lovely smile


 
She does smile!!!  Sooooo cute!


----------



## cubby

2004 silver Toyota Prado, which I think in the US is known as the Land Cruiser.


----------



## amanda

cubby said:
			
		

> 2004 silver Toyota Prado, which I think in the US is known as the Land Cruiser.


 
that's what the new (2003 and later) 4Runners are based on (same chasis).  i  my '04 4Runner.  it's very slightly smaller than the land cruiser, i believe.


----------



## amanda

madeline said:
			
		

> A BMW that I rarely even get to drive, living in a big city parking is not easy to find.


 
i'd like to know what model as well, i adore BMW's (my dad instilled in me a love for them from an early age) but i passed up a new BMW to get my 4Runner...when i see small parking spots, i sometimes regret my decision, but only then  .  you have to have an SUV around here or people will run straight over you.


----------



## KK

jaffa said:
			
		

> I drive a 2003 MINI Cooper. She was my graduation present to myself when I finished my Master's. She's my baby and gets great gas mileage. I didn't fit her up with lots of extras because I put myself through 8 years of school, but to me she is perfect. She's dark metallic blue and has a lovely smile



Cute, cute, cute, Jaffa! I love mini, people always say I should have a mini because I am mini (only 5'1"). But I always worry about driving it on the highway, if I get bummed by a truck, I will be nowhere to be seen. So if I can afford another car just for the city, I'd get the mini.

Vlad, we have a focus too, a black one.

I love Alfa Romeo too, my hubby had one, I don't think they are here in N.A. yet. My next car will be Audi A3 once I start working again...hopefully.:shame:


----------



## Superbaby

Bentley azure


----------



## madeline

amanda said:
			
		

> i'd like to know what model as well, i adore BMW's (my dad instilled in me a love for them from an early age) but i passed up a new BMW to get my 4Runner...when i see small parking spots, i sometimes regret my decision, but only then  .  you have to have an SUV around here or people will run straight over you.




Oh sorry I missed where ShopRodeo had asked. I have a 3 series convertible, a 330ci I bought it new about a year ago. I forget I even have it because I rarely drive!! It is always in valet at my condo. But it is nice to have when I drive to newport beach on the weekends when the weather is warm. BMW's are great, I had my first one at 16 (a 2000 model) and had one more before this one. I like to always have a new car so that is why I have gone through 3 in only 6 years.I think a 6 series is next for me.


----------



## ShopRodeo

madeline said:
			
		

> Oh sorry I missed where ShopRodeo had asked. I have a 3 series convertible, a 330ci I bought it new about a year ago. I forget I even have it because I rarely drive!! It is always in valet at my condo. But it is nice to have when I drive to newport beach on the weekends when the weather is warm. BMW's are great, I had my first one at 16 (a 2000 model) and had one more before this one. I like to always have a new car so that is why I have gone through 3 in only 6 years.I think a 6 series is next for me.


 
Do you stop at South Coast Plaza while you're in the OC?


----------



## madeline

ShopRodeo said:
			
		

> Do you stop at South Coast Plaza while you're in the OC?




Ofcourse! Love it. But I like shopping on Robertson Blvd. better, I love Kitson, Lisa Kline and Madison is my favorite.


----------



## ShopRodeo

madeline said:
			
		

> Ofcourse! Love it. But I like shopping on Robertson Blvd. better, I love Kitson, Lisa Kline and Madison is my favorite.


 
Ah, Lisa Kline. You know they have one in LA. Ever been there?


----------



## madeline

ShopRodeo said:
			
		

> Ah, Lisa Kline. You know they have one in LA. Ever been there?




Ummm.., robertson blvd is in LA, dont you live in LA i thought?


----------



## ShopRodeo

madeline said:
			
		

> Ummm.., robertson blvd is in LA, dont you live in LA i thought?


 
oh yes...duhhhh...i'm sorry


----------



## Ttori

VW Touareg- green

i absolutely love it!


----------



## gis08

Ttori said:
			
		

> VW Touareg- green
> 
> i absolutely love it!



oooo.. touareg is a beauty 

I drive an old 3 series BMW (2 door).. It was my mom's, since she hardly uses it, she gave it to me..


----------



## Swedie

Right now I don't have one since I'm only in Sweden for 3 months. But I'll have a Jeep Liberty waiting for me when I'm back in the US


----------



## peacocky

jaffa said:
			
		

> I drive a 2003 MINI Cooper.


 
I want a Mini Cooper S sooooooo bad   but my hubby wont let me trade in  .  I have a 2003 Laguna Seca Blue BMW M3.  It has a LOT of miles on it and I want to get rid of it and get a Mini.  My hubby drives a 2004 Subaru WRX that he absolutly loves and I think it's ugly.


----------



## Cristina

The weekend of January 14 I am getting a 2006 Toyota Corolla S! I am so excited. I'm a little nervous because it will be my first time buying a car by myself, but it will be an experience! My first time having car payments, too (eek!). I'll probably cry when I trade my Honda Civic in. It was a high school graduation gift and has over 100k on it   It's been through a lot!


----------



## amanda

madeline said:
			
		

> Oh sorry I missed where ShopRodeo had asked. I have a 3 series convertible, a 330ci I bought it new about a year ago. I forget I even have it because I rarely drive!! It is always in valet at my condo. But it is nice to have when I drive to newport beach on the weekends when the weather is warm. BMW's are great, I had my first one at 16 (a 2000 model) and had one more before this one. I like to always have a new car so that is why I have gone through 3 in only 6 years.I think a 6 series is next for me.


 
very nice, i would have gotten a regular 330ci if i had got one, and i'll probably get one eventually, i just felt like i needed some kind of truck for driving from athens to atlanta.  i had a friend in high school that had the convertible version and i liked it quite a bit.  the six series would be a great choice as well, definately not as common!


----------



## CoUtuReLoVe

Soon enough I am trading my puppy in for a '06 Madza Rx-8, MY family had the rx-7 (Fast lil car)When they were my age. So I have herd about them all my life,And I want the new one...


----------



## peacocky

My hubby had a 93 RX-7 when we first met.  It was in mint condition with 60k miles.  He totalled it not long after by sliding in the rain into a pole.  The new RX-8 does not compare to the older RX-7s in performance, but they are really nice cars and fun to drive.


----------



## CoUtuReLoVe

allison said:
			
		

> The new RX-8 does not compare to the older RX-7s in performance, but they are really nice cars and fun to drive.



lol, I know... I herd t from my dad, he use to drive the crap out of his rx-7, now he wants to find one and completely refurbish it.They were great cars. I like the look of the rx-8 and most people dont' look at buyign it, so I will stick out.


----------



## ILoveCoach

I have a 2004 Black Saturn ION and I love it... It's in a college parking lot all day (known for lots of door dents) and it still looks brand new. (YAY FOR DENT PROOF DOORS!)


----------



## peacocky

LOL at dent proof.  I actually almost thought about looking at a Vue AWD or a Honda Element but I think I want a Mini Cooper more


----------



## ILoveCoach

I drove a Mini Cooper and they are AWESOME... wow what a cute and surprisingly roomy car


----------



## amanda

ick i hate college parking lots.  eww.


----------



## USCgerl

GuyNSearch4Bag said:
			
		

> I drive a 2002 blue BMW M3 and a 2006 Audi A4
> 
> Europrojektz is just my car club that I'm part of. (europrojektz.com)


 

Hey my husband drives a 2004 silver gray M3!  At the time he was also looking into the Audi S4 as well!  Now he's eyeing the new M5...beautiful!  Do you spend all your spare time looking at the M3 forums like he does???  :evil:  JK..I'm ok now that I have this forum!


----------



## bagaddict

C 240 Mercedes - MB for life!  Love it!


----------



## peacocky

wow, quite a few M3ers on the board.


----------



## xikry5talix

a 2001 civic, my first car. not so glamorous but i love it! maybe it's because it's my first car..hahaha

for christmas i was supposed to get the new 2006 civic hybrid but daddy wasn't too pleased with my grades =(


----------



## star3777

Superbaby said:
			
		

> Bentley azure


 

He,he......sweet


----------



## hpzapper

3/4 Ton HD Cowboy Dark Blue Chevy 4 Door Truck 6.0 4 10 hot rear end! The 4 10 is what you use to race thus hot!1!


----------



## Virginia

xikry5talix said:
			
		

> a 2001 civic, my first car. not so glamorous but i love it! maybe it's because it's my first car..hahaha
> 
> for christmas i was supposed to get the new 2006 civic hybrid but daddy wasn't too pleased with my grades =(



i drive a civic too but mine is a '99.. however, i'm selling it and i'm planning on a range rover sport, x5, or 5 series.. any suggestions? i've only test drove the 5 series so far.. particularly the 530i


----------



## vaneea

I drive a 2004 Mazda 3 here in the US.. my dad was being cheap.. but at least I will never have to make payments >.<
other wise if I go home to Indonesia I don't drive.. cuz traffic is crazy in Jakarta.. I get driven by my driver in watever car available.. =)


----------



## peacocky

xikry5talix said:
			
		

> a 2001 civic, my first car. not so glamorous but i love it! maybe it's because it's my first car..hahaha
> 
> for christmas i was supposed to get the new 2006 civic hybrid but daddy wasn't too pleased with my grades =(


 
Why would you want the hybrid?  They are the biggest rip offs ever.  I worked for Honda USA before I moved to Mercedes-Benz.  The Hybrid cost $5000 more than the regular Civic EX, you get roughly the same gas milage, you only get the tax break the first year, the oil changes are $25 more than the regular civic, the battery will cost you $2000 once it's out of warranty.  It would take 10 years to equal out to prove you actually saved money on gas.  Toyota, Lexus, and Ford Hybrids are all the same.

I didn't mean to rain on your parade.  You might as well go for the new SI.


----------



## peacocky

mrsjimmyh said:
			
		

> i drive a civic too but mine is a '99.. however, i'm selling it and i'm planning on a range rover sport, x5, or 5 series.. any suggestions? i've only test drove the 5 series so far.. particularly the 530i


 
There's a huge diffeence between the X5 and the Range Rover.  If you want the off road capabilities and the functinality of a Range Rover, then the X5 wouldn't meet your requirements.  The X5 is meant for around town city driving.  No real functionality like the Range Rover.  I personally like the look of the Range Rover over the X5, but for the price and the gas I would save, I would go for the X5 or the RX300.


----------



## amanda

mrsjimmyh said:
			
		

> i drive a civic too but mine is a '99.. however, i'm selling it and i'm planning on a range rover sport, x5, or 5 series.. any suggestions? i've only test drove the 5 series so far.. particularly the 530i


 
the X5s are notoriously unreliable which is one of the reasons i passed it up for a 4Runner on '04.  my dad has an '02 5 series and adores it, though, no problems thus far.  i've heard similar reliability things about Land Rovers of all kinds.  supposed to be quite hard to keep running.

i'm a stickler for reliability in a car.  i get it from my parents.  getting a nice car that's going to break down on you is like getting a gorgeous designer bag and having all the stitching come out and the hardware fall off.


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^ Having driven Land and Range Rovers over the past 10 years, I believe that the union with Ford Motors has really contributed to the improvement in the manufacturing and durability of the cars.  I would actually consider having another one now.


----------



## Shopgirl

Mercedes ML 430  -  we needed SUV , When we just had a baby and had to bring stroller diaper bag etc, now that she is 4  and Gas Prices went  up, We bought Audi A4 , Liquid blue color  - Kinda like Balenciaga motorcycle bag in seafoam color . I love my Audi in this color and I am thinking of buying that bag to match it


----------



## Lecor Fashions

I have a green 1994 BMW 325i. I got a great deal on it after I graduated from college and it is my first car so I hold it very dear to my heart.  All the other ones I looked at were in terrible condition.  But the interior was perfect on this one.  Needed some work (thankfully my dad is good with cars) at first because I let my radiotor overheat and kept driving (bad idea), but I barely have any problems now.  I love it and can't wait to move onto my next BMW.  But that probably won't be for another 5-10 years.


----------



## Cristina

allison said:
			
		

> Why would you want the hybrid? They are the biggest rip offs ever. I worked for Honda USA before I moved to Mercedes-Benz. The Hybrid cost $5000 more than the regular Civic EX, you get roughly the same gas milage, you only get the tax break the first year, the oil changes are $25 more than the regular civic, the battery will cost you $2000 once it's out of warranty. It would take 10 years to equal out to prove you actually saved money on gas. Toyota, Lexus, and Ford Hybrids are all the same.
> 
> I didn't mean to rain on your parade. You might as well go for the new SI.


 
I like the new SI.  I didn't like the one that recently came out, the hatchback model.  I thought it was so ugly   I almost bought a blue SI back in 1999 when I got my car, but my parents didn't want to pay the extra $$, so I went with the EX instead.  But, I am over having a 2-door car.  I can't wait to have a 4-door!


----------



## peacocky

heh I remember in 99 I wanted an SI so bad but I got stuck with my mothers 89 Alfa Romeo ush:


----------



## xikry5talix

> Why would you want the hybrid? They are the biggest rip offs ever. I worked for Honda USA before I moved to Mercedes-Benz. The Hybrid cost $5000 more than the regular Civic EX, you get roughly the same gas milage, you only get the tax break the first year, the oil changes are $25 more than the regular civic, the battery will cost you $2000 once it's out of warranty. It would take 10 years to equal out to prove you actually saved money on gas. Toyota, Lexus, and Ford Hybrids are all the same.
> 
> I didn't mean to rain on your parade. You might as well go for the new SI.


 
I don't know about other states, but in California, if you drive certain hybrids you're allowed to drive in the carpool lane during non-carpool hours and that would REALLY help because I don't live too close to my current school or the school I plan on attending next year. 

And I don't like the look of the new SIs at all.

It's not $5000 more either, only $3000 or #4000.


----------



## Virginia

allison said:
			
		

> There's a huge diffeence between the X5 and the Range Rover.  If you want the off road capabilities and the functinality of a Range Rover, then the X5 wouldn't meet your requirements.  The X5 is meant for around town city driving.  No real functionality like the Range Rover.  I personally like the look of the Range Rover over the X5, but for the price and the gas I would save, I would go for the X5 or the RX300.



Im not really going for functionality.. more for looks :shame: .. so aside from the 530i .. does that mean the x5 and the range rover are both unreliable cars?  i've heard it about the range rover but i wasn't too sure.. i never heard that about the x5 though..


----------



## peacocky

xikry5talix said:
			
		

> I don't know about other states, but in California, if you drive certain hybrids you're allowed to drive in the carpool lane during non-carpool hours and that would REALLY help because I don't live too close to my current school or the school I plan on attending next year.
> 
> And I don't like the look of the new SIs at all.
> 
> It's not $5000 more either, only $3000 or #4000.



The last body style it was $5000 more.  I guess they lowered it the new body style.


----------



## peacocky

mrsjimmyh said:
			
		

> Im not really going for functionality.. more for looks :shame: .. so aside from the 530i .. does that mean the x5 and the range rover are both unreliable cars? i've heard it about the range rover but i wasn't too sure.. i never heard that about the x5 though..



all German vehicles are the first with all new technologies.  That's why they are unreliable.  For instance:  Mercedes made the trunks (on a few models) without exterior locks or an interior pop so theives can't get in the trunk without the remote.  The flaw was, they put the battery in the trunk so when the battery died, you can't open the trunk to jump the car.


edit**I was implying on the BMW not the Range Rover being German


----------



## RobbieNEmmy

kathyrose said:
			
		

> I take the bus. I don't have a license yet. Shame on me!


 
I don't have a license either!  Me and my new baby *the LV Abbesses* get rides from generous people...everywhere.


----------



## Irissy

Cristina said:
			
		

> The weekend of January 14 I am getting a 2006 Toyota Corolla S! I am so excited. I'm a little nervous because it will be my first time buying a car by myself, but it will be an experience! My first time having car payments, too (eek!). I'll probably cry when I trade my Honda Civic in. It was a high school graduation gift and has over 100k on it   It's been through a lot!



Congrats Cristina!!  We can be twins!  I drive the 2003 Corolla S in dark red and I love it!  It's very comfy and looks like a luxury car for a cheaper price.    Love the spoiler, body kit and ofcourse the gas mileage too!!!


----------



## maxmara

USCgerl said:
			
		

> Hey my husband drives a 2004 silver gray M3! At the time he was also looking into the Audi S4 as well! Now he's eyeing the new M5...beautiful! Do you spend all your spare time looking at the M3 forums like he does??? :evil: JK..I'm ok now that I have this forum!


 
I drive the 2000 ML 350.. a gift from my mother in-law while My husband drives the Audi S4 and is obessed with his car. He also has his own forum which he's addicted too He's now thinking of getting the M5 and I am like why?? 
I realize he gets bored with cars as I am with bags and you always want to get something new


----------



## Cristina

Irissy said:
			
		

> Congrats Cristina!! We can be twins! I drive the 2003 Corolla S in dark red and I love it! It's very comfy and looks like a luxury car for a cheaper price.  Love the spoiler, body kit and ofcourse the gas mileage too!!!


 
Thank you!  I can't wait   I'm working on fixing up my Civic this weekend.  I'm going to wash and wax it, vacuum the interior and shampoo the carpets.  I already put Armor-All on the inside and cleaned out all of my stuff.  I want to make sure I get the most I can for the trade-in.   For colors I am thinking about the silver or the phantom grey   I will post pictures next weekend


----------



## Maggie1966

I drive a 2002 BMW 540 - silver.  It's got the sports package on it and XM satellite radio.  Love driving it - but I have to watch myself on the highway!!!


----------



## clanalois

I drive a 2003 BMW 325xi, a gift from my younger brother. The 4 wheel drive and steering control work wonders for nasty Chicago winters.





 They mean it when they say BMW is the "Ultimate Driving Machine."


----------



## Pnay71

Just bought a 2006 Cadillac Escalade ESV to replace the Honda S2000.  A HUGE step up- both price and size!


----------



## Kat

I just got rid of my Jaguar X-type and got an Infiniti G35.  I love it!


----------



## Cristina

Kat said:
			
		

> I just got rid of my Jaguar X-type and got an Infiniti G35. I love it!


 
That's what I want my mom to get, an Infiniti G35.  They're gorgeous   My parents are buying a new car this year, they're giving their 2002 Nissan Maxima to my stepbrother, who is away at college.  My mom is leaning toward a Cadillac, definitely not my favorite :suspiciou


----------



## edsbgrl

Kat said:
			
		

> I just got rid of my Jaguar X-type and got an Infiniti G35. I love it!


 
Aren't the G35's great cars!!!  I love the sound of the engine.  When I was test driving I used to sit in my garage and just push the gas to hear it roar.


----------



## clanalois

Ohh, I love the G35. My brother has the coupe in a dark gray/silver and it's super sexy and sleek.  I feel cool sitting in the passenger seat.


----------



## Nefredity

This is my ride Mercedes E Lorinser.  My husband just preordered his Ferarri F430, and he said I can drive his car


----------



## divina_lucilla

in my family, everyone loves and has a maserati (uncles, aunts, my daddy, my mom -they are divorced). I cannot drive well, so i bought myself an old mini cooper and my dad got mad at me because I was "betraying" maserati!! That is so ridiculous, and anyway i am 23 where the hell do I go with a maserati?!


----------



## Tanja

i drive a vw lupo in black 2004 and a bmw 320d compact ( my husbands car). for me a car is just a vehicle that gets me from A-B


----------



## peacocky

oooo I love the Lupos!  I wish they would bring those here.  I'm a VW lover at heart.  I've owned seven VW's in the past.  I wish my Corrado would have been reliable and not a burdon b/c that was my favorite one, but it was stolen and abandoned in Macon, GA with no engine or tranny


----------



## Greenie

edsbgrl said:
			
		

> Aren't the G35's great cars!!! I love the sound of the engine. When I was test driving I used to sit in my garage and just push the gas to hear it roar.


 
I love mine!  I've got 2004 coupe, diamond graphite with the willow interior!  Love love love it!!!!


----------



## LgaV

I have the 04 Acura TSX in black.  I just love that car.   My hubby is still trying to get me to fix it up as in drop it, "put nice rims on it" and do something with the engine.  Thats not my kinda thing, all that money going into making the car look like a "rice rocket" can go to something else.  Yes you guessed it...... more purses.


----------



## helenNZ

WOW!  You guys drive really NICE cars!!!!! You're so lucky!
i drive a toyota corolla 2000 - it does the job, it will sell easy! AND its funny when people look at you when you get out of the car with an LV bag!   So maybe one day, i'll cruise around in something nice!


----------



## ayla

helenNZ said:
			
		

> WOW!  You guys drive really NICE cars!!!!! You're so lucky!
> i drive a toyota corolla 2000 - it does the job, it will sell easy! AND its funny when people look at you when you get out of the car with an LV bag!   So maybe one day, i'll cruise around in something nice!



Well, all that difference in pricing just means you have more money for bags !


----------



## fendifemale

helenNZ said:
			
		

> WOW! You guys drive really NICE cars!!!!! You're so lucky!
> i drive a toyota corolla 2000 - it does the job, it will sell easy! AND its funny when people look at you when you get out of the car with an LV bag!  So maybe one day, i'll cruise around in something nice!


You go my Toyota sister! I drive the same only it's a 2005. And those ppl who look @ u crazy can shove it! They just wish they had your gas mileage!


----------



## helenNZ

ayla said:
			
		

> Well, all that difference in pricing just means you have more money for bags !


 
  SO true! well said, MORE MONEY FOR BAGS!


----------



## helenNZ

fendifemale said:
			
		

> You go my Toyota sister! I drive the same only it's a 2005. And those ppl who look @ u crazy can shove it! They just wish they had your gas mileage!


 
geez, you said it!!! Gas is great going with a toyota!!!!


----------



## fendifemale

helenNZ said:
			
		

> geez, you said it!!! Gas is great going with a toyota!!!!


Check the siggie !


----------



## helenNZ

fendifemale said:
			
		

> Check the siggie !


 
 HA HA! LOL!   *click*


----------



## angerae85

05 mustang GT...i love it. dad got it for me in july....black on black


----------



## ninafalafel

2003 X5 Bmw


----------



## carrie13

2001 VW Jetta...I absolutely love it.


----------



## Swanky

2004 Lexus GX 470, but trading up for something bigger this Oct.


----------



## blushingbaby

I have an 03' RSX-S and an 04' BMW 330ci, trading up for an SLK55 this summer! Whee!


----------



## - belle -

I don't have a car myself, as i'm just 16....but my dad has a Daihatsu Applause. And we must change it soon for another car because it is about 6 years old and it's starting to have some problems... specially with the electronic parts like the radio or the lights.


----------



## wickedassin

2002 Audi A4 in silver.  I LOVE the car.  It's tons of fun to drive.


----------



## scarlett_2005

2002 Honda Accord. Runs just like the day I bought it, never had any issues or breakdowns plus it gets awsome gas milage!


----------



## Everevereve

A little white MBZ C320 2004 , SL 500 2006 Silver
Love the white C320 so cute!


----------



## ninafalafel

wickedassin said:
			
		

> 2002 Audi A4 in silver. I LOVE the car. It's tons of fun to drive.


 
I had the 2001 audi A6.. absolutely gorgeous and i miss it


----------



## darelgirl

Audi A3, my dad just bought it for me and its soooo nice and i love it!!!!


----------



## PJMac

I have a 02 silver mustang. it sux in the snow, but i love it


----------



## H_addict

2004 Jeep Liberty



and 1985 Porsche 928 (I am almost done restoring it!)


----------



## IntlSet

I have a Lexus LS sedan... it's white, and I adore it! Never gives me any problems. A little mature for my age, but oh well!


----------



## marspalm

i got a 2005 mustang convertible for my 17th birthday this past summer from my mom i LOVE it its light blue with silver/blueish racing stripes...the paint job was a dealer special so i have never seen another one like it *grins foolishly* its so dumb to love a car...


----------



## H_addict

star3777 said:
			
		

> I drive the porsche cayenne Turbo... it's divine. My huge white poodle loves it.


Star, you've got my dream car!!! What color is yours?!?!?! If you tell me it's white or black I am going to faint!!!


----------



## Swedie

LV_addict said:
			
		

> 2004 Jeep Liberty
> 
> 
> 
> http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=1/1008453990.jpg&s=x12


 
That's what I'm getting this summer,  Ilove it!!  In Silver or blue I think


----------



## love2shop

I have a new 2006 Volkswagen passat silver with black leather inteior! I love it, purchased it in mid October!


----------



## KristyDarling

I have a silver 2004 Subaru Forester XT. It's a great mom car. 

DH drives a 2001 Acura CLS. His dream car is a Porsche 911 or the new Cayman.


----------



## Sunshine

I have a 2006 Lexus 400 h (hybrid) LOVE IT!


----------



## Jadore

fayden said:
			
		

> i drive the Q15 and the 7 train.  LOL.





HAHHA I drive the Q19A & the N Train =).. you live in flushing?


----------



## IntlSet

stewartjl3 said:
			
		

> I have a 2006 Lexus 400 h (hybrid) LOVE IT!


 
 Isn't there an enormous wait-list? How awesome that you got such a coveted car!


----------



## glily

stewartjl3 said:
			
		

> I have a 2006 Lexus 400 h (hybrid) LOVE IT!


 
That is what I want for my next car!!  I currently drive a BEAST, Ford Excursion, so I figure that my next car has to be a hybrid to make up for it. My husband drives a Ford 350, so together we are doing some serious damage to the ozone layer.


----------



## Jeanna

I have a 2005 Mercedes C230 sport sedan that I got for Christmas '04. But I also commute to school so usually a bus is easier!


----------



## Sunshine

IntlSet said:
			
		

> Isn't there an enormous wait-list? How awesome that you got such a coveted car!


 
My family are big car (freaks) so I called one of my dads old dealership buddies and he was so excited to see yet another person in our family falling over ourselves for a damn car. He shipped it me back in August. It drives like a dream and I get gas like once every 2 weeks (mind you I live on a 2x4 island) it does some cool stuff...you start it and you cannot here ANYTHING!!! I'm enjoying it..its the color of a dolphin...very pretty!


----------



## Minnie

I have a Lexus Rx330. I love it, its such a girly SUV. I also drive my bfs Lexus LX 470. It is a huge truck and i am 5'1 100 lbs, so I look very funny behind the wheel but I FEEL POWERFUL!!! BOOOHAAHAHA.


----------



## Jbr

Love my 04 Cadillac Escalade ESV ...  The family truckster...  great for kids, skis... a move anything vehicle...  used to drive an H2...  this is so much better...  a true people moving luxury vehicle!


----------



## suzie w

2006 tahoe.  gold



would love the cayenne, or the 911.....

just bought my husband a mini cooper -s in metallic orange, convertible, with racing stripes on the bonnet and black and white checker side view mirrors!  (now he can't complain about the bag thing!)


----------



## bagz_galore

1999 Audi A6
And I ride on the back of my fiance's bike in the summer  (in the background)


----------



## BagLuver

2002 Mercedes C240


----------



## ShoooSh

sport range rover in white ... its sooo girly car


----------



## doulosforhim

porsche cayenne and
1988 porsche 944- original body and interior in mint condition. it was a steal when i bought it .


----------



## emi00

Well since we all know what kind of purses, phones and jobs everyone has, I'm curious to know what kind of car does everyone drive???  I drive the ultimate mommy mobile, I have a Honda Odyssey!


----------



## Vlad

There was a similar thread here:

http://www.purseforum.com/general-discussion/what-kind-of-car-do-you-drive-955.html


----------



## emi00

Oh sorry, I've only been here a week!!!


----------



## Deborahsue

We have what is now a "vintage" 1994 BMW 530i -- we would like to keep it forever -- we use it for trips.  We have a 2004 Subaru Forester Turbo for just driving around.


----------



## LVmom

At the moment a Mercedes ML320. I am selling it,but I was happy with my little 'cheap' Mercedes,as some would call it.


----------



## livinluxuriously_Lila

I love my parents they got me a Range Rover for my highschool graduation, the bentley is my dads although he does let me drive it!


----------



## jenniferm

BMW i have the most best car ever
http://motor.tuportada.com/img/wp/bmw-z4-12.jpg
look at it *Fabulous*


----------



## kylieReese

Breakwater blue Lexus rx 330, it's a safe car if you have kids.  but I'm going to get a bigger car soon.  If I have another baby.  I'm thinking Landcruiser.


----------



## Eskimo

right now, i drive a silver porsche cayenne s, but i really want a diamond graphite  infiniti fx 35.  i should be getting one soon (as in before summer).


----------



## jag

Black BMW X3 and I LOVE it!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I have a White Diamond '04 Cadillac Escalade. My parents also have a Cadillac Deville (not even sure what year lol) and a white 06' Mustang. Then they also have my grandma's 70' Ford Torino which they're looking into selling soon since no one uses it and buying a Cadillac SRX or a CTS. 
And my aunt and uncle and my aunt's parents have various years of Corvettes. 
Lol..buying only GM is pretty much a family thing I guess lol.


----------



## Cristina

kylieReese said:
			
		

> Breakwater blue Lexus rx 330, it's a safe car if you have kids. but I'm going to get a bigger car soon. If I have another baby. I'm thinking Landcruiser.


 
My dad has a 2004 Landcruiser, it's a great car!  I've driven it a few times :shame:  He traded in a 2001 Lexus LS400 for the Landcruiser last May, needed something to tow the boat.  It looks like it would be great for kids, got that whole DVD player thing going on, and a nice navigation system.  Oh, and when you're backing up it shows on the screen what's behind you so you don't hit any trash cans or anything else  That came in handy when I was driving that beast!


----------



## Beach Bum

2005 BMW X3-black( same as JAG!!!)


----------



## Michelle1025

2005 Mercedes C230 Kompressor
2006 Evo 9 MR


----------



## jag

Jill said:
			
		

> 2005 BMW X3-black( same as JAG!!!)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Silver 2003 Chevy Impala LS


----------



## Becca4277

You can tell I am a Mommy!  I drive a 2000 Saturn LW-3 V6 wagon.  I am ready to trade up but we are trying to put all $$$ into our move and new house.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

I drive a Jeep Wrangler Sahara.
Hubby drives an Isuzu Trooper and Alfa Romeo (his mid-life crisis car)


----------



## asl_bebes

I drive a white 2004 Acura MDX with the DVD/navigational package, which is an absolute must if you have small kids.  My DH drives a 1998 Toyota 4Runner which he absolutely loves because he thinks the MDX is a girly SUV.


----------



## angelica

'05 Mustang, premium trim.  Torch red.  I love it!  My sister has the same one in a light green color.


----------



## angelica

My next car may be the Infiniti G35 coupe, that's my dream car!  In the pearl white color of course!  Just looks fab on that car.


----------



## swee7bebe

silver 2006 lexus rx330  that i got in october .  that's where all my $$ goes.  if i didn't have to make car payments and rent payments, i think i'd have such a nice purse collection...hehehe...


----------



## kylieReese

Cristina said:
			
		

> My dad has a 2004 Landcruiser, it's a great car! I've driven it a few times :shame: He traded in a 2001 Lexus LS400 for the Landcruiser last May, needed something to tow the boat. It looks like it would be great for kids, got that whole DVD player thing going on, and a nice navigation system. Oh, and when you're backing up it shows on the screen what's behind you so you don't hit any trash cans or anything else  That came in handy when I was driving that beast!


THose are all the things my car has now.. I cannot live without the dvd player for my daughter, it keeps her quiet when she watches baby einstein.  the Navigation really comes in handy, and I can never go back to a car with out that camera to show what your backing up into.  I feel so weird driving without it.


----------



## xikry5talix

no more civic...accident :[ sigh.

2005 black honda cr-v. she's my baby..i love her! :] i practically live in my car...so much clothes in my back seat!


----------



## GIAGIAJA

As much as I make good or bad money.
I am stick with my HYUNDAI cheap cheap car but for sure
I paid it off myself!


----------



## mellyjr

2000 Lexus ES 300. I've got four years to go until I can get my Mercedes.


----------



## Chanel4me83

I have a 2004 E500 Mercedes in black, love it. My favorite thing about it the ipod inside, what is a great car without music? Nothing.


----------



## sweetlove

I don't have a car yet, but I'll probably get a bmw 1-series or a morris mini within a few months. I really want a Range Rover or a Cayenne, but since I live in a country where the starting price is $150 000 for the cheapest models, I have to do with something less for a while unless my parents really feel like I deserve it, but I'm not counting on it. Oh well, I'll survive, and I've seen the cutest red bmw-series ever, and I'm taking my mom to see it tomorrow - yay!


----------



## JoeyJo21

An AA driving school car! lol well at least until i pass my test. Then im planning on either buying a Ford Ka or a Smart Car.


----------



## english_girl_900

^^^ I *love* the Smart Car!


----------



## Lorri-G

1997 black Firebird with blacked out window. I feel like a teen again driving it.


----------



## mischa

since my father is a car seller, I own a Jeep Grand Cherokee in metallic blue!!!love it, it's so easy to drive!


----------



## melisande

I don't have a car right now, but I was thinking of a Mercedes Smart car?


----------



## celebritystylefashion

I have a 2005 Mercedes CLK320 and 2006 Porsche Cayenne


----------



## vuittonGirl

i'm still driving my Toyota Corolla 98 that my parents bought me since high school.  Although i long for nicer car, but this is all i can afford now: no car payment :o)


----------



## LVmom

celebritystylefashion said:
			
		

> I have a 2005 Mercedes CLK320 and 2006 Porsche Cayenne


 
Hey,baby! Love the rides!


----------



## shoes319

I now drive an '04 Toyota 4 Runner and love, love it!  I've wanted one for 10 yrs. but had 3 kids in carseats, etc.  I've had several bigger ones (Ford Expeditions) and wanted to downsize and this car is fun!  Besides my oldest is now driving and 5 of us are hardly all together...in about 4-5 yrs I plan on upgrading to either the Lexus GX470 or RX330....although I really *want* a Range Rover.....:blink:


----------



## LuvMyLVs

2003 Mustang Cobra, Black, Convert.


----------



## Charlotte!

2006 Toyota Sienna (minivan) in Gold Mica.  I'm a housewife!    I love it though, very comfortable & drives nicely.

http://lovelyvanities.typepad.com/my_pretty/


----------



## sweetlove

LVmom, wow, that color on the Cayenne is gorgeous! makes me want one even more *dreaming*


----------



## guccigirl2000

I drive a 2002 Mercedes -- I don't know the exact model, but its an S class (got it for my 16th b-day)


----------



## ilzabet

i drove volvos for years and years, but just bought a 2001 subaru outback about six months ago.  super low miles (first car i've ever driven with less than 200K.  hah!).  i *really* wanted a mini cooper, but everyone i know who bought a two door fun car was pg within six months to a year.  i didn't want to tempt fate and ended up with the soccer mom-est car e-v-e-r.  

i'm liking it ok (fabulous in the snow, lots of room for hauling stuff) but i miss the beautiful details of my volvos.  even if they were older the quality was awesome.  back to volvos for me when this is paid off in 3 years.


----------



## Paisley

2001 Cougar! All the way-
I bought it cuz it was cute- and I was going to change everything inside and out. (love working an tricking cars)
When I get a job I am getting a RAV4 or mazda 3....


----------



## LVmom

sweetlove said:
			
		

> LVmom, wow, that color on the Cayenne is gorgeous! makes me want one even more *dreaming*


 
It's not mine,it's Celebritystylefashions, my best friends.


----------



## sweetlove

She's lucky, I want one like that sooo much


----------



## cloud1014

I drive a BMW 2000 323i...reallie like this car even though the maintenance is kinda expensive


----------



## yeuxhonnetes

i'm a college student, so all i have right now is a 2001 toyota corolla, which i bought in november 2004 for $6300 at only 14,000 miles, so it was a good deal.

IF and WHEN i can afford _them_, i want a:

BMW 7-series
BMW X5
Cadillac Escalade

i'm 5'4", so i'll be barely visible in those cars!


----------



## H_addict

sweetlove said:
			
		

> LVmom, wow, that color on the Cayenne is gorgeous! makes me want one even more *dreaming*


I believe that color is called Carmon Red Metallic, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## jimmyneyugn

currently riding around in a POS 1999 Honda Accord LX Sedan 4cyl. currently saving (and selling my goods!  ), and putting my current car back to stock (it's modified in a ricer way.  ) to buy my next new (used) car: a 2003-2004 mercedes C32 AMG.


----------



## fendigal

A new Honda CR-V, it gets me to work with snow and ice and I feel safer.  I used to drive Toyota Celica until we moved back to PA from TX.
I like the Honda even though it isn't fashionable, it's kind of box shaped.
My husband inherited the Celica, he is fearless about driving in snow.


----------



## Itsabagslife

Currently driving 730i, a hand-me down from my Dad... Looking forward to getting the Opel Eurovan since the maintenance and petrol cost of the BMW is killing me... *_*


----------



## elongreach

2006 Mazda 3i Touring.  I love it.  Only problem is there is no trunk release on the remote.  My 99 Saturn had one and I just think it's odd that it doesn't.  I thought that was standard nowadays.  A girl just can't take the key out and open the trunk with 100 bags in her hand.


----------



## snowwhite

I'm driving a 1994 Mazda.  It's still running well, and I use it to drive to the river valley trails with my three big dogs, (twelve muddy feet!) so it's perfect.  I don't really care what kind of car I drive.  It works, it's safe, good enough.


----------



## Perja

I drive my dad crazy. But no car yet. I'd like to have a Renault Clio or a BMW Z3 (mega dream)


----------



## jimmyneyugn

Perja said:
			
		

> I drive my dad crazy. But no car yet. I'd like to have a Renault Clio or a BMW Z3 (mega dream)



just the z3? why not the z4??


----------



## Twinklette

'01 Volvo S40 (midnight sparkly blue with charcoal leather interior) ~  her!


----------



## Moyadelahoya

I have a hubby into cars like I am purses so I have a choice of what to drive.
Favourite: Black Range Rover Sport. I gave up my BMW M3 in the blink of an eye after driving this baby!
Fancy: Maseratti Quattroporte, it's a big, it's powerful, it's a maseratti! 
Functional (:shame: ) Nissan Armada, with a great dane and horses, this sucker takes a beating and has taken everything I throw at it.
It's fun when we're skiing cause everyone fits when we want to go for dinner!
Collectors/cruisers: 1961 Lic. conti. black and pimped like the one in Entourage.
1964 Porsche 911 
Bikes: Ducati and honda scooter SOooooooooooo much fun.
I'm thinking next year about the Austin Martin, but I really love my RR sport. It'll be a tough one that comes down to test driving.


----------



## curtism

2003 alero.


----------



## infamiss

i don't have a car, but i can dream! i lust afted the bentley GT coupes. i swear, everytime a man in one tries to holla at me, i always think twice before blowing them off.


----------



## happypug

amanda said:
			
		

> i also love the BMW joke - "what's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine? with a porcupine, the pricks are on the outside  . and my dad drives a BMW and i almost got one too.
> 
> don't be offended! please!


 
I drive a BMW and I don't have one on the inside or the outside of the car :blink:. 

(Actually Hubby surprised me with a new Beemer for Valentines Day.)


----------



## happypug

Moyadelahoya said:
			
		

> I have a hubby into cars like I am purses so I have a choice of what to drive.
> Favourite: Black Range Rover Sport. I gave up my BMW M3 in the blink of an eye after driving this baby!
> Fancy: Maseratti Quattroporte, it's a big, it's powerful, it's a maseratti!
> Functional (:shame: ) Nissan Armada, with a great dane and horses, this sucker takes a beating and has taken everything I throw at it.
> It's fun when we're skiing cause everyone fits when we want to go for dinner!
> Collectors/cruisers: 1961 Lic. conti. black and pimped like the one in Entourage.
> 1964 Porsche 911
> Bikes: Ducati and honda scooter SOooooooooooo much fun.
> I'm thinking next year about the Austin Martin, but I really love my RR sport. It'll be a tough one that comes down to test driving.


 

you drive a Ducati...so cool!!! What bag do you carry when you burning rubber?!?!?!


----------



## Perja

frozen7313 said:
			
		

> just the z3? why not the z4??



Don't really like the shape, it's got weird angles. Mind you, since I'd have to be seriously lucky that someone lets me drive a BMW someday, I wouldn't say no if that's the only car gifted to me, lol


----------



## Louis_Vuitton_Lover

I drive a 2005 Honda CRV...in black...


----------



## ika2005

Weve got 2 cars, ne BMW 7 series, and a convertible SMART.  and i prefer the SMART all the time, coz im suck in parking!!


----------



## elle

I have a Lexus GS...but I hardly drive because I am scared of driving!


----------



## habibty

I recently got a BMW 750 Individual 2005 in white with red interior. Before that I had a Jag and before that a blue X5..
Here is my baby


----------



## ika2005

*I LOVE YOUR CAR..in white !! We have in black, but i prefer your color!!*




			
				habibty said:
			
		

> I recently got a BMW 750 Individual 2005 in white with red interior. Before that I had a Jag and before that a blue X5..
> Here is my baby


----------



## girlsgottoshop

Our family car is a 2005 Volvo XC90 SUV and I drive a 2002 Jaguar X type.


----------



## monablu

I have a new maxima with the skyview window and 20 inch rims. but my favorite part is my xm radio lol.


----------



## 4evereternity

I drive a 2002 Honda Civic, but would like the new 2006 Civic


----------



## l1nknp4rk

black 04 clk 430


----------



## janice

3.0  Z4 BMW baby!!!!! vrrrrrrrooom


----------



## envyme

2005 Mercedes C240. Couldn't afford the G500


----------



## firstclass1

Ha ha ... that's a funny idea ! Congrats to this thread. My car is a Hyundai Coupé  ... it looks like a "little" Ferrari . . .


----------



## Irishgal

2006 BMW 530
1969 black E-type Jag (see avatar)

I love cars, but here in California there are very few places to be able to really drive and enjoy the car....


----------



## theITbag

silver CLK


----------



## mewlicious

2005 Silver Acura TSX


----------



## Pippi

My scooter to work and to run errands (Most of the time # of trips-wise), my mtn bike or road bike when riding alone (still a good amount of the time), our tandem when riding with my love (most of the time, actual time-wise). We chose to not have a car.


----------



## Megadane

A black Dodge Durango-I think it's a fierce looking machine, LOL!


----------



## Roo

2004 Beetle.  I bought it last July and it only had 5,000 miles on it.


----------



## anotheremptysky

2004 honda accord coupe, the same color as roo's cute vw.


----------



## bluxcape

2002 subaru outback sport.. needed it when I was still in Pullman, for the snow..... I guess will have it for 2-3 more yrs till I can pay off some of my school loans....


----------



## purses4life

I'm driving an old Corolla for now because I am saving my money for a new Toyota Prius.


----------



## Love Them All

I have a few, but my favorites are my 06 Black Range Rover Sport, my 03 Acura TL-S, and my 2002 Audi S4.:shame:   I'm in the car business so you can't blame me for buying cars.


----------



## gymangel812

95 nissan sentra  but the boyfriend has a toyota supra


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

A 2005 Jaguar


----------



## brittee829

2005 explorer... 14-15 mpg   someone take it away!!!!!!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

I drive a baby blue beetle cab called Twinkle


----------



## Magical Karma Princess

Maserati Cambiocorsa, and in the works for the Maserati MC12 !


----------



## crochetbella

VW Golf!  I love it.


----------



## NewportJenni

2005 BMW X series. Its my mommy car! My husband had a 2002 Vette but I made him trade it for a GMC Sierra. Corvette= not so good for babies!


----------



## mimspot

1995 Honda Accord with 188,000 miles...Still hanging in there!


----------



## sparkles48

A 2003 BMW 325i that I got for graduating HS - very very cute car  I miss it while I'm on campus (sucky parking & tons of people that like to hit cars = bad bad palce for a BMW) :sad2:


----------



## chicky

A Rover 214i, it's small, yet nippy and more than good enough for me to learn in.
My other half took this picture before i picked it up from the garage 
I should have passed a year and a half ago but was involved in a crash where the driving instructors car was a write-off ...so i'm still learning now!
Hope to be up for my test within the next 2 months...


----------



## dianagrace

2003 Nissan Altima.


----------



## sratsey

I have a 2003 BMW X5.
My lease is up the end of this summer and I'll be getting into a 2006 Lincoln Navigator


----------



## Jeanjeanvaljean

1996 Volvo 950 sedal (white.)  My husband has a 1995 Volvo 850 Turbo station wagon (also white.)


----------



## xochrissie

1994 Lexus SC400 and 2004 BMW X5.  My boyfriend and I swap our cars 2-3 times out of the week.


----------



## redney

1997 VW Cabrio. Total chick car but I love it!!

My next car will be a BMW 330xi - vrrooom plus all wheel drive for the mountains!


----------



## Prada's Meadow

redney said:
			
		

> 1997 VW Cabrio. Total chick car but I love it!!
> 
> My next car will be a BMW 330xi - vrrooom plus all wheel drive for the mountains!


 

*Nice !!   *


----------



## Nishi621

1997 Toyota Camry XE-just got it in January and I love it!


----------



## *Jem*

2005 1/2 Jetta. I love it. Mine is a little differerent than this pic, it has the aero package and bigger wheels.


----------



## amkur

Living in Los Angeles, I have to drive a lot. So, I alternate between my black 1999 Honda Accord and my 2006 black Acura MDX (which I love to drive  )


----------



## Wildflower

I have a brand new 2006 Camry but can't give up my '99 Camry! I LOVE that car!

The '99 will go to my daughter this summer when she gets her school license, so then I guess I'll have to start driving the new one.


----------



## coco-nut

redney said:
			
		

> 1997 VW Cabrio. Total chick car but I love it!!


Sweet! I had a 1987 VW Cabriolet when I lived in Manhattan from 1988-1992. Most fun car ever, and great in small parking places!

Right now I drive the 2002 Volvo XC 70; it's the Cross Country station wagon and I _love_ the built-in booster seats. Occasionally, I borrow my husband's Porsche 911 when I'm feeling especially brave and carefree.


----------



## may3545

2001 toyota corolla in cream silver. it's getting old and dirty... and i'm commuting a lot this summer so i hope and pray it doesnt break down on me. one of the headlights is dangling... so i used scotch tape hahaha!


----------



## satine112

nice cars everyone!


----------



## oohsoojuju

2000 toyota solora in gold


----------



## ninamlee

2003 Honda Accord Sedan White.  My mileage car.  Can't wait for either  a hybrid car or is250!!


----------



## twiggers

2006 Chevy Silverado extended cab 4x4 truck...I HATE IT!!!! It was hubby's turn to pick a car (we only need one vehicle because he gets a free one from his job) and he picked that one!
My prior cars were VW Beetles....my next one will either be a VW convertible Beetle or a Mini Cooper convertible.
I love small cars...I wish we utilized them more here in the US like they do in places like London  (I was in heaven when I was in London this fall, and saw the tiniest car in my life - it was seriously maybe 4-5 feet long).
Boys & their toys


----------



## dervilfal

2002 Jeep Wrangler, 4 wheel drive, hard top and soft top - all the options (cept air-conditioning - which is a 'jeep thing').

The ride is far from luxury but I couldn't be happier!


----------



## TheImportersWife

I drive an UAV = Urban Assualt Vehicle, aka Ford Excursion


----------



## carson_04

me=poor student= drives '95 chevy blazer. yeeeeeeeee hawwwwwwww


----------



## sarahcantiik

BMW 320i
Land Rover Discovery V8


----------



## GTOFan

1999 Mercedes E430
2002 Suburban


----------



## arireyes

My husband and I own an aftermarket shop so we build showcars right now we have an 04 Yukon XL, 05 Expedetion(just starting that one) and my little baby 03 Mazda Protege and 2 cargo vans(they don't count)  between 2 people.


----------



## vanojr9

1998 Honda Accord in white - it was passed down to me from my parents and it's a great car, leather interior, power everything, I feel spoiled when I drive it.  The maintenance is sort of expensive on it though, that I don't like.  The first car I actually buy will most likely be even more practical - I'm aiming for a Toyota Camry or Corolla.  Maybe another Honda, a Civic if my finances are in order.  I'm definitely not a car person, I just want something cheap and reliable that I can drive to death!


----------



## alexandrainparis

Issmom said:
			
		

> Fellow-Manhattanite here...I usually hoof it between 20 and 30 blocks a day....and then the same back home.


 
My Car is in a parking garage somewhere, hardly remember the last time it saw the light of day...in Paris, I drive the metro line 14, the bus 62 or take a cab (but, I try to hold out for the mercedees cabs)


----------



## digby723

2005 scion Tc 

I love my baby  It was a gift from my parents when i came home from Europe (I foreign echanged) I needed a car to get around in, going to work, college, etc. It was a really long time before I saw them on the road, I kept getting stopped by EVERBODY asking who made it and if I liked it lol. Had it for 2 years this July and not a single problem with it 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v374/digby79/meinscion.jpg


----------



## nathansgirl1908

I have a white 1999 e320 Mercedes Benz.


----------



## manolo maven

Mercedes R350. I thought this was the ultimate soccer mom car at first, but now I love it!!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I JUST RECEIVED MY NEW C320


  

THIS IS HOW I FILL!


----------



## misachan

2004 Honda Accord with all of the trappings, I guess.. navigation being my favorite thing in that car   Of course, now that I don't live in LA anymore, I rarely drive it.. it's all about BART up here now


----------



## betises_lau

As I said earlier on, I am not a fan of big cars. And I don't have children.  Also bear in mind that life is very different in European capitals: big cars are certainly not a must. We favour public transportations and cabs. 

So I am the proud owner of a 1996 Opel Corsa which is the size of a shoebox. I love it! It's easy to park in town and takes me anywhere I need to go. 

My money goes to my bags and home decoration!


----------



## ChaneloChanel

Cool! I have a 2003 Porsche 911 in silver and other is 2005 Hummer H2 in black.


----------



## Couturegrl

Hmm...here is a question for you guys...should I get go practical or not so  practical with my next vehicle purchase? I am trying to decide between a 2007 Honda Accord EX (practical), a 2007 Cadillac CTS (somewhat practical) or a 2007 Cadillac Escalade (not so practical, BUT can haul my horse around to shows and trail rides, etc!!). Does anyone have any of these vehicles? If so, what are your experiences with them? BTW, I am 22 years old and plan on driving whatever vehicle I get for about 3 years. Thanks for your input!


----------



## timtimtim

Alternates between a BMW and Benz..depending on my mood that day


----------



## TheImportersWife

Couturegrl said:
			
		

> Hmm...here is a question for you guys...should I get go practical or not so practical with my next vehicle purchase? I am trying to decide between a 2007 Honda Accord EX (practical), a 2007 Cadillac CTS (somewhat practical) or a 2007 Cadillac Escalade (not so practical, BUT can haul my horse around to shows and trail rides, etc!!). Does anyone have any of these vehicles? If so, what are your experiences with them? BTW, I am 22 years old and plan on driving whatever vehicle I get for about 3 years. Thanks for your input!


 
I'm a fan of SUVs, but it has more to do with my height and just being comfortable.

Can the Escalade handle the weight of your trailer & horse? 
Are you ok with the gas expense on an Escalade? (I'm averaging $140 to fill my tank on an Excursion.)


----------



## Japster

We are a fan of Caddys in this family, so I have an Escalade.  I bought it because I often have the two kids with me and am schlepping large equipment. It's beautiful, awesome and drives great.

However, I also bought a Prius, so when I do not have much to take with...I drive that. I prefer driving the Prius because it kills me to see how much gas my Escalade uses.  It costs me around $80 to fill my tank.     The Prius- $24 once a month.


----------



## Couturegrl

The Importers Wife:    all good points! Yes, the Escalade can handle the towing needs. I mainly compete and trailride fairly close to my home, so there will be no lenghthy travel or going up/down huge mountains, etc. 

The fuel thing is the only thing that really :censor: . I have thought about that and while I could afford the high gas prices, I don't know if it would be the smartest decision to drive an SUV.

Also, how does your SUV do in parking lots? Do u get lots of door dings, etc. b/c the spaces are tight, or are you OK?

Thanks in advance for the info


----------



## Coach

I'm picking up my new BMW 325i tomorrow!!!! I am soooo excited. It's black on black with all the packages. CAN'T WAIT.  
Do you guys name your cars?


----------



## osellehcim

Yes I do! I named my 2005 Toyota 4runner "Dai B"! It means Big Babe. *silly*


----------



## TheImportersWife

Coach said:
			
		

> Do you guys name your cars?


 
My plates read: BIG RIGG  
(unfortunately THEBEAST was already taken.)


----------



## Irishgal

betises_lau said:
			
		

> As I said earlier on, I am not a fan of big cars. And I don't have children. Also bear in mind that life is very different in European capitals: big cars are certainly not a must. We favour public transportations and cabs.
> 
> So I am the proud owner of a 1996 Opel Corsa which is the size of a shoebox. I love it! It's easy to park in town and takes me anywhere I need to go.
> 
> My money goes to my bags and home decoration!


 
Oh, how I envy the transportation system in Europe, and Canada for that matter. I would love love love to take the rail or train everywhere. In California it is not possible. See, after WW2 the tire companies got together and bought the rights to the railroads and promptly shut them down, effectively stopping future rail. Nice, huh?


----------



## purse freak

infiniti and I love it.


----------



## amanda

osellehcim said:
			
		

> Yes I do! I named my 2005 Toyota 4runner "Dai B"! It means Big Babe. *silly*


 
lol i named my '04 4Runner Timmy because i know it's definately male, but it's not THAT masculine.


----------



## blushingbaby

Coach said:
			
		

> I'm picking up my new BMW 325i tomorrow!!!! I am soooo excited. It's black on black with all the packages. CAN'T WAIT.
> Do you guys name your cars?


 
congrats! nothing more fun than picking up a new car or a new bag!  

my current car is just my baby. the new one coming already has a name, "chloe"


----------



## mpark46

dare i say it??? i'm 30 and i don't know how to drive


----------



## gucci girl

I drive a 2004 bmw x5, my husband has a denali, trust me two totally different trucks, I love my beemer!


----------



## Couturegrl

Gucci--does he have the sierra denali or the yukon denali?? My fiancee is looking to purchase the 2007 redesigned model, and he keeps going back and forth between those two models.


----------



## TheImportersWife

gucci girl said:
			
		

> I drive a 2004 bmw x5, my husband has a denali, trust me two totally different trucks, I love my beemer!


 
I don't mean to be rude, but I don't think the X5 qualifies as a "truck".


----------



## SweetDutchGirl

Hi,    in amsterdam there are waiting lists for parking your car outise can you beleive that..   (no garage in the houses) so no car for me  
so i get to use the train (the one in yellow) to my work (im there in 5 minutes) or i use my bike to go arond.. and the tram (the one in blue)


----------



## dervilfal

osellehcim said:
			
		

> Yes I do! I named my 2005 Toyota 4runner "Dai B"! It means Big Babe. *silly*



[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]Saoirse  (pronouced seer-sha) means freedom in Gaelic[/FONT]


----------



## miss alice

i have a 2006 mercedes c230 in white(everyday) , and  a 2005 mercedes SLK in silver (weekend and sunny days..haha)


----------



## BagLady14

Miss Alice - you have my two favorite cars.

I had a white C230 Kompressor a few years ago.  What a great car that was.  Made like a Benz but drives like a beemer.  Only 4 cylanders but zips around like crazy.  I traded it for a E320 since my husband didn't fit well in the C class.  He's very tall and said he felt like a pretzel after a long ride in that car.  The E class is nice.  More luxury and every conceivable gadget, but the C class was more fun!  And I love white.

I had an SL years ago which is totally unpractacle & a pig on gas, but I rent an SLK whenever they're available - like in Las Vegas.


----------



## D & G rockstar

in Cali, i was driving a BMW and a highlander.   In NYC, i don't drive at all but whenever I visit Cali, I drive the highlander.


----------



## chag

I drive a 2005 Jaguar XJ8 in black with cream leather


----------



## Sternchen

I just bought a 2001 Volkswagen Golf IV TDI in Tornado Red  !!!!

I'm getting it tomorrow, I'll post pictures in a post (probably) then!


----------



## acegirl

BagLady14 said:
			
		

> Miss Alice - you have my two favorite cars.
> 
> I had a white C230 Kompressor a few years ago. What a great car that was. Made like a Benz but drives like a beemer. Only 4 cylanders but zips around like crazy. I traded it for a E320 since my husband didn't fit well in the C class. He's very tall and said he felt like a pretzel after a long ride in that car. The E class is nice. More luxury and every conceivable gadget, but the C class was more fun! And I love white.
> 
> I had an SL years ago which is totally unpractacle & a pig on gas, but I rent an SLK whenever they're available - like in Las Vegas.


 

We have an E55 AMG, my husband & fight over who gets to drive it, LOL.  Luckily, with summer here, he takes his convertible to work more often so it isn't so much of an issue


----------



## Holliwood

I drive a 2005 White BMW X5.


----------



## blushingbaby

acegirl said:
			
		

> We have an E55 AMG, my husband & fight over who gets to drive it, LOL. Luckily, with summer here, he takes his convertible to work more often so it isn't so much of an issue


 
haha! that sounds like what i was worried about with our slk55...but its my daily driver, the bf just bought himself another car the day we picked up the slk so he doesn't feel left out. lol


----------



## dizzyblonde1

BMW mini convertible - love it love it love it!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Same here!!! I'm currently driving a Mini Cooper S convertible in liquid yellow with black racing stripes down the front bonnet. I've had its engine remapped, had a new rear sway bar and new cool air intake and air filter put in to up the power its power by 20%... I'm totally in   with it!!!! These photos are a few months old though, i've since had a chrome pack installed so the front dash looks a bit sparkly in the sunshine


----------



## acegirl

blushingbaby said:
			
		

> haha! that sounds like what i was worried about with our slk55...but its my daily driver, the bf just bought himself another car the day we picked up the slk so he doesn't feel left out. lol


 
I know, it seems we buy cars in "bulk".  We can never buy 1 here & there, it's always in pairs it seems!  We have a 3 car garage & 4 cars now- uh, problem...  My hubby was on Ebay the other night & put in a bid on ANOTHER car!  I threatened to kill him if he won it (luckily he didn't)


----------



## Bag Fetish

I think they are more like SUV's  





			
				TheImportersWife said:
			
		

> I don't mean to be rude, but I don't think the X5 qualifies as a "truck".


----------



## Marly

An Audi Allroad wagon. Love it.


----------



## keykey36

lol to myself...I realized I have more cars than my handbag collection.  a cadillac, Yukon, Pontiac and they are all brand new, but i will soon trade them all in for a new Mercedes Benz...I go girl !!!


----------



## JoJo_LV_Lover

Hey! My boyfriend has an Infiniti as well. Is your FX35 or 45?
My b/f's is FX45...that's his woman :rolleyes
I only get to drive it when he's in the dog house or I sneak it out Wink!

I drive a Ford Explorer (and sometimes a Grand Cherokee--b/f's old car). I love my car but I really want an Escalade   The problem is that I live in a small island and parking is scarce here  





			
				purse freak said:
			
		

> infiniti and I love it.


----------



## Eponineslove

I drive a Dodge Intrepid, 1999 or 2000 I think. It was my mom's and s he gave it to me when she got a new car.


----------



## rebecca15

i drive the lexus sc 430 in pearl white, and my daddy drives the G35 i want to trade him soooo bad! but we switch cars every once in a while


----------



## allbrandspls

Ltd edition 2005 honda accord


----------



## H_addict

2006 Jeep Commander Limited:


----------



## LisaG719

Mine: 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited - Inferno Red 
Husbands: 2005 Chevrolet C6 Corvette - Black


----------



## Kimm992

2005 Honda Civic Si


----------



## chicky

Kimm992 said:
			
		

> 2005 Honda Civic Si


 
 Oooh nice, do you have a pic of it..?


----------



## chestnuthannoverian

I drive a Pass-a-ma-ssat. Yay for VW!


----------



## robyn

Kimm992 said:
			
		

> 2005 Honda Civic Si


 

I have a 2003 & it is the best little car. 

Cute, good on gas and quick enough. It is the first car that I have had that I never have to reach for anything, everything that I need is at my fingertips.

Robyn


----------



## koukanamiya

2003 Mercedez-Benz C230 Coupe in Brilliant Silver ... LOVE that car!


----------



## Kimm992

chicky said:
			
		

> Oooh nice, do you have a pic of it..?



I actually don't believe it or not....but I suppose I could take one and post it!!

I absolutely LOVE this car....I got all the options with it too....sunroof, spoiler, tinted windows, stereo system, skirt kit, etc.  It's the best car I've ever owned!!


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Ginger said:
			
		

> 2000 red BMW 3 series...it's been good to me.


 
I had a black one, and I traded it in on my Mercedes and I wished I never did. 

I drive a 2003 Pewter Mercedes E500


----------



## blushingbaby

03 Acura RSX-S
04 BMW 330ci 
06 Mercedes SLK55 AMG
06 Subaru WRX

My bf is a car-a-holic


----------



## H_addict

blushingbaby said:
			
		

> 03 Acura RSX-S
> 04 BMW 330ci
> *06 Mercedes SLK55 AMG*
> 06 Subaru WRX
> 
> My bf is a car-a-holic


 
LOVE IT!!! What color?


----------



## stefyp

Blue Mercedes Classe A


----------



## blushingbaby

LV_addict said:
			
		

> LOVE IT!!! What color?


 
Alabaster White...its the one in my avatar (it was at our local car show a couple weeks ago. 

Although nowadays it is more grey...I have to wash her!


----------



## Sternchen

2001 Tornado Red Volkswagon Golf TDI


----------



## Michaela

amanda said:
			
		

> lol, and i REALLY don't mean any offense by this, it's just a little joke i have with myself, i'm sure it's a fantastic car, but my first thought whenever i see one of those is 'it must take a special kind of ******* to buy a Porsche SUV'
> 
> i also love the BMW joke - "what's the difference between a BMW and a porcupine?  with a porcupine, the pricks are on the outside  .  and my dad drives a BMW and i almost got one too.
> 
> don't be offended!  please!



I've heard that joke too except it was corvettes and vipers instead of BMWs...

I'm not a prick (usually ) and I drive a 1997 black 3 series. When I get out of school I want an M3, M6 or 6 series convertible...I'm a BMW girl for life


----------



## taco

2003 Landcruiser or, if I don't have the messy kids with me, 2006 750il.
If I'm feeling frisky I take out our really old & beat up m5, looks like a hot mess but it is quick, wicked fast & floats along the road.


----------



## Jazz

Silver Lexus GS350...I'll post pics later.  I LOVE this car!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daffie

I love my 1999 BMW 328!! =)


----------



## daffie

janice said:
			
		

> 3.0 Z4 BMW baby!!!!! vrrrrrrrooom


 
I used to have a Z4 but had to sell it for our house. Miss that car!! =(


----------



## Pursegrrl

1999 Honda Accord...leather and V6, baby!  It's great.  I do have my heart set on an Audi down the road...


----------



## Shelley

I have a hybrid and LOVE it!!!  Toyota Pruis in silver w/ tinted windows, awesome gas mileage, plus I feel good about driving it.


----------



## KraZy007

1996 Porsche 911. Last air cooled porsche, a classic in its own time.


----------



## trendyonthenet

Wow.....I seem a little "outclassed" with my 2002 grand am!  :shame:


----------



## bakaneko

I drive mercedez benz 2002 c320. Got it as my 17th birthday present.. I'm going to sell it soon though as I'm moving overseas... and most probably replace it with a cheapie car worth 1/10 of this one..


----------



## thithi

bump.. I was wondering if there was a thread like this!

I drive a Toyota Camry 2006... I'm too economical to go for a fuel guzzling luxury car when I have to drive 50 miles a day for work.  $200 a month in gas is such a waste!

But I would LOVE a Landrover if I wasn't such an environmentalist.


----------



## jelykins

My car is very similar to this one.  Will post pics of mine when my FTP server is back up http://www.autoseuromart.com/Roadster/N82_jb.jpg


----------



## bb10lue

^^i drive a 99' Hyundai Excel..its a gift from my parents when i got my license~she's been really good to me~


----------



## Cal

I drive a Saab 95 Wagon (how domestic - it's amazingly comfortable) and PHH has a BMW 325i - which we are currently selling as he doesn't drive it AT ALL and it sits out on the street every day.


----------



## dawny_r

I drive a 2003 Hyundai Accent in RED (yellow was my second choice).... I love red cars, so easy to spot in the lot!


----------



## bag.lover

I drive a 2006 Honda Accord Special Edition in White.


----------



## LouisLady

2000 Mercedes ML350 SUV.

Gas is just great.


----------



## Prada Psycho

2005 Nighthawk Black Pearl Honda Accord. I call her "Black Sugar".  

My dream car, and I dream BIG:








* RED LAMBORGHINI COUNTACH!  *​


----------



## chag

Black 05 Jag XJ8


----------



## wild musings

I drive a 2003 Toyota Corolla. Nothing fancy, but my mom refuses to buy me any other car until I graduate college which is in 5 years, le sigh. Not to mention beating up a Corolla is nothing like beating up a Mercedes-Benz which one of my friends got as a present for getting her license. *insanely jealous*


----------



## biana83

I drive a 2005 Honda Pilot


----------



## cassidy

I have a Expedition and a 05 dodge ram 4 door


----------



## cmacmill

I drive a mint condition 1974 mercedes 280 in baby blue (it even has blue hubcaps) in the spring/summer/fall. I have learned a lot about caring for cars through this one, and it is also a great way to bond with my dad who is a car nut. 
In the winter, I drive a much more boring vw cabrio.


----------



## annanas

none luckily, driving in london is a ***** and they charge you per day for the pleasure.  actually i hate driving full stop.


----------



## vickitoria

amanda said:
			
		

> along with purses, cars are another love of mine. so what does everyone here drive? i'm always so curious about people and their cars.
> 
> i have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8. my coworkers call it my Tank, but it's my baby and i loooooove it. i test drove a lot of cars, and i can't think of another car i'd trade it for.


 
Yeah Toyotas!! I feel the same exact way about my silver 2004 Toyota Highlander... the lil sister of your 4Runner... I  it so much. I've never been more satsified with a car, EVER!


Oooh, this is kinda off topic but we just bought my sister a new white Jeep Liberty. We surprised her with it today, she was so surprised that she cried! So cute!!


----------



## stllove

I drive a dark blue 06 Acura MDX...my parents want me to be safe as my drive to school is like 14 hrs...now we have THREE MDX's (my mom, bro, and me!) haha, our driveway always looks silly when we don't park in the garage.


----------



## batgirl0711

I drive a black 2003 BMW 330 Ci


----------



## emmuna

2002 infinti i35- it's great car for zipping around town!


----------



## Babylouis

A black on black 2006 Range Rover Sport...it was a graduation present when i graduated from University.  I love it...


----------



## Sarsi

last year I drove a silver BMW 2001 series 3 had to trade it with a new silver toyota Sienna... got to babies now...


----------



## Bagasms

I'm driving a 2002 Volvo S60 and it only has 50,000 plus miles and it's giving me trouble as we speak. When I graduated from high school, my parents got me a BMW 325 is and I gave it to my little brother, that car is STILL in great shape, I miss it so much, he teases me about trying to get it back from him all the time, I want a five series for my birthday or Christmas lets see if the hubby will surprise me this year?


----------



## melikemochi

I drove a 88' Volvo 240GL in college. It was an older car and because of the area I went to school was very nice and it seemed like I had the oldest car on campus everyone else had BMWs and mercedes and if not newer versions of Acura, lexus and things of that sort. My father doesnt believe in giving his kids  fancy cars because in his opinion we havent dont anything so great that we deserve it and I must say I agree. In high school I had wanted a new care but in college I didn't mind though because I LOVED my car!!!!! I loved how the leather seats were so soft, the power windows, the sunroof, and how it was in SPECTACULAR condition!! I kept it spotless. Sadly, it was the first day of rain, and it never rains where I used to live and I totalled it on the freeway. When I got home that afternoon, I cried. I feel that if I had been paying better attention it wouldnt have happened. My dad gave me his bmw afterwards, but I would rather have my volvo back any day. I miss iit SO much. I feel almost crazy to be so attached to that car.


----------



## alvie223

1996 Subaru Legacy

It was my mom's, and to honor her I got a monkey keychain since she loved Monkeys.


----------



## emmuna

stllove said:
			
		

> I drive a dark blue 06 Acura MDX...my parents want me to be safe as my drive to school is like 14 hrs...now we have THREE MDX's (my mom, bro, and me!) haha, our driveway always looks silly when we don't park in the garage.


 
haha! i know exactly what you mean! when i was in HS my dad became nuts over infinti q45 so he had one, my mom had one, i had one and my sister had one! 4 q45 in the driveway! it was nuts...now my parents have matching white lexus ls450s but only 2!! my hubby loves the MDX and wants to get one. he esp loves all the great technology that acura has- better than anyone else!


----------



## stllove

emmuna said:
			
		

> haha! i know exactly what you mean! when i was in HS my dad became nuts over infinti q45 so he had one, my mom had one, i had one and my sister had one! 4 q45 in the driveway! it was nuts...now my parents have matching white lexus ls450s but only 2!! my hubby loves the MDX and wants to get one. he esp loves all the great technology that acura has- better than anyone else!



right on! i love my acura, it really is a great car...my moms (now my brothers') acura from 2003 still looks brand new and has no problems. tell your hubby they're totally redoing the mdx in 2008 and the concept pictures are awesome


----------



## LadyFran

I drive a 2004 silver Infiniti FX35 that I absolutely LOVE!  It has the keyless entry, navigation system, moonroof and special chrome wheels.  I would say its probably one of my favorite cars I have owned.  My husband drives a 2004 midnight blue Cadillac Escalade EXT.


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

mecedes suv


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

then we have a bbmw 9husband) we also have a tiny lexus


----------



## FashionSavant

I have a 2005 Audi A8L, a 2005 Pathfinder and a Honda Accord.


----------



## hellooholly

DH just got me a Land Rover Discovery to drive now that baby is coming, for safety reasons, cos the Hyundai hatchback i used to drive was rated as one of the most unsafe cars around!

and it's a diesel too, cos petrol prices are through the roof here, so it's actually as cheap or cheaper to run as my little hatchback! plus i won't feel so bad about consuming fossil fuel reserves etc etc

I've never driven such a big car before.. it feels exactly like driving a truck 
it's very cool, i love new things =)


----------



## Syntagma

I drive a 2006 BMW X5 (having two kids I don't have much of a choice), hubby has a 2006 BMW 550 and he also has his love a vintage Camaro SS with a blower motor (or something) LOL.


----------



## *Hearts*

I have a 2006 Mustang Gt in Silver and we have a 2002 Ford Explorer (mainly to pull the boat).  My fiance has a company truck that he drives most of the time though.


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

*Bugatti Veyron awaiting arrival *


----------



## Syntagma

PinkSuadeSoho said:


> *Bugatti Veyron awaiting arrival *


 

OMG OMG OMG I am typically NEVER a jealous person but I LOVE that car and I am green with ENVY! 

Hmmm my hubby is going to hate this website. I already had to ask for a major boost in my allowance! LOL


----------



## superflystef13

I have a red 93 pontiac grand am ,its a cool car but it sucks up all the gas


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

94 Infiniti Q45 - I call her Mimi


----------



## krazylisa

My hubby and I just traded our 2003 Chevy Tahoe Z71 for a *2006 Ford Expedition 4X4 Limited* the exterior is Cashmere and the interior leather is Medium Parchment it has the navigation, dvd player, heated and cooled leather seats, the 3rd seat folds down to a flat surface it has it all I'm so excited!!  Our other vehicle is a 2004 4X4 Chevy Crew Cab Truck the exterior is a dark Charcoal Gary with a gray interior this is our work truck as my hubby calls it. 

We drive large gas hogs because we feel safer on the road in larger vehicles.


----------



## lucidbabe

Bronze Saab 9-5 Aero sedan when with baby
Cobalt Blue Renualt Cabrio Coupe Megane when alone!


----------



## elle-mo

hey lucid babe, good taste in your car. I have the red 9-5 Aero, it's a lot of fun to drive for a 'mom' car!


----------



## Kim

I drive a 2005 Ford Expedition Limited.  I am so spoiled, it has everything you can imagine, even air conditioned leather seats.  It is big, but I have a large family to taxi around.  The color  is Cashmere!  Fitting for someone who loves designer bags and shoe s!


----------



## fendifashion

2004 Chevy Surburban (mine)
2006 Dodge Megacab Diesel truck (DH's)
2000 Chevy Tahoe 2-Door (our ranch rig)

WANTING:  Caddy Escalade!


----------



## Minnie

LadyFran said:


> I drive a 2004 silver Infiniti FX35 that I absolutely LOVE!  It has the keyless entry, navigation system, moonroof and special chrome wheels..



I also have that infitin FX35 with the keyless, nav, moonroof and chromies! Haha. Gotta love the keyless entry sometimes when I valet my car in my building i forget to leave him the key cause it is always in my bag. I love the SUV, it drives like a sedan. My bf is trading in his Lexus Lx470 in for a BMW M6. He is very excited.


----------



## amamxr

Chevorlet Corvette C-5 50th Anniversary


----------



## Lola24

I have a 2004 BMW 325ci for fun and a 2005 Mercury Mariner for work, both with all the fun options you could get...I drive like 40,000+ miles per year....

Hey, look at that, I'm actually driving in my picture


----------



## Cheekers

I drive a black 2006 Lexus LX470 with every available option (XM radio, DVD, chrome wheels, spoiler, etc) and I love it. There isn't a car company that makes better products than Lexus, hands down. My hubby drives a 2006 yellow Corvette Convertible, also with every option.


----------



## Vuittonhammie

Something with 4 wheels!


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

I drive a 2002 Mazda Protege SE.


----------



## Bee...Bee

2006 Toyota Prius (replaced my 2004 Toyota Prius). There is a reason why I drive the Prius; in London if you drive anything else you have to pay a $15 charge per day if you drive it into a zone aka Congestion Charge.

I also have a 2005 BMW 520i M [Sport], the poor man's M5 that my parents one day drove to me and said '_cherie_, you can have it' but it's a burden and simply parked outside my house on the street because of the reason I drive the Prius.

EDIT: My Prius is decked out with automatic intelligent reverse parking system and a GPS with an annoying lady voice  because I react very slowly when I am supposed to make a turning and I often bump into the front of my neighbour's car when doing parallel parking outside my house.


----------



## clk55girl

2006 black on black mercedes E350 with appearance package, 19inch black brabus wheels, sports suspension.


----------



## L_Rod

I drive a white 99 Lexus GS300. Hubby drives a white 2007 MB S550. He put the Lorinser kit on it and painted his rims white. It's Gorgeous!

Hubby is interested in getting me a white Range Rover Sport. Woo Hoo ~ I can't wait!


----------



## Coldplaylover

Lexus 2007 RX 350.....very zippy!


----------



## The Snorks

I'm not a big car person.  In fact, I went without a car for eight years.  Living in the city makes car ownership a liability if one doesn't have a garage, so I didn't bother.  I waited until my Dh and I could both park a car safely in our own driveway.  I currently own a 2000 saab 9-3, and am happy with it because I don't owe anything on it!


----------



## BellaPaige

A 2005 black Yukon Denali.


----------



## thompk

My first truck was the Black 4Runner and I have ALWAYS LOVED IT!...so in 2001 I bought another Black 4Runner and stuck to what I knew best! The Toyota Trucks (In the middle, since I surfed everyday, I drove the Extended cab White Toyota Tacoma w/TRD package etc...)

Somewhere along the line I got married and was sharing the 2001 4Runner with my DH and HAD to buy a car since I live in FL and it was a bit nuts SHARING...so I got a 2004 Silver Convertible VW Bug...loved it...but now I am back to a truck...

I finally bought something other than a Black 4Runner! I just bough about two weeks ago a Graphite/Gunmetal XTerra SE...and I LOVE IT! The interior and the way it drives is the way I used to love the 4Runner!!! I just don't like the new 4Runners for some reason! They are over priced and not made as well as they used to be...anyway, sorry to ramble...I am a bit tired...


----------



## leeann

06 Camry, black.  My dad talked me into trading my 00 Jetta for it, and i've been regretting it ever since,  I wanted to trade the jetta for a 04 or 05 Passat, but my dad was with me and he talked me out of it and into the Camry because "its newer."


----------



## leeann

**oops double post**


----------



## fashion_junky

2001 Audi A4.  My 2007 Mercedes B200 Turbo will arrive in a few weeks, can't wait!


----------



## LadyRacerTRD

My first love is cars... 

Track car: 93 Toyota Celica all trac






My weekend car: 93 Toyota MR2 Turbo






The beaters: 94 Acura Integra LS Sedan and a 94 Acura Integra LS Coupe (no pics, cause it's not worth posting)


----------



## Michelle1025

2005 Range Rover (Daily Driver):






2006 S2000 (For Fun):






2006 Evo MR (For the Track):


----------



## luxuryfan

Wow!  Lots of responses!  My hubby gave me a 2005 Corvette convertible for my birthday last year!  Love it, love it, love it!   Must not be too popular though.


----------



## ciatta

My steadfast travel companion is a 1992 Toyota Pick-up.  She's still pretty good lookin'  with 117,000 miles and running great. I figure every month that I go without a vehicle payment it's less money that I'm having to pay for transportation. Still, people are always asking when I'm going to get a new vehicle...I don't know...we'll see...


----------



## Virginia

Here's my new baby! well, not new, i've had her for a few months now but haven't had the chance to share


----------



## LAR353

I currently drive a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## ashlend

I actually don't drive (I live in NYC) but we own a gunmetal-silver Saab 9-3 that we keep for weekend trips and the like.


----------



## LornsD

I drive a honda civic and my hubby bought a Mazda MX5 as a 'fun' car. We live right in the city so don't drive that much but, we are trying for a family and will move out the city, and then I will get a Honda CRV


----------



## lorihmatthews

2000 Mercedes-Benz SLK 230 Limited Edition. In black metallic. I still remember going to the dealership and my salesperson opening the garage and my car had a big orange "SOLD" tag on it. What a great day that was ... my boyfriend (now husband) and I drove back to the city in it.  

Attached is a grainy pic of the sales brochure.


----------



## Raven05

2003 Black BMW 330CI, I love it, it was my Dad's, but, he got a new car and gave this to me.


----------



## kelly-bears

I drive a cute blue Mini Cooper convertible. It's my pride and joy. It's a shame I don't get to take the top down much at the moment. It's getting really cold here!


----------



## patchouli

2005 White bmw 5 series , and i luv it


----------



## cat_inluv

I don't drive, but the driver drives my Black 2006 750 BMW. that's my baby  *for now* we switch cars too often :S


----------



## dlg

2005 black Infiniti G35X.  I don't drive much, so it mostly sits in the garage.


----------



## dusty paws

My baby! 2002 honda civic LX fully loaded.


----------



## rensky

winning blue mazda 3


----------



## Miyoshi637

Black Cherry Pearl Scion TC.  ~I Bought it myself! Errrr....pay the car payments myself.  And it's a big upgrade from a 83' Honda Accord!

Plus the BF let's me drive His fully loaded, Silver 03' G35 Coupe And his pride & Joy a 87' Pearl White Turbo Supra. They're so much faster then my car, but that's why I don't need a fast expensive car when the bf already has them!


----------



## blu_77

toyota camry 1997


----------



## Twisted

i dont have my own just yet.. 

but dad lets me drive his 02 accord lx & coworker of mine lets me drive her 03 camry xle.

i hope to drive an 07 civic lx before this year ends.


----------



## Emily83

98 accord exl...


----------



## windycityaj

2004 blank honda accord w/ tan lether interior.  I just love this car!  it is great with gas and really has a lot of power behind it.

Anne


----------



## BagLadie

I drive a.............MINI VAN!!!!  UGHHHH!!!!!!  (Honda Odyssey).  Hey I'm the mother of 3 kids!  One day I will be cool again!


----------



## snoozle

I drive a 2005 S80 T6 and I heart it.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

None. The opthalmologist says this is for your protection.

I just love the bumper cars at amusement parks though! I am always the only person who is able to hit every single one of the other cars, at least once.

I did try to explain this to the opthalmologist, and even offered to demonstrate, my treat. His refusal was very courteous. But I can smell an old fuddy-duddy a mile away. I don't think he even wants to play bumper cars with me at all.


----------



## thats_hottt

I just got my learners permit and i have a 1970 fluoro green vw beetle. i love it! I'm not allowed a new car until i'm 18 though coz my parents think i'll crash it! (i probably will  haha )


----------



## Coach

05 BMW 325i, black on black. I love it so much - i call it cupcake


----------



## oahctrec

I just got a 2007 Lexus RX350 not that long ago... I LOVE IT!


----------



## Irishgal

I have a 06 530i BMW in Titanium Grey. I also have a 1969 E-Type Jag that is currently being restored.


----------



## holly di

2004 Tahoe LT


----------



## scotty2hotty

toyota


----------



## 'meko

mercedes b200


----------



## sea0fyears

a silver 2005 Ford Expedition XLT 4x4... I told my husband that's as close as I'll ever get to a minivan!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

2004 Honda Civic


----------



## merika

1994 Ford Tempo...my friends got it off a student who was leaving the country and it has pretty low milage.  I dented the outside pretty badly one time and the mechanic told me ti was not worthwhile to repair the exterior.  So I'm still driving it, dents and all, and I plan to drive it to the ground.

No car payments for me are a plus.  Leaves me like $250+ free per month for...bags.

Wonder what people will say if they see me getting out of my (battered and dented) Ford with an LV?


----------



## Cristina

Bumping this for someone who posted a similar thread.  I have been a mod for months, but I cannot for the life of me merge threads :shame:


----------



## Christine

Thanks Cristina!!  Obviously need to hone up the search skills! 

edited for cars:   2002 5 series was replaced with an 06 Murano!!!!!


----------



## Passion4Fashion

2005 Kia Sorento

Living in the mountains on dirt roads means driving an SUV which sux (I don't really like SUVs and never thought I'd own one until the first snow prevented me from getting to work). I refuse to spend a lot on something I don't want to drive so I settled for the Sorento which really isn't half bad. This way I have lots of money for handbags.


----------



## butterfly hips

2005 Chevy Suburban


----------



## Darwin

2002 ZX2. aka the escort.


----------



## Corrinne

2001 b5 a4 2.8L






and an 1989 E30 325iX (when it decdes to work)
(the red one)


----------



## RenataM

I've been looking for a thread like this!!
I love cars too.
This is my baby it's a 6 speed, 2001 and a half silver Audi S4.
She's been lowered and in the summer rolls in 18" rims.
I will post pics later


----------



## RenataM

Here it is, this is me driving at a lapping day at the race track Toronto Motorsports Park in Ontario, Canada. My codriver is my boyfriend and instructor.


----------



## Faith

I've got a 2002 Civic, my fiancee has a 2005 WRX STI


----------



## chag

I just bought this in black on black 07, it's wonderful!


----------



## RenataM

That's cool Faith my boyfriend also drives a 2005 Black WRX STI!!


----------



## pinki682

2.5 GT LTD Wagon my hubbie traded in his WRX STI so I could have a new car...


----------



## MAGs

Nissan Armada 06 and a miata 99


----------



## eff

2006 Volkswagen Jetta in campanella white


----------



## 4everLV

My car is in my sig... =P


----------



## Faith

RenataM said:


> That's cool Faith my boyfriend also drives a 2005 Black WRX STI!!



Renata, 
That's so funny!  Too bad you're all the way in Canada, we do a lot with the LI  Subaru Club!  He's always on the Subaru forum, and I'm on here! He can't wait for us to get married this summer, so we can have a baby and he can buy the Recaro baby seat that matches his interior!  His isn't black, it's silver with a carbon fiber hood and custom paint job. I'll try to find a pic!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I just had to share my anni/early christmas present with my fellow PFers:

Goodbye 94 Hunter Green Infiniti Q45 
Hello Black New 07 VW Beetle w/sunroof . Cruising into 007 sweetly


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

Well I just recently got my 2005 Land Rover. My dad owns about 7 car lots, and a truck company called Trix Trucks. So he goes to auctions and buys cars and fixes them up and he bought me this land rover. He is currently fixing it up but this is what it looked like before! I cant wait to turn 16 in March. When i turn 18 i really want a BMW X5 or a Range Rover either one in white!


----------



## Luv_Coach

I drive a 2005 Honda Pilot primarily.  We also have a 2000 Volkswagen Jetta and a 2004 BMW 330i that we picked up in Munich & drove to Paris in on our honeymoon.


----------



## Minnie

chag said:


> I just bought this in black on black 07, it's wonderful!



I love the new body! Its so sexy!! Black cars are so hard to take care of but they looks great!! I would even put black rims but I guess thats a little overboard!


----------



## Christine

ohhMRmagazine said:


> Well I just recently got my 2005 Land Rover. My dad owns about 7 car lots, and a truck company called Trix Trucks. So he goes to auctions and buys cars and fixes them up and he bought me this land rover. He is currently fixing it up but this is what it looked like before! I cant wait to turn 16 in March. When i turn 18 i really want a BMW X5 or a Range Rover either one in white!
> 
> View attachment 99997


 
eh?


----------



## love2shop

my whole entire family seems to have bought new vehicles this year, even the bf. just turned out that way i guess....
Me--2006 VW passat silver
Mother--2006 BMW 3 series silver
Father--2006 Honda Element black
Boyfriend--2007 Lexus IS black

Lovin my turbo charger!! VROOMMMM!!!


----------



## miSsxhuStLer

<----- 2005 infiniti g35 coupe. i absolutely LOVE my car


----------



## RenataM

I'd love to see pics of your fiance's STI...hahaha the Recaro baby seat...not too many girls know of the existence of it. They're coming out with an infant seat too but they are illegal in Canada though..boo!

We are selling the STI though  I love that car...we already bought a Lexus IS300 that will be painted to match his race car!! Soo cool!


----------



## kate79

I love cars almost as much as I love purses 

My everyday car for driving to and from work is a 2002 silver Acura RSX.  
My weekend toy is a 2006 black Nissan 350Z roadster.


----------



## princessfrog

I'm driving a Saab 93 I love it


----------



## sandra

I have a 2001 Saab 9-3 Viggen (2dr) - love the hatchback!  Unfortunately it has been at the dealer on two separate occasions this month and I'm afraid my husband is going to tell me its time to trade it in before we throw more money at it!   After having lived in Texas for the last five years I personally think it is having a hard time, like myself, adjusting to the colder weather here in Ohio


----------



## ohhMRmagazine

christine aus said:


> eh?


 
i dont get it ?


----------



## Oh Donna!

*LOVED reading about everyones vehicles! *

*I drive a 2007 Infiniti G35 that I waited for for 5 months and its custom to me, its a one of kind Midnight paint (which is like a dark, dark Ink color), Champagne leather seats and my FAVORITE part is the Bose stereo. Its my dream car.  The best part is its paid for! NO car payments!*

*My daughter has a 2005 Corolla S in dark blue that we are thinking of trading in for a Mitsubishi Eclipse for her.  I make the car payments on this one..only a few left to go...*


----------



## Christine

ohhMRmagazine said:


> i dont get it ?


 

Nothing, actually.  Misread post.


----------



## Pursefreak25

I just got this Suzuki Forenza 2007 in Black and i love it.This is just a pic of it as i havent taken pics of my car yet.


----------



## latinamodel

lol I have a 2006 chevy cobalt.  It's a little bright red car but I love it.  It's such a good car.


----------



## amanda

Oh Donna! said:


> *LOVED reading about everyones vehicles! *
> 
> *I drive a 2007 Infiniti G35 that I waited for for 5 months and its custom to me, its a one of kind Midnight paint (which is like a dark, dark Ink color), Champagne leather seats and my FAVORITE part is the Bose stereo. Its my dream car. The best part is its paid for! NO car payments!*
> 
> *My daughter has a 2005 Corolla S in dark blue that we are thinking of trading in for a Mitsubishi Eclipse for her. I make the car payments on this one..only a few left to go...*


 
no no!  stay away from mitsubishis!  i used to go to car auctions with my ex boyfriend and there were TONS of mitsubishis that were auctioned because they had been returned to the dealer under georgia's no-lemon law.  you've made great choices with an infiniti and a toyota, though!


----------



## gucci fan

I drive an acura tl (present from my husband for giving birth to our first son) and we have a toyota sequoia limited. (good for long road trip w/2 kids and the 2 dogs


----------



## hmwe46

I have a Porsche Boxster and OMG is it a total BLAST to drive!!!


----------



## shopaholiccat

i dont' have a car ..lol but i drive my parents' SUV


----------



## socalgrl86

hmwe46 said:


> I have a Porsche Boxster and OMG is it a total BLAST to drive!!!


 
I can tell you love your car!!


----------



## hmwe46

LOL, when I bought it, the SA was telling me that there was a handle inside the trunk, in case someone got locked in.  I laughed, who could fit in that trunk!?!  DH said, "YOU can, I dare you".  High on my new purchase I complied and SNAP!  It captured the moment perfectly!!  

I will say I had HUGE guilt and buyers remorse for DAYS after that particular impusle buy


----------



## remonb

Me and my husband have a 2000 Nissan Maxima and 02' Chevy Tahoe. My dream car would have to be the 06' Range Rover Sport that I can't afford..but one day it will be mine.


----------



## chinadoll724

In 2 weeks my Porsche cayman. Actually, I lie, cuz I probably won't be able to drive it (it's a manual). The bf and I won it from Amex on Monday


----------



## Cheryl24

chinadoll724 said:


> In 2 weeks my Porsche cayman. Actually, I lie, cuz I probably won't be able to drive it (it's a manual). The bf and I won it from Amex on Monday


 
Wow!!  You won a car...and a Porsche no less?!  That's awesome!  Congrats!!


----------



## kirsten

2007 VW Passat in Silver. I love it.


----------



## queenvictoria2

amanda said:


> no no! stay away from mitsubishis! i used to go to car auctions with my ex boyfriend and there were TONS of mitsubishis that were auctioned because they had been returned to the dealer under georgia's no-lemon law. you've made great choices with an infiniti and a toyota, though!


 


I have a 2004 Mitsubishi Endeavor Limited SUV and have no problems ... it drives beautifully, feels just like the Galant ...


----------



## ccb

Three weeks ago I got a 2004 Lexus RX330. It is/was my birthday and Christmas present for the next several years! No, I am not wealthy, just fortunate to have a very good husband. Absolutely love the car. I also have a 1995 Nissan 300ZX which has been a great car; I just wanted something different with a little more room.


----------



## evil*strawberry

hmwe46 said:


> I have a Porsche Boxster and OMG is it a total BLAST to drive!!!


 


Love it LOL LOL


----------



## evil*strawberry

A 2004 Honda CR-V (paid off thanks to the jerk that rear-ended me)

But I am secretly coveting a Black Mustang Shelby GT
but may have to settle for the standard GT


----------



## evil*strawberry

chinadoll724 said:


> In 2 weeks my Porsche cayman. Actually, I lie, cuz I probably won't be able to drive it (it's a manual). The bf and I won it from Amex on Monday


 
Geez, I can't even win on the nickel slots. Send some luck my way PEEEASE


----------



## imgg

2006 Acura TL w/navi   bought it for the navi since I'm in sales!


----------



## MAGs

hmwe46 said:


> I have a Porsche Boxster and OMG is it a total BLAST to drive!!!


 
Cute picture!!!I  your car


----------



## ILoveMyBug

My username might give it away


----------



## Leelee

Mercededs ML 500 in silver, 2005.


----------



## keodi

2006 honda civic


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

2005 Toyota HIghlander


----------



## never-enough-LV

2005 Honda Civic


----------



## rmarie

2000 audi s4, driving stick sometimes gets tiring though


----------



## ellie1

I drive a Lexus RX 330 in sky blue. It was my christmas present.


----------



## Highmaintenance

Silver Grey 2004 BMW 525i


----------



## pquiles

Lincoln Navigator.  It's my dream car.  Hate the gas prices though.


----------



## snosno




----------



## checkherout

I drive a 2004 white Mini Cooper with red interior...looking to sell or trade it in for an Audi All Wheel Road Wagon.


----------



## joolluver

Most of the time I drive an Audi A4 3.0 Quattro, which was my 20th birthday present from my parents. On the weekends I drive my mom's BMW X5.


----------



## jennipuh

i drive a mercedes benz c230 sedan and a lexus rx300 suv.


----------



## soshesaid

c230 for me too


----------



## Vlad

After having gotten screwed out of lots of money, I finally got this baby:







Love it! Can't wait to start customizing and tuning it!


----------



## gemski107

I have a Range Rover Vogue in black, and a red VW Beetle convertible.

I have such high road tax with my Range Rover!!!!


----------



## Skinny

My fiance and I just bought a 2007 Honda CR-V! Can't go wrong with a Honda


----------



## sheishollywood

2001 Mercedes ML55 AMG.


----------



## cutestmomever

2005 BMW 745 in navy blue


----------



## krmkjk

OMG! I drive THE crappiest '99 Chevy Prism!!


----------



## misschaslyn

Mercedes CLK500 white with bone interior, no tint!!!


----------



## BeBeStyle

Land Rover LR3


----------



## chodessa

2006 Range Rover Sport Supercharged......


----------



## Yves St

2004 Fiat Punto sporting in bright blue . Its pretty unusual where I live (New Zealand) so I love it. Currently I'm only 19 so have no need for anything bigger. My boyfriend  ACTUALLY owns it but it has my personalised plates on it !




^^^ that isn't my actual car, I tend to stick to the roads


----------



## shortsexychica

here's my babygirl...my Christmas present from my fiance


----------



## OrangeCounty

I have an 05 Scion Tc in black. I love it.


----------



## kymmie

a silver jeep grande cherokee


----------



## gotracey

2001 Toyota 4-Runner.  I love my car and wouldn't trade it for anything but a Lexus LS470.


----------



## mshel

oops double post


----------



## mshel

I drive a Chevy Uplander. 
Hubby drives a Jeep Liberty.
We share a bmw z4


----------



## colleen03

I drive a salsa red 2006 Toyota 4Runner V8 4WD.


----------



## Charles

I have an Audi A4

Mine looks like this one, but I have different wheels.  I'm gonna wait until I get a new set of wheels before I take a few pics.


----------



## xxsillyx

Lexus IS300 for now...


----------



## twin53

a gorgeous 2002 metallic beige toyota land cruiser


----------



## habanerita

Audi A4-metallic gold-have always driven Audis" love them!


----------



## socalgrl86

'06 Kia Sorento..  it!!!


----------



## mariska

Lexus RX, sometimes Audi S4


----------



## Neeya

Currently, a Lexus ES300, but it's going when I graduate, to be replaced with either a new Lexus GS300 or new ES300. My family really likes Toyota/Lexus!


----------



## BigBagLady

Audi A4


----------



## blue996

2001 Mercury Cougar Coupe...Dark Shadow Grey.  I've had her since new.


----------



## bvbirdygirl

vroom. tonka truck. lol.

no car yet!!!


----------



## eucalyptic

Toyota Prius.


----------



## kmcq

mercedes benz ML320


----------



## vanhornink

I drive a 2004 Volkswagon Jetta. My husband and I only have the one car. My dream car is a Mercedes, has been for years. It's one of my future goals and hope to make a reality one of these very near years, LOL.


----------



## Love Shopping

BMW 325 convertible & Mercedees R350


----------



## Zophie

I have a Lexus RX300.  I am a total car person and love German cars so I want a Porsche or BMW next, but I'm trying to hold off and keep the Lexus as long as I can (and they do last forever.)


----------



## nat_attak

i drive a white Honda Fit Sport.  it fits me well


----------



## xoAKIxo

wow no luxury car like most of you. Just got a 2007 Corolla type S.


----------



## cmonster

white mercedes GL450


----------



## odd

i drive a white 2003 subaru wrx.


----------



## LouisLady

Well, its my 2nd time posting in this thread.

Since the last time, I said I drove a Mercedes SUV.

I gave that back to my dad, moved out, and bought a  Civic Hatchback for $3,000 cash that I had.

:s:shame:


----------



## luvednotspoiled

honda accord coupeeeeeee  and before that...a honda accord coupe! hahaha can u tell i love the car!!


----------



## Nat

Opel Corsa Rhythm


----------



## everything posh

A 2006 Black Sapphire Metallic BMW 330i. I LOVE this car!!!!!


----------



## sarajane

A hot orange Mini Cooper Convertible with a black hood. Absolutely adore her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

2002 Hyundai Elantra, been thinking of getting something else, but theres nothing wrong with my car...


----------



## espanv

I have a 2005 Mercedes C240 that I LOVE!!!! It is all-wheel-drive, so it is great in the snow. It is a pewter color, which I also Love!! It goes great with my mono bags


----------



## espanv

envyme said:


> 2005 Mercedes C240. Couldn't afford the G500


 Don't you just love this car??? I have the same one (same year, too!).


----------



## Label Addict

I drive a peugeot I thought about changing but I don't really care about cars that much and just keep thinking about all the bag money that it would take up. It has no problems so why bother.

My Bf has 3 cars and toyota for day to day business, it has loads of problems not a fan of this one. BMW Z3 in Britih racing green love this car much nicer than than the z4 IMO 
his last car is this one......


----------



## mcmahan706

2000 BMW 323i. LOVE IT.


----------



## cgrcruz

Alternating my 2004 Ford Expedition Eddie Bauer and our 2007 Mercedes Benz E350 Saks Fifth Avenue Key to the Cure limited edition. Love them both, but I'm partial to the SUV especially when my kids are with me.


----------



## mrs jones

My main ride is an 04 Lincoln Navigator, and i have an Auroura...my husband drives a ford 250 (diesel-yuck) and a porsche  something or other.


----------



## acegirl

Wow, this thread keeps on goin..LOL I don't even remember if I posted or not. We are a fanatical car family 

06 BMW M5, 04 Porsche Twin Turbo, 03 Supercharged H2 & an 03 Supercharged Benz E55 AMG (my everyday car)


----------



## Leelee

acegirl said:


> Wow, this thread keeps on goin..LOL I don't even remember if I posted or not. We are a fanatical car family
> 
> 06 BMW M5, 04 Porsche Twin Turbo, 03 Supercharged H2 & an 03 Supercharged Benz E55 AMG (my everyday car)



My husband just got a new E550, but he would have *loved* to have bought an AMG!   Super cool!


----------



## klucelg

1998 Honda Civic Hatch DX

My dream car from when I was 18 yrs old, and I finally got one at the ripe old age of 30!  

Would love a Hybrid/Electric car in the future but wouldn't say no to a Mini Cooper S either.


----------



## kissmyace108

Range Rover that I got for my sweet 16 almost 2 years ago! Omg I love this car so much, I feel so safe in it and its so beautiful recommend it to anyone whos looking into it  And my dad drives a black suburban and a bmw 540i that I occasionally take for a spin and im looking into getting an M3 for my 18th


----------



## Vicky2007

I have no car here in UK. I don't wanna responsible for anything from parking permit to insurance. Back to my country I used Mecedes Benz C240 compressor and you will never believed the price of it in my country is 5X over here in UK  !! 

My car can buy 2 BMW X5 here in UK. Rediculous.


----------



## dmitchell15

A burgandy 2000 mazda 626. The next car I get will be a convertible of some kind (but after I graduate from college).


----------



## efrias1394

I have a 2001 BMW X5... I drive it mainly on the weekends, b/c during the week I commute to work on the train-gas it too high and I work 1hr away from home (unless I wake up late, then I have to drive my car and pay for parking  and gas)


----------



## ms-whitney

i don't drive.

good thing there's buses and taxis...although there seems to be more of the latter then former!!


----------



## BlingStorm1913

2005 Silver Corvette and 2005 Black Mercedes E350. My husband and I lived overseas for two years and walked, cabbed or bussed it. When we moved back to the US the first thing we did was buy new cars.


----------



## loopylorns

I have a Audi Q7, great car and makes me feel safe now I am driving on different side of the road!


----------



## loopylorns

Vicky2007 said:


> I have no car here in UK. I don't wanna responsible for anything from parking permit to insurance. Back to my country I used Mecedes Benz C240 compressor and you will never believed the price of it in my country is 5X over here in UK  !!
> 
> My car can buy 2 BMW X5 here in UK. Rediculous.


 

Car prices are really bad in the Uk I agree, and then the fuel prices on top!


----------



## FutureMrsJones

I drive a 05' 545i that belongs to  my boo-boo and my little 02' VW Passat that I just adore. My next car will be a G35, hopefully i'll have her soon!!


----------



## devinesgirl2004

Well it's not a BMW or a Merc but I love it. It's a 2007 Jeep Liberty Limited 4x4. The best part about it is that its a company car so it's absoulutely 100% free to me. No car payment, no insurance, no gas and no maintenance! 
(Oh, and I got to order it straight from Jeep so I picked the interior and exterior colors too.)


----------



## Babestaaa

2003 mini cooper in british racing green 

i did have an '95 infiniti g20 and ebfore that a 1990 cabriolet, it was fun. all in a matter of 3yrs  of having my license.


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Red Seat Arosa .....it's small, cute and doesn't need a lot of gas :shame: 

Perfect for my existence between college and city job  






Can't wait to get through law school though  A couple of real cars are def. calling my name


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

^^ ooo Kittie, LOVE THAT CAR!!!

I have a Toyota Highlander, yes, I like the SVUs... even though theyre bigger, I love it.. but I got stuck in a tiny NYC parking garage and bumped the back a little


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Kiss Me Deadly said:


> ^^ ooo Kittie, LOVE THAT CAR!!!
> 
> I have a Toyota Highlander, yes, I like the SVUs... even though theyre bigger, I love it.. but I got stuck in a tiny NYC parking garage and bumped the back a little


 
Thanks :shame: 

I  SUVs .... I'd kill to get my hands on a Porsche Cayenne  ... but I live in the middle of a european city and everything I need is even in walking distance (it takes less than 10 minutes from my place to the city center), so a SUV would be kinda, well, overdone for me (and my paycheck  )


----------



## coach4me

I alternate an Audi A4 2.8 quattro in silver and a Jeep Grand Cherokee in blue. Would like to get rid of the suv and get something that gets better gas milage... like maybe a hybrid.


----------



## sweetlove

Oooh, I love hybrids! If I'm moving to the US, I'm definately getting a toyota prius or that hot lexus SUV hybrid


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

sweetlove said:


> Oooh, I love hybrids! If I'm moving to the US, I'm definately getting a toyota prius or that hot lexus SUV hybrid


 
oh, love the lexus hybrids  ... that def. would be worth considering for me and my boyfriend when we'll buy our next car


----------



## impasto

2006 black pearl Honda Civic EX Sedan.  It is my first brand new car and I love her!  She gets lots of miles to the gallon!


----------



## wordbox

My boyfriend and I share a '99 black Buick Century. Nothing fancy but it gets us around.


----------



## bobobags

These are my yellow bugs, my husbands corvettes, and race truck, and we also have a Ford Explorer and a Neon that are not in the picture.


----------



## evychew

acegirl said:


> Wow, this thread keeps on goin..LOL I don't even remember if I posted or not. We are a fanatical car family
> 
> 06 BMW M5, 04 Porsche Twin Turbo, 03 Supercharged H2 & an 03 Supercharged Benz E55 AMG (my everyday car)



wow, my boyfriend would LOVE to get his hands on that M5! he drives the 2005 M3 in that exact same color. i'm sure he wouldn't mind the porsche turbo either! I, on the other hand, have no car, which is quite tragic IMO.


----------



## Birkin123

2005 blue Crossfire... handles like a dream... zoom zoom...


----------



## Neptune

I have a 06' Chrysler 300C

Here's a picture of my car...


----------



## ShoooSh

range rover sport


----------



## prettyfit

My family shares a black beetle, BMW 3 series convertible, Mercedes E320, CLK 240 and Lexus Rx 08. I'm currently driving the C Class Kompressor in Aussieland where i'm studying now.  my car, it's so smooth and sleek!!


----------



## tresorchic

I have a 2004 X3 and i am in love with the new X3. 80 more hp!


----------



## MaryLu

I had a bright red BMW for the longest time and I just got my new white Lexus RX 400h.


----------



## beljwl

I have a Lexus RX300. I love it. I just wish it did better on gas. But I only drive a few miles to work so I don't have to fill up that often. Every 2 weeks or so.


----------



## photoobsessive

chrysler pt cruiser
the ultimate cross country road trip and climbing car.


----------



## Porkchopz

Volkwagen Golf! I'd been dreaming of a Golf or Cabrio since age 17. I love it so much 

I bought the perfect little Golf in late December then got in an accident in January. Some truck dropped an enormous piece of metal debris in the highway and I had no choice but to drive over it. 

45 days and $7000 in repairs later, my baby is home!


----------



## Sudy

06 ML350. 
It was difficult for me at first since i'm a first time driver but I love SUV's. It's a joy to drive and I love it!


----------



## sbum15

Honda Element in Orange


----------



## *heypursegirl*

Kia Sorento...sports model with a 5-speed. I live in the mountains and need an SUV. If I lived in the flats I'd drive a Honda Civic. I don't care to spend big bux on cars any longer. I prefer groovy vacations and lots of purses.


----------



## iqaganda

When I was in Philippines, I used to drive a Hyundai Starex in Black. Transpo in Philippines is very inconvenient so a car is a necessity. But ever since I moved here in HK, there is no need for a car! Transpo here is ver accessible, anytime, anywhere!


----------



## gr8heart

Cute cars!

In MN, I have a '99 Mercury Cougar and it loves visiting my dealer's service department.  Yes, my first car ever loves being fondled by mechanics.  

In NYC, we have a cherry red, '05 Audi TT which doesn't look red due to the 1/2" thick layer of dust.  It waits at the parking lot for us to occasionally visit, turn it on, and drive around for a few minutes-in the parking lot.  Yes, we are sort of scared (perhaps terrified) to drive it in Manhattan or the surrounding area.  A few months ago someone wrote "Drive me" on it.


----------



## whiteorleander

I have a Polo VW - it's dark grey and I just love it - it's small and cute. . .


----------



## butterfliie

I  my 2005 4Runner.  Perfect for all those potholes in LA


----------



## rental lady

Audi A3 in silver. It's a few years old now but I still love it!


----------



## peace43

PT Cruiser Turbo (gets lousy mileage, needs premium gas but I love this car!!!)


----------



## Wild Orchid

Just got a candy apple red Lexus IS 350 which is supposed to be my hubby's ride but I think I'll be taking it over.  He doesn't know that yet though. 

Otherwise, I usually drive our black 06 Chevy Trailblazer SS.  I switched out the decals to pink, lol.


----------



## lvlisa

Bought a BMW 318i last week - yummy!!


----------



## twin53

DH just bought a 2007 black toyota avalon.... i still love my toyota land cruiser!


----------



## caxe

twin53 said:


> DH just bought a 2007 black toyota avalon.... i still love my toyota land cruiser!



My mom drives an Avalon.  I _love _that thing.  All we drive in my family is Toyotas, and I was thinking about getting a 4-Runner next.  But my dad's giant Tundra gets like six miles a gallon and he mostly drives his Camry, so no on the big SUV for now--if I get one it might be an RAV-4, which is a lot smaller.  But anything would be better than _my _car.  It's a 2001 Toyota Corolla.


----------



## never-enough-LV

I alternate between 2006 Lincoln Navigator and 2006 Honda Civic EX Coupe Special Edition which I drive 95% of the time due to high gas prices.  The Lincoln is used only during the winter snowy times because I'm a chicken in the snow...


----------



## MassLaw15

I still have my 1997 Ford Mustang. It's paid for & the MPG isn't bad! Years ago I was in LOVE,but now it just gets me from point A to point B. Always wanted a luxury car, but now I am dreaming of a Toyota or Honda. Safety, MPG & Reliability! Guess I'm growing up!


----------



## Sunshine

Rolls Royce ( I wish) 
400H Lexus IRL.


----------



## rella869

I'm selling my Saab convert and just bought a '95 white(bleh!) civic.. it's for the best.. no car payments and low insurance..we're saving for a house and future investments so its worth it..but still makes me sad


----------



## ducky112

Just emptied my bank account for a blue civic coupe!


----------



## emememem

I have a 2006 VW Jetta for back and forth to work and a 2007 Mercedes R350 for family use/travel.....


----------



## maryg1

I think mine is the cheapest of all cars described here: a 1995 Fiat Punto 1.1 




My bf is now searching a new cheap car and he's eyeing the convertible model



It's a great car anyway, very spacious inside


----------



## Think2Day

I drive a silver BMW 6 series 650i Coupe. it's been very good to me


----------



## FijiBuni

2003 VW Jetta in Black with Black Interior "Night Rider"


----------



## tigerdrago28

I currently drive a 2003 Toyota Corrolla, I really want a Lexus IS350, black exterior and black interior.  Soon, I hope.


----------



## RowanOak

^^^ Toyota Avalon too.  Somebody told us if we'd drive an Avalon for a week, we'd never get another kind.  We did and we haven't.


----------



## Chaneller

I'll get my new BMW X5 straight from the factory next week. It's huge, I've never owned such a big car before. 

Here's a pic of a X5, I'll get a *black* one though.


----------



## bellissima61

A silver Cruiser Touring Edition--decent MPG and excellent storage (you can remove the back seats if needed).


----------



## keykey36

Mercedes E350 '97
I just got her on Easter!!


----------



## caligirll06

I got a CLK320 for graduation...her name is Bella  I must admit I take top care of her and plan to have her for a longgggg time!! Great car!!


----------



## ginag

2002 E320. (but I used to drive a 1995 corolla!)


----------



## Zophie

keykey36, your car is lovely.


----------



## couturecreature

Porsche Boxster S and an Audi A6.


----------



## polos26

I just got a 2007 Camry SE completely loaded.  What I really wanted was a Lexus IS but my boyfriend works for the Toyota headquarters in the southeast so the deal we got for my new car was too good to pass considering the $6K in bad equity I had to carry over from my old car.


----------



## willowsmom

I have a Honda CRV SE and I adore it!  It's so cute and it handles just like a car even though it's a little truck!  It's also the first new car I've owned (well, we have a Saturn wagon that dh and I bought new together, but I couldn't drive it for the first year and a half we owned it b/c it's a manual and 1. I didn't know how to drive it yet and 2. I was pregnant at the time and couldn't sit close enough to the clutch to engage it once I started to learn! LOL!)


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BMW325CI just purchased 2 weeks ago I  it!


----------



## Ilikemike65

I drive a black on black 2002 Porsche Boxster Convertible.  I LOVE IT!!!!! Although my BF tells me I drive it like a grandma......................I have to admit, it scares the crap outta me! hehe

Although it's not my favorite car ever...........I used to have a Volvo S60 Turbo that was gorgeous!! I never should have gotten rid of that car but honestly now that my car is paid off.....I drive by the Volvo dealership and oggle the new S60's and think I should bring one home.  My BF says we don't need 3 cars and when I need to car pool I drive his car (He drives a 2004 BMW 740IL, it'a a BIG OLE' mamma jamma!) but...I WANT IT, I WANT IT, I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## Ilikemike65

keykey36 said:


> Mercedes E350 '97
> I just got her on Easter!!


 
Saawwweeeeettt! Congrats!  She's beautiful!


----------



## boobeary

Nice cars TPFers - I have my brother's old black Nissan Maxima - old, but she keeps working.


----------



## FashionMIKE

I have two cars that I love! I got the Bmw for my 16th birthday and the audi was my dad's car that he gave to me when I was 17! But I switch off almost every other day.

1. 2004 BMW 325i
2. 2001 Audi A4


----------



## victoshieh

I drive a silver acura MDX...I love it!


----------



## sarajane

Mini Cooper Convertible in hot orange with black roof. I love her more than my bags!


----------



## Tara one

2005 silver nissan 350z convertable


----------



## saz123

I have a Mini Cooper S, the supercharged one, not the new one with the turbo instead.  She's my other gr8 love, plus bags, clothes etc, etc.  My baby is just all black!!!


----------



## maye

Infiniti FX-35 SUV and I love it!!


----------



## neodamonkey

Here is my baby. I just got her two months ago.  Before her I had a silver and pink Trans Am! I misses my pink so bad I had a one of a kind pink shift knob made  And any day now our new yellow Corvette will be ariving  










I must admit cars are my first love but purses are a very close second!!!! (Don't yell at me LOL)


----------



## Deesie

I'm still learning how to drive, but in the summer I'm getting a red 2007 Mini Cooper S! I can't wait!


----------



## Christine

Deesie said:


> I'm still learning how to drive, but in the summer I'm getting a red 2007 Mini Cooper S! I can't wait!


 
I love Mini Coops.. I'm getting one for my 2nd car!!!


----------



## Zophie

> I drive a black on black 2002 Porsche Boxster Convertible. I LOVE IT!!!!! Although my BF tells me I drive it like a grandma......................I have to admit, it scares the crap outta me! hehe


 
I've been eyeing Boxsters for a couple years now but I guess I should be smart and pay off my Lexus (almost there) and keep it a while and save some $$$.  I don't even want to test drive one becaues then I might be too tempted to buy it.


----------



## lenabean

Toyota sienna and I love it.  It's a "mom" car, but I don't care.  I can fit everyone and everything in it and it's comfortable.


----------



## Juneplum

2007  pearl white Lexus RX350


----------



## VeeDubGirl

I have a 2000 VW Jetta and a 2003 VW New Beetle


----------



## Twisted

2007 Civic EX in Atomic Blue. _my very first car _


----------



## jchiara

My boring 2003 White Honda Odyssey.  Everyone just comments when they look in "wow - four car seats!"


----------



## arjeepgirl

Right now I have a 2000 yellow Jeep Wrangler Sport.  I want a Mercedes G55, but I need to wait because my car is paid for!


----------



## missmustard

A red ZX3 Ford Focus. Great mileage, I must say!! Fits mostly in any parking spot LOL and it looks kinda sporty-ish. It's just me BTW so 2 doors is fine for now. I would LOVE to get a Hybrid Honda Civic or a Volvo S40 when I finally decide to part with it.


----------



## jen512

2007 volvo s40... i really do love it, the newer look of the s40 is just adorable, and youthful!


----------



## shay86

2004 Volkswagen New Beetle in Platnium Gray 







I  this car


----------



## twinkerbell1986

2007 Scion tC, Azure Pearl
loves it!


----------



## Stacey56

My new 2007 BMW X5 4.8!! I LOVE the shifter..


----------



## shoe gal

i drive a Toyota Prius...i get AWESOME mileage which is helpful because i do a lot of driving with my job! plus, i love small cars.


----------



## cherry pie

a vauxhall corsa in petrol blue. shes so pretty, just bought her a new pink grapefruit air freshener


----------



## paula24

shay86 said:


> 2004 Volkswagen New Beetle in Platnium Gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I  this car



I love beetle too but my husband dont buy for me.
Now  I use white toyota camry 2003


----------



## mellecyn

Suzuki Swift, like on the pic but darker grey and sport wheels.....I wished the price of the cars here wasn't double than the rest of Europe It's insane...Thinking of a BMW I could have had for the same price.


----------



## mellecyn

loopylorns said:


> Car prices are really bad in the Uk I agree, and then the fuel prices on top!


Yeah take those UK prices and then x 2 you get a danish price.....that's why there is only 1 car per family here, wonder how they do ? or the 2nd car is a rusty VW Golf from 1986 with 300000 km loosing the exhaust pipe on the road !!


----------



## gris

00 firebird


----------



## starletta8

I just got my new baby about a month or so ago...

2007 Toyota Prius in Barcelona Red, fully loaded.

She's my baby.


----------



## ChiChi143

2005 Silver Honda Civic Coupe...it's my first car & I love it


----------



## StinkyMonkey

A 1999 Toyota Pickup Truck with no A/C.


----------



## lilpicotin

2005 silver bmw 300xi?? have no idea which model it is, but i just know i feel guilty because of the horrible mileage!


----------



## jenskar

I just released last fall and really wanted to go with the Prius -- but where I am it was a zoo; they wouldn't let us test drive and they wanted a premium for it on top of that.  So I took out a 3 year lease on a BMW 328 xi sport wagon.  I have to say, it is one gorgeous car and I love a lot of things about it but am NOT thrilled with the gas mileage (can identify with Blue ^^ !!) -- although it has not hurt my business image one bit.  

How is the Prius for on-ramp/passing ooomph ??  Any problems with the dual system?  I'd love to hear details.


----------



## starletta8

jenskar said:


> How is the Prius for on-ramp/passing ooomph ??  Any problems with the dual system?  I'd love to hear details.




If anyone passes a Prius that's going slowly, it's not because the car doesn't have power. It's a very powerful little car and actually is more efficient than most others (Mercedes, etc aside... we have a Benz E430 in the house, and if you touch it, it's at 60) because the electric does supplement the gas after a certain point to maintain a high rate of speed.

Prius drivers tend to get knocked for driving slowly and passed for one big reason: we can actually see, in real time, what our gas consumption is.  While it's nice to have the power to floor it, it literally hurts to see yourself getting something like 8MPG!  

I've already put nearly 1500 miles on my baby in about a month, and I've had no issues with passing or onramps.  I just try not to look at the fuel consumption because it hurts.

The dual system works on its own.  It's a super fascinating car to watch in cruise control because it's able to optimize economy at any speed.  I'm still learning the  "pulse and glide" necessary to optimize economy.  I rarely use much gas between here and work (2 miles).  My last tank (3rd) did average 60MPG, which did make me happy.

Oh yeah, and it takes regular gas.


----------



## caley

2007 lexus is250


----------



## seedvila

One of those German engineered pieces of junk....2004 Porsche Cayenne S


----------



## Rocky

2007 Mercedes Benz CLK 350 Cabriolet


----------



## 86leo

A Jeep Wrangler:








And a Jeep Grand Cherokee (my DH's)


----------



## Berlyn

06 SLK350, totaled it recently so looking for something else


----------



## rethreads

2003 lincoln LS8
gray with gray leather interior

I LOVE that car!!


----------



## Coachmama

2002 Honda Civic Silver.  I love it.  No problems at all, great for a student who has no time at all to deal with problems.  I am looking to purchase a new one soon but can not make up my mind.


----------



## Rocky

Berlyn said:


> 06 SLK350, totaled it recently so looking for something else


  Damn.  I hope YOU are ok.


----------



## amanda

caley said:


> 2007 lexus is250


 
i LOVE the redesigned body type of this car!  it's so cute!


----------



## darae

2006 red acura RSX


----------



## lovelyfashionista

2006 Mercedes Benz E320


----------



## Tara one

I drive a silver 2005 nissan 350z convertable, love it!


----------



## Think2Day

Update: 

I now drive a BMW Z4 M Coupe, Bentley continental GT  coupe, and Nissan 350z convertible.


----------



## Sammyjoe

Still getting a mini cooper s convertible!Lol!! Driving a mini one right now.


----------



## TxGlam

Stacey56 said:


> My new 2007 BMW X5 4.8!! I LOVE the shifter..



I've got one of these too in black sapphire metallic, love it! 

I had a 2003 M3 until this past Feb when my lease was up and decided i wanted something bigger...so much more room for shopping bags!


----------



## Japster

> _How is the Prius for on-ramp/passing ooomph ?? Any problems with the dual system? I'd love to hear details._


 
I have no problems with oooomph & passing.  The Prius drives great and I have to say it's awesome paying only $22-26 to fill my tank.    The only thing I had to get used to was how quiet it is and pressing the "start" button to start the car rather than turning a key.  It takes the same gas and requires no special baby-ing.

I also love the Blue Tooth technology and navigation system too.  My dh has endless hours of fun "talking" to the car.


----------



## lilpicotin

starletta8 said:


> If anyone passes a Prius that's going slowly, it's not because the car doesn't have power. It's a very powerful little car and actually is more efficient than most others (Mercedes, etc aside... we have a Benz E430 in the house, and if you touch it, it's at 60) because the electric does supplement the gas after a certain point to maintain a high rate of speed.
> 
> Prius drivers tend to get knocked for driving slowly and passed for one big reason: we can actually see, in real time, what our gas consumption is.  While it's nice to have the power to floor it, it literally hurts to see yourself getting something like 8MPG!
> 
> I've already put nearly 1500 miles on my baby in about a month, and I've had no issues with passing or onramps.  I just try not to look at the fuel consumption because it hurts.
> 
> The dual system works on its own.  It's a super fascinating car to watch in cruise control because it's able to optimize economy at any speed.  I'm still learning the  "pulse and glide" necessary to optimize economy.  I rarely use much gas between here and work (2 miles).  My last tank (3rd) did average 60MPG, which did make me happy.
> 
> Oh yeah, and it takes regular gas.



after watching al gore's documentary i felt shamed into wanting to switch cars, although it's not too practical now. i'm glad people like the prius.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I have a Black 2004 Mitsubishi Shogun Sport Warrior (with Black Windows in the back).

Its my tank!!!!  My kids love being high up and they love the black windows because they can stick their tongues out to Nanny and she can't see them!!!!


----------



## teemmmbee

I just got a 2007 Chrysler Aspen Limited two days ago. It's fully loaded with a HEMI!!

Before that I had a 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited that is now DH's car.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I have a Black 2004 Mitsubishi Shogun Sport Warrior (with Black Windows in the back).
> 
> Its my tank!!!!  My kids love being high up and they love the black windows because they can stick their tongues out to Nanny and she can't see them!!!!



My "tank" is the first picture.  I share this with my hubby.

My hubby has now said that he wants to buy me a "little run around" for doing the school, ballet, karate run etc and although it sounds daft to want to downsize from the truck with 2 children (4 and 8) the three of us (my kiddies and I) want a mini!!!  (same as second photo).

Although its small and only a 2 door, the children will only be in it for small journeys - the rest of the time it will only be me.  And for all the small journeys I do - the truck drinks too much fuel!


----------



## LoVer

Volvo S70 2000 model - have bought way too many bags to afford a new car!!


----------



## Couturegrl

Just got a 2007 BMW 3 series!! LOVE it!!


----------



## TxGlam

Couturegrl said:


> Just got a 2007 BMW 3 series!! LOVE it!!



Congrats! Its a great car. 

We are complete BMW fanatics in my family and have only been driving BMW's for many years, my dads been driving them for 25 yrs! 

I converted my bf into a BMW lover so he got a new black 3 series back in May, hehe!


----------



## MaxHavoc

I'm an enviromental nightmare....

I drive a Cadillac Escalade, so does DH
Lil Max drives a Cadillac CTS
We also have a Dodge cargo van for hauling stuff


----------



## bindi0930

TxGlam said:


> Congrats! Its a great car.
> 
> We are complete BMW fanatics in my family and have only been driving BMW's for many years, my dads been driving them for 25 yrs!
> 
> I converted my bf into a BMW lover so he got a new black 3 series back in May, hehe!


 
My family too. I drive a 2005 BMW 3 series got it for graduation. My sister and parents both drive bmw's too. It must be a texas thing to like bmws lol... my parents swear by that brand!


----------



## simseema17

I have a toyota prius and a bmw x5....i usually use the x5 for the dogs or long car trips...but usually im driving the prius around


----------



## QueenOfDa702

2003 Mercedes s 500

This is the only decent picture I have, It wasnt actually supposed to be a picture of the car lol.






I am looking into getting an Audi Q7 soon...I love driving SUV's. I hardly ever actually drive my car, Im usually stealing the boyfriend's Escalade Ext


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

How about this one?  LV monogram anyone???


----------



## nawth21

01 Monte Carlo, but I reeaally want a Toyota FJ Cruiser.  That wont be for a few years yet, and I've heard rumors of them coming out with a hybrid version as well so I want to wait and see if that happens.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Ali-bagpuss said:


> How about this one?  LV monogram anyone???


----------



## SOUTHERNGAL87

i I DRIVE AN 02 GT MUSTANG! LOVE IT TO DEATH, BUT THE GAS MILEAGE IS HORRIBLE!


----------



## Think2Day

Just sold our Nissan 350z. We are looking into a Cadillac Escalade. I love it! It's such a big roomy car.

We have a Bentley continental GTC convertible and BMW z4 Coupe 3.0si.


----------



## cbetht

2002 Honda Civic. I'm ready for a new one! Maybe when I graduate in December!


----------



## Brabus

I have an older Brabus E-class. Plus a couple of race cars that only come out for special events. Nothing exotic, just well-tuned. Looking to acquire a Brabus S-class in the next couple of years when the New S-class program has some deep roots.


----------



## Zophie

QueenOfDa702 said:


> 2003 Mercedes s 500
> 
> This is the only decent picture I have, It wasnt actually supposed to be a picture of the car lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking into getting an Audi Q7 soon...I love driving SUV's. I hardly ever actually drive my car, Im usually stealing the boyfriend's Escalade Ext


 

I'll trade with you!  I love S classes and have an SUV, but not a big one like he has.


----------



## bcbgurl19

I have a 2006 Acura TSX.  My boyfriend bought it for me Valentine's Day last year. 
Ithis car. It has great handling, performance, and gas milage.  My previous car was a problematic gas guzzling 2001 Cadillac Seville.:censor:


----------



## Glamfoxx

I drive a 2002 Olds Alero (bought it new).  It is black- and a little banged up from the Cleveland winters, but drives great, gets good gas mileage, and haven't had any problems with it at all.  I think the car has a few more years in it easily.


----------



## PrincessGina

This is mine...


----------



## tunder53

2005 S40 volvo


----------



## eliselady

Mercesdes CDi 220 when I have my girls, but when I dont my Lotus Elise.......speedy!


----------



## caxe

PrincessGina said:


> This is mine...
> 
> View attachment 223735


----------



## Think2Day

PrincessGina said:


> This is mine...
> 
> View attachment 223735



Mmm, great car! Which dealer did you buy it from? Maybe I should get that instead of that Escalade.


----------



## anniea

2004 loaded Honda Accord


----------



## Ihateknockoffs

grey honda element, there is a ton of room in the back for my shopping bags.


----------



## chiara

Infiniti G35 coupe, black on black, loaded to the max!  I love this car, it's fast and handles well(and Infiniti is a reliable car).  I've always driven some sort of sports car, so I am miserable unless I am low to the ground, legs practically straight while driving.


----------



## Charlie

DH got this six months ago... 2003 F-150 Harley Davidson super charged V-8... I  to drive his car!! Makes me feel


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

2005 Range Rover Sport in black


----------



## Neeya

Instead of getting another Lexus like I had thought I was going to...soon to be trading out the old Lexus ES300 towards the end of the year (she's been an amazing girl!) for a Hummer H3, or maybe waiting until the H3 Alpha comes out. Gas hog, but I love that car and it has plenty of space/safety for me, and I'm tired of people hitting my poor Lexus then speeding off...I DARE you to hit-and-run into my Hummer, you will get pwned!!!! :boxing:


----------



## Rockst@r

I have a white 2003 Land Rover Discovery. I've been looking around to see what's out there for 2008, but I'm so indecisive that I have no clue what I may end up with. Knowing me, I'll have this a few more years until I decide on something else!


----------



## *Luvin'Coach*

I own a 2007 Acura TL and i love it


----------



## FebbysBigSis

2007 Lexus GS350


----------



## sofakingsweet

it's my first car and my parents bought it for me. scion tc in silver. nothing like a g35 or a bmw, but i love her to death.


----------



## jackie100

Right now I drive a 03 Mercedes CLK 320. I love it. 

In a few more years, I want the SL65, just like Lindsay Lohan! 

If not the SL65 then perhaps anything E-Class or one of the new SLK's in silver. Hotness.

Brabus, I was shocked to see someone with that nick on the purse forum, lol


----------



## purseinsanity

2006 Lexus 400h


----------



## eskimo*gem

i have a bright yellow VW Polo, i love it, she's sooooo cute!


----------



## catabie

TxGlam said:


> Congrats! Its a great car.
> 
> We are complete BMW fanatics in my family and have only been driving BMW's for many years, my dads been driving them for 25 yrs!
> 
> I converted my bf into a BMW lover so he got a new black 3 series back in May, hehe!


 

BMW saved my life during an accident.  My family swears by it.  Hubby and I drive a 06' BMW 4.4 X5 and 01' BMW 3 coupe.  LOVE BMWs!!!!!!!


----------



## sheishollywood

2007 bmw 3 series. 

<----


----------



## ver1982

I don't really drive yet, mostly studying, but I have 2007 Mitsubishi Colt 3 doors.


----------



## babyslk7

I got a silver Porsche Cayenne S..... it's the best car so far, no problem none at all.


----------



## marykay

X5 bmw


----------



## Cheryl

07 Lexus GS 350, It's my newest baby and I  her!!!


----------



## missisa07

Fully paid 2007 Toyota Camry.    I love it.

I used to drive a Scion tC until someone hit me and totalled it.  A part of me is a little glad, because I love my Camry SOOO much more.


----------



## [[WEE-YiN__XO]]

Heres my baby

x


----------



## Dazzle

my car is red volkswagen polo.it's a small car but very cute.i love my carlike the pic.






P.S=my father's birthday gift.


----------



## gris

here he is fixed up after the accident that left him with no hood, no bumper and frame all screw up..... soon he will have a ramair hood and look meaner :devil:









and i cant wait for this beauty to come true and be mine


----------



## OHgirl

I have a 2002 silver Acura RSX.  This poor car has spent way too much time in the body shop after 2 accidents and someone hitting it in a parking lot, but it looks like new again and I love it.  I'll be keeping it for a few more years since I am back in college and don't have the money for a car payment right now.


----------



## Michele26

A 2006 Cadillac SRX.


----------



## lmkhlh2006

2004 fully loaded V-8 VW Touareg (this is my daily driver), 1972 VW Bug, lowered 98 Chevy s10, and looking for a 65-69 notchback and eventually a bus (DH really wants one).


----------



## *Lo

i just got a new 2008 clk cabriolet and im in love


----------



## Sweetpea83

A black 2007 Audi S4


----------



## windycityaj

2006 fully loaded Jeep Liberty...cute and good on gas!


----------



## flungflung83

06 Infinti G35.


----------



## michelles

2007 Black Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited

Fully-loaded, all the bells and whistles, with a Hemi engine!

Her name is Beatrice 

 this Jeep!


----------



## brownie20

2007 bmw 328xi
2006 cayman s (only half of it tho  )


----------



## cristalena56

sadly none , i use to drive a nissan sentra til the throttle got stuck and scared the crap out of me and we gave it to my father in law. we have a saturn, and i drive it once in awhile, husband does most of the driving


----------



## priiin

bmw 5 series sedan

possibly changing soon!


----------



## missbelsa

toyota corolla
so reliable and inexpensive


----------



## elizat

Nothing fancy... 1998 Nissan Altima w/ approx 120K on it. It runs great, never had a problem. I'll likely drive it until a major mechanical problem when it becomes too expensive to justify fixing or if it simply dies on me.


----------



## NoSnowHere

'06 Nissan Quest minivan!


----------



## More4Me

Ford Explorer (2003)


----------



## candac3mari3

2002 white chevy tahoe


----------



## itsnicole

2007 BMW 328i


----------



## LouisLady

I just got a new/used one!

2001 Jaguar Type S


----------



## ~KT~

2005 Manual Mazda 3. I absolutely ADORE this car, it's kinda of funny but i'm really emotionally attached to it. I have experienced so many new things and gone on fun trips with my friends and boyfriend, shes always there for me.I have also found that owning a mazda is like being part of a big family, I have talked to so many random mazda owners about how much we love our cars lol.


----------



## Mahina

We have an Accord and a Corolla.

They are over 10 years old but they are so reliable and we love not having car payments.


----------



## chaz

An old SAAB 900xs and she still kicks ass at over a hundred an eleven thousand miles!!! She still looks mean,sips like a humingbird and easily tops 120 mph when I put boy racers where they should be,miles behind!!!!


----------



## Charles

Got new wheels...  19's in tha house!






I know it's a crappy pic...oh well.


----------



## bonybynatur2003

We have 4 cars and 2 bikes. This is the only group shot.


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Sorry- pics didnt attach.
The truck and mustang are his babies and the suv and the civic (Cant find a pic) are mine. The only thing w/ a payment is the suv, so they dont cost an arm and a leg-except for ins.
I'm missing pics of my bike (V-star) and the civic. 
*Cars*
95 Honda Civic V-tech
96 Ford Mustang GT V8
99 Ford F-150 XLT V8
03 Ford Explorer XLT Limited V8
*Bikes*
02 Yamaha V-Star 650
03 Honda 954 CBR RR


----------



## ahertz

Saab 9-3. She's a peach.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

^ I drive a Saab 9-3 too- it's a 2004 in silver. I love it. I used to drive a 2002 Honda Accord coupe in black and never had any problems with it.


----------



## caxe

missbelsa said:


> toyota corolla
> so reliable and inexpensive





Mahina said:


> We have an Accord and a Corolla.
> 
> They are over 10 years old but they are so reliable and we love not having car payments.




Corolla driver here, too!


----------



## Charles

I forgot that sometimes my pics don't show, so here's a link

http://home.comcast.net/~chkyahead/storage/Side_1207.JPG


----------



## Zophie

Charles said:


> Got new wheels... 19's in tha house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's a crappy pic...oh well.


 
Nice.  I used to have an Audi and loved it until it constantly kept having problems and was worth more dead than alive. I kept it until it was 11 years old though.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

oh i dont think i've ever posted in this thread, here's my car .





bmw 330ci


----------



## duchess

My car "Ava Azure" is a 2001 Bentley Azure.  I bought her "used" with 200+ miles.  She has been very good and has not needed any costly repairs(touch wood).  I plan to keep her until one of us expires.  I really hope that she goes first! LOL


----------



## acegirl

My newest aquisition -07 Range Rover Sport Supercharged


----------



## SWlife

Haha, I'm driving a 1996 Chevy Lumina mini-van & I'm on a mission to drive it until it is absolutely dead & beyond saving- I wanna see how many miles I can go.
I'm at 175,000 miles now & I'm not giving up! It's driving my DH crazy because I won't go look for a newer car, I have no airconditioning & tell him I won't spend the money to fix it on this old car.
I'd rather spend my money on a purse!


----------



## ladybugfreckle

I have a bug convertible


----------



## meluv2shop12

a 2001 nissan sentra.. it was my very first car! i bought it within a month of getting hired by the company that i am still currently working for... after almost 7 years spending long, stressful hours at work and 4 promotions later, i think i deserve an upgrade


----------



## elizat

gacats said:


> Haha, I'm driving a 1996 Chevy Lumina mini-van & I'm on a mission to drive it until it is absolutely dead & beyond saving- I wanna see how many miles I can go.
> I'm at 175,000 miles now & I'm not giving up!



I feel that way too- I've got a 1998 Nissan w/ 120K. I am getting a bit of an itch for something new though... I don't want to do it though b/c it is such a waste to me to get rid of something that runs great w/ no overhead except maintenance and insurance! I'd really like to see how many miles the car can do!


----------



## Belle49

I have a range rover and a BMW m3


----------



## Sweetpea83

Charles said:


> I forgot that sometimes my pics don't show, so here's a link
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~chkyahead/storage/Side_1207.JPG


 

Hell yeah...glad to see another Audi owner here too! I have an 07' S4.


----------



## Charles

Zophie said:


> Nice.  I used to have an Audi and loved it until it constantly kept having problems and was worth more dead than alive. I kept it until it was 11 years old though.



I love mine and haven't had any major problems in the 1.5 years I've had her.  Just a loose exhaust hanger causing a rattling sound, some issue with the throttle position sensor, and a bad radio signal booster (knocks on wood).  I have a Cert Pre Owned, so it was all covered under warranty.  I've got a couple more years of warranty too..just in case.
She's great!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Hell yeah...glad to see another Audi owner here too! I have an 07' S4.



Stock?


----------



## 4LV

Just got my 2008 MB slk350.  it! 
Today is 70 degrees here. It will be my first day driving with topdown


----------



## Sweetpea83

Charles said:


> I love mine and haven't had any major problems in the 1.5 years I've had her. Just a loose exhaust hanger causing a rattling sound, some issue with the throttle position sensor, and a bad radio signal booster (knocks on wood). I have a Cert Pre Owned, so it was all covered under warranty. I've got a couple more years of warranty too..just in case.
> She's great!
> 
> 
> 
> Stock?


 
Yep...SO is looking into adding stuff.


----------



## kroquet

2007 Toyota Prius    Low emisions and great mileage!!  Yes, I'm a tree hugger in Texas!!


----------



## Odette

2001 VW Beetle Turbo - but as I just got a job where I can commute with my DH (we're both working at the same company), we're probably going to get rid of it, since I'll never drive it!


----------



## Jahpson

I drive a Scion TC 2007. I call "him" Sonic! Fully paid for, no car payments!!


----------



## Jahpson

here is his actual photo:


----------



## NoSnowHere

Charles said:


> I forgot that sometimes my pics don't show, so here's a link
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~chkyahead/storage/Side_1207.JPG


 
Love your Audi!!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

2006 Black Range-Rover Supercharged Sport

x


----------



## kirsten

I just sold my 07 Passat Wagon and bought an 08 Scion xB in white. The Passat was a gas guzzler. The xB is a way cheaper payment (more money for BBags) and is a lot more fun to drive.


----------



## Zophie

Charles said:


> I love mine and haven't had any major problems in the 1.5 years I've had her. Just a loose exhaust hanger causing a rattling sound, some issue with the throttle position sensor, and a bad radio signal booster (knocks on wood). I have a Cert Pre Owned, so it was all covered under warranty. I've got a couple more years of warranty too..just in case.
> She's great!


 
My Audi was actually great until the warranty ran out, and it had an extended warranty that lasted six years.  It wasn't until after that that big problems started happening.  Still I was very happy with the car until the transmission started going bad.


----------



## LissiSays

I drive a 2006 Black Nissan Murano. I call her "MooMoo" because she has a big butt... Like a cow. LOL!


----------



## Charles

kirsten said:


> I just sold my 07 Passat Wagon and bought an 08 Scion xB in white. The Passat was a gas guzzler. The xB is a way cheaper payment (more money for BBags) and is a lot more fun to drive.



Passats are gas guzzlers?  Which engine did you have?  I'd avg 27 mpg with mine, but I had the 4 cyl.


----------



## razorbackbelle0

Sold the BMW below (SO not included ) to buy a Chevy Trailblazer LT. I know, it's a Chevy, but it's practical, and the costs of the repairs on the BMW when it hit 120k miles were KILLING me! It needed new wishbones in the suspension and a new trans... and $1200 brake jobs...  ridiculous!

...I miss my beemer and will have another....


----------



## Kam7185

2006 Infiniti G35, Fully loaded with navigation and every option. I love it so much, when I totalled my 2003 G35 I immediatley went out and replaced it!


----------



## piratesbooty

I drive a 2005 Mazda 3. I love my car! It was my high school graduation present. It gets good gas mileage and it so much fun to drive!


----------



## awnie

I drive a 2003 Lexus RX300, it used to be my dad's. I'm hoping for a new car soon because this takes up so much gas and I drive a lot!


----------



## wordbox

2006 Chevy Equinox! I love it.


----------



## caxe

wordbox said:


> 2006 Chevy Equinox! I love it.



Those are hot.


----------



## Deesie

Hmm, I think I posted a while back that I was getting a red Mini in the summer. I really wanted a beige interior though, and it looked good with white, so I switched to that with a black roof instead!


----------



## brownie20

Deesie said:


> Hmm, I think I posted a while back that I was getting a red Mini in the summer. I really wanted a beige interior though, and it looked good with white, so I switched to that with a black roof instead!


 
your cooper is so cute!   and the view from your home (?) looks amazing.  is that northern or southern cali?


----------



## huong

I drive a 2004 Honda Accord.  I'm trying to upgrade to a Nissan 350z by June.


----------



## priiin

huong said:


> I drive a 2004 Honda Accord.  I'm trying to upgrade to a Nissan 350z by June.



The 350z is a pretty car  What color are you getting? For Nissan coupes, I also like the Altima Coupe.


----------



## Kathrin

A Holden Barina (Holden is an Australian car manufacturer).  It's a cute small car, which is good when you consider petrol prices... ($1.35/Litre this morning).


----------



## Deesie

brownie20 said:


> your cooper is so cute!   and the view from your home (?) looks amazing.  is that northern or southern cali?


Aww, thanks!  I live socal... the L.A. skyline is visible in that pic, but I cropped it out to make my location less obvious


----------



## ~KT~

piratesbooty said:


> I drive a 2005 Mazda 3. I love my car! It was my high school graduation present. It gets good gas mileage and it so much fun to drive!



Me too! I just love mine to death.


----------



## sunny2

2007 Mercedes Benz E350.


----------



## Divyaangana

'05 White Ford Taurus. Not exactly the sportiest car, but my parents bought it for me, so I didn't get a ton of say. But hey, I still love my car!


----------



## Vlad

Megs and I just scored a 2008 BMW 335i Coupe in Sparkling Graphite. We have yet to see it, it's parked at her parents place. Megs will get to drive it on Sunday, I'll have to wait another week before I get to take it for a spin. :censor:


----------



## Vlad

Charles said:


> Passats are gas guzzlers?  Which engine did you have?  I'd avg 27 mpg with mine, but I had the 4 cyl.


The TDI engines in the Jettas are mad with MPG. Getting numbers in the 50s are not uncommon with a moderate driving style. I am quite surprised that Diesel is so expensive in the US. Guess because the demand is really low.


----------



## bree863

BMW 745i  my baby


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

sunny2 said:


> 2007 Mercedes Benz E350.


 
Thats what my dad drives, hot car!


----------



## bree863

mY huBbY's cAr... Z06 corvette


----------



## Charles

zOMG...tHat'$..Lyk3 t0Tallee k3wL!!!111!11


----------



## bree863

ha ha! tHouGht i'D tHroW tHis iN 4 fUn!  mY fAthEr-iN-lAw's wOrK tRucK


----------



## DesignerDiva011

bree863 said:


> ha ha! tHouGht i'D tHroW tHis iN 4 fUn!  mY fAthEr-iN-lAw's wOrK tRucK


can you stop typing like ThIs?! iTs aNnOyInG.


----------



## Vlad

Charles said:


> zOMG...tHat'$..Lyk3 t0Tallee k3wL!!!111!11



I just roffled my boxers.



DesignerDiva011 said:


> can you stop typing like ThIs?! iTs aNnOyInG.



Indeed, pretty please. It's quite irritating.


----------



## itsnicole

Charles said:


> zOMG...tHat'$..Lyk3 t0Tallee k3wL!!!111!11


----------



## wordpast

Charles said:


> zOMG...tHat'$..Lyk3 t0Tallee k3wL!!!111!11





Thanks for the laugh!!!!!


----------



## finzup

lime green vw beetle.. I call it my "margarita"


----------



## Zophie

Vlad said:


> Megs and I just scored a 2008 BMW 335i Coupe in Sparkling Graphite. We have yet to see it, it's parked at her parents place. Megs will get to drive it on Sunday, I'll have to wait another week before I get to take it for a spin. :censor:


 

congrats!  I bet it's beautiful!


----------



## missaznpirate

I have a 2000 Silver Ford Focus. =)


----------



## Korilynn

Audi A6 for meeee
Hubby has a Chevy Silverado


----------



## Korilynn

LissiSays said:


> I drive a 2006 Black Nissan Murano. I call her "MooMoo" because she has a big butt... Like a cow. LOL!


 
I really want a Murano! Do you like yours????


----------



## QueenOfDa702

Charles said:


> zOMG...tHat'$..Lyk3 t0Tallee k3wL!!!111!11



 I just woke my boyfriend up laughing.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Charles said:


> zOMG...tHat'$..Lyk3 t0Tallee k3wL!!!111!11


 
Pmsl!
Well said Charles !!

My SO & dogs are sitting looking at me, I'm laughing so much!


----------



## brownie20

Vlad said:


> Megs and I just scored a 2008 BMW 335i Coupe in Sparkling Graphite. We have yet to see it, it's parked at her parents place. Megs will get to drive it on Sunday, I'll have to wait another week before I get to take it for a spin. :censor:


 
great choice in color!  i almost went with sparkling graphite myself but i ended up getting titanium silver because it's supposedly lower maintenance (doesnt look as dirty as it really is).  for a second there i thought you guys had gone to germany for european delivery, but then you said the car was already in the states   enjoy the new ride!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Korilynn said:


> Audi A6 for meeee
> Hubby has a Chevy Silverado


 

Kudos on the Audi.


----------



## titania029

Borrowing a promo pic, 2005 Acura TL (my baby Hal, named by DH).  I don't do this often, but I like that I can corner on 60


----------



## sasa4

Korilynn said:


> I really want a Murano! Do you like yours????



i drive an 04 black murano, with most options, leather, bose, sunroof, nav. i wouldn't buy another one. the warranty runs out too quick - 3 year, 36k miles. for the amount that i have spent on the murano getting oil changes, reg maintenance etc, i could have gotten an x3 with 4 yr, 50k miles no charge maintenance - headache free. what i esp like best about bmw is, you drop off your car for oil change/maintenance and they give you a loaner so you won't be stranded without a car. too bad audi doesn't have that anymore but they charge a fee. i would still pay that $600 for that headache free service!

also, my murano has been making clicking noises when i drive a low speeds. the dealer said i need to clean my splines. WHAT are splines? LOL.  i've owned 3 cars before with higher mileage than my murano and have never had my car's splines cleaned. and it is going to cost $400 per wheel.


----------



## Charles

FYI...My Audi dealership doesn't charge for loaners.


----------



## ive_flipped

2005 VW Golf TDI great little car and a 2006 Nissan Murano fully loaded and has a great warranty...much better then what I read above. No problems with it at all and great to drive. Not bad on gas either. I would buy another one for sure.


----------



## baggingit

My 2007 H3 is a lot like this one. It gets 22 mpg, and I only drive about 2 miles to work. I love it!


----------



## Charles

22 mpg on the highway...downhill...driving with the wind!


----------



## Beach Bum

^rofl!


----------



## risingsun

This is my 2006 Honda S2000, courtesy of the website.  It's of no practical use at all, but is a blast to drive


----------



## sasa4

Charles said:


> FYI...My Audi dealership doesn't charge for loaners.



not for loaners, but they don't do the free oil changes/maintenance anymore, right? or is that only a regional thing that got taken away here? that so called audi care is $600, but if the dealer is hurting for a sale, i got them to throw that in. i still didn't buy, but i wish i did.


----------



## temo

2007 Chevy HHR in black. (great gas mileage!)






(Would sure look great with that black chanel  bag in the Dec tPF giveaway!)


----------



## Zophie

Charles said:


> FYI...My Audi dealership doesn't charge for loaners.


 

My dad told me the Mercedes dealer will RENT you a car if you need a loaner.  They have a car rental place they work with or something.  WTF?


----------



## Charles

No, from what I know, Audi doesn't do free services anymore, and they don't pro actively offer loaners, you have to schedule your service when they'll have a loaner available.
As far as Mercedes...my cousin always got a free loaner, but that could have changed.  A lot of that stuff is dealer specific.


----------



## Zophie

yeah, probably is dealer specific.  And my dad could totally have it wrong too. He's known for getting things wrong a lot.  

My Lexus dealer in Tampa was great about giving me a loaner.  Once when they didn't have one they rented a car for me.  The dealer here in New Orleans wouldn't tell me they would give me one.  I had to take the day off work to sit in the stupid car dealer getting my car serviced.


----------



## Korilynn

Sweetpea83 said:


> Kudos on the Audi.


 
Thanks!


----------



## SWlife

Ok, I know I had said earlier in this thread, that I will drive my mom van until it dies.
I got a Hyundai Santa Fe on Saturday, it's bright red & I think it looks like an adorable toy!


----------



## baglady2006

2007 land rover


----------



## Purses

I drive an Audi.  Its great to drive in high, thick winter snow.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Charles said:


> 22 mpg on the highway...downhill...driving with the wind!


----------



## Veelyn

I drive a 2006 Monte Carlo LT. I love it! I got it for dirt cheap. My daddy works for Chrysler and Popz retired from GM so my family would pretty much disown me if I ever bought "Jap Crap" haha !


----------



## missjeni

i drive a 2004 lexus is300.. i've had it for a couple years now kinda bored of it. i want the new bmw 335i coupe


----------



## BagsRmyLife

<----as my bag says, I drive a 2004 Caddie CTS!

I love my baby!!!


----------



## b00mbaka

I'm a BMW kinda gal!

Bus, Metro, or Walking


----------



## BacardiGirl

2007 Audi A4


----------



## Keane Fan

lexus es 300 i think.. my mom's car from a few years ago. i guess it's not too bad since im in h/s, no job .. i just scratched the bumper tho ouch.. idk how.


----------



## Vlad

Tomorrow she's getting her first wash!


----------



## pro_shopper

I got a GMC Envoy right now kind of regretting the choice though...I was just fed up and really needed a car since I totaled my mercedes...


----------



## robbins65

my "mom" car is an 2008 Infiniti QX56 and my "fun" all mine car is an 2007 BMW 650i I love that car!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

^^Awesome BMW, Vlad! 

Here's a pic of my baby.... VW 2007 EOS 2.0T....license plate: PASSION


----------



## B. Jara

Never mind...dh didn't want the pic online.


----------



## urologist

We have an Audi Q7 and a Toyota Corolla--they're like Felix and Oscar from The Odd Couple!


----------



## peace43

2008 Honda CR-V EX-L


----------



## sweetlove

Don't know if I've posted this before, but 






I'd really like a Prius some time, but it's no hurry and I don't really need a car right now anyways.


----------



## worrelsj

~KT~ said:


> 2005 Manual Mazda 3. I absolutely ADORE this car, it's kinda of funny but i'm really emotionally attached to it. I have experienced so many new things and gone on fun trips with my friends and boyfriend, shes always there for me.I have also found that owning a mazda is like being part of a big family, I have talked to so many random mazda owners about how much we love our cars lol.


I LOVE my Mazda 3!!! I have a 07 and it's the best car ever! I drove a 92 protege' before I bought my 3. I love Mazda's and most likely I always will!


----------



## Kare

I drive Lexus and will never look back!


----------



## Sadetwl

2005 BMW M3 (my baby), and 2003 Nissan 350z (daily driver).  And an 07 cbr600rr ( *bike* for when i wake up late and have to cut through traffic to get to class).


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

My daily driver is a 2008 BMW X5 but if the weather is nice i drive my 335i convertible or 2005 M3. (yeah i'm a BMW fan!) My BF got me a porsche cayman but i'm just not into it so it usually sits in the garage but i'll probably sell it. In germany, when i visit my BF, i drive his BMW M6...it is gorgeous and i might trade in the cayman and M3 for one!


----------



## ChanelBabe23

06 bmw 330i red. My husband got it for my birthday this past year. I love it!


----------



## FrancescaAveiro

hey chanelbabe23, that is a really gorgeous car! I couldn'tdecide between red or black for the convertible but got black. your posted made me wish i had chosen red now but oh well!


----------



## Juilletdix

Titanium Silver 330xi.  I've only had it for a month, but I love it.


----------



## anneonimiss

black Subaru Outback, L.L. Bean edition...I adore it and will drive it until it dies!


----------



## eponine03

2005 Grey Audi A4. Love it!

Eponine03


----------



## CCfor C

maryg1 said:


> I think mine is the cheapest of all cars described here: a 1995 Fiat Punto 1.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bf is now searching a new cheap car and he's eyeing the convertible model
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great car anyway, very spacious inside



My first car was a fiat!! You can hear them coming!!


----------



## BagAngel

BMW X3 but changing soon for an X5! can't wait!


----------



## dallas

I'm supposed to be driving our FPV GT, but it scares me to death... so I'll just wait patiently for my BMW. :s


----------



## priiin

So many other tPFers that drive BMWs! Yay!


----------



## missmustard

I'd posted here before, but updating...

I changed my Ford Focus ZX3 for a brand spankin' new Mazda3!!!! In black!!!


----------



## atlbaggirl

I am a BMW girl; I drive a 650 convertible.  Love it!


----------



## Speedy

dallas said:


> I'm supposed to be driving our FPV GT, but it scares me to death... so I'll just wait patiently for my BMW. :s


 
 Oh, bring it to me, I can assure you I know someone who'll drive it for you! (giggle) 

 We have a 1994 Ford T Bird. Bought it used but it's okay, my son was a teenager and learned to drive it. Also banged it up pretty badly a couple of times! HA! I'm glad it wasn't brand new, I'd have strangled him! 

DH is looking into a car that takes Biodiesel fuels. Our credit sucks, so it'll be another used car, but that's okay! Get us from point A to B! 

 Bro has a Ford Tarus, I think a 2005. For a "small" car, it's got loads of room. We can fit him, me, our other brother who's also disabled AND both wheelchairs in it! Bro is tall, over 6-3, and is stocky and he says it's perfect for him. 

 Everyone enjoy the road, share nicely and HANG UP! LOL! I love a nice lookin' car on the roads, even if I can't buy one! (I'd always worry someone would ding it anyway!)


----------



## dallas

^ Ha! Speeds, I would gladly bring it over, but I would have to come live with you 'cos my DH would never forgive me for getting rid of his precious baby.


----------



## crush

Ah! This question hits home. When we move from cali to ohio, i had a 05 corvette. So i had to sell it come winter and i got a porsche cayenne turbo. It start having some problems, so we sold it and now i have a VW Touareg. Same thing almost and not so high maintence. What makes me sad is, when i got it i really wanted a sports car again, but knew i had to have something for snow. About a 3 weeks after i got it, we found out we are moving to florida. AHHH! So i could have gotten a car anyways. This all happened within about a yr. lol So now, hubby is getting the car he wants after we get settled in down there. He is looking at porsche 911's. Guess its his turn anyways.


----------



## Speedy

dallas said:


> ^ Ha! Speeds, I would gladly bring it over, but I would have to come live with you 'cos my DH would never forgive me for getting rid of his precious baby.


 
LOL! Well, I do have a spare room, all we need to do is clean it out! I've got all my old jewelry makin's stored in there right now.  However, I think your DH would come looking for his car! 

 MIL has one of the newer PT's. I was shocked when I drove it last year, just how nicely it handled... a gal I know who had one of the first models said it was like driving an old pick-up truck.


----------



## Couturegrl

priiin said:


> So many other tPFers that drive BMWs! Yay!


 
They are the best!!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Couturegrl said:


> They are the best!!!


 
must agree with that too


----------



## JoeyJo21

Yay I just bought my first car today! It's a cute little Ford Ka, which isn't my dream car but I'm going to be a student again soon so I can't afford anything too fancy. I love it so much and can't wait to get my keys ^_^


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

atlbaggirl said:


> I am a BMW girl; I drive a 650 convertible. Love it!


 
Ahh! Love the 650! I have a 335i. Getting ready to trade it in the next couple weeks for the 750i. I love my coupe, but I need something with 4 doors... thought about the 550i but DH isn't going for it... he wants me in the 750i since it's bigger and "safer" according to him.


----------



## bagaholic85

i have an audi a4 1.8T and yes, i am such a car chick


----------



## azhangie

I have the 330...and ugh i have so many problems. It might be because my car was first year production. I really should have waited a yr for the 335's! Im thinking about selling my car for the new M3's coming out but again first yr production models piss me off. 
Does anyone else have issues with the idrive system?!?! Mine pooped out on me 3 times now. The dealer people know me by name.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

OOh Nice to see all the BMW girls!! I drive an X3.


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

azhangie said:


> I have the 330...and ugh i have so many problems. It might be because my car was first year production. I really should have waited a yr for the 335's! Im thinking about selling my car for the new M3's coming out but again first yr production models piss me off.
> Does anyone else have issues with the idrive system?!?! Mine pooped out on me 3 times now. The dealer people know me by name.


 
The only issue that I've ever had with iDrive is sometimes when I'm using the buttons on my steering wheel to switch radio stations, it doesn't catch it sometimes and I have to press it like 5 times before it finally turns the station. What happens with yours? It just completely goes out?


----------



## azhangie

Well my entire navigation unit went out...it kept doing it so i took it in; they said it had something to do with the idrive in my car. They fixed it...broke again 2 months later. My screen will just go out and never come back on, it'll keep making that whirling noise like it's trying to come back on but it wont. So i took it back...they reset my system again. Last time it went out AGAIN two months ago. My knob was limp..usually u know how it'll click when u turn it, well mine just kept going and was completely limp. When i pressed the knob nothing happened...basically my knob was useless. I took it back and they kept my car for like a week trying to figure out what was wrong with it. Till this day i have no idea wat happened, but its fixed as of now. I'm just waiting for something new to happen. 

As for the radio changing...that is annoying. That happens all the time, and everything lags when i start my car. Ok..i sound like i hate my car but i really dont. I love BMW's its just that i got a runt.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ yikes!!  the idrive sounds soo bad on your car but I'm glad nothing has happened (again) yet.  Hopefully it stays that way!

btw what year is your 330?  i'm not sure when they first came out but i havent had any problems with mine's yet aside from the sides squeaking (knocks on wood).

hopefully you got a nice loaner everytime you had to bring in your 330 but i would be irked too if I was in your position!


----------



## priiin

I'm curious to see just how many members drive BMWs. We need a club! Haha I sound like a dork..but I really do love my car.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ me too *priin*!!  well i echo everythin:, how many members drive BMW, that we need a club, and that i love my car.  !!


----------



## priiin

so..who wants to start the club.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

priiin said:


> so..who wants to start the club.


 
ohhh can we have a poll too


----------



## priiin

^


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

I second the club idea! Who's gonna do this??


----------



## Zophie

priiin said:


> I'm curious to see just how many members drive BMWs. We need a club! Haha I sound like a dork..but I really do love my car.


 

no kidding!  Seems like at least 50% of the people on tpf drive BMWs.  I wonder how many options you can put in a poll?  Would be interesting to see how many really do have BMWs as compared to others.


----------



## Twisted

2008 Altima Coupe 3.5SE


----------



## azhangie

I'm IN for the BMW club!!!

-My car is 2006 i believe. I got my car Jan of 06. So that makes my car 06, is that the first year production of the new 330's? And half the time i take my car in i get a nice loaner..but sometimes it smells like curry and b.o. Hahhaa... I wish my car would go faster acutally. Hahaha.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

Zophie said:


> no kidding! Seems like at least 50% of the people on tpf drive BMWs. I wonder how many options you can put in a poll? Would be interesting to see how many really do have BMWs as compared to others.


 
i'll start the club!

what should the poll options be?  by age group?  series?  location?  ahh how exciting!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

azhangie said:


> I'm IN for the BMW club!!!
> 
> -My car is 2006 i believe. I got my car Jan of 06. So that makes my car 06, is that the first year production of the new 330's? And half the time i take my car in i get a nice loaner..but sometimes it smells like curry and b.o. Hahhaa... I wish my car would go faster acutally. Hahaha.


 
woahh your car is '06 and already had problems?  I'm shocked!  I've read soo much about BMW problems and I'm surprised I havent encountered any yet   I have no clue how the 330s are subdivided but I have an '03 330 and while I love it to death, I think it may be time for an upgrade


----------



## azhangie

Two of my friend's also have the '06 330's...one of them has already sold his car for a lexus, he said he had a bunch of issues but the most annoying was the wheel lock. He said almost half the time he started his car his wheel would lock preventing him from starting his car for about 5 mins. Other friend hates the idrive...he thinks its inconvienient. 

I really love my car, dont get me wrong here. But i just wish it didnt have so many problems...i hate going to the dealer like every 3 months. I feel so stupid everytime i show up..its like "hey guys! i'm here again!!"


----------



## azhangie

MELLO- you should upgrade to the new M3's! Its coming out around summer time. It looks awesome!! But gas could become an issue, v8. 

-m6?!? I would love to have one. sooo badly


----------



## mello_yello_jen

azhangie said:


> Two of my friend's also have the '06 330's...one of them has already sold his car for a lexus, he said he had a bunch of issues but the most annoying was the *wheel lock*. He said almost half the time he started his car his wheel would lock preventing him from starting his car for about 5 mins. Other friend hates the idrive...he thinks its inconvienient.
> 
> I really love my car, dont get me wrong here. But i just wish it didnt have so many problems...i hate going to the dealer like every 3 months. I feel so stupid everytime i show up..its like "hey guys! i'm here again!!"


 

oh no!!  that sounds so irritating, especially if he was in a rush.  but yumm, a lexus, which model did he get?

aww man, here's to hoping no more problems in the future for you!!    hopefully they fixed it this time!

yummm a m3!!  i just loveeeee the look of the new m3, the coupe is   the only problem is i dont know how to drive manual   i guess i'll just have to be a passenger and find a hottie with a m3  (kiddin')


----------



## azhangie

LOL! I dont know how to drive manual either...i stall and its embrassing. But i'd still ike to have one around!

My friend got the is350...i guess its not a total downgrade. He wanted something more reliable i guess.


----------



## mello_yello_jen

hahaha, at least you can stall, i dont even think i know how to start the car.  an ex tried to teach me before on his hatchback and i think i did ok but then i forgot everything and when he got his evo, he wouldnt let me "drive" anymore.  oh well, he's an ex for a reason!!

ahh the is350, sooo cute!!  he made a good choice but between me and you, i think bmw's are much more fun to drive, haha!


----------



## itsnicole

priiin said:


> I'm curious to see just how many members drive BMWs. We need a club! Haha I sound like a dork..but I really do love my car.



I want to be in the club too! I have a black/black 2007 328i... I got her in September... she is my baby!


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Yes, the M3's are niceeeee. Have you seen the new x8 coming out? Should be interesting to see what it looks like IRL. They actually had an Alpina at the dealership I got my car from. AHHHHH... I was in love!!!

Mello when you start the club let us know in this thread... sometimes I don't see new threads at first... especially if they get pushed down quick.


----------



## Zophie

mello_yello_jen said:


> i'll start the club!
> 
> what should the poll options be? by age group? series? location? ahh how exciting!


 

well, since it seems like so many people drive BMWs, just curious what percentage of tpf has bmw as opposed to others . Maybe the poll could be choose between what seems the most common models that people on here have and then a couple catch all's like "other German," "other Japanese," "other American," etc.  Really depends on how many options the poll would let you have.


----------



## LouisLady

ready to trade in my jaguar for an audi sometime this year!!!


----------



## Viviana325

wow, lots of BMW...I love them too, I used to have one and now my sis drives it...I love my 07 mercedes benzs CLS 63 with the amg package, cause i love to drive faster than I should..


----------



## sweetneet

None, really. I get a ride from DH to work, since we work in the same area. WHen he is out of town I drive it. It's a 2007 Toyota Camry in champagne color. AKA the "Joe Blow" of cars, lol (everyone and their dog has one!)


----------



## robbins65

Can I join the bmw club?  I have 2007 650i in Alpine white.  I  love mine!!!!


----------



## Couturegrl

mello_yello_jen said:


> i'll start the club!
> 
> what should the poll options be?  by age group?  series?  location?  ahh how exciting!



I'll join!!!


----------



## lolaluvsu

azhangie said:


> I have the 330...and ugh i have so many problems. It might be because my car was first year production. I really should have waited a yr for the 335's! Im thinking about selling my car for the new M3's coming out but again first yr production models piss me off.
> Does anyone else have issues with the idrive system?!?! Mine pooped out on me 3 times now. The dealer people know me by name.


 


azhangie, may i ask how long have you had your car? living in calif, i know you must know about the lemon laws. i ask because if you have had the same problem for at least three times, the car can be declared a lemon and they must give you a new one. if it is worth it, get a lawyer.


----------



## meluvs2shop

X5


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

robbins65 said:


> Can I join the bmw club? I have 2007 650i in Alpine white. I  love mine!!!!


 
Wow, I never see the 6 series in white! It's always black or grey around here... must look beautiful!!!


----------



## tarabag

lexus GS460
i love it!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

lolaluvsu said:


> azhangie, may i ask how long have you had your car? living in calif, i know you must know about the lemon laws. i ask because if you have had the same problem for at least three times, the car can be declared a lemon and they must give you a new one. if it is worth it, get a lawyer.


 
 a lemon!!!!  *azhangie*, i'll help you!!  but then i dont think they make the 330 anymore (bummer, i really love it ) so maybe they'll let you choose something else?!!!

and i'll start the club soon!!  probably after tuesday when i take my midterms!


----------



## robbins65

ILuvMyHusband said:


> Wow, I never see the 6 series in white! It's always black or grey around here... must look beautiful!!!


 

Thats why I got the white!  Everyone around here has black!  It's white with dark tinted windows!  I think it looks good


----------



## azhangie

My mom's been telling me that i got a lemon car ever since i got my car. I actually looked up the lemon law in california and it only works if the problem is with the engine or something that effects the value of the car...and it has to be within the first year i believe. I've had mine for two...its a bit late. Its okay...i get frustrated but im looking forward to trading in my car sometime soon!  I wish i could just get a new car for FREE!!! I'll die of happiness. 

-i love the 6 series...omg complete hotness. Guys probably oogle over that car when you take it out!!


----------



## priiin

I love the 6 series too! I have a 5 series and I'm not going to complain that I don't have a 6 series. I'm lucky to even have a NEW car, not to mention a BMW. My parents totally don't have to spoil me. They aren't obligated to, but they do.


----------



## robbins65

"i love the 6 series...omg complete hotness. Guys probably oogle over that car when you take it out!!"

    I didn't realize how much men LOVE this car, random people say things about it, most men freak out, and a man on the elevator asked to go for a ride in it!


----------



## azhangie

Hahhaa..now that's a bit creepy! Going for a ride in ur car?! Ew no..unless he was really *really* cute.


----------



## meluv2shop12

i briefly read through some of my fellow tpfers cars and all i saw was a sea of BMWs... i've had my trusty nissan sentra for 6.5 years now!!! it was my gift to myself for getting a job right after college.. i think it's almost time for an upgrade - but i'm still keeping my baby


----------



## meluvs2shop

^ your name just freaked me out!! i was like, i didn't type that! LOL


----------



## Kare

azhangie said:


> Two of my friend's also have the '06 330's...one of them has already sold his car for a lexus, he said he had a bunch of issues but the most annoying was the wheel lock. He said almost half the time he started his car his wheel would lock preventing him from starting his car for about 5 mins. Other friend hates the idrive...he thinks its inconvienient.
> 
> I really love my car, dont get me wrong here. But i just wish it didnt have so many problems...i hate going to the dealer like every 3 months. I feel so stupid everytime i show up..its like "hey guys! i'm here again!!"


I have 2 friends who drove BMW and had problems.Always in the shop and huge expenses. They switched to Lexus and say they will never look back. I have a Lexus RX and love it.


----------



## priiin

meluv2shop12 said:


> i briefly read through some of my fellow tpfers cars and all i saw was a sea of BMWs... i've had my trusty nissan sentra for 6.5 years now!!! it was my gift to myself for getting a job right after college.. i think it's almost time for an upgrade - but i'm still keeping my baby



Yup..lots of BMWs. We still need our BMW club...


----------



## .pursefiend.

I'm joining the club. I have an '07 328!!! I'm thinking about trading and getting a coupe in the summer. haven't decided yet!


----------



## .pursefiend.

itsnicole said:


> I want to be in the club too! I have a black/black 2007 328i... I got her in September... she is my baby!



mine is black on that terra brown or something like that. looks like the color of a basketball. my boyfriend said it makes him wanna play basketball hahaha


----------



## Pamajama

Here's mine...


----------



## RealDealGirl

I'm not into cars that much, I'm really happy with my 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee. I've always owned the Grand Cherokee model, it was my first car when I was 17 and now I'm on my 3rd. I don't think I'd want to drive anything else.


----------



## Southern-Belle

An 06 Range Rover HSE in [FONT=arial, helvetica]blue.  Her name is Bianca and I love her to death.


 [/FONT]


----------



## chanelspell

priiin said:


> I'm curious to see just how many members drive BMWs. We need a club! Haha I sound like a dork..but I really do love my car.


 
haha not at all !I can't get my b**t off our new 2007 X5 lol!
I've got a mercedes C series of 2002 l0l and thinking of selling it to get the new C or the BMW 5


----------



## MzSHERRY

2003 intensa blue lexus is300

I've always had a thing for true blue cars


----------



## JennMSU

i see a lot of mercedes and bmw replies! i'm so different!  jkjk! i live in a GM town (a GM state, rather) and my dad works for GM so i keep it all in the family. 

i drive a black '06 pontiac g6 gt coupe and i love her! right now she looks like a big salt ball thanks to the winter weather, groan. no amount of car washings can keep her shiny and clean right now.


----------



## priiin

chanelspell said:


> haha not at all !I can't get my b**t off our new 2007 X5 lol!
> I've got a mercedes C series of 2002 l0l and thinking of selling it to get the new C or the BMW 5



Hehe that's good..though I sounded like a dork. :shame: I have a 5 series and it's great! I think it's the perfect size. 3 series seemed a little bit small for me and 7 series is way too big.


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

OMG yes we do need a BMW club  someone should start it! 

one more semester until i can bring my beautiful baby to college!!! stupid parking restrictions.....separating me from my one true love.


----------



## jenhn

I had a black 2001 BMW 330 but recently got a Benz SLK 350.  Great car, but small...I'm jealous of Southern Belle's Range.


----------



## luxury girl

lexus rx 330. i think my next one will be a gs.


----------



## Queen Mahra

I drive one of my dad's Mercedes Benz G55 AMG.

I'm thinking of doing something wicked to it if he lets me!!!


----------



## WingNut

Yay for the BMWs!

Mine: 97 BMW M3 (modified for track, but still street legal)
        98 Ferrari 355 Challenge #27 (track/race only)
        04 GMC Yukon XL, dark green, quadrasteer (for towing and crappy winter driving
        And anything else I can get my hands on for racing. Usually Miatas for longer endurance races


----------



## pink1

Landrover.  Aka the Tank and current drainer of our checking account.  Boy does that thing guzzle gas!

Beamer was my first car!  Ha ha can I still be in the club?!


----------



## Zophie

RealDealGirl said:


> I'm not into cars that much, I'm really happy with my 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee. I've always owned the Grand Cherokee model, it was my first car when I was 17 and now I'm on my 3rd. I don't think I'd want to drive anything else.


 

My brother has a '99 Cherokee and it seems to hold up pretty well.


----------



## samjane

2008 Honda Fit


loooooooove it


----------



## lunatwinkle

1995 Honda Accord. I love it, it's so dependable!

But my next car will most definitely be a Lexus IS250 in white with black tinted windows. 

Ultimate dream car: BMW M5.


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

I got my new baby yesterday... black on black '08 BMW 750i. Yes, I had to give up my 335i with the red leather interior... but oh how it is worth it!!! We had been talking and talking about how we needed to make the trade before the baby came but I honestly didn't know when it was going to happen and I wasn't thinking this soon. I slept in on Friday morning and DH woke up and got busy. He called the dealership and had everything worked out over the phone... I couldn't believe it. He didn't tell me what was going on... just told me we had to run important errands. Next thing I know we arrive at the dealership and they tell me to pick out my car and go to the finance office to seal the deal.I'm over the moon over here! I can't even believe it's mine! The whole thing is surreal to me and has yet to sink in. They even put a big red bow on her!! Happy Valentine's Day to me!!!!!! I must post pics!


----------



## tanukiki

lunatwinkle said:


> 1995 Honda Accord. I love it, it's so dependable!
> 
> * But my next car will most definitely be a Lexus IS250* in white with black tinted windows.
> 
> Ultimate dream car: BMW M5.



That's on my wishlist for next car (just in a diff color)!


----------



## Lovepocketbooks

Driving a 1996 Toyota Camry 77,000 miles on it.


----------



## arm9047

2003 Honda Civic named Girshwin   I love him to pieces and always say hi to him when I get in the car lol...I'm not crazy...Graduation/18th bday present from my parents.  He got me across the country and back   My mom and dad both drive hondas also...My dad has a red 2 door 02 accord (Girshwin is a brighter red with 2 doors also) and they are cousins.  haha.


----------



## Kare

Wow, congrats to you! What a fantastic gift and husband!!


----------



## RRSC

A gas guzzling 06 Range Rover sport supercharged..fully modified and a 03 BMW 330ci


----------



## mello_yello_jen

RRSC said:


> A gas guzzling 06 Range Rover sport supercharged..fully modified and a *03 BMW 330ci*


 
ohh what color?


----------



## RRSC

mello_yello_jen said:


> ohh what color?


 
Both are black on black...my favorite color for cars


----------



## ILuvMyHusband

Sorry about the links, all this time and I can't figure out how to post pictures directly into my message. But anyway...

Said I would post pics... here it is!

From old... my beloved 335i... she will be missed...
http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303587777.jpg
http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303587788.jpg
http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303587783.jpg

To new... my beautiful replacement 750i
http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303586712.jpg
http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303586708.jpg


----------



## I-shop

2005 Mercedes C240 Sport.. and it's RED!


----------



## ambrosia

2008 Acura RDX with Technology Package...black on black.  The first car I bought for myself .  I also decided to keep my 1996 Mustang GT Convertible which my parents bought me in 2003...it was a great deal, had like 50k miles on it and was garage kept.  I can't wait for the weather to warm up so I can take it out!!!


----------



## Delta2.2

06 cobalt coupe 5 speed with many modifications.  check link out

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-...op-purse-lover-new-member-welcome-254845.html


----------



## urologist

Southern-Belle said:


> An 06 Range Rover HSE in [FONT=arial, helvetica]blue. Her name is Bianca and I love her to death.[/FONT]


 
Oh, I love that you named your car!  We have a 2000 Toyota Corolla (named Stanley) and a 2007 Audi Q7 (named Brutus).  And a Yamaha R6 motorcycle named Sheila.


----------



## bindi0930

ILuvMyHusband said:


> Sorry about the links, all this time and I can't figure out how to post pictures directly into my message. But anyway...
> 
> Said I would post pics... here it is!
> 
> From old... my beloved 335i... she will be missed...
> http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303587777.jpg
> http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303587788.jpg
> http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303587783.jpg
> 
> To new... my beautiful replacement 750i
> http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303586712.jpg
> http://pic50.picturetrail.com/VOL424/10623378/18962962/303586708.jpg



Nicce cars... I am big lover of BMWs.. The 335 looks hot with the red seats on ths inside.


----------



## Tutu

My mom's 2004 Toyota Corolla. Corolla is the only kind of car I've yet to drive; my driving school had almost the exact same one!


----------



## katlun

I drive a Minivan! A Toyota Sienna minivan that is dirty inside and out and on a good day it doesn't have any leftover food in it!  It also has a dent in the door from my dd how rode her bike into it.  She also took a rock and craved her name on one of the door.  Please don't ask me why because I stopped asking my children that question because I really never get an answer that satisfies my.

Now ask me what I drove before my 3 children!


----------



## Carmen82

I currently drive my bf's car a 2001 (?) white Acura TL


----------



## jaded

2005 Acura EL (I think 2005)


----------



## speyta

'04 Nissan 350z. I'm in need of a new car but can't seem to give up my little Nissan; definitely a great car!


----------



## missaudrie

white '07 nissan sentra s


----------



## JSH812

company car (which I spend WAY too much time in ) is a 2007 Ford Fusion

my car which I *LOVE* and will drive into the ground is 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited

but I like to steal DH's Range when he's not looking


----------



## bisousx

in Nov I sold my baby, white 2001 Mercedes CLK430 w/ AMG package.

Now I drive a  white C Class. *sniff*


----------



## Sweetea

I am driving 2007 Bmw 550i with sport package. I just this baby less than a month ago. I call her baby too lol.


----------



## azia

nothing. lol. i live in the city and walk everywhere.

but sometimes i really wouldn't mind a car with badass snow tires, though! this weather is insane!


----------



## SassySocialite

A Black, '06 Mercedes C240 and I like to steal my husband's red, '04 BMW 330xi when I need a little kick!


----------



## elizat

I have to update my entry, yay!

I said goodbye to my 11 year old Nissan Altima- we had a good run together- and I bought a 2008 Hyundai Santa Fe. I really like it so far!


----------



## missvnguyen

I drive an '07 Nissan Xterra. I got it last year for my graduation, and I love it!


----------



## agart245

i dont have a car, but i want one SOOOOO bad!!!


----------



## TOKIDOKI_DAVID

05 g35 coupe ivory pearl! 







old picture too i think


----------



## lunatwinkle

1995 Honda Accord. It's an old car, but I love it! It's so dependable!


----------



## LV&Lexus07

2006 Lexus IS250.


----------



## ItalianFashion

toyota highlander 2004 .  Can fit all of my shopping bags in it.  Well except once last year when my cousin and I got a little carried away at the day after Thanksgiving sales. Bags in our laps and from floor up to the ceiling.


----------



## bebedawl

Ford KA.


----------



## jbennett562

my 2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## anitalilac

2007 Toyota Sienna


----------



## P-B

2008 BMW 535xi, Moncaco Blue, cream biege interior, fully loaded, 4WD


----------



## nvchampagne

VW Golf 2.0 TDi 4 motion in Graphite Blue - I love it!


----------



## AliWantsNss

2008 Chevy Malibu


----------



## windycityaj

Right now it's a 2006 Jeep Liberty...but w/ the price of gas I am seriously considering a trade for Toyota Prius.


----------



## MrsShoeGal

I have hybrid lexus, I really want an electric car!!!!


----------



## bag happy

2007 white Porsche Carrera


----------



## Bitten

Holden Astra Convertible, blue, leather interior


----------



## Charlie

2006 Lexus IS 250 








_(not my picture)_


----------



## monarch

2005 loaded Trailblazer...DH and I share it since we both lost our jobs at the beginning of this year (he had a company car).  

I have to state my car history here though, because it's funny!  

Age 17:  my parents finally let me get my DL after making me wait one year because they thought it would be "safer."  Dad brought me home his banker's wife's 1979 white Caddy (this was in '95), it was in pristine condition, gorgeous car, superlow miles and of course I wanted nothing to do with it since all my friends were driving new Sunfires or Sunbirds or whatever.  (yeah, no BMW's at my school, ha ha.)  

Age 21:  dad bought me a brand new Corolla, loaded, as my 21st b-day pressie.  I loved that car to pieces, he picked out the color (it had to be red for some reason, I remember him saying that the color I wanted, which was a champagne-ish tan, looked like an "old people's color.")  I totaled it two years later.

Age 23:  After totalling the first Corolla, I was still on my parents' insurance (TG), and they were able to get me a new Corolla out of the insurance deal.  This time in a sandy beige/champagne color, but way less loaded, middle of the road.  I drove that thing until three years ago!  I think I drove it for 7 (model) years but only put 40k miles on it, ended up selling it outright for $5k! 

Age 28/29:  DH and I bought a gorgeous SUV, this is  a few years ago when he was still working for a co. who provided him his own car plus a credit card for gas...we are certainly missing that gas card now that he was laid off and gas costs $3.69 a gallon here.  Gah, what were we thinking?  I know...we were thinking about having kids when we bought it...can't afford those now...jebus, we're starting to go stark raving mad!  

Thanks for listening!  I would go back to a Corolla in a heartbeat now!


----------



## Cheryl

08 LOADED BMW X5 White with blk int.
I just got it 2 weeks ago


----------



## maryamrose

2000 Honda Accord EX - love the V6 engine.

I'm all about solid, dependable cars.  I don't drive it much these days because I generally take the metro to work.


----------



## galligator

I love my 06 XB. It's been solid thru more snow storms than many 4wd's.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I now drive a Black Mini Cooper (with Black Windows) - my hubby bought it for me for Easter!!!!!


----------



## Zophie

I don't think I've posted in this thread since I got my new car, a  Porsche Boxster.


----------



## Bitten

^^^^ see, now that's hot! I feel all naughty now...:shame:


----------



## Schmodi

2003 Audi A4.  It's a lemon and I'll be pushing it off a cliff soon and getting a CLK.

Seriously 03-04 A4s should have been recalled and they weren't.  It's a piece...


----------



## Zophie

Bitten said:


> ^^^^ see, now that's hot! I feel all naughty now...:shame:


 

Hehehe.  Sometimes I get that tingly feeling in my butt when I drive it, sort of like when you ride a ferris wheel.


----------



## Charles

Schmodi said:


> 2003 Audi A4.  It's a lemon and I'll be pushing it off a cliff soon and getting a CLK.
> 
> Seriously 03-04 A4s should have been recalled and they weren't.  It's a piece...



I have an 03 and haven't had any issues.  What kind of things have you had go wrong?


----------



## aa12

Zophie, that is a gorgeous car!


----------



## Zophie

aa12 said:


> Zophie, that is a gorgeous car!


 

Thanks!


----------



## dianafrances

i love cars as well. i drive a fully loaded 2005 purple haze and white mini cooper. its like driving a go-kart everyday .
-diana


----------



## gypsumrose

Nothing flashy like some of you ladies (sigh), but I love my 96 Corolla to pieces.


----------



## jmcadon

Zophie said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread since I got my new car, a Porsche Boxster.


 
Very cool...here is my viper...let's go cruise!


----------



## P-B

Zophie said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread since I got my new car, a Porsche Boxster.


 
  OMG, that's like the hottest car ever!  Enjoy, Zophie!


----------



## P-B

jmcadon, does your purse and car match??!!  That's hot!  (I hate that Paris forever ruined that phrase).


----------



## Zophie

P-B said:


> jmcadon, does your purse and car match??!! That's hot! (I hate that Paris forever ruined that phrase).


 

Oh, they do match!  That is hot!  

I had a matching purse on the day I took pics of my car, but it wasn't as hard to match.  When I posted pics of it on a Boxster forum, which is 99% guys, one of them commented on my matching purse.


----------



## P-B

^^ That's so cute.  Men surprise you sometimes, right?


----------



## Zophie

P-B said:


> ^^ That's so cute. Men surprise you sometimes, right?


 

I know.  I never thought they'd notice my purse.


----------



## Varied_obsessions

My ride is the one that you don't have to worry about having a designated driver... it's the MTA!! lol Dh and I are thinking about getting one, but it will definitely be a hybrid of some sort.


----------



## couture2387

07 Infiniti G35 coupe in black with sunroof


----------



## Schmodi

Charles said:


> I have an 03 and haven't had any issues.  What kind of things have you had go wrong?



Electrical stuff, sunroof, windows sticking, coils, transmission, fuel injection, console telling me lights are out when they're not 

I hit 50K miles and at 50,280miles this all started to happen.  All of the above happened within 8 months post the 50K mark.  It was like a time bomb.  The guy even told me they should have been recalled, but Audi didn't.  The only recalled the fuel injector.


----------



## Zophie

Schmodi said:


> Electrical stuff, sunroof, windows sticking, coils, transmission, fuel injection, console telling me lights are out when they're not
> 
> I hit 50K miles and at 50,280miles this all started to happen. All of the above happened within 8 months post the 50K mark. It was like a time bomb. The guy even told me they should have been recalled, but Audi didn't. The only recalled the fuel injector.


 

That sucks.  I had an Audi way back when (a 1992 100S) and it seems like right after the 6-year extended warranty ran out everything started to go wrong with it.  I loved it up until then though.


----------



## DuRoBags

I drive a 2006 Toyota Rav4- my dream car since I was 16!!


----------



## Schmodi

Zophie said:


> That sucks.  I had an Audi way back when (a 1992 100S) and it seems like right after the 6-year extended warranty ran out everything started to go wrong with it.  I loved it up until then though.



Yep seems to be that way, I detest my car and will never purchase an Audi again.  It's pretty bad when the sales guy tell the company they should recall for X, Y and Z and it's ignored  My boyfriend's BMW is from 2000 and still runs great while I know some people that have had nothing but problems with newer ones, especially electrical issues so it's hard to predict at the purchase.

Luckily though I'm still under my extended warranty or my expenses would be in the thousands in the last year.


----------



## Neptune

I just moved to Southern California, and with my big move I got myself a new car!

Here's my 08' Lexus IS250


----------



## KittyKat65

07 VW Jetta


----------



## katrines

1996 Mitsubishi Galant! My dad bought it for _cheap _just so he didn't have to drive me to and from college when I wanted to go home for the weekend.  It was basically meant to just make it through college (we bought it with 120K miles on it!), and I'll be damned if it's not still running! I'm in law school now, and I just drove it from western PA to Boston -- no problems! Great gas mileage too!


----------



## Kare

Neptune,
Congrats and I know you will love your Lexus! I hope a Lexus SUV, but have had the IS as a loaner and found it a blast to drive! 
Enjoy!!


----------



## Dawn

I drive a Hyundai Santa Fe. I love it. Smaller car payment for me=more money for bags.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

well, i did have a 2004 Mercedes C280 that i loved, but then i totalled it on the day of my high school graduation, so my parents got me a 2005 Pontiac G6....downgrade, but its okay, just means i dont care as much if i crash this one. jk....i've crashed this one 3 times and i crashed my moms car once......yeah, im a horrible driver


----------



## helium

I just drive a little Suzuki Swift... used to drive an Echo.

Ho hum...


----------



## moogle

1998 Chevrolet Metro.  Just try to beat the mpg with another car - even some of the hybrids aren't as good.
It's not fancy, but I love the size and the mileage.


----------



## bisousx

2008 SLK280. I'm still in the new car phase.. I've been finding all kinds of excuses to take it for a drive lol


the pics are of the car I almost bought.. but went for black on black instead!


----------



## VuittonsLover

2008 Civic Si


----------



## sari_luna

I don't have a car, but I borrow my mom's old Mercedes, which is a 2001 Mercedes E320. I love her so much, she's very comfortable to drive and runs very smoothly. My only gripe about the old Mercedes is that the CD changer is in the trunk and it's a bit of a hassle for me to change it in the back every time. But other than that, I love this car.


----------



## Martina_Italy

I have a 2006 grey Toyota Yaris!  my car sooooooo much!!!!


----------



## bagluv5000

Honda Civic Hybrid


----------



## Lululapell

2008 blue H3 Hummer, which I love!!!!


----------



## straw227

A white 2008 4matic mercedes c300.. its my baby!!


----------



## lovesya

a kia p.o.s,... but I'm gettin an 05 honda civic (my dream car as of right not) in a couple of weeks so it's all good!


----------



## abitzberger

I have a 2008 Ford Escape 4 wheel drive I love it so much!


----------



## Taralindsey

I have an ever so SEXY 2007 Honda Odyssey Minivan!

Stock image:


----------



## helene80

Have a Landrover that's been at the mechanics for WAY too long lol! 
So in the meantime I have been consigned to public transport - I can be woken up at 3am and faultlessly quote any timetable - bus, train, ferry... hit me with it. Praying... praying for the mechanic to please please please get a move on...


----------



## helium

Martina_Italy said:


> I have a 2006 grey Toyota Yaris!  my car sooooooo much!!!!



Yay, someone drives a small car like me! I was feeling all 'blargh' reading this thread with the Mercedes!


----------



## bridurkin

2006 Honda Civic.  I want a jeep, but I am too cheap to pay for the gas that it would need!


----------



## ChristyR143

A 2004 Ford Expedition (black) that I love because of the safety features but DESPISE because of the gas guzzling.  I want to get out of it as soon as I can afford to.


----------



## ColdSteel

1995 Honda Accord. I love it. My grandparents gave it to me. Given the fact that it's now summer (no more commuting from the east bay to marin for school!) and gas prices suck I can take public transport. My other vehicle of choice is a BART train.


----------



## mrodriquez2006

i drive my old family car...a 95 pontiac grand am...only has 65K which is why I can put up with it.  Plus, I don't want to buy another car b/c my first purchase when I graduate from law school in a couple years will be a Mercedes!!!


----------



## savhgirly

2004 Pontiac Grand Am, I bought it new and it was my first big purchase on my own


----------



## candypants1100

a black 2004 honda accord exl coupe.


----------



## heffalump

2002 Chevy Cavalier...it's all banged up but oh so reliable and has great gas mileage!!


----------



## angelstacie04

I have a burgundy Cadillac Escalade & a white Envoy Denali


----------



## shesnochill

Here's me and my "ride" 








My beautiful all white 2009 SCION XB, fridge, tofu, etc, CAR but I  him :shame:
​


----------



## frostedcouture

Aww Anna; I love your tofu


----------



## declaredbeauty

98 Neon. So doesn't match my bag collection.. but I'm happy not to make any car payments and I paid for it myself. But I do want a new car.. but only when this can hold on no longer and when my insurance LOWERS.


----------



## pegasuscom

1992 325i BMW -- IT - WILL - NOT - DIE  

I keep thinking that it will eventually break something that is not worth fixing, but it never does.  I feel guilty buying a new car when there is really no need.

Love looking at all the new rides on this thread tho -- congrats ladies!


----------



## Compass Rose

2004 Red Mustang Convertible with white leather seats that I have to clean every day because the top is down 80 percent of the time.  I love it, but I would never get white leather ever again.


----------



## Odette

2008 Honda Civic Hybrid sedan in white


----------



## thatgurl

I have 2 cars.  One is a 2006 Chevrolet Tahoe LT & the other is a 2006 Mazda 3 Wagon Touring Edition.  One for gas MPG & the other for a nice family ride.  :shame:

However, this is the I wish for (or possibly any other LE Mustang)


----------



## socalgem

2007 Lincoln Mark LT
2008 Lincoln Navigator

Both are black. I am hoping to get another BMW this year, missing my old one.


----------



## Vlad

Zophie said:


> I don't think I've posted in this thread since I got my new car, a  Porsche Boxster.




Love the 911 Turbo wheels on the Boxster!


----------



## LadyLinda

1999 Toyota Corolla.  Cute, low miles and it sips gas.  I plan to keep it ten more years.


----------



## Belle49

Range Rover


----------



## socalgem

My daughter wants a Range Rover in black. 



Belle49 said:


> Range Rover


----------



## Vinyl

A 2007 Toyota Highlander LE in silver.  I swear everyone else here has a silver Highlander though, lol.



socalgem said:


> My daughter wants a Range Rover in black.



I want a RR too, but it's way out of price range + is probably a gas guzzler.


----------



## Belle49

Oh it's a gas guzzler but if you can afford it then you can afford the gas as well.


----------



## HuntJumpSC

I used to drive a '96 metallic blue Ford Powerstroke dually.  Loud, obnoxious, and would pull a house off its foundation...I love that truck!  Then I downsized to my current truck, an '01 green Expedition XLT.  She has 116,000 miles & she's paid for.  I also drive what we call the Yo-yo.  It's a Toyota T-100 4X4...it's our hunting truck and lots of fun to drive!


----------



## helium

pegasuscom said:


> 1992 325i BMW -- IT - WILL - NOT - DIE
> 
> I keep thinking that it will eventually break something that is not worth fixing, but it never does.  *I feel guilty buying a new car when there is really no need.*
> 
> Love looking at all the new rides on this thread tho -- congrats ladies!



I definitely hear you! My old second hand Toyota Echo wouldn't ever die until my friend borrowed it and drove it into a pole. Then I didn't want to buy a new car anymore... missed the Echo.


----------



## socalgem

Exactly, both our Lincolns are gas guzzlers. 



Belle49 said:


> Oh it's a gas guzzler but if you can afford it then you can afford the gas as well.


----------



## fashion1sta

Belle49 said:


> Range Rover


 
That's my dream car!

Well, i can't complain~ i drive an Acura TL (everthing's BLACK-windows/interior/the car itself)- it gets really hot during the summer but i still love it!


----------



## sweetxoxo76

I have a 2001 black toyota solara, well the roof is more matte black from all the sun damage and the fact that my husband buffed the clear coat right off with an industrial buffer... sigh. I'm waiting for a car to come out that meets all my MPG and luxury needs.


----------



## Charlie

lvuittonaddict said:


> well, i did have a 2004 Mercedes C280 that i loved, but then i totalled it on the day of my high school graduation, so my parents got me a 2005 Pontiac G6....downgrade, but its okay, just means i dont care as much if i crash this one. jk....i've crashed this one 3 times and i crashed my moms car once......yeah, im a horrible driver



 Lets hope you get better with age, for humanity's sake.


----------



## helium

CRYLATER3 said:


> Lets hope you get better with age, for humanity's sake.



What does totalled mean?


----------



## SimplyMe

helium said:


> What does totalled mean?



A car is considered totaled when its damages to the car costs more to repair then the car itself.  Lets for say the car is worth about $10,000 and the repair costs are $15,000. Under these circumstances, insurance companies would declare the car totaled.

And post the declaration that a car is totaled, one can still fix and repair it.  However, the car will forever hold a "salvage title".  This is why some cars are cheap but are very new with very low mileages.  The salvage title indicates that the car was probably in a serious accident and this increases the probability of further problems with it in the future.  Also note that a car may be salvaged title from stolen pieces/theft.


----------



## helium

SimplyMe said:


> A car is considered totaled when its damages to the car costs more to repair then the car itself.  Lets for say the car is worth about $10,000 and the repair costs are $15,000. Under these circumstances, insurance companies would declare the car totaled.
> 
> And post the declaration that a car is totaled, one can still fix and repair it.  However, the car will forever hold a "salvage title".  This is why some cars are cheap but are very new with very low mileages.  The salvage title indicates that the car was probably in a serious accident and this increases the probability of further problems with it in the future.  Also note that a car may be salvaged title from stolen pieces/theft.



Ah... that's... extreme.


----------



## xoxo chelsea

2003 Dodge Caravan - and I don't even have kids!


----------



## LVLV

I drive my family's car ...Mercedes E200.. but I would like to have a SL50 mercedes


----------



## zoebeee

Volkswagen 07 Polo 
Its small but big on the inside and great fuel economy


----------



## socalgem

So why are you driving a van?



xoxo chelsea said:


> 2003 Dodge Caravan - and I don't even have kids!


----------



## Veelyn

Well, I think I posted a while back..but..

I drive an 06 Monte Carlo LT- its a light brown color. I love it!  I bought it right out of highschool. I would of loved to got an SS, but it was a little too expensive for me then. My HG is a RANGE ROVER!! Ok, so my car is not flashy like some of the other cars in here, but I'm hoping to hook it up soon. Anywho, here's my baby, I've named him Carlos


----------



## NVMyLV

White  Lexus RX330, White Toyoya 4Runner and Toyota Sienna Mini Van.  Were Toyota people....my husband is a manager at a Toyota dealership.


----------



## corrina

White 1986 Toyota Celica, and oldie but a goodie


----------



## kaye

NVMyLV said:


> White Lexus RX330, White Toyoya 4Runner and Toyota Sienna Mini Van. Were Toyota people....my husband is a manager at a Toyota dealership.


 
we're also a toyota family!
i drive a toyota yaris hatchback, bf drives a lexus IS250, and dad drives a lexus LS600hL!


----------



## ms_pinky

fashion1sta said:


> That's my dream car!
> 
> Well, i can't complain~ i drive an Acura TL (everthing's BLACK-windows/interior/the car itself)- it gets really hot during the summer but i still love it!



I drive an Acura TL as well in silver.  Mine is an 05 and is turning 3 soon with 27k miles on it.

Hehe.  DH drives the same car as me [same year] but in white.


----------



## fluffy614

I drive an 07 GMC Yukon XL and this for fun.


----------



## carvedwords

'06 Chevy Cobalt (rally yellow)

Bought it when I first started college.  It was my first official car.  So reliable and doesn't suck on gas.  I will keep this car forever.  I love her.


----------



## chessmont

'My' car for years was a 1990 Saab Turbo convertib;e.  My baby.  Then I got into dogs and dog rescue and I needed somethinig bigger, so DH got custody of it.   It is still running strong at 18 years old! I got a Jeep Grand Cherokee. It lasted some years and DH wrecked it.

I now have a Cadillac SRX crossover, it is great.

My dog-mobile (use for dogs shows, picking up rescues, going to the vet etc.), is a 1997 Chevy Express full size van with all the back seats out..  Definitely not a ride for guests.  You can tell many dogs have been in it LOL.  It is beat-up, but still running great.


----------



## thenorthwood

2006 Hyundai Sonata


----------



## shoehoarder

Infiniti G35 coupe...but, I wish I got a Honda or Toyota since gas is so expensive these days


----------



## it'sanaddiction

DH bought me a '07 Infiniti G35 last year. Fully loaded, navigation, back up screen, satellite radio! Love it almost as much as my bags!


----------



## gitwenty5

i don't drive anymore in Hong Kong but i used to drive a 2nd hand 97 Nissan Altima and a 93 Toyota Previa  My rides weren't sexy for a college student/20-something but I'm so glad i didn't get tricked into the buying-a-new-car-right-after-i-grad thing I spent the $ on my flat this year in HK instead.


----------



## declaredbeauty

CRYLATER3 said:


> Lets hope you get better with age, for humanity's sake.


 

IKR. That's not even funny. And the sad part is he thinks it's cute that he totalled that many cars. Geez get a bus pass or a chauffeur or something before you kill someone.  SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Raven05

I drive a 06 Mercedes CLK 500.  Its a beautiful car to drive.


----------



## unbeknownst

I drive a 2007 Scion xD in silver.  I got it for my birthday in April.


----------



## fatefullotus

A Jeep Wrangler for me.  Like one of these:





Perfect for the kayaking/climbing/camping I do in the spring & fall.


----------



## oriolesfan22

I love my little blue toyota corrolla - especially with the price of gas these days!


----------



## ellacoach

I drive a black '05 Nissan Xterra. I love it...it's loaded and has leather interior...but it is not great on gas...especially these days. I need the 4-wheel drive to get through Maine winters though.


----------



## LovePinkCoach

2008 Jetta.


----------



## sexxygirl25

2008 Mercedes c class,in white.I LOVE my car it's soo hot.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Porsche Cayenne S 
It's super pretty...and really fast


----------



## candace117

2008 Kia Spectra EX, black.


----------



## godsavechanel

2008 rav4, its no bmw, but i'm only 18, so a bmw at my age would probably stand out...just a bit


----------



## CherryFarmGirl

I drive a 08 Honda Fit.  It gets pretty good MPG and you can really fit everything.  I have a 96 Toyota 4-Runner that I will drive in the snow.  For fun I have a 97 Jeep Wrangler.  I bugged my husband about getting a convertible, so he bought me that.  My husband has three pickups that he rarely ever drives, since he has a company truck.  We pay a ton in auto insurance.


----------



## USCgerl

I got a new car last year but never posted...a 07 silver range rover sport...I LOVE it!


----------



## Heath-kkf

I have an 05 Pontiac G6 GT. I've had it almost 4 years now, but it was brand new when I bought it and the model was also brand new. After the 05 series the base price dropped substantially.


----------



## dkstout

i just got a car, an 05 chrysler sebring.


----------



## Veelyn

Heath-kkf said:


> I have an 05 Pontiac G6 GT. I've had it almost 4 years now, but it was brand new when I bought it and the model was also brand new. After the 05 series the base price dropped substantially.


 
I love those!


----------



## chloe777

I have a 07' Honda Civic LX and an 08' Nissan Altima SE


----------



## twin53

2007 toyota avalon
2002 toyota land cruiser


----------



## Maja80

I drive a 2004 Saturn VUE.


----------



## freckled

2004 Honda Civic, the first car I bought new!


----------



## designerdesire

2000 Mercedes-Benz C230 Kompressor

It's gettin old! I have my eye on the new BMW 1-Series. Does anyone here have one?!


----------



## ClassyVintage

star3777 said:


> I drive the porsche cayenne Turbo... it's divine. My huge white poodle loves it.


 
prosche cayenne is my dream car!


----------



## lil_peanut

<------ 2008 Mini Cooper S
It's been my dream car for awhile.

My DH drives a 2004 Honda S2000.  We also have a '69 Ford F-250, a '67 Mustang Fastback, and a '66 Mustang Coupe. We're really into cars.


----------



## kattykay

my first car was a lexus rx300 coach edition.  then i ran something over and it did something to some part i have no idea what it was called and my mom told me to just find a new car.  so thats when i found my 2008 grand cherokee! just like the one in my avatar except thats not actually mine.  but unfortunatly some a$$hole hit me on friday and i waiting to see if it can be fixed.  if not i will be getting a 2008 trailblazer SS


----------



## socalgem

I am car shopping this week for something new.


----------



## Peeking_Around

2002 Buick Rendezvous - I refuse to get anything newer since this is what I lug my doggies and kids in.  It's the perfect size and I don't have to worry about anything in it.  I'm waiting to pay it off before I even think about something new.

DH drives a 2005 Dodge Truck with a hemi - that thing is huge.  

We just got our son a Saab 900 Turbo Convertible for his first car.  It's older ... but in fantastic condition and a fun car to drive around if you want the top down.


----------



## LVChanelFanatic

a 2007 ford explorer limited editions v8 .. a gas gussler .. actually traded in my 2001 VW carbio GLX for this.. just feel in love with it.


----------



## candace117

designerdesire said:


> 2000 Mercedes-Benz C230 Kompressor
> 
> It's gettin old! I have my eye on the new BMW 1-Series. Does anyone here have one?!


 
I test drove one  I'm getting it when I come back from Iraq in 2010. It's my favorite car!!!!


----------



## msbird

A Civic Hybrid!


----------



## Kare

I recently got a Lexus SC 430. It has a retractable roof and is very fun to drive!


----------



## socalgem

How is the ride? gas mileage?



Kare said:


> I recently got a Lexus SC 430. It has a retractable roof and is very fun to drive!


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I finally got the car I've been wanting 2009 Mercedes ML550. Before that I was driving a 2004 infiniti.


----------



## whalenme

I drive a Mazda but am getting a 2009 Scion TC in white or black at the end of next summer! I really want a BMW M3 but too bad I can't afford it!


----------



## HaydenM

Recently, I sadly said "goodbye" to my '06 Porsche 997 cab S  and "hello" to a  '08 Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT.


----------



## Norlite

I recently bought a '08 Honda Civic 5 speed manual. 

I've been driving for over 30 years and this is my first manual.  It's been quite the challenge, but after almost a month, I'm finally getting the hang of it.  LOL!

(but if you ever see me on the road, stopped on a hill, stay waaaay back)


----------



## Kare

socalgem said:


> How is the ride? gas mileage?


 
The ride is great. Smooth and the handling is superb. Gets around 19 miles per gallon, so not too bad. It's very comfortable for a small vehicle.


----------



## tiffany089

i'm driving a 2002 toyota corolla. nothing exciting, but i'm not a car person at all. as long as it works and has working AC i'm sold! oh, and as long as it's foreign made.

i wish i lived closer to my downtown area so i wouldn't have to drive. i could save money for more puses!


----------



## NoSnowHere

Norlite said:


> I recently bought a '08 Honda Civic 5 speed manual.
> 
> I've been driving for over 30 years and this is my first manual.  It's been quite the challenge, but after almost a month, I'm finally getting the hang of it.  LOL!
> 
> (but if you ever see me on the road, stopped on a hill, stay waaaay back)



LOL! I remember my 1st manual. Those hills scared me to death!


----------



## CandyJanney

A beat up 05 Ford Focus. My GOD this poor car needs a wash lol


----------



## courtneyh

hyundai santa fe o5'...... nothing fancy but i love it... and the warranty is amazing!


----------



## texasbelle

a baby blue Mercedes ML320 CDI!


----------



## EmeraldStar

I drive a 2006 Honda Accord V6 LX sedan. It's my first new car and I love it but I already want another one.


----------



## socalgem

I bet the colour is beautiful.



texasbelle said:


> a baby blue Mercedes ML320 CDI!


----------



## Veelyn

HaydenM said:


> Recently, I sadly said "goodbye" to my '06 Porsche 997 cab S and "hello" to a '08 Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT.


 
Wow. Nice car!


----------



## JPLovesPurses

HaydenM said:


> Recently, I sadly said "goodbye" to my '06 Porsche 997 cab S  and "hello" to a  '08 Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT.



Droll.  Please tell me you love it.  
Me, Nissan 350Z Roadster.  I really want a Audi R8.


----------



## socalgem

Are you my neighbor LOL

Very nice car and great ride, Congrats.

I still can't figure out what I want for my new car. All I know it has to be black.



HaydenM said:


> Recently, I sadly said "goodbye" to my '06 Porsche 997 cab S  and "hello" to a  '08 Maserati Quattroporte Sport GT.


----------



## Kare

socalgem said:


> Are you my neighbor LOL
> 
> Very nice car and great ride, Congrats.
> 
> I still can't figure out what I want for my new car. All I know it has to be black.


Can't wait to see what you get! I know it will be a great pick! Let us know....


----------



## Jahpson

when I hit 30, Im going to buy a Corvette


----------



## TheImportersWife

I still have my Excursion, but I've also added a Prius.


----------



## gypsumrose

NOW I drive my brand new (to me) Mazda Miata.


----------



## socalgem

I think I like way too many cars, if I could get a little of each vehicle to make one fab vehicle I would be in heaven. LOL



Kare said:


> Can't wait to see what you get! I know it will be a great pick! Let us know....


----------



## pikeeygrl

This is a fun thread...a grey BMW 535i and a X5


Socalgem - 
I just got rid of my black car, it gets really hot in the summer and after I washed it, it would stay clean for a couple hours. What about dark grey?


----------



## Christine

gypsumrose said:


> NOW I drive my brand new (to me) Mazda Miata.


 
What color?  What year?  congrats!  They are such fun cars!   (I owned 3 - not all at once - a '93, '99, '01).  Zoom zoom!


----------



## HaydenM

socalgem said:


> Are you my neighbor LOL
> 
> Very nice car and great ride, Congrats.
> 
> I still can't figure out what I want for my new car. All I know it has to be black.



I don't know... are you my neighbor? What are your choices for your next car?



JPLovesPurses said:


> Droll.  Please tell me you love it.
> Me, Nissan 350Z Roadster.  I really want a Audi R8.



I like my new car but I don't "love" it like my Porsche. I think I'm a 2-dr sports car kinda gal. This car just satisfies my needs esp with a toddler (safety, trunk space, 4-dr). However, it is an ULTRA-LUXE car at it's best.


----------



## goldeyeomega

Longest thread I have seen.
VW Passat B3


----------



## conniec.4

lincoln navigator


----------



## eviemarie

mini cooper s in racing green!!
DH drives a Megane sport.


----------



## muggles

We are boring folks! I drive a 97 jeep cherokee country with 165,000 miles on it and DH drives a co. car while his 96 buick le sabre sits in the garage!


----------



## Christine

muggles said:


> We are boring folks! I drive a 97 jeep cherokee country with 165,000 miles on it and DH drives a co. car while his 96 buick le sabre sits in the garage!


 
Muggles - the smartest and luckiest people are folks like you!!!  Wish I could score a company car.. I'd be saving a bit more every month!


----------



## kattykay

socalgem said:


> Are you my neighbor LOL
> 
> Very nice car and great ride, Congrats.
> 
> *I still can't figure out what I want for my new car. All I know it has to be black*.


 black grand cherokee srt.  love it the black and chrome look so hot together


----------



## Mrs White

volkswagen sharan - god, I'm dull!


----------



## KC1984

Hubby to be is getting a new X type Jag Estate - sounds dull but it looks the business!

I'm well over due an upgrade have been driving a Fiat Punto since passing my test but am on the look out for something fun.......watch this space!


----------



## louis fanatic




----------



## KC1984

Louis fanatic - thats what i'm talking about!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bellelovely

LOUIS FANATIC U STOLE MY CAR!!

just kidding, but yes I drive a brand new 2008 Volkswagen Beetle...I wanted a convertible but mom says just for now I should keep it simple.
mine is Gecko Green too..but I changed her name to Green Tea Green ^_^

everyone calls her Midori Ocha - Japanese for " Green" and " Tea"


----------



## MissTiss

Honda Accord Coupe - Silver.  Her name is Silver Belle. I got her just after Christmas almost 5 years ago. She's paid off in 5 payments!! WHOOT!


----------



## vlore

2008 Mercedes C300 in capri blue


----------



## natalie78




----------



## .pursefiend.

^ is that the lincoln? i so like that truck


----------



## JSH812

2008 GMC Yukon (I just got it last Friday!)  it's awesome, and I feel oh-so-badass in it!


----------



## kattykay

i just got my 2008 gmc yukon today!!!


----------



## kattykay

and natalie ive always wanted a truck like that i really like it but i cant find all my junk in one lol.  pursefiend its an f150 not the lincoln


----------



## MAGs

Dh drives his 5 series bmw and I have an 07 pathfinder


----------



## erica1451

Before I moved to NYC, I drove a Volkswagon Jetta. Now I just walk and take the subway everywhere.


----------



## natalie78

.pursefiend. said:


> ^ is that the lincoln? i so like that truck


 
It's a Ford F-150.  I really want a Harley Davidson or King Ranch edition...but that wasn't in my budget at the time...


----------



## jnvo

Black BMW X3.  Lots of interior space with out feeling like I am driving a bus!!


----------



## MrTFFC

An '07 Mini Cooper S here. My first Euro car and loving it, not sure I could ever leave them now! I'm eyeing either a 335i or 135i BMW


----------



## caliprincess

Black Mercedes GL 450.  Easiest vehicle I've ever driven, mostly because of the parktronic and back up camera.


----------



## UK2ME

2002 Ford Focus.  Not very exciting, but I love her - and most importantly to us, she's paid in full


----------



## PrettyInPink

2008 White V6 Mustang.


----------



## jng2b

2008 G35x in black!  Fun and fast!  Although a little big for my taste.


----------



## raemay

I ride a harley davidson


----------



## grammyr

I'm on my 5th Volvo.  This one is a 740 in a beautiful metalic seagreen-blue.  I am a volvoer for life!


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Lincoln, Ford, and Mercury are all the same company and have some of the same models under different names 
ex: Ford Expedition=Lincoln Navigator  



.pursefiend. said:


> ^ is that the lincoln? i so like that truck


----------



## DVDFreaker

I have a 2000 Honda Civic, right now I am still making payments and I'm sick of it but I want to get this car pay off as soon as possible but I have to pay my other debt first and then I will focus on paying off my car fast, I only have $7,000 left to go on my car


----------



## TrixieBoo

erica1451 said:


> Before I moved to NYC, I drove a Volkswagon Jetta. Now I just walk and take the subway everywhere.


 
I think I'm a Jetta convert... mine is silver with black interior.


----------



## Necromancer

A 2007 Mitsubishi Lancer Sports sedan.


----------



## SunnyMcSunshine

I've had the most banana cars!!

'84 brown Buick Century Station Wagon (Had it for about two weeks)
'85 red Ford Crown Victoria (Had it one year, I had to constantly feed it gas, even at red lights, or it would die. About 7 miles to the gallon)
'90 blue Pontiac Grand Am coupe (Had for two years. No driver side window, no reverse, bad headlight circuitry.)
'95 black Volvo sedan (I had this one for 8 months. I LOVED this car, but the engine blew on me.)
'94 white Saturn SL2 sedan (Had it for just over a year and I just sold it)

I go through cars so quickly. I don't have a car right now, but I want to get a little Kia Rio because they're cute and cheap!


----------



## Biedermia

I drive a 2007 BMW Z4 Convertible and a 2000 4runner.  I've always wanted a convertible and I finally caved and got one last year.  I couldn't be happier with it.  It's my first BMW and I don't think I will ever buy another brand.  My first oil change isn't for 15,000 miles.  Can't beat that!


----------



## Ek5423

bmw 3series. hopefully get a new car by next yr.  5series bmw


----------



## moi et mes sacs

BMW 320, it runs on diesel so fortunately it doesnt get thirsty very often.


----------



## .pursefiend.

^320? where do you live if you dont mind me asking? i've never heard of the 320


----------



## MrTFFC

.pursefiend. said:


> ^320? where do you live if you dont mind me asking? i've never heard of the 320


 
May be Australia, but otherwise it is sold in Europe too. Entry level 3 series which comes with a 4cylinder engine


----------



## TrixieBoo

MrTFFC said:


> May be Australia, but otherwise it is sold in Europe too. Entry level 3 series which comes with a 4cylinder engine


 
Why can't they sell that here in the US? Especially b/c of the fuel economy issues. ugh.


----------



## chag

Here's ours. Porsche Carrera S, Maserati Q, Audi Q7


----------



## bisousx

^ gorgeous cars, Chag!


----------



## apurseaday

Lexus GX 470 - I love it, and it is great for hauling lots of kids!


----------



## BagAngel

BMW X3 but I so want a new X5!


----------



## chag

bisousx said:


> ^ gorgeous cars, Chag!



 thanks! I want that new BMW X1 or whatever it's called the new crossover


----------



## kattykay

TrixieBoo said:


> Why can't they sell that here in the US? Especially b/c of the fuel economy issues. ugh.


 because of the emissions but i tihnk they might be bringing it here in the soon


----------



## ProfNot

I love my Acura.  Very fast.  Gets great mpg.

I got it before the designs got so sedan-boring.


----------



## chag

This is the 2011 X1 http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/GeneralFuture/articleId=125765 I saw it here in Los Angeles in San Diego. HOT car


----------



## chag

btw it had different taillights was alot lower to the ground and was really really nice


----------



## bisousx

chag said:


> thanks! I want that new BMW X1 or whatever it's called the new crossover


 

the 1 series? It's cute but I'll take a Maserati over that any day, haha!


----------



## chag

lolol!! ME too! But after I finish the lease on the Audi I want something different and that X1 may be it


----------



## psulion08

04 VW Jetta


----------



## Liddypool

2006 Scion xA.  It's so cute and gets wonderful gas mileage!


----------



## TrixieBoo

psulion08 said:


> 04 VW Jetta


 
That's what I'm going to shoot for next... off white exterior and cream leather interior. I saw one at school and almost mauled the girl who was climbing into it.


----------



## TrixieBoo

kattykay said:


> because of the emissions but i tihnk they might be bringing it here in the soon


 
I certainly hope so. I'm in love with 325's... but a fuel economical version would be even better.


----------



## Ivy Lin

2008 Toyota Corolla in Phantom Grey.


----------



## Sinarta

2003 Saab


----------



## bebeexo

'06 Lexus IS250.. hopefully in the spring i'll get the '09


----------



## MCAddict

07 Pontiac Grand Prix


----------



## leeann

2006 Camry, black, base model.  It came with all I need, power windows, AC, and CD player, all for around 15000$.  Hopefully it will be my son's first car one day, then I will buy what I really want(Audi!!)


----------



## Zophie

chag said:


> Here's ours. Porsche Carrera S, Maserati Q, Audi Q7


 
 I'm drooling over that Porsche.  

I love, love, love my Boxster, but I'm starting to wonder if Porsches can be addictive, like you always want a bigger engine, faster one, etc.


----------



## Bagspy

Mercedes C230 Kompressor 2007


----------



## Lululapell

H3 which I absolutely love! My husband wanted the H2 and I thought he was crazy. We compromised with the H3 (him saying that he would get me another one this winter) but I love this one and am not giving it up. LOL


----------



## chag

Zophie said:


> I'm drooling over that Porsche.
> 
> I love, love, love my Boxster, but I'm starting to wonder if Porsches can be addictive, like you always want a bigger engine, faster one, etc.


They can be  I got to drive it all weekend without the hubby looking at me crosseyed it was pure heaven


----------



## kattykay

all these cars really makes me want another one! lol but i just got a new one lol at least 6 more months til a 2nd car which is def gonna be a cobalt ss coupe in yellow or black


----------



## MomInStyle

Just bought Land Rover LR3 2006 so I am banned from new bags for awhile.  It's big and comfortable for my little boy.


----------



## Deamure

2006 Volvo S40 - I got it for my 18th Birthday.






I'm saving up all my money right now so I can trade it in and get my Z4. I'm so in love with the Z.


----------



## bisousx

^ The z4 is soooo cute!


----------



## sunboy

2000 Magnetic Red Corvette Coupe w/Borla exhaust. It's almost the same color as my berry.


----------



## Deamure

bisousx said:


> ^ The z4 is soooo cute!



YEAH! The Z4 is GORGEOUSS. BMW is stopping the production of them soon and the new Z is coming out next year. That's super because then the price of the current Z4s will all go down.  WOO.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I got a Mercedes C350 back in June for my birthday.  I love this car!


----------



## sarahloveslouis

I  my Honda!


----------



## Charlie

natalie78 said:


> It's a Ford F-150.  I really want a Harley Davidson or King Ranch edition...but that wasn't in my budget at the time...



Your truck is really nice! 

DH has a Super charged Harley Davidson from the 100 year Anniversary special edition, I love driving this big truck (she gets really dirty )


----------



## hairsprayhead

My baby, last year's b-day gift from my hubby (he surprised me!):











2007 Saturn Sky Redline.  I love it love it love it love it love it.  It's so much fun to drive.


----------



## AnayasMom

Mercedes 2008 G-Wagon. I plan on hopefully upgrading to a Bentley Continental Convertible or something else later on this year.


----------



## LVMH

Im driving a Range Rover Sport V8 Supercharged, but my wife has a Meredes-Benz SLR McLaren. We found out not so long ago, we are expecting our first child. We're not replacing her car, but buying something more child friendly. Any ideas? Price range: well, 0 - a million.


----------



## AnayasMom

Going to the car dealership later on this week. Hopefully Ill have some photos of a new BMW(maybe) by the weekend!


----------



## kattykay

LVMH said:


> Im driving a Range Rover Sport V8 Supercharged, but my wife has a Meredes-Benz SLR McLaren. We found out not so long ago, we are expecting our first child. We're not replacing her car, but buying something more child friendly. Any ideas? Price range: well, *0 - a million*.


 
wow i wish i had that kind of budget.   hmm maybe a gmc yukon denali, which is like $55000 and then the other $945,000 you gan give to me!


----------



## LVMH

kattykay said:


> wow i wish i had that kind of budget.   hmm maybe a gmc yukon denali, which is like $55000 and then the other $945,000 you gan give to me!



I'll take a look at it, but it's all down to my wife, she is driving it. I'm keeping my RR  Thanks for the advice


----------



## LVMH

kattykay said:


> wow i wish i had that kind of budget.   hmm maybe a gmc yukon denali, which is like $55000 and then the other $945,000 you gan give to me!



We took a look at the car today, but my wife decided she wanted the new BMW X6, so we went and bought that instead. Actually, it's a surprisingly nice car. The price tag on the one she wanted was 150000 USD.


----------



## AnayasMom

LVMH said:


> We took a look at the car today, but my wife decided she wanted the new BMW X6, so we went and bought that instead. Actually, it's a surprisingly nice car. The price tag on the one she wanted was 150000 USD.


 
Im looking to buy a BMW, ill definetly check the X6 out.


----------



## notvalidchoice

2000 silver Subaru  forester her name's Susana she may not be much of a speed demon but shes practical,reliable and I  her.
although I just recently learned that Subaru forester is the number 1 car for Lesbians 
so now I feel the need to get a "not gay but supportive" bumper sticker. 
did any one else no this consensus with the forester? I feel so out of the loop. oh well I still lover her.


----------



## Scott.cs

LVMH said:


> We took a look at the car today, but my wife decided she wanted the new BMW X6, so we went and bought that instead. Actually, it's a surprisingly nice car. The price tag on the one she wanted was 150000 USD.


----------



## heygip

2003 Toyota Sequoia 4WD. Only has 37,000miles on it too, lol. The thing is a damn gas guzzler, but good thing gas dropped down to $2.89 here. I'm thinking about trading it in for the new '09 Acura TL-SH...


----------



## Pink Daisy

Hi

I have gone from a VW Golf GTi to a Mercedes Benz ML55 AMG.  I feel that it is much too big for me but what the hell....if I don't learn to like it I can always sell it on...I hope!!


----------



## LolaHaze

I have a 2009 Porsche Cayenne GTS


----------



## irishlass1029

LolaHaze said:


> I have a 2009 Porsche Cayenne GTS


 

SWEET!!!!  I want one!  I also want a Mini Cooper.

But I have an old Navigator.  I love her, though.  And I paid cash for her used, so I am very reluctant to let her go.  

I hope to NEVER NEVER NEVER have another car payment as long as I live.


----------



## Cates

AnayasMom said:


> Mercedes 2008 G-Wagon. I plan on hopefully upgrading to a Bentley Continental Convertible or something else later on this year.



^^LOVE THIS TRUCK!!!  This would be my dream car, well or a Porsche Cayenne . 

Currently I have an 2005 white pearl Acura MDX Touring--and I love it!  For an SUV, it's really good on gas milage.  And I think I will get a newer one in a couple years--it's such a great car.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

LolaHaze said:


> I have a 2009 Porsche Cayenne GTS


 
Ooooh lucky girl! I have the CayenneS but my next purchase will be a CayenneGTS in white!


----------



## queennadine

I  my 2004 Mercedes C230K! I think I want an SLK next...but the Porsche Cayenne might sway me to their side!


----------



## lil_peanut

Well, I already posted that I drive a 2008 Mini Cooper S, but we're about to add to the stable!

In two weeks (right around my b-day!!) I'm picking up Nigel!
1963 Morris Mini


----------



## Raven05

I have a 2007 Mercedes CLK500


----------



## PrincessCayenne

queennadine said:


> I  my 2004 Mercedes C230K! I think I want an SLK next...but the Porsche Cayenne might sway me to their side!


 
Do it!!! It is sooo worth it!


----------



## bisousx

^ Haha, queennadine can I sway you to get an SLK? It is by far the most fun car I've had and I just love how adorable it looks. Plus parking is soo much easier because it's a small car.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

^Well you have a point with the parking Although I had an escalade prior to the Cayenne so this SUV is a lot smaller 

And the SLK is super pretty too! I was looking at one for a second car last month!  I'm just a scaredy-cat so I need to be in something big (makes me feel safer)


----------



## MichelleAntonia

i do not "drive" it.... i "push" it.


----------



## vileta1013

My beloved old toyota camry I love her even though she gets little attitudes from time to time


----------



## qcescada

1999 Mitsubishi Eclipse - LOVE IT!!


----------



## Mediana

The only time I drive is when I rent a car. I can't afford a car


----------



## brianne1114

2005 Jeep Liberty Sport 4x4
I love my car!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

MichelleAntonia said:


> i do not "drive" it.... i "push" it.


----------



## ToOMaNySeCrEtS

I just bought a 2008 Dodge Avenger.... Black.... 
I LOVE it!


----------



## coachmommyofmin

02 Subaru Forester, I hated it when we first got it LOL, but for some reason it has grown on me, every time we have snow, i m the one that get's to drive arround without trouble  YAY! I m hoping for a newer model camry this or next year thou.


----------



## fxy111

a black 2006 honda civic  first car i bought with my own money


----------



## guccigirl2000

Just bought a brand new Mercedes C300 today! loooove it, already made it my background pic on my blackberry.

We also got a new X5 on the weekend for my mom, but I think I will be borrowing it quite a bit.


----------



## TheImportersWife

We just added a 2nd Excursion to our "fleet".   DH bought me a 2004 Excursion Limited 4x4 Diesel.   He now drives the '02 v-10 on weekends, etc..


----------



## PrincessCayenne

guccigirl2000 said:


> Just bought a brand new Mercedes C300 today! loooove it, already made it my background pic on my blackberry.
> 
> We also got a new X5 on the weekend for my mom, but I think I will be borrowing it quite a bit.


 

Oooh congratulations!!!!


----------



## guccigirl2000

Thanks! Also, I have become less lazy and will post a pic. Here is a quick one I snapped on my blackberry as we drove out of the lot. I get to pick it up Wednesday!

-- I tried to attack a larger photo but it was too big.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

ooooh pretty! 
I just noticed you're in Victoria! "Hi neighbor!" *waves*


----------



## kitad86

I have a 2006 Pontiac grand am, and I just bought a 2008 VW Passat.


----------



## Baby Boo

i drive lxs sc430 but just bought a new car ..will make new thread about it


----------



## onegirlcreative

lil_peanut said:


> Well, I already posted that I drive a 2008 Mini Cooper S, but we're about to add to the stable!
> 
> In two weeks (right around my b-day!!) I'm picking up Nigel!
> 1963 Morris Mini



That is clearly the BEST car I have seen yet. I love old retro Mini Coopers. 

Lucky you. I bet it's a blast to drive, too. 

I have a '98 Land Rover Discovery and I LOVE "him." His name is Clive. 

This picture is not mine, but it's exactly how mine lookseven the same green. Except mine doesn't have the front grill cage.


----------



## onegirlcreative

Cates said:


> ^^LOVE THIS TRUCK!!!  This would be my dream car, well or a Porsche Cayenne .
> 
> Currently I have an 2005 white pearl Acura MDX Touring--and I love it!  For an SUV, it's really good on gas milage.  And I think I will get a newer one in a couple years--it's such a great car.



This is definitely my dream car (the pic of the black Mercedes G-Wagon)! I rarely see them on the road&#8212;and I live in Colorado&#8212;which I like that they're not very common.

I had no idea what they were called. I don't even know how much they sell for. Anybody know?


----------



## bgcutiepie00

I have a 04 BMW 325i, but I just got a '09 Mercedes CLK350 today!!!!!


----------



## Ilgin

Mercedes-Benz C 180 Sports Coupe 2003 ... looking forward for an ML


----------



## KC1984

Citroen C3 Pluriel Convertable.

I love it!  It's such a cute car,  the body is slate grey & the roof is a lighter grey.
My 2 year dd loves it too - she's told everyone at her nursrey "mummys cars trendy".


----------



## Mediana

I rented a car today. A Nissan Note. Pleasantly surprised


----------



## dell

I got rid of my 2005 Mustang GT last January when I found out I was pregnant.  I got the Nissan Murano, I love it!!  But when DD is big enough to crawl into the car and buckle herself in I WILL have my Infinity G37!!!!


----------



## MrsJ1920

08 Altima Coupe
09 Chevy Tahoe


----------



## deleckidesign

I drive an '07 Dodge Charger (marine blue)!

DH drives an '09 Dodge Challenger (white).


----------



## Charles

Anja, my 2006 Audi A4 S-Line:











6 spd, sportline suspension, black leather interior.  She's fun!


----------



## Swanky

DH and I used to have a bright-ish blue A4  - it was a blast to drive!


----------



## PrincessCayenne

Charles said:


> Anja, my 2006 Audi A4 S-Line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 spd, sportline suspension, black leather interior. She's fun!


 
Oooooh pretty!


----------



## lil_peanut

onegirlcreative said:


> That is clearly the BEST car I have seen yet. I love old retro Mini Coopers.
> 
> Lucky you. I bet it's a blast to drive, too.
> 
> I have a '98 Land Rover Discovery and I LOVE "him." His name is Clive.
> 
> This picture is not mine, but it's exactly how mine lookseven the same green. Except mine doesn't have the front grill cage.


 

Thanks!! Yeah, it's just like a street legal go-cart. 
Nice Rover! If I needed an SUV those would be on my list to consider.


----------



## djandrews

Fiat Palio from 2007. That's a simple car in my country (Brasil) and it costs aprox US$ 10.000,00


----------



## peachbaby

a Toyota Prius, I  it!


----------



## shopaholicious

2002 BMW 330i sedan 

Good to see that some of you are stimulating the auto industry in 2009


----------



## anglarry04

I drive a 2008 Chevy Tahoe, got her last March.... She is a beaut! Drives soo smooth!
Very spacious.


----------



## sunnyflies

Black '99 e320 Mercedes Benz, and occasionally our farm truck, a 1989 Chevy pickup. I had thought about getting a new car this year, but with the economy ... it doesn't seem the best of ideas. Now, a good purse! That's different.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I currently drive a "00 Hyundai Elantra that I bought new in 99.  It's on its way out and I'm about to buy a brand new '09 NIsan Versa that I will drive into the ground.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

2008 Range Rover Sport


----------



## dpgyrl026

AngLarry...my BF drove a Yukon before he traded it in for his M35...and actually lovesss and misses the Yukon.  Tahoes/Yukons are an excellent car, expecially when we go snowboarding and so forth.  Beautiful too!

Anyway...I drive a 2007 Toyota Solara.  It's pearl white, so I name her "Lily" after my favorite White Lily flower.  It's a perfect car for me because it's not too young, and not too old...suitable for a 27 yr old =)


----------



## floridasun8

2002 Mercedes CLK 430 AMG    
Going to get it replaced with something a bit larger though once I can afford it.


----------



## azhangie

Recently swapped the 330 for the 2008 M3...greatest lease deal ever, but ****tiest gas mileage ever. 280 barely 300 on one tank (17 gallon tank), thats after the break in. Before the break in, it was 240 per tank.


----------



## xlana

Volvo C30. The same car Edward Cullen drives in _Twilight_, but unfortunately I'm not a fan of the movie lol.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I do not drive a car *yet* I _want_ a red mercedes though


----------



## kate83675

I usually drive a 4 y.o. Subaru Forester except when I get tired of being bullied on the road then I switch to the Toyota Tundra.  Oh how I love Big Green until it comes time to back up or slip into a small parking spot....

Since the house, the Subaru, and the four trucks we own for the business are all paid off I'm planning on getting a 2009 Toyota Highlander Ltd. 4WD with three row seating in place of the Subaru.  I've been wanting one for a while and the four border collies are the perfect reason.


----------



## divadivine682

'07 mazda3 itouring. I love it! Its ridiculously red and sporty but now that I have two kids = two car seats, not the most practical. I'd kill for an SUV now! The trunk only fits the stroller. I shudder to think what I'll do when we actually have to travel somewhere that requires luggage.


----------



## lil_peanut

I know I've posted like 1000 times in this thread now, but my DH just bought an '09 BMW 335i two door coupe in Alpine White. I am sooooo in love with that car!!!
Poor DH was sick so I got to take it work all week. 
We got it for a few thou under wholesale, put a bunch of money down, and got the rest at 0.9 financing....w00t! (And got what we wanted on his trade in, the dealerships are DEAD right now!)


----------



## lil_peanut

xlana said:


> Volvo C30. The same car Edward Cullen drives in _Twilight_, but unfortunately I'm not a fan of the movie lol.



I've yet to see one of those in person. Looked like a cute car in the movie.


----------



## teaparties

Chevy Malibu!


----------



## Kam7185

lil_peanut said:


> I know I've posted like 1000 times in this thread now, but my DH just bought an '09 BMW 335i two door coupe in Alpine White. I am sooooo in love with that car!!!
> Poor DH was sick so I got to take it work all week.
> We got it for a few thou under wholesale, put a bunch of money down, and got the rest at 0.9 financing....w00t! (And got what we wanted on his trade in, the dealerships are DEAD right now!)


 
Nice to see that it's not just Domestics giving great deals! I am going to have to buy a car real soon, unfortunately!


----------



## anglarry04

dpgyrl026 said:


> AngLarry...my BF drove a Yukon before he traded it in for his M35...and actually lovesss and misses the Yukon.  Tahoes/Yukons are an excellent car, expecially when we go snowboarding and so forth.  Beautiful too!
> 
> Anyway...I drive a 2007 Toyota Solara.  It's pearl white, so I name her "Lily" after my favorite White Lily flower.  It's a perfect car for me because it's not too young, and not too old...suitable for a 27 yr old =)



Yeah, Tahoes and Yukons are pretty much the same. Just different name. I love my Hoe. She rides like a car. You know how most suv's and trucks ride big, the tahoe doesnt. I love her. Such a smooth drive! We just got back from a road trip from NJ to SC and it was such a good drive.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

azhangie said:


> Recently swapped the 330 for the 2008 M3...greatest lease deal ever, but ****tiest gas mileage ever. 280 barely 300 on one tank (17 gallon tank), thats after the break in. Before the break in, it was 240 per tank.


 
Oooh I LOVE the M3! 
But am I reading you correctly..your tank costs $280??  OMG! My Cayenne S costs me about $90 to fill at $1.14 per litre (roughly) and I thought that was steep.

Wow - that just blows me away


----------



## lil_peanut

^^^
LOL I think she meant she is only getting 280 miles to a 17 gallon tank of gas. Ouch!!
Like around 10-12 miles per gallon?


----------



## lil_peanut

Kam7185 said:


> Nice to see that it's not just Domestics giving great deals! I am going to have to buy a car real soon, unfortunately!




Oh yeah. It's really nice to finally have the upper hand with dealerships. 
Obviously still do your research, but it's been a lot easier to get the price you're willing to pay.


----------



## PrincessCayenne

lil_peanut said:


> ^^^
> LOL I think she meant she is only getting 280 miles to a 17 gallon tank of gas. Ouch!!
> Like around 10-12 miles per gallon?


 
Ha - I'm such a fool
Thanks for the clarification


----------



## mayen120

2007 328i BMW....i love this car so much!!!!!


----------



## pollinilove

2008 pontiac g6


----------



## azhangie

yeaaa, 280 miles per tank. Its about 35 dollars to fill up my tank, which is nice. But with summer coming up and gas prices going up again, not sure i'll drive anywhere but work and gym with my car. I'll hitch aride with my friends for going out...lol. 

The 280 miles per tank is driving in traffic, if I'm lucky enough to not go through traffic I can get about 300-320 out of my tank. My computer says I'm getting about 16.8 mpg rite now.


----------



## onegirlcreative

lil_peanut said:


> Thanks!! Yeah, it's just like a street legal go-cart.
> Nice Rover! If I needed an SUV those would be on my list to consider.



Thanks!

I want a Mini so bad, but I think during the winter, it wouldn't be very practical, especially since I commute 45 miles each way to work, but I sure would love the smaller gas tank.

My Land Rover ROCKS in the snow, wow. Couldn't ask for a better ride.


----------



## Charles

azhangie said:


> yeaaa, 280 miles per tank. Its about 35 dollars to fill up my tank, which is nice. But with summer coming up and gas prices going up again, not sure i'll drive anywhere but work and gym with my car. I'll hitch aride with my friends for going out...lol.
> 
> The 280 miles per tank is driving in traffic, if I'm lucky enough to not go through traffic I can get about 300-320 out of my tank. My computer says I'm getting about 16.8 mpg rite now.



That's not too bad.  You have a 414hp 8 cylinder and you're getting about 20 miles to the gallon (not in traffic).


----------



## ItsMeSilly

I love my truck


----------



## bravorodrig

2002 Subaru Impreza WRX. I'm completly in love in with my car and planning some mods and tuning...soon.


----------



## xlana

lil_peanut said:


> I've yet to see one of those in person. Looked like a cute car in the movie.



There's actually not that many out on the road! I've had my car for almost a year now, but I've only seen it 3 times total since getting it. It's a rare car lol!


----------



## Charles

bravorodrig said:


> 2002 Subaru Impreza WRX. I'm completly in love in with my car and planning some mods and tuning...soon.



What do you have planned?


----------



## kattykay

Rick the 2002 Ford Explorer joined Connie the 2008 GMC Yukon last month.  Love both trucks except the gas mileage.  The Explorer was supposed to be my "economical" car but at 12.8 mpg its not at all, but can you really expect a 4.6 V8 to get good mileage.  I did get a fantabulous deal on it, $6200 with tax and around 72000 miles.


----------



## bravorodrig

Charles said:


> What do you have planned?



New gas pump, STI uppipe and EDO downpipe, tuning after that @ the dyno.  Reflash later on.  The tuner is amazing.  That's it for now.  Any suggestions ideas???


----------



## Charles

A new fuel pump?  Really?  I wouldn't think you'd need a fuel pump unless you were running a larger turbo.
Also, if you get the exhaust components, you shouldn't need to tune anything.  Granted, it can't hurt, but it's probably a waste of money considering you're going to get flashed soon.  Typically, the first upgrades are intake, exhaust and a flash.  Most people don't do custom tuning unless they have a one off big turbo set up, or something along those lines.


----------



## bravorodrig

Charles said:


> A new fuel pump?  Really?  I wouldn't think you'd need a fuel pump unless you were running a larger turbo.
> Also, if you get the exhaust components, you shouldn't need to tune anything.  Granted, it can't hurt, but it's probably a waste of money considering you're going to get flashed soon.  Typically, the first upgrades are intake, exhaust and a flash.  Most people don't do custom tuning unless they have a one off big turbo set up, or something along those lines.



7 y/o WRX that's completly stock...if Miguel Alcrudo Jr. wants a new fuel pump and to tune after the new bits are installed, we'll do!!  OEM fuel pump.  The flash will come a couple of months from now.  I wanted to reflash first but he said it wouldn't make  much of a difference if the original exhaust was still there.  He recommended I start with that and later on reflash.  Can't do it all at once ($), otherwise I'd stay @ the dyno until everything was done, kwim?  

We're planning some other mods for next year (if $$ gets better).  This is a little something to start with so I can keep up a bit better with the boys @ the events.


----------



## Charles

Ok, maybe I'm missing something, but I was under the impression that the ECU controls the turbo wastegate?  Yes?  If so, then a reflash will make a HUGE difference.  I got at least 50 hp when I reflashed my A4.  I'm also confused why you'd get a reflash AND someone to tune your ECU.  A reflash is a tune, in essence, so if you're going to get anything, drop the coin on a custom tune. Although, as I said before, usually people don't spend $$ on a custom tune unless they're doing a big turbo upgrade.  With you just doing exhaust, an off the shelf ECU flash should be fine and save you a butt load of cash.  Unless this dood tunes for ~600 bucks.  Most custom tunes are at least 1K, if you want someone who knows what they're doing.
As for the fuel pump...I'm just surprised that an OEM fuel pump can't handle..what..60 hp over stock?


----------



## bextasy

i thought i posted in here but i can't find it so i will again incase.
2008 335i BMW coupe in blue


----------



## bravorodrig

Ok, Charles.  I get you point and I discussed that with him because like I said I wanted to flash.  He does tune for less than $600 and he IS THE MASTER in subbie tuning so, I'm going with what he does.  He's worried about the catalytic damaging the turbo since they're still there, in a 7 y/o almost 90k miles cars that I drive hard daily.  You also need to take into account the effects of flashing a 7 y/o car.  The tune will certainlyt help the wastegate deal with the boost and the new pipes.  I'm not about to go spending on external wastegates and boost controllers.  

This is my daily driver so while my options are pretty much unlimited, they are limited money and timewise.  I'm also holding back on the flashing because I need to change the clutch soon enough and I'd rather spend the bucks on the flash after doing whatever it is I end up doing.  Kwim, like the icing on the cake. 

When I bought my brand new only 3 mi car, from him and his dad who own a subbie dealer and racing team, they recommended I change the exhaust to give the  car the extra kick but I declined because it would've voided the warranty.  I remember sr. wanted to sell me his 02 wrx which was modified to the hilt...

That is the first step in modifying these cars, the exhaust.  They help you gain some hp for not a ton of money.  I need my car to work better because it's very "lazy" and it's kick's not there like it used to.  To fix that, remove the pipes and go to work.  Like I said, Charles, the flash will come laaaaaaaaater on, I have no idea when. No, no new bigger turbo, this is a daily driver.  I hope what I'm saying makes sense...does to me. :dots:

A4, huh??    For my next car I'm between and new WRX and an A4...couple of years from now.  This was fun to do on a purse forum!!!    :back2topic:


----------



## Charles

I'm still confused.  Help me understand.  To me, a flash and custom tuning are basically the same.  However, the former is more of a generic tune to be applicable to many cars.  Think a Stage I flash from Cobb tuning.  Basically, someone like Mr Alcrudo, opened up the ECU, decoded it and then altered wastegate settings, air/fuel mixtures, timing, etc, etc.  He essentially tuned the ECU.  After testing, Cobb then sells that 'program' as an ECU flash.  I think for around 600-700 bucks.  So, when you say this guy is going to give you a custom tune..why would you even need a flash down the road?  He's already doing what the flash would do.  Don't forget, for him to tune your car, you're going to need SW like ECUTek which is like 350 bucks.
The Cobb Stage II (exhuast needed) gives you about 50 hp, I think.  What is this guy you're using going to do...hp wise?


----------



## bravorodrig

I'm still confused. Help me understand. *i'll try*

To me, a flash and custom tuning are basically the same.   *with you*

However, the former is more of a generic tune to be applicable to many cars. Think a Stage I flash from Cobb tuning. Basically, someone like Mr Alcrudo, opened up the ECU, decoded it and then altered wastegate settings, air/fuel mixtures, timing, etc, etc. He essentially tuned the ECU. *yes!!
*
After testing, Cobb then sells that 'program' as an ECU flash. I think for around 600-700 bucks. So, when you say this guy is going to give you a custom tune..why would you even need a flash down the road? *I get you.  It's cheaper to flash and do nothing else, but I want to change the exhaust components to ensure the turbo will work properly for a couple of years more.  Bit more bite, few hps more, louder boxer rumble   Love loud cars. *

He's already doing what the flash would do. Don't forget, for him to tune your car, you're going to need SW like ECUTek which is like 350 bucks.  The Cobb Stage II (exhuast needed) gives you about 50 hp, I think. What is this guy you're using going to do...hp wise?  *Something along those lines...maybe a bit more.  Remember the quality of the components that'll be changed add some hp here and there so we might be able to pump out some nice numbers.  I'll post the dyno slip when it's all said and done and give you some #'s.  Like I said, Charles, the car's pretty damn heavy when lifting so it needs some gutting and tuning (or flashing).  *


----------



## steenface

I have a 2001 VW Golf, the four-door with the 1.8T.  I'm hoping to replace it next year with a Pontiac Solstice GXP.


----------



## Dukeprincess

Foxy Roxy is a 2007 Acura RDX fully-loaded in Carbon Bronze Metallic.  She was actually on the showroom floor and they opened the doors and let me drive her out! 

She is hardly ever driven because I take the train during the week, but when I do drive, it is love!


----------



## .jourdyn.

I have a 2006 Ford Explorer XLT...I've only had it for four month and I'm already looking to upgrade it...lol


----------



## kattykay

.jourdyn. said:


> I have a 2006 Ford Explorer XLT...I've only had it for four month and I'm already looking to upgrade it...lol


 
Why would you wanna do that??  I Love my 2002, but I wanna upgrade to the 2009 limited next year.


----------



## arireyes

my newest additions, actually had the mustang for a year, but got the z about a month ago. Someone else took that pic at a z meet.  It's not nearly done yet, and it doesn't look the same anymore.  The pic is from about 2 days after we brought it home.


----------



## .jourdyn.

kattykay said:


> Why would you wanna do that?? I Love my 2002, but I wanna upgrade to the 2009 limited next year.


 

Not sure. I look at it like this: there could always be something better out there that I am missing. 
Otherwise if I do upgrade or sell I would go with a nice luxury car (it has to be a big/long car though).


----------



## Sharkbait

I have two:

Porsche 911






BMW M3


----------



## amymaria

2001 Subie Impreza 2.5rs coupe 
I love it...had it since I was a teen.


----------



## gappgirl18

I drive a BMW X5, love it!!


----------



## chloeclaudine

after 6 years, finally I could afford to buy my own car .. I chose chevy aveo 2008 in my fave color: yellow ... i know, sounds childish, but since i was little i really want to have yellow car ... and now I do.  so happy with the machine, runs great, and save a lot on gas! now i am looking to buy some ed hardy car accessories to make it more bright ... =))


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I have an '07 Dodge Ram 4x4 pick up. I live in snow country.


----------



## Fetish

My Honda Prelude. 

http://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2309/186/92/1432345248/n1432345248_250046_8589.jpg


----------



## kathyinjapan

harvest moon bug





and a civic


----------



## boomie

'06 VW Passat.  Love my VWs!


----------



## arireyes

Picked up these 2 this year.  08 350 Z , and Evo X .  Mainly use both for track. 1st pic is taken from a feature I was part of on another Blog.


----------



## kattykay

^^rEALLY LIKE THAT EVO!  

do you have a DD as well?


----------



## Nieners

Mercedes cabrio (our actual car)






Jaguar S-type (navy/dark blue)


----------



## Designer_Love

2002 oxford white ford mustang


----------



## Mahina

Gilligan aka a 94 Accord...


----------



## chunkylover53

Mini Cooper S


----------



## blah956

an ugly truck


----------



## dallas

Subaru WRX.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

just got my new car Jeep Liberty sport.....i totaled my first one, my brother totaled my second one


----------



## cheermom09

Lexus GX 470.  I love it.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

Range Rover Sport


----------



## saz123

Audi TT


----------



## miu miu1

Just got my new car.
A Toyota Rav 4.


----------



## emmyt1127

2009 Nissan Versa


----------



## tillie46

Red, V.W. Convertible


----------



## arireyes

kattykay said:


> ^^rEALLY LIKE THAT EVO!
> 
> do you have a DD as well?



Thanks!  Yeah I have an Expedition as my DD!


----------



## chantal1922

2001 Blue Ford Focus


----------



## kattykay

arireyes said:


> Thanks! Yeah I have an Expedition as my DD!


 
Your welcome!  What do you think of the expedition?  Ive been thinking of selling my explorer just to get one with the sport package and a v6, but Ive always liked the expedition.  What kind of MPG's does it get?  I currently get 14.9 with the 4.6 V8 in my explorer.


----------



## Jeannam2008

Nothing special. A Hyundai Elantra, but I love it!


----------



## Creole

CLS 500
We also have the "family" car which is an 09 Denali & my hubby's car (CTS)


----------



## arireyes

kattykay said:


> Your welcome!  What do you think of the expedition?  Ive been thinking of selling my explorer just to get one with the sport package and a v6, but Ive always liked the expedition.  What kind of MPG's does it get?  I currently get 14.9 with the 4.6 V8 in my explorer.



I have the same engine in my truck and I dont get that gas mileage.  I think it's more like 11mpg.  Mine is an 05, and I have had some problems with it.  The power steering went out.  They had to replace the fuel injectors.  And I dont remember what ended up being the problem but my truck sounded like it was going to fall apart when i started it!!  I was going to get a new truck but decided I wanted a track car instead.  Thats how I ended up w/ my Evo.  But  Id like to get rid of my expedition at some point soon and get a yukon or tahoe.


----------



## Bagspy

C 230 Kompressor


----------



## wcofer28

I drive a Honda Odyssey with a ton of miles on it, which I will drive until my children learn to get their crap out of my car, in which case I will buy a new Odyssey


----------



## kattykay

arireyes said:


> I have the same engine in my truck and I dont get that gas mileage. I think it's more like 11mpg. Mine is an 05, and I have had some problems with it. The power steering went out. They had to replace the fuel injectors. And I dont remember what ended up being the problem but my truck sounded like it was going to fall apart when i started it!! I was going to get a new truck but decided I wanted a track car instead. Thats how I ended up w/ my Evo. But Id like to get rid of my expedition at some point soon and get a yukon or tahoe.


 

Definatly go with a Yukon, I have an 08 slt, in addition to the explorer, and I love it.  Mileage is the same as my explorer.  

Its exacty the same as this one:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2009...ewItemQQptZUS_Cars_Trucks?hash=item19b6e3eb68


----------



## jennarae86

i have a 2006 scion tc. this was from a photoshoot done a few months ago


----------



## lolas

MB R350 but I miss my Toyota Sequioa  Hubby has my "old" VW Toureg which I loved but no longer fit in after our 3rd kiddo & 2nd dog 

The R350 is a real mom car. It is as close as I would get to a mini-van LOL. No offense to mini vans but they're not me...this "crossover" won the entire family over....me...I still miss my Sequioa.


----------



## CoachKatie

I just picked up a 2008 G6. So far, I'm liking it. Much bigger than I'm use to! Lol


----------



## megt10

2009 Mercedes CLK 350 convertible in red. It is my first Mercedes and only my second brand new car. I love it.


----------



## x100pre

2008 true red mazda 3


----------



## deem0nessa

Dodge charger!~ MOPAR baby all the way.....my car is the yellow super bee...the pic is of the car club im in with all women owned muscle cars....


----------



## bcbgurl19

^That's cool

I have an 2006 Acura TSX named Abbey.


----------



## NicAddict

2005 Porsche Cayenne Turbo - _What a car !!_

I am absolutely loving it, it drives and handles like a (very fast) car with the height and space of an SUV. It doesn't quite handle like my old 911 but definitely better than a lot of cars out there. Of course it has way too much power for city traffic but it's great to get up the mountains here in 'hilly' Switzerland at the feet of the Alps and Jura mountains. It climbs completely effortless.

And of course the space is fantastic, it can hold a lot of shopping bags 

I managed to get it up to 260km/h for a while (around 162mph) two weeks ago on the German autobahn. It will still go faster but as I was in this really elongated curve I wasn't sure if I was still on 4 wheels so didn't push it further.... I will just have to go back at night once to see how fast I can push it.


----------



## Dew Drops

peachbaby said:


> a Toyota Prius, I  it!



2010 Prius here too, my BF's car and I'm only learning to drive now.


----------



## meganfm

I drive my parent's 98 Pontiac Sunfire or their 97 Toyota Corolla.

I hate the Corolla in summer because my mom refused to get A/C, but I hate the Sunfire because it doesn't turn nearly as well as the Corolla.


----------



## Novbunnie

just got a 2009 honda accord coupe in red =]


----------



## webbug

05' Ford F-150 and 09' Porsche Carrera


----------



## Compass Rose

Hubby and I are kinda excited that we are trading our 2004 red mustang convertible today for a 2002 Mercedez-Benz SLK 320 in the brightest red I've ever seen!!!


----------



## mdlcal28

2008 Acura TL.........
after years of SUVs and NEVER thinking I would be happy in a car, I LOVE my car!


----------



## tresjoliex

Anyone have an LR2 Land Rover?


----------



## pmburk

^ I used to drive a Land Rover... *never* again. Oy.

I generally drive a Chevy Tahoe, but occasionally we swap vehicles and then I'm driving a Jeep Wrangler. Love them both!


----------



## LADC_chick

I heart my car. 2006 Mazda 3 in titanium gray. Before that, my first car was a '98 midnight blue Mazda Protege.


----------



## Divyaangana

My dream car, a black '07 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited. I've been in love and wanting a Jeep Grand Cherokee since I even learned to drive. I  my baby.


----------



## sheishollywood

Currently in a 2009 MINI Cooper... LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## 0Lily0

2008 Nissan 350 Z. Love my baby.


----------



## 4everglammm

My daily driver is a 1999 Mitsubishi 3000GT and a 2004 Chevy Tahoe (I mostly drive the 3000 and my wife drives the chevy). My play toys are a 1997 Porsche Boxter and 1996 Lotus Esprit S4s


----------



## admat97

Mine is a 2006 MB E500 that I plan on driving for a long time.


----------



## schadenfreude

Just got a Land Rover LR3, but held on to my Jeep Cherokee for when the LR is in the shop. Ha, ha... ha?


----------



## lil_peanut

4everglammm said:


> My daily driver is a 1999 Mitsubishi 3000GT and a 2004 Chevy Tahoe (I mostly drive the 3000 and my wife drives the chevy). My play toys are a 1997 Porsche Boxter and 1996 Lotus Esprit S4s




Nice! Is the Mitsubishi a VR4? Those are wicked fast. 
My DH bought his brand new in 1995, but sold it right before we met. I was pissed, it had been my dream car at the time! Burgandy with chrome wheels, *sigh*.


----------



## Justyna

Beautiful black 2003 Renault Megane its my baby i love it very much


----------



## 4everglammm

lil_peanut said:


> Nice! Is the Mitsubishi a VR4? Those are wicked fast.
> My DH bought his brand new in 1995, but sold it right before we met. I was pissed, it had been my dream car at the time! Burgandy with chrome wheels, *sigh*.


 

No it's not the VR4 but thats what I have the Lotus for (the sucked back....head thwapt against the seat Turbo). It's the LS model with the larger engine but no turbo. I thought about doing some modifications with the car but it's really too nice to mess with. It's a 99 with 30K miles in mint condition....not even a scratch and still smells like new leather. I may sell it and but an older BMW (99-01) and put some mods into it....make it a fun FAST car! For now I have my Lotus which has some mods and is sick fast. Drove the Lotus to Orlando today to go shopping with my wife (it's really limited on space so she cant buy too much!). It really hard keeping her under 100mph though.


----------



## 4everglammm

admat97 said:


> Mine is a 2006 MB E500 that I plan on driving for a long time.


 


Beautiful car...I had a wanna be MB a couple of years ago (C240- the car was a lemon....always in the shop) If I ever get a MB again will definetly get a E or S series. What color is yours.


----------



## Justyna

Justyna said:


> Beautiful black 2003 Renault Megane its my baby i love it very much



theres a pic of my baby


----------



## Mia Bella

Sensible: '08 Toyota Prius, black
Fun: '06 Audi A6, 3.2 S-Line, brilliant black


----------



## Star1231

DH just bought me a new Audi R8.


----------



## Mia Bella

Star1231 said:


> DH just bought me a new Audi R8.



Nice! Are they still pretty hard to get nowadays? I know our dealership had 2 R8s in the showroom but both were accounted for as they were special ordered.

Which color combination did you get?


----------



## s2media

I love my Camaro...2001 Camaro SS, Sunset Orange Metallic, 6 speed.  Nothing like driving with the ttops off in warm weather!


----------



## englishlabrocky

First I have to say that I grew up around very old antique and vintage muscle cars all my life. I have two uncles that restore just about anything that is old and I dont think they will retire. They are having too much fun. One uncle owns several of the old steam engines fully assembled and still working. My father while I was growing up had a 1971 Pontiac GTO Lemans Coupe....bright shiny spec orange paint with the black/grey stripes on the side and black leather. Hurst shifter,very very fast car. Less than 10,000 miles on it when he sold it. And it was in mint condition with only having a half dozen baths and garage kept with a custom car topper on it.I have pics of me as a baby in the back seat. Could have cried when he sold it to a kid I was in HS with at the time. All he did was race all the time. Illegally ofcourse on city streets with other teenagers that couldnt even begin to keep up with him if they wanted to. I wanted that car so badly  but my father said it was too much car for a girl!! I wholeheartedly disagreed with him! I have a 2002 Nissan Exterra (black) now and my husband drives a 1996 Nissan Maxima with pearl paint and camel leather interior with heated seats. That car is completly pimped out!!! Sony playstation,three tv screens,pager system,sun roof,party lights, and top of the line sound system etc etc. Quite enjoyable ride. My Exterra is also enjoyable but is toned back a bit with a high end sound system and bike rack. I truly can say that I had fun riding in all these cool cars while growing up. I guess thats why I have such an obsession with awesome OLD cars.


----------



## Star1231

Mia Bella said:


> Nice! Are they still pretty hard to get nowadays? I know our dealership had 2 R8s in the showroom but both were accounted for as they were special ordered.
> 
> Which color combination did you get?



Thanks Mia!  It's black on black.  We checked out the dealer in Chandler but didn't see any so we got it shipped in from TX.


----------



## luvprada

2008 Miata  - this is my forth Miata in the last 20 years.  There were a few non-Miata vehicles inbetween the Miata's.


----------



## kirsten

Star1231 said:


> DH just bought me a new Audi R8.



Nice... lets see some pics so we can all drool over your car.


----------



## Mia Bella

Star1231 said:


> Thanks Mia!  It's black on black.  We checked out the dealer in Chandler but didn't see any so we got it shipped in from TX.



That's our dealership!! If I see a black/black R8 zooming down the 10, I'll know it's you!


----------



## Designer_Love

ford mustang, this makes my second one. It's all i've ever drove and it's probably the only car i will ever buy.


----------



## lovemysavior

A  BMW 325i


----------



## jennarae86

got rid of my old 06 scion tc, now i have a 2010 mercedes benz c300 4matic


----------



## Spendaholic

This Was My First Car - Peugeot 205.
Nice Drive And I Got Good Miles For The Gas.




And Then I Did This. (NEAR FATAL).




AND YES THAT IS A POLICE CAR. IF YOU HAVE A CAR ACCIDENT YOU SHOULD DO IT RIGHT.


----------



## trueshoelove2

2008 Nissan Altima


----------



## kattykay

Spendaholic said:


> This Was My First Car - Peugeot 205.
> Nice Drive And I Got Good Miles For The Gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Then I Did This. (NEAR FATAL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES THAT IS A POLICE CAR. IF YOU HAVE A CAR ACCIDENT YOU SHOULD DO IT RIGHT.


 
OMG!  I cant believe you walked away from that?  What happened?


----------



## Spendaholic

This accident was 5 yrs ago, 6 this May.
I made it out of the car, but not by the door 
The impact of the accident was with my speed & his was 120mph. I was not meant to make it and i nearly didnt. The next day while on the operating table. 
Im so thankful for the doctors that were in that room when i was at deaths door.
Im still here, but not healed from the accident. Due to medical problems im still broken. There is now a light at the end of the tunnel. For my treatment.

We have in europe this car safety thing called EURO NCAP http://www.euroncap.com/home.aspx 
My car was a 1 at best, but the best for safety is a 5. So i should be dead.


----------



## beljwl

lexus rx350


----------



## vikisud21

i drive Honda City Model no 2010.


----------



## jmaemonte

2009 Cayenne Turbo S
2009 911 Turbo


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Volkswagen Golf 5 1,6 FSI


----------



## Nanny

I love my Smart fortwo cabrio in silver...


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

Spendaholic said:


> This accident was 5 yrs ago, 6 this May.
> I made it out of the car, but not by the door
> The impact of the accident was with my speed & his was 120mph. I was not meant to make it and i nearly didnt. The next day while on the operating table.
> Im so thankful for the doctors that were in that room when i was at deaths door.
> Im still here, but not healed from the accident. Due to medical problems im still broken. There is now a light at the end of the tunnel. For my treatment.
> 
> We have in europe this car safety thing called EURO NCAP http://www.euroncap.com/home.aspx
> My car was a 1 at best, but the best for safety is a 5. So i should be dead.



I'm so glad you are ALVE! I've been thru some nasty car wrecks but that is brutal! ((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) to you!


----------



## Ashaaazim1

Cates said:


> ^^LOVE THIS TRUCK!!!  This would be my dream car, well or a Porsche Cayenne .
> 
> Currently I have an 2005 white pearl Acura MDX Touring--and I love it!  For an SUV, it's really good on gas milage.  And I think I will get a newer one in a couple years--it's such a great car.



Yessss absolutely my dream truck.  i plan to have it in 3 yrs ha im 18 so i dont think im doing too bad right now i have a G35 ; lovesss her .


----------



## eyegirl2k7

My babies are my Lexus Rx 300 (reliable and lux) and my BMW 325xi (who lives in the shop, sigh).


----------



## shoes319

I have an '08 Landrover LR2 and love it!!!




tresjoliex said:


> Anyone have an LR2 Land Rover?


----------



## Odette

2007 Volkswagen Jetta 2.5L in Campanella White


----------



## mpepe32

silver bmw 330 xi - dh bought it for me


----------



## hundreds

I'm planning on getting a new car within the next 3 months but can't decide on a 2008-09 BMW 335 coupe or BMW 550i sedan...


----------



## klj

Wow...everyone has pretty nice cars!
I have a very fun...DG Mazda3 with all the stuff


----------



## ayengel

Audi A5 in Brilliant Red  it!!


----------



## jchiara

Volvo 740 Turbo Intercooler Wagon


----------



## clu13

2009 Black on Black Infiniti G37, but when I plan to shop, I take DH's 2010 BMW X5


----------



## lil_peanut

My husband's '09 BMW 335i was bought back as a lemon from BMW so he's been looking for a decent replacement. 
We just picked up our newest baby in LA on Saturday. 

2005 Lotus Elise in Chrome Orange. 











And yes, I will get to drive it eventually. 
For those that know cars, it has less than 5K miles on it and over 15k worth of mods done. The first person that owned it was a doctor in Beverly Hills who decided to upgrade to a Ferrari after 3400 miles. His friend bought it, spent a ton of money getting everything under the sun for it, drove it for about 1200 miles and decided to sell. The price was unbeatable and worth flying from Norcal to Socal to drive it home. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, we're going to wash it and then take better ones soon.


----------



## MarneeB

lil_peanut said:


> My husband's '09 BMW 335i was bought back as a lemon from BMW so he's been looking for a decent replacement.
> We just picked up our newest baby in LA on Saturday.
> 
> 2005 Lotus Elise in Chrome Orange.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I will get to drive it eventually.
> For those that know cars, it has less than 5K miles on it and over 15k worth of mods done. The first person that owned it was a doctor in Beverly Hills who decided to upgrade to a Ferrari after 3400 miles. His friend bought it, spent a ton of money getting everything under the sun for it, drove it for about 1200 miles and decided to sell. The price was unbeatable and worth flying from Norcal to Socal to drive it home. Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics, we're going to wash it and then take better ones soon.


 

Awesome car!


----------



## lisalovesshoes

*lil_peanut* congrats on the new car! Sorry to hear about the beamer...

I have a 2007 Holden Astra and recently got an X1 xdrive25i! It used to be my weekend only car but I now have undercover parking at work so I don't mind driving it to work too!


----------



## thegoreprincess

'98 Ford Exploder!


----------



## rosasharn78

2010 Honda Civic EX


----------



## Necromancer

2007 Mitsubishi Lancer sports


----------



## JNH14

1999 Durango SLT with 128,000 miles on it. My hubby will make me drive it into the ground before I buy a new one. He got the last one a black Infiniti G-35. My turn's coming and I want an Audi.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

2003 nissan xterra


----------



## ipudgybear

Nissan Maxima 2001


----------



## sunglow

2005 Acura TSX


----------



## dyyong

Minivan Honda Odyssey


----------



## tweegy

Spendaholic said:


> This Was My First Car - Peugeot 205.
> Nice Drive And I Got Good Miles For The Gas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Then I Did This. (NEAR FATAL).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND YES THAT IS A POLICE CAR. IF YOU HAVE A CAR ACCIDENT YOU SHOULD DO IT RIGHT.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lil_peanut

Thanks Marnee and Lisa!
Yeah, I was upset that the BMW had so many issues. It was a great looking and fast car until it broke down for the 5th time on our roadtrip in Montana...where there are NO bimmer dealerships!


----------



## queenvictoria2

Just bought a 2011 Audi A4


----------



## nana00

2010 Audi A3 (love how it drives)


----------



## Mitzy

I drive a 10 year old Subaru Forester. Great car!! My third 'Ru.
Thinking about hunting down a classic Mustang and having my brother tart it up for me.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

My lease was up on my 2007 Infiniti G35 in November. Still haven't gotten another car because there is always a car available. But I really miss my infiniti


----------



## callyne18

i drive my hubby's RAV4 2005 and he's driving my Pontiac Grand Am 2003. he wanted me to use his suv, coz I work farther than him. we're planning to get Honda Accord 2011.


----------



## bridurkin

I just got a 2011 Honda Accord about a month ago...first car with heated seats.  Love it!


----------



## Champloo80

07 Camry XLE


----------



## Tuesdays Child

2009 Maxima.  Runs :censor: in the snow despite being a front wheel drive.  I know because its the second time I got stuck in the snow and was unable to even budge by rocking.  Until I finally did...and sheared off my passenger side mirror against my neighbors wall.  Car is still stuck in the driveway.

I _have_ been more pleased...


----------



## natalie78

I have a 2005 Ford F-150 that will be going to my stepson soon.  Will need a new one in the summer.  My question is...do I seek out a 2010 and save some bucks, or do I splurge on a 2011?  I just don't know right now.


----------



## dstb

2010 jag


----------



## BellestChele

2010 Toyota Prius in blue ribbon metallic. Love it!


----------



## nchid2700

FJ Cruiser!!!  This was seriously my dream "car"...every time I saw one, I would just sit and stare!!!  I was obsessed...  So when my last vehicle died, I knew that this would be the only vehicle that I'd even consider driving!  I love it sooo much!  Please ignore how dirty it is...we've been getting alot of snow lately, and it's covered with salt...


----------



## True*Fidelity

Ram, high top van


----------



## sun.shyne

_2011 Ford Escape_


----------



## ShopAddikt

2007 BMW Z4 Coupe


----------



## coutureddd

2010 VW Jetta in Black


----------



## j9g8rchic

I'm pretty plain Jane.  I drive a Honda Civic.  Love it tho.


----------



## bb10lue

Traded in my 4-year old Honda Jazz and upgraded to a new BMW 320i sedan


----------



## coconutsboston

LOL, I'm plain Jane too.  Ford Explorer here!  I love it if for no other reason that in 4 years I've only had it in the shop once to have the battery changed out.


----------



## bonybynatur2003

Ford Expedition. Its great for toting all the crap you need with the twins when we go to visit family.


----------



## DiorDeVille

2009 MB CLK350.  Kind of wish I'd gone with the Audi S5, tho ... I like their interior better.


----------



## sass000

Honda CRV


----------



## New-New

A 2001 Volvo V70. my parents bought it for me for my 16th birthday. She's named Sandra. 

i love my car. she's a beast. and safe. 

it's not a station wagon; it's a suburban assault vehicle.


----------



## Love4MK

2005 Chevy Cobalt.  Named Felix.  xD


----------



## LH405

Subaru Legacy. I am getting ready to trade her in soon and get a Forester instead as I have two dogs and go camping a lot.


----------



## LH405

chillyne said:


> i drive my hubby's RAV4 2005 and he's driving my Pontiac Grand Am 2003. he wanted me to use his suv, coz I work farther than him. we're planning to get Honda Accord 2011.


Aha! Your hubby pulled one on ya - every man LOVES a Grand Am! Pontiacs are sweet, I used to drive my ex's red grand am and got hit on by tons of men in it. My first car was a Pontiac Sunbird and that thing flew like an eagle back in the day.


----------



## LabelLover81

2010 Nissan Rogue.  I love it!!


----------



## MizzKitteh

2010 (I think) Nissan rogue as well! I love the thing!!


----------



## .jourdyn.

2011 Toyota Camry


----------



## jenayb

2010 Acura TL. 

It's my third TL and I swear... I'll never drive anything else.


----------



## Mister Vuitton

04 BMW m3 hoping to upgrade to the new range rover sport this spring


----------



## DiorDeVille

Mister Vuitton said:


> 04 BMW m3 hoping to upgrade to the new range rover sport this spring



 OMG, those are AMAZING!!!  Please post a review when you get yours!!!


----------



## c0uture

Mister Vuitton said:


> 04 BMW m3 hoping to upgrade to the new range rover sport this spring



M3


----------



## gsmom

2004 Jeep Cherokee. Got it on ebay!


----------



## bagaholic85

i have an 11 caddy cts n the df has a 10yo olds and an 09 m3


----------



## halfcrazzy

I have a 2011 Audi Q7. I love it!


----------



## Dixie79

A brand new RED polo cross Love it


----------



## vilette21c

A 1998 manual BMW 528i. Bought her brand new. She only has 93k miles. My DH has a motorcycle that he drives to work, but since we're trying to have a baby, we're looking for a vehicle with more space. Haven't found anything good yet. We both don't like the BMW x series. Any suggestions? I'm leaning towards getting a Volvo XC90, or a V70.


----------



## mocha.lover

I drive my mom's 1995 Nissan Quest on the weekends when I'm out of school.


----------



## cucumber

Porsche Cayenne


----------



## New-New

vilette21c said:


> A 1998 manual BMW 528i. Bought her brand new. She only has 93k miles. My DH has a motorcycle that he drives to work, but since we're trying to have a baby, we're looking for a vehicle with more space. Haven't found anything good yet. We both don't like the BMW x series. Any suggestions? I'm leaning towards getting a Volvo XC90, or a V70.


 
I would recommend the V70.

I own one and love it. My '01 is a beast for having survived 3 years with me and having more than 188XXX miles.


----------



## MarneeB

2009 Chevy Malibu. I love this car!


----------



## ughheartache

Silver 2008 Nissan Altima.


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

I drive a MK2 Volkswagen Golf Driver - (The Volkswagen Rabbit in america).






















I love this car its a resents from DH


----------



## zjajkj

toyota altis


----------



## *MJ*

Black Dodge Intrepid RT


----------



## notoriousliz

Black "classic" Mercedes Benz 300SE


----------



## nc.girl

I drive a Subaru Impreza RS 5speed coupe as a daily driver. We have a small collection of Mustangs that are our weekend toys. If I'm not spending money on Coach, I'm spending it on making a car faster lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jaguar


----------



## hunniesochic

Lexus GS460 before that was a BMW 328i


----------



## princesspig

Porsche 911


----------



## arireyes

Just got an Exige S


----------



## Tinn3rz

Egg White Mini Cooper S. Love my little car. I can park ANYWHERE. hehehe


----------



## New-New

arireyes said:


> Just got an Exige S



I'm impossibly jealous. 

I drove an Elise SC once and have been lusting after a lotus of my own. that dream will have to wait until i graduate from law school.


----------



## christyblue1

2009 Saab 97-x. Saab's only SUV ever made. I call it my Ameri-pean car since it was assembled in Moraine, Ohio.


----------



## sweetfacespout

I am still in college and drive my parents cars, a Lexus SUV and a Peugeot 607. 


My dream car would be a Jeep Grand Cherokee SUV in black. I'll be totally getting one some day no matter what!


----------



## blu217

I love my Acura RDX.


----------



## mochipuppy

I'm still in school so I don't have my dream Porsche Cayenne Turbo yet. 

For now I'm driving the '07 BMW 328i convertible that my bf bought for me


----------



## Janye

2010 2 door civic lx sr (which is Canadian wording). Might not be fancy, but I bought it cash and I am damn proud of her. 

Pics in my profile


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

Nissan Xterra


----------



## Ashaaazim1

08' MB s550 I love her my silverback. & an 03' Infiniti g35 whom I can't seem to part ways with.


----------



## tatertot

My baby wagon at the moment is a Lexus RX 350. Comfy, boring and dependable


----------



## jen_sparro

2010 Black Mazda 2 Hatchback. Love it so much, zippy little thing!


----------



## Jeannam2008

Hyundai Elantra


----------



## Moonstarr

Not as exciting as some ... but this Wednesday night I will pick up my 2011 Ford Fiesta SES hatchback! Very excited ... currently driving a 2003 Saturn Ion 2 which is starting to rack up the repair bills so was time to trade it in.


----------



## janetr

2005 Mustang convertable. People tease me that it's my mid-life car. Not at all practical, but fun on nice days.


----------



## queennadine

2011 Hyundai Elantra, fully loaded and I get over 40 mpg. LOVE it!


----------



## musicjunkie5

ford focus


----------



## ashleyjena

2004 Mini Cooper in peppered white  I'm in love with it because it's the first car I bought for myself!


----------



## vtfroggie

2007 VW Jetta


----------



## steven300

I love to drive range rover that i have


----------



## absolutshopper

2011 Golf 90TSI


----------



## gnourtmat

Acura RSX


----------



## Aliena

Porsche Cayenne T - fab!


----------



## Marinela

VW Lupo


----------



## semirose

1994 Toyota Celica


----------



## shoppaholic

Honda CR-V 2007, got it used and paid cash for it


----------



## meganfm

1998 Toyota Corolla.  My parents just bought a new car and I needed one for work so they handed it down for me.  I'm hoping to buy a car for myself in the next year!


----------



## Slavisa

BMW 335i in silver


----------



## GenieBottle26

2010 Infiniti G37 silver hardtop convertible (fun beach car) & a 2011 Mercedes black E550.


----------



## Slavisa

GenieBottle26 said:
			
		

> 2010 Infiniti G37 silver hardtop convertible (fun beach car) & a 2011 Mercedes black E550.



E550 - nice!!!


----------



## Marinela

today - Peugeot 308


----------



## Vajj

Porsche Cayenne &#57606;


----------



## Jeannam2008

Mitsubishi lancer and I love it


----------



## CountryGlamour

2009 toyota


----------



## chowlover2

2007 Eddie Bauer Ford Explorer!


----------



## s2media

Depends on my mood or whichever one requires the least shuffling of other cars to get out of the driveway/garage. 
1970 Volvo 145
1970 VW Camper Bus
1972 VW Super Beetle
1974 Dodge Coronet
1986 Chevy Monte Carlo (gf loves this one)
2001 Camaro SS (garage queen)


----------



## addisonshopper

My faithful Lexus rx330 which I am giving to my daughter this year she turns 16. I drive everyday now range rover sport 2010. I love  this truck except for the gas wowsers. My foot is to heavy for this car. I never realize how fast I am driving. It runs so smooth.


----------



## Ljlj

Mercedes-Benz GLK350


----------



## janestyle

volkswagon golf!


----------



## All Smiles

Revived...

I drive a black 09 BL Mazda 3 MPS (or mazdaspeed3 in other countries)... I  it


----------



## Lajka

I alternate bags by car. The new BMW 1 and Lancel PF in black; antracite Touareg and Pollini logo bag, 4 year old white Fiat 500 and chocolate boho Sequoia with fringed or white Armani pleated bag (same color!!). I want Fiat to sell, but what I will carry my color Furlas mini Divide-it? :o
I have more bags than cars, what should I do? Buy sell cars or handbags?


----------



## krawford

2010 white Cadillac escalade


----------



## Heartsoxox

I don't drive YET! lol but I plan on getting a 2012 beetle when I do. and my DREAM car is Porsche. so that would be in the future.


----------



## BagsRmyweakness

Holden Commodore SS, manual V8, with a mafless tune....it makes me happy every time I hear the the sweet burbling sound


----------



## Althea G.

2008 Mercedes Benz C300 Sport. LOVE IT!!!! It's silver, with black interior.


----------



## Millicat

Vauxhall Astra 2.2


----------



## queenofshopping

Red 2011 Mercedes Benz GLK350 bought it new in March 2012 and proceeded to buy a Red patent Chanel Jumbo the following day to "coordinate" lol.


----------



## william_st_girl

Hi

I drive a navy blue Audi TT! It's my pride and joy and although it costs me a bit each month she's soooooooo worth it! I LOVE her. I went for the 2.6 TDi SLine model and paid extra for the cream leather seats but its something I always lusted over was cream leather seats. I'm so tempted to go for a private plate too! But not done it at the mo! I cant decide whether its tacky or not? What do you think???


----------



## queenofshopping

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I drive a navy blue Audi TT! It's my pride and joy and although it costs me a bit each month she's soooooooo worth it! I LOVE her. I went for the 2.6 TDi SLine model and paid extra for the cream leather seats but its something I always lusted over was cream leather seats. I'm so tempted to go for a private plate too! But not done it at the mo! I cant decide whether its tacky or not? What do you think???



I was sort of pondering the same with plates... Idc about tacky or public opinion, for me it's really just taking the time to come up with something... i say go for it!!


----------



## TaraS

Let's see I have an '02 Ford Explorer - paid for but not big enough for all of us (Dh, Ds, Dd, Dsd1, Dsd2, and myself) stepdaughters are with us every other weekend.  I've had this for many years.

Ford Excursion 7.3L diesel, this is my Dh's choice and our family "truck" when we have all the kids.  It's big and lifted with huge tires.  Everyone calls it the intimidator, it's difficult to park!!

Dh has a 1976 Ford F250 that has been passed down from his Dad.  It's been customized, lifted, and restored.  His Dad is giving him a 1969 Ford Bronco too, that is my favorite!

Then there's the beat up jeep, it's a toy we take to the mountains and the sand.

Before I got pregnant we were looking at Porsche Cayennes and Volvo xc70 - I guess that'll happen when they're older!


----------



## newthrifter

2005 dark blue Infiniti G35 sedan
2007 silver LR3


----------



## CocoMeow

I still drive my first car! Its been 8 long years baby. Honda prelude.


----------



## .pursefiend.

i totaled my almost paid off 328i series in may. now i have a 330xi


----------



## sandyclaws

i drive my Ultimate Dream Car!! (lol which i'm sure isn't for everyone) 
Honda Element SC edition (ahhh!! its my initials!! love it)


----------



## MarneeB

sandyclaws said:


> i drive my Ultimate Dream Car!! (lol which i'm sure isn't for everyone)
> Honda Element SC edition (ahhh!! its my initials!! love it)


 

Awesome car, I love it!


----------



## angelicskater16

2006 Cayenne S
2007 Lexus GS350
2008 Lexus LS460L
I'm gonna upgrade the Lexus GS to the newer Cayenne model and the older cayenne S to the Panamera S.


----------



## amyveg

2012 Dodge Durango


----------



## nicolle404

Honda Cr-z


----------



## jmcadon

My avatar...2009 Dodge Viper


----------



## Cheryl

2012 Panamera, Only 3 weeks old, I adore it


----------



## Iseen

I drive BMW X5. This is something to drive it. I love listening Gipsy Kings while driving and my wife even more then me


----------



## TheAnni

Audi A1. Received it as a gift from my dad for my 18th birthday (legal driving age in my country). It's small, well equipped and fits into every parking spot - love it .


----------



## Love4MK

I think I've replied here already, but what the hell!  I drive a Chevy Cobalt.  It's a cute bubbly car with an adorable butt, lol!


----------



## jenny70

2009 Nissan Altima Hybrid


----------



## BeccaLynn07

Volkswagen Beetle.  I have a 2001 and my mom just got a new 2012 one. Love VW Bugs!


----------



## blueberry1337

Ferrari F430 Scuderia that lays in Qatar and a Mercedes Benz G350 CDI that stands in Sweden where I live. But I'm selling both my cars to get a Fiat 500


----------



## feudingfaeries

2006 Toyota corolla S


----------



## Lajka

Well finally someone normal, I thought that the U.S. is a country of millionaires who buy a new car for $ 150,000 every year.


----------



## jbweyer

2006 Ford Focus ZX3. Fancy talk for a two door hatchback.


----------



## impasto

2012 mini cooper countryman, white with white top. I love it!


----------



## whitneyg

toyota prius


----------



## Greta_V

2004 Volvo s60 + selling our 2003 Mitsu Galant and buying some 2000 bmw something... until next year - then I hope my hubby keeps his word and buys me a s40


----------



## elusion

2006 mercedes c class. Want to trade out for a 2012 passat, though.


----------



## Bentley4Bags

2012 Jeep Grand Cherokee in white. Love it!!!


----------



## glamourdoll.

06 honda cr-v and 08 pilot.


----------



## hunniesochic

2011 Lexus GS460


----------



## carvedwords

2010 Honda Fit


----------



## clu13

2009 G37 or 2010 X5 - depends I the need for speed or shopping bags!


----------



## xhalted1

2006 BMW 530i


----------



## chunkylover53

impasto said:


> 2012 mini cooper countryman, white with white top. I love it!



Ooh I love the Countryman!

I drive a Mini Cooper S.


----------



## tnguyen87

2007 Honda Accord or 2012 F150 STX


----------



## ANewLuv

Chevy Tahoe LT


----------



## Bella Blues

07 Yaris


----------



## IzzeyAnn

2012 VW jetta sel


----------



## boogie007

2011 Mazda RX-8 stick shift


----------



## Lanier

BMW 328i hardtop convertible


----------



## Constantino

Audi A8 3.3tdi. My fav!


----------



## Miss89

White BMW X6 . I love it


----------



## absolutpink

BMW 335i


----------



## MissRachel

Ford Focus Titanium!  Just picked it up today. I LOVE it so much.


----------



## Star1231

White Mercedes S550 w/AMG sports package


----------



## behave

a ford focus..

it's not about the ride, it's about the rider


----------



## Lajka

Precisely: "What kind of car you drove till yesterday?"


----------



## boxermom

^Goodness, were you inside that car??!!

I drive the middleager's special--a Toyota minivan.


----------



## Lajka

Not me, but my husband (my husband inside, one deer outside). Fortunately, all are OK, excluding one tree by the way.
Girls, remember: never, NEVER lend your cars and bags to your men! They don´t show respect.


----------



## Ratnapur

*I'm almost ashamed to admit it here, seeing everyone's high-end rides:*

*a 1998 Plymouth Neon. Yes, an old Neon can actually still run! It was my very first brand-new car, and I still love it.  And I insisted on getting the bright red, with a racing stripe detail on the side.  Mom hated it. I still think it's a cute little car!*

*I sometimes drive DH's new, 2012 Jeep Liberty--another red car (a deeper, cherry-red--so GORGEOUS). His color combination of the ruby-red and the brilliant, white headlight "glass" reminds me of a ruby necklace, with diamonds!*


----------



## merekat703

06 Nissan Sentra Special Edition and 98 Jeep Cherokee Sport both bought new.


----------



## merekat703

Lajka said:


> Not me, but my husband (my husband inside, one deer outside). Fortunately, all are OK, excluding one tree by the way.
> Girls, remember: never, *NEVER lend your cars and bags to your men! They don´t show respect[/B.[/]QUOTE]
> 
> Right!! My husband leaves trash in my car and once let an open water bottle fill the center console until I found it the following day and he denyed it at first!! HELLO?! And don't get me started on the bbq sauce in it I found once!*


----------



## xoAKIxo

2012 Hyundai Genesis Coupe in red


----------



## jusli

Daily Driver: 1997 Audi A4 1.8t 
Weekend Drive: 2005 Inifiniti G35 Sedan

Manual transmissions only in our household.


----------



## Lajka

Dears, all you driving cars with an automatic transmission? Or someone driving with a manual, like me?


----------



## Roxaholic

BMW 520 i SE


----------



## springbaby

BMW 323i


----------



## Astaroth

At the moment a VW Eos TFSI manual hardtop convertible 

I would like to get something else but like the hardtop convertible but no other current brand of car has a 4/5 seater which retains a useable boot/trunk with the lid down.

In the VW we can fit two medium suitcases and a couple of bags with the roof down. Looked at both Lexus and BMW and we'd be lucky if a handbag fitted let alone a suitcase or anything more

Havent decided if to therefore sacrifice seats and get an Merc SL or sacrifice the convertible and get a Jag


----------



## jmcadon

Lajka said:


> Dears, all you driving cars with an automatic transmission? Or someone driving with a manual, like me?


 My car only comes with a manual  an automatic is not an option...


----------



## arireyes

Lajka said:
			
		

> Dears, all you driving cars with an automatic transmission? Or someone driving with a manual, like me?



You couldn't get me to buy an automatic car. I've been driving manual since I got my drivers  license at 16. I love it.


----------



## jaclyn86

Dodge Challenger


----------



## Nakshidil

All your cars are so nice! I drive a little Chevy Cobalt and I love her!


----------



## black_sedan

Ford F150 - Im a dude!


----------



## StyleEnthusiast

Scion TC


----------



## amy399

small polo


----------



## sam_tiffany

VW Passat


----------



## high_notes_4u

2010 Toyota Prius


----------



## RyanTexas

Audi


----------



## RyanTexas

jusli said:


> Daily Driver: 1997 Audi A4 1.8t
> Weekend Drive: 2005 Inifiniti G35 Sedan
> 
> Manual transmissions only in our household.



Cheers to the 1.8t! Great car....


----------



## CocoaGoddess

impasto said:


> 2012 mini cooper countryman, white with white top. I love it!




My dream car right now! Do you have kids?


----------



## coconutsboston

Lajka said:
			
		

> Dears, all you driving cars with an automatic transmission? Or someone driving with a manual, like me?



Manual only here! Automatics drive me insane!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

BMW M3 E46 convertible

Silver with Black leather interior

6 Speed Manual.. no other way in driving a M3 with out them paddle shift things, is just not real driving, no offence


----------



## .pursefiend.

jusli said:
			
		

> Daily Driver: 1997 Audi A4 1.8t
> Weekend Drive: 2005 Inifiniti G35 Sedan
> 
> Manual transmissions only in our household.



My boyfriend has the g37 sport manual. And he loves it. I need to learn how to drive it lol


----------



## impasto

CocoaGoddess said:


> My dream car right now! Do you have kids?




Nope, just me DH and the puppy.


----------



## Pursestan

2013 Lexus GS 350.
Sweet ride.


----------



## CocoaGoddess

impasto said:


> Nope, just me DH and the puppy.



I have kids, so I'm not sure if it's the car for me. They do have a type of SUV now though.


----------



## timayyyyy

2012 Mercedes Benz GLK350 4matic. I love this thing!


----------



## sweet38501

I'm driving a 2003 Jaguar XType.  Love it!  Is my fantasy car from when I was a teenager.


----------



## Threshold

Here's our new baby as of today...  Happy Birthday to DH, Happy Birthday to Me, Happy Anniversary to Us, and Happy Yuletide, too.

2013 Chevy Volt (electric), fully loaded:  OnStar, Bose Stereo, front & rear bumper sensors, rear  camera, lane-drift warning, hands free BlueTooth, white diamond premium  paint package, star wheels, spoiler, beige pebble leather seats that are  heated, remote start-up, keyless entry, and much more. If we wisely  drive, we'll use a tank of gas every 6-12months. We have a home solar  system with charging station which actually *feeds* the grid, rather  than draw from it.


----------



## Bagbug

2012 Acura TSX


----------



## kittykat08

2004 Chrysler serving convertible cherry red best little bugger ever! Even better than our truck in the snow, It's very awesome. Gift from my opa


----------



## absolutpink

xoAKIxo said:
			
		

> 2012 Hyundai Genesis Coupe in red



Nice!! My brother has one and loves it


----------



## absolutpink

Lajka said:
			
		

> Dears, all you driving cars with an automatic transmission? Or someone driving with a manual, like me?



My Beemer is my first automatic. I always drove manual til this car


----------



## absolutpink

Nakshidil said:
			
		

> All your cars are so nice! I drive a little Chevy Cobalt and I love her!



I used to have a cobalt SS!


----------



## absolutpink

L.Vuitton.Freak said:
			
		

> BMW M3 E46 convertible
> 
> Silver with Black leather interior
> 
> 6 Speed Manual.. no other way in driving a M3 with out them paddle shift things, is just not real driving, no offence



Beautiful!! My bf has a 2011 M3 and I love the days when I get to drive it. 

His is a DCT


----------



## nakedjaxx

VW Rabbit. I named her Trix.


----------



## Materialgirl417

2006 Chevy impala


----------



## 355F1

2010 Starfire Pearl Lexus IS 250 AWD is my DD, and I just sold my Ferrari F355 last month--currently in search of a replacement. 

Can't upload pics on here because the files are too large, I guess...????


----------



## ashleyroe

audi a4 quattro.


----------



## kenzibray

2002 Honda Civic SI


----------



## evo iris

Graphite Gray 2005 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution MR


----------



## 355F1

355F1 said:
			
		

> 2010 Starfire Pearl Lexus IS 250 AWD is my DD, and I just sold my Ferrari F355 last month--currently in search of a replacement.
> 
> Can't upload pics on here because the files are too large, I guess...????



Here is a pic of the White Princess getting ready to take down a T~Rex last month on my drive to Arizona, where I just moved to!


----------



## elvisgurly

2000 Ford Focus.


----------



## pmburk

Cadillac DTS


----------



## clu13

BMW x5 - DH took my Infiniti G37 and I'm not happy. I'm not an SUV girl. I miss my fast car but he drives further on the highway and I do "get the groceries."


----------



## EmilyXLC

I drive a British Racing Green Mini Cooper.


----------



## LKVMN32

2006 Ford Expedition


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Mercedes C350 - ready to get back in a SUV, it is so high maintenance with the Benz.


----------



## kllenore

BMW 323 - cannot wait to upgrade to a Mercedes SUV - 2 more years still but this snow and rear wheel drive is killing me!


----------



## Stansy

Fiat 500 - such a cutie and perfect for my needs


----------



## clu13

gottaluvmybags said:


> Mercedes C350 - ready to get back in a SUV, it is so high maintenance with the Benz.



How so?  All of our friends have purchased the maintenance packages and go once per year for service.  I REALLY want a CLS550 for my birthday.  DH wants me to stick with BMW, maybe a 6 series.  I don't love BMW but I made a huge mistake when I demanded my Saab and it was as junky as he expected.  It will be a "gift" but I still want some say in the matter!


----------



## Swanky

I'm on my 2nd Benz. . .  no more maint on it than any other luxe car I've had.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

clu13 said:
			
		

> How so?  All of our friends have purchased the maintenance packages and go once per year for service.  I REALLY want a CLS550 for my birthday.  DH wants me to stick with BMW, maybe a 6 series.  I don't love BMW but I made a huge mistake when I demanded my Saab and it was as junky as he expected.  It will be a "gift" but I still want some say in the matter!



It might just be my luck but since year one I've had problems, the latest was the starter in the tune of 2k,  in 3 yrs I've spent about 8-10k, but it really is a great looking/driving car


----------



## Swanky

Does it qualify as a lemon?  Personally I haven't experienced anything like that, we've had an ML and a GL.  My good friends each have a sedan, different models and haven't experienced anything like that either.


----------



## 355F1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Does it qualify as a lemon?  Personally I haven't experienced anything like that, we've had an ML and a GL.  My good friends each have a sedan, different models and haven't experienced anything like that either.



Most likely doesn't qualify as a lemon.  

Although lemon laws were created to protect the consumer they are very clear about what has to take place for a company to qualify it as a lemon because the manufacturer has to buy the car back. 

I don't feel sorry for anyone who incurs expensive repairs on a German car out of the standard 4/50,000 warranty. 

German cars are fantastic--I've owned a few. But I would never own one out of warranty. Last BMW I had I sold in 2009 had 39,000 miles on it.


----------



## timayyyyy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> 2013 Mercedes GL



How do you like the GL? I was thinking of upsizing to that once we start a family, perhaps next year or the year after that. Plus all that additional cargo space can't hurt. Currently have a 2012 GLK. I originally wanted a CLS but the thing is a ship and I'm horrible at parking . Is the GL "ship-like" to drive? What's the turning radius like?


----------



## Swanky

LOVE it.  LOVE!
Not a ship at all to me, just came out of an Escalade, lol!  The Benz turns on a dime and feels like a little sedan compared to the boat I just got rid of


----------



## V0N1B2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm on my 2nd Benz. . .  no more maint on it than any other luxe car I've had.



Me too, and I agree - out of all the luxury brands, they offer the best value for your dollar as well.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Does it qualify as a lemon?  Personally I haven't experienced anything like that, we've had an ML and a GL.  My good friends each have a sedan, different models and haven't experienced anything like that either.



I do t think so... We bought it brand new and do have a long commute... But my hubby's Corolla has more mileage and has not had any issues at all but tires.... This is the only car that has been so "needy" - worse part is my dad is a mechanic and can't even touch the car!


----------



## 355F1

timayyyyy said:


> I originally wanted a CLS but the thing is a ship and *I'm horrible at parking .*



:giggles:

OMG...I LOVE it that you can _admit it_!!!!


----------



## Swanky

Drive a Yukon XL/Escalade ESV for a while then you'll be a master at parking, lmbo!


----------



## Sweetpea83

2009 VW Jetta TDI.


----------



## timayyyyy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Drive a Yukon XL/Escalade ESV for a while then you'll be a master at parking, lmbo!


 Good god. I think I'd have a nervous breakdown if I had to lol. Drove a Cadillac STS for a bit and I wanted to cry every time I had to park. I bow down to you!!


----------



## timayyyyy

355F1 said:


> :giggles:
> 
> OMG...I LOVE it that you can _admit it_!!!!



I can't park straight in to save my life. I can reverse park no problem though. Unfortunately I can't reverse park on every spot lol esp if the turning radius of the vehicle is huge


----------



## tatertot

Lexus LS 350 but hopefully soon a new mommy ride will be coming


----------



## Chanel522

BMW 325i and BMW 335i.


----------



## qudz104

audi a4


----------



## iNeedCoffee

2003 Suburban. It was a gift from my mother in late 2002. She passed away in 2005, and I just can't bear to part with it. I will have it until it literally falls apart, and can't be driven anymore.


----------



## Trayler

Lexus ES350


----------



## every1dreams

Yukon Denali, Xmas gift from hubby last year. More like New Years gift, it was in the driveway New Years evening.


----------



## ninjanna

I drive a Toyota Corolla hatch.  My little humble car, hehe.


----------



## AECornell

2009 Audi A4. My second Audi, they're the best cars and I will probably drive one for a long time!


----------



## Love Of My Life

2012 green jag


----------



## divadivine682

2012 Jeep Patriot. LOVE it!!


----------



## Bag Fetish

ninjanna said:


> I drive a Toyota Corolla hatch.  My little humble car, hehe.



How do you like the toyota?   My car just died yesterday on the way home and Im now (un planned) in the market for a new car.
At the moment my choices are  2013 Corolla or a 2013 hyandai Elantra GT 
Im just looking for something good on gas, and to do my running around, nothing over the top.


----------



## Nikuska

Chrysler PT Cruiser


----------



## Collie5

2012 Mazda 3 sedan. LOVE my new little car. Cute, sporty and great gas mileage!


----------



## ninjanna

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> How do you like the toyota?   My car just died yesterday on the way home and Im now (un planned) in the market for a new car.
> At the moment my choices are  2013 Corolla or a 2013 hyandai Elantra GT
> Im just looking for something good on gas, and to do my running around, nothing over the top.



It's great  it would be a good family car too. It's really just a simple car. My car is a little older so mileage is not too bad and toyota are always improving mileage, so the new corolla probably has really good mileage. Plus it's probably more sporty and nicer looking than mine, haha. Anyway, mine fits everything I need to (I've even fit boxes of furniture from ikea, and large foldable trestle tables (3 of them) with large speakers and stools). I was amazed with how much space my car had. Parking is easy. Roomy even with 5 people in the car. It would be good for you if you don't want anything over the top, and that you just need one to get around. 





			
				Collie5 said:
			
		

> 2012 Mazda 3 sedan. LOVE my new little car. Cute, sporty and great gas mileage!


My mum has a 2010 Mazda 3 hatch and I LOVE driving it. It's so fun, stereo speakers are great, quite sporty, and just overall sexy.  I wish I could swap cars with hers! Haha.


----------



## Bag Fetish

ninjanna said:


> It's great  it would be a good family car too. It's really just a simple car. My car is a little older so mileage is not too bad and toyota are always improving mileage, so the new corolla probably has really good mileage. Plus it's probably more sporty and nicer looking than mine, haha. Anyway, mine fits everything I need to (I've even fit boxes of furniture from ikea, and large foldable trestle tables (3 of them) with large speakers and stools). I was amazed with how much space my car had. Parking is easy. Roomy even with 5 people in the car. It would be good for you if you don't want anything over the top, and that you just need one to get around.
> 
> 
> 
> My mum has a 2010 Mazda 3 hatch and I LOVE driving it. It's so fun, stereo speakers are great, quite sporty, and just overall sexy.  I wish I could swap cars with hers! Haha.



Well I have to say i have never driven a toyota so today was the first and I was happy with it.
It is a smooth ride, no really blind spots so that is a bonus.   Lots of room for me   I dont go far and really its back and forth to work is all. ( the odd little coach trip 
this is the 2013


----------



## ninjanna

Bag Fetish said:
			
		

> Well I have to say i have never driven a toyota so today was the first and I was happy with it.
> It is a smooth ride, no really blind spots so that is a bonus.   Lots of room for me   I dont go far and really its back and forth to work is all. ( the odd little coach trip
> this is the 2013



On nice! They really are reliable cars


----------



## gabsgranny

2006 Ford Freestyle. Would like to get a newer car. This one has so much room though!


----------



## Cullinan

No car - with my road sense I'm safer as a passenger - and so is the rest of the world!!!


----------



## timetoshop2012

*2007 Honda CR-V EX-L In Tango Red Pearl!

I  My Car!

I Made The Last Payment A Few Months Ago, So My Car Is Officially Payed Off! 

My Car Looks Just Like The One Pictured, Except I Have A "Caution This Vehicle Is A Transformer" Sticker On The Back Of Mine! *


----------



## Christofle

2013 Mercedes C300


----------



## Catshandbags767

1988 Toyota truck. It's a trooper.


----------



## youssefm

When I turned 18 my parents got me a 2011 Mercedes C300 (can't wait to trade up after I get my own job lol)


----------



## mirason

I bought my dream car in 2008... Still love her!! 2008 Mercedes-Benz GL 450... Best mom truck ever!!


----------



## amidnightwish21

2001 dark green Honda Accord... it's a bit beat up and its got a lot of miles on it (265,000) but it does everything that I need it too and runs great. I can't complain.


----------



## jennarae86

just got a 2013 Manual black Acura ILX, it's my company car for work/home


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I have a Nissan Sentra. My lease is up in September but I'm already contemplating a new car.

Does anyone have suggestions? I just finish grad school and am working my first real job so although I'd like something SUPER luxurious, it's not realistic at this time.


----------



## Collie5

californiaCRUSH said:


> I have a Nissan Sentra. My lease is up in September but I'm already contemplating a new car.
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions? I just finish grad school and am working my first real job so although I'd like something SUPER luxurious, it's not realistic at this time.



Choosing a car is so subjective as everyone has different tastes, but I bought a 2012 Mazda 3 sedan last year, and I'm absolutely loving it. They are getting rave reviews from the car experts, super good gas mileage (40 mpg highway), FUN to drive, and I love the sporty look. They are also very reasonably priced.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Collie5 said:


> Choosing a car is so subjective as everyone has different tastes, but I bought a 2012 Mazda 3 sedan last year, and I'm absolutely loving it. They are getting rave reviews from the car experts, super good gas mileage (40 mpg highway), FUN to drive, and I love the sporty look. They are also very reasonably priced.



I've always thought the Mazda 3 was adorable! The gas mileage is definitely very enticing. I'm definitely going to have to go check it out and take it for a test drive.


----------



## Collie5

californiaCRUSH said:


> I've always thought the Mazda 3 was adorable! The gas mileage is definitely very enticing. I'm definitely going to have to go check it out and take it for a test drive.



I hope you like it! I have talked to other Mazda 3 owners who have the slightly older models and they love theirs too. They are very good quality. The new Skyactive engine technology is awesome. Very high compression which helps give it an MPG that can compete with the hybrids. It is such a fun little car to drive!
 I got the Grand Touring i package which has just about everything you could want, leather heated seats, Bluetooth, Navigation system etc. The only option I added was the Moonroof/Bose sound system, and after tax and license fees I paid right around $25,000, but they start at less than $20,000 (around 16,000-18,000) for the basic models and it comes in a sedan or hatchback. Geez, I sound like I should be working for Mazda selling their cars! LOL!


----------



## lazeny

I drive a 2007 Toyota Yaris.


----------



## Love4MK

A black 2005 Chevy Cobalt.  Nothing fancy.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Collie5 said:


> I hope you like it! I have talked to other Mazda 3 owners who have the slightly older models and they love theirs too. They are very good quality. The new Skyactive engine technology is awesome. Very high compression which helps give it an MPG that can compete with the hybrids. It is such a fun little car to drive!
> I got the Grand Touring i package which has just about everything you could want, leather heated seats, Bluetooth, Navigation system etc. The only option I added was the Moonroof/Bose sound system, and after tax and license fees I paid right around $25,000, but they start at less than $20,000 (around 16,000-18,000) for the basic models and it comes in a sedan or hatchback. Geez, I sound like I should be working for Mazda selling their cars! LOL!



I've always wanted an SUV but now that I live in LA and gas is much more expensive here than back home I figure I should be thinking more practically and really look into cars that will give me good mileage. Filling up often SUCKS.

I would probably lease because I'm just out of graduate school so I"m not ready for a big purchase, but the MSRP for the Mazda is around the same as for my current Nissan so I gather the lease prices shouldn't be too drastically different.


----------



## beth.stephenson

2009 1.4 Mini One- not the fanciest but I love her!!!


----------



## Collie5

californiaCRUSH said:


> I've always wanted an SUV but now that I live in LA and gas is much more expensive here than back home I figure I should be thinking more practically and really look into cars that will give me good mileage. Filling up often SUCKS.
> 
> I would probably lease because I'm just out of graduate school so I"m not ready for a big purchase, but the MSRP for the Mazda is around the same as for my current Nissan so I gather the lease prices shouldn't be too drastically different.



I live in Northern CA so I know what you mean about gas prices. I used to have higher performance sports cars (my last was my FAV- a Nissan 350Z) but the gas mileage was just not working for me with the gas prices creeping upwards. So, I sold my Z and went looking for a sporty, economical, car that fit my needs and the Mazda 3 has really made me a happy camper!


----------



## chicmom78

2012 Range Rover


----------



## gottaluvmybags

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> 2012 Range Rover



How do you like it?  We are considering SUVs and need lots of room


----------



## Swanky

How many seats do you need?


----------



## Tabbscat

2012 Honda pilot and I love it!!!  It drives great for an SUV plus I am a mom of two under 5 yrs old so the room is a major plus.  If I had no kids I am sure I would go for a BMW 3 series or something though


----------



## LuvManoloB

I drive a 2011 Nissan Juke. I love it and it's so fun to drive!


----------



## chicmom78

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> How do you like it?  We are considering SUVs and need lots of room



If you need lots of room this may not be the vehicle for you. It seats 5 only. I would suggest a land rover LR4 or Mercedes GL if you're looking for something along the lines of a range rover, as they have optional 7 seats. I had a LR4 before this and LOVED it and kind of want one again!!


----------



## Chanel522

We have fit 8 comfortably into an Audi Q7, but that was our son and 6 friends...all between 8-9 year old boys.


----------



## Chanel522

Actually, I lied...lol!!  I meant 5 kids and 3 adults.  2 adults up front, 1 in the backseat with 2 kids and then 3 kids in the third row.  That was a one time thing and my ears and nerves don't recommend it again!!  Lol


----------



## gottaluvmybags

chicmom78 said:
			
		

> If you need lots of room this may not be the vehicle for you. It seats 5 only. I would suggest a land rover LR4 or Mercedes GL if you're looking for something along the lines of a range rover, as they have optional 7 seats. I had a LR4 before this and LOVED it and kind of want one again!!






			
				Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Actually, I lied...lol!!  I meant 5 kids and 3 adults.  2 adults up front, 1 in the backseat with 2 kids and then 3 kids in the third row.  That was a one time thing and my ears and nerves don't recommend it again!!  Lol



Thanks guys . We def will need 3 rows with 2 in cars eats and a teen growing like a weed and lots of football gear, stroller, diaper bag, etc.

We had a Nissan Armada before we got my MB C350 and I loved it!!  But I have also become a fan of the higher end vehicles after owning the Mercedes.


----------



## Swanky

High end w/ lots of seats leaves few options:
Escalade
Navigator
Lexus LX
Infiniti QX
Mercedes GL
Audi Q7


----------



## catherineybanez

I drive a Gucci Fiat. She's my baby I love her.


----------



## 355F1

catherineybanez said:
			
		

> I drive a Gucci Fiat. She's my baby I love her.



500!!!!


----------



## All Smiles

I can update my post here ) I just traded my car today for a 2012 Lexus is250 f sport.. Soo excited


----------



## 355F1

All Smiles said:
			
		

> I can update my post here ) I just traded my car today for a 2012 Lexus is250 f sport.. Soo excited



Yay!!!

I have a 250, too!


What color???


----------



## All Smiles

355F1 said:
			
		

> Yay!!!
> 
> I have a 250, too!
> 
> What color???



Mercury grey


----------



## DebbieAnn

*2008 Ford Escape*


----------



## 355F1

All Smiles said:
			
		

> Mercury grey



Way cool!

I bought mine new in July 2010. 

Mine is a 2010 and already has 68,000miles on it. 

Lexus is completely redesigning the IS for the 2014 MY and it is being introduced next month at the Detroit Auto Show. 

I go through DDs very quickly because oif my job.


----------



## All Smiles

^ I was contemplating waiting it out, I've seen photos of it covered up and in testing but I could wait that long lol.

I  it


----------



## MegsVC

2003 Mini Cooper S

I love her! She has a lot of work put into her under the hood, and some cosmetic stuff as well (this was before the lowering kit I put on) 
She is ridiculously fast with close to 400horse and such a light weight car, and handles like a dream. 
I've driven some nice cars (not Lamborghini nice, but a lot of modified imports) and she is one of the nicest handling cars I've driven. Takes corners like a beast!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

^^^Love the Mini!  


Mine is a 2012 Jeep Liberty Jet, and it's loaded with all the cool toys. I love it!!!


----------



## sara

bmw x3


----------



## IzzeyAnn

2012 Jetta SEL


----------



## Love4H

gottaluvmybags said:


> Thanks guys . We def will need 3 rows with 2 in cars eats and a teen growing like a weed and lots of football gear, stroller, diaper bag, etc.
> 
> We had a Nissan Armada before we got my MB C350 and I loved it!!  But I have also become a fan of the higher end vehicles after owning the Mercedes.



My dad has Lexus LX 570. It fits 7 people and pretty comfortable. 

My friend has an infinity SUV with 7 seats (don't know the model) it's huge and looks fat but not as comfortable as Lexus LX 570.
Infiniti also has problems with paint coming off. The dealer says its a very common problem for that brand.


----------



## Swanky

The new Lexus LX is about $30-35k more than the Infiniti though.  Just FYI.


----------



## Grasshopper2

MegsVC said:


> 2003 Mini Cooper S
> 
> I love her! She has a lot of work put into her under the hood, and some cosmetic stuff as well (this was before the lowering kit I put on)
> She is ridiculously fast with close to 400horse and such a light weight car, and handles like a dream.
> I've driven some nice cars (not Lamborghini nice, but a lot of modified imports) and she is one of the nicest handling cars I've driven. Takes corners like a beast!



Love this! I've wanted a Cooper for awhile now but I'll just have to drool over yours. Right now mine is a Jeep Cherokee.


----------



## loves

MegsVC said:
			
		

> 2003 Mini Cooper S
> 
> I love her! She has a lot of work put into her under the hood, and some cosmetic stuff as well (this was before the lowering kit I put on)
> She is ridiculously fast with close to 400horse and such a light weight car, and handles like a dream.
> I've driven some nice cars (not Lamborghini nice, but a lot of modified imports) and she is one of the nicest handling cars I've driven. Takes corners like a beast!



Love this! Will be my next car the mini


----------



## Theren

*2006 Nissan Xterra X*


----------



## pavilion

2012 Subaru Outback


----------



## ShirleyAnnM

BMW 330ci at the moment


----------



## princesssugarg

Got this beast today!  2013 Audi S6


----------



## Wilsom04

BMW 528i


----------



## Wilsom04

Congrats! It is a beauty.


----------



## Greta_V

Volvo, volvo and only volvo! LOVVVVEEEEEEEE


----------



## raindrops4roses

I drive a fabulous little sporty MX5 which I love. It's like driving inside a little pod... and boy can she zoom. Her name is "Lola"!! When you drive her, because she is so low to the ground, you feel like you are going a lot faster than you actually are... love it!!!


----------



## Esquared72

Volkswagen Jetta TDI - I just bought it in December and am now a German diesel convert!


----------



## AECornell

Chanel522 said:


> We have fit 8 comfortably into an Audi Q7, but that was our son and 6 friends...all between 8-9 year old boys.



Do you love your Q7? I haven't been able to test drive one yet, but I'm an Audi girl, and looking to get an SUV. Had an A6 before and have an A4 now, and I feel like I can't get another brand! I like the roominess of it. Does the Q7 have any pickup (i like to drive fast) or any issues that you have had?


----------



## doreur

No car for me here in NYC...just a Metro card and an account with a black car service.


----------



## 355F1

AECornell said:


> Does the Q7 have any pickup *(i like to drive fast)* or any issues that you have had?



Hah!

A woman who _admits_ it!!!


----------



## Wpleetis

MegsVC said:


> 2003 Mini Cooper S
> 
> I love her! She has a lot of work put into her under the hood, and some cosmetic stuff as well (this was before the lowering kit I put on)
> She is ridiculously fast with close to 400horse and such a light weight car, and handles like a dream.
> I've driven some nice cars (not Lamborghini nice, but a lot of modified imports) and she is one of the nicest handling cars I've driven. Takes corners like a beast!



I agree with you! MINI is super fun to drive! I love my little guy too


----------



## Swanky

AECornell said:


> Do you love your Q7? I haven't been able to test drive one yet, but I'm an Audi girl, and looking to get an SUV. Had an A6 before and have an A4 now, and I feel like I can't get another brand! I like the roominess of it. Does the Q7 have any pickup (i like to drive fast) or any issues that you have had?



The one I test drove had plenty of pick up for an SUV IMO.  I liked it a lot although I ended up choosing the Mercedes GL instead.  I also have a lead foot, lol!


----------



## AECornell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The one I test drove had plenty of pick up for an SUV IMO.  I liked it a lot although I ended up choosing the Mercedes GL instead.  I also have a lead foot, lol!



I have this problem with slow left lane drivers, so I have a tendency to "go around them", i.e. speed around them so they know I'm annoyed. I tried the ML350 but just didn't like it that much, which disappointed me because I was set on it from the beginning. I should know better than to leave my beloved Audi! When we move we'll probably get a Q7.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I do it too. . .  why crawl through the left lane?!
I had an ML 12 yrs ago when they came out and liked it.  The new body is beautiful IMO but I haven't driven it.


----------



## AECornell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOL! I do it too. . .  why crawl through the left lane?!
> I had an ML 12 yrs ago when they came out and liked it.  The new body is beautiful IMO but I haven't driven it.



I didn't like where the shifter was (on the steering wheel) and it didn't seem to have much pickup. The interior was nice but I just didn't get that "I need to have this car" feeling. So I went to Audi a few weekends later and got an A4, which I fell in love with right away


----------



## Swanky

Can't help what you like!  The Audi was too small for me.  I came out of a big chunky Escalade and need lots of room.  I didn't want to go big again {Escalade, Lexus LX, Navigator, etc. . .} but there's only a few choices in the mid-size but large SUVs.
I'm loving my GL   Maybe the Audi will work for me next time, it was a fun drive!
We had an A4 in a metallic blue when they first came out, awesome car!


----------



## Rosycheeks

CLS550. The new body makes mine look bad  I used to have an ML350 as my first car, i think one of my regrets in life was letting her go.


----------



## Harpertoo

I'm driving a BMW 535i, but would love something a bit smaller!


----------



## lil_peanut

Can't remember the last time I updated the list so here goes:

My two daily drivers:
2011 Lexus IS 350c in starfire pearl ( no mods yet but thinking of lowering it a bit.)
2008 Toyota FJ Cruiser (lifted 6 inches, 33" tires, it's our muddin' truck!)

DH daily driver:
2012 Toyota Tundra rock warrior (lifted 12 inches, 38" tires, etc. It's our go big or go home truck, heh. )

Fun cars we share:
1963 Austin Mini Cooper (cute little mini with a Honda civic 1.6 liter VTEC motor. 170 HP in a 1200lb car. Scoots!)
2005 Lotus Elise in chrome orange (see avatar!)
1963 Lincoln continental convertible 
1969 ford f250 camper special with less than 20k original miles. It's all original and looks brand new, was a gift from my Grandpa.  it's lunar green and sick as hell. 

Yep, we love our cars.


----------



## 355F1

lil_peanut said:


> Can't remember the last time I updated the list so here goes:
> 
> My two daily drivers:
> 2011 Lexus IS 350c in starfire pearl ( no mods yet but thinking of lowering it a bit.)
> 2008 Toyota FJ Cruiser (lifted 6 inches, 33" tires, it's our muddin' truck!)
> 
> DH daily driver:
> 2012 Toyota Tundra rock warrior (lifted 12 inches, 38" tires, etc. It's our go big or go home truck, heh. )
> 
> Fun cars we share:
> 1963 Austin Mini Cooper (cute little mini with a Honda civic 1.6 liter VTEC motor. 170 HP in a 1200lb car. Scoots!)
> 2005 Lotus Elise in chrome orange (see avatar!)
> 1963 Lincoln continental convertible
> 1969 ford f250 camper special with less than 20k original miles. It's all original and looks brand new, was a gift from my Grandpa.  it's lunar green and sick as hell.
> 
> Yep, we love our cars.



We chatted before!  I was in SF last weekend visiting my friend who has the Lotus!  Alwyas love hanging out with her. 

I have a Starfire Pearl IS, as well for my DD. IT is a 2010 with 75k miles it already!  I go through DD's for work so quickly!

Is there really any color in the world better than Starfire Pearl...???


----------



## lil_peanut

That's so cool! Well, you guys had some awesome weather for taking out the Lotus! 

Yeah, it was really hard to find a good used Lexus with low miles on it, especially the convertible model. Of course now I understand why everyone drives them to death. So much fun! I originally wanted black and then we found the unicorn car...starfire pearl with black interior. That color is insane in the sun. Glad you're still enjoying yours!


----------



## lil_peanut

The day I brought home my baby! Plus, our two trucks in the background. 







I've already put in an order for new plates at the DMV. Can't drive a car that has "JHO" on it! LOL


----------



## MegsVC

lil_peanut said:
			
		

> Can't remember the last time I updated the list so here goes:
> 
> My two daily drivers:
> 2011 Lexus IS 350c in starfire pearl ( no mods yet but thinking of lowering it a bit.)
> 2008 Toyota FJ Cruiser (lifted 6 inches, 33" tires, it's our muddin' truck!)
> 
> DH daily driver:
> 2012 Toyota Tundra rock warrior (lifted 12 inches, 38" tires, etc. It's our go big or go home truck, heh. )
> 
> Fun cars we share:
> 1963 Austin Mini Cooper (cute little mini with a Honda civic 1.6 liter VTEC motor. 170 HP in a 1200lb car. Scoots!)
> 2005 Lotus Elise in chrome orange (see avatar!)
> 1963 Lincoln continental convertible
> 1969 ford f250 camper special with less than 20k original miles. It's all original and looks brand new, was a gift from my Grandpa.  it's lunar green and sick as hell.
> 
> Yep, we love our cars.



Do you have any pics of your mini? I'm drooling over the sounds of it over here!


----------



## Love4H

AECornell said:


> Do you love your Q7? I haven't been able to test drive one yet, but I'm an Audi girl, and looking to get an SUV. Had an A6 before and have an A4 now, and I feel like I can't get another brand! I like the roominess of it. Does the Q7 have any pickup (i like to drive fast) or any issues that you have had?



I have heard bad reviews on the Q7 and Q5. Both persons had problems with the engines of their cars within two years. One of them was a big time fan of Audi with A8 and A6 before so it was a big disappointment.


----------



## lil_peanut

MegsVC said:


> Do you have any pics of your mini? I'm drooling over the sounds of it over here!




I'll do you one better! 

This is the first time we started up "Nigel"! Please pardon my squeals of joy, I was really really excited!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeGu7BFQztU

Our Grandpa truck at a local summertime show:






At a Lotus run...you can pick ours out.


----------



## MegsVC

lil_peanut said:
			
		

> I'll do you one better!
> 
> This is the first time we started up "Nigel"! Please pardon my squeals of joy, I was really really excited!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeGu7BFQztU
> 
> Our Grandpa truck at a local summertime show:
> 
> At a Lotus run...you can pick ours out.



Ahhhh!!!!! I'm in love!
Is that you squealing in the background of the video? 
So fun! 
I put some nice after market exhaust on mine, and it gives her a low throaty rumble.
She's like a two pack a day cougar, taunting boys with her seductive purr.


----------



## habanerita

Audi A4-my third Audi A4


----------



## lil_peanut

MegsVC said:


> Ahhhh!!!!! I'm in love!
> Is that you squealing in the background of the video?
> So fun!
> I put some nice after market exhaust on mine, and it gives her a low throaty rumble.
> She's like a two pack a day cougar, taunting boys with her seductive purr.



Lol it is!! Nice to see another chick into modified minis!


----------



## MegsVC

lil_peanut said:
			
		

> Lol it is!! Nice to see another chick into modified minis!



I'm into modified ANYTHING!!  
No one expects it from me, I get the weirdest looks when I start talking cars lol.
Or when I used to drive my boyfriends RHD turbo Silvia, I got so much hate when people pulled up beside the whitest little girl ever in a done up car. 

I adore the old minis though. They have so much character. New cars are nice, but I need my cars to have some personality to them! 
I'd like to restore one myself some day. 

Although my boyfriends grandpa has a '67 Plymouth GTX hemi just sitting rotting in his driveway with 30k original kms on it... It is one rare friggen car, and he's had people offer anywhere between 35-50grand in as is condition, but my boyfriend is hoping it gets left to him so it can be the first restoration project. It's such a beautiful car.


----------



## NYC4eva

2012 Mazda 6!


----------



## BabyBoo

2010 Lexus ES 350


----------



## Love4MK

Nothing fancy.  I drive a 2005 Chevy Cobalt.


----------



## stacmck

2011 Honda CR-V


----------



## cyn_cas

Nothing special here, just a 2005 Civic LX. Hopefully within a year a new Navigator!


----------



## Myblackbag

2007 Toyota RAV4....


----------



## friday13bride

2010 BMW M3 (the fun car) and a 2013 BMW X5 (the mommy car)
We are die hard BMW enthusiasts!


----------



## Jujubay

09 bmw 128i & 2012 328i


----------



## angelicskater16

W have the following cars:

1. 2006 Porsche Cayanne S  
2. 2007 Lexus GS 350  
3. 2008 Lexus LS 460L
4. 2013 Porsche Panamera S  (New Baby)


----------



## lovemysavior

My DH just bought me a black 2013 BMW 328i today!


----------



## Stilettolife

2005 Acura TL


----------



## Saviola

Acura NSX , although many get it confused with a corvette






Here is a photo of the NSX and the ITR..The Integra Type R is DF's track car (this one is my favorite)

and my go to car is my Acura TSX.

As you can tell, we are an Acura household


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lovemysavior said:


> My DH just bought me a black 2013 BMW 328i today!



Congrats! I love this car.


----------



## sugarcube88

I drive a toyota corolla - its petite, like me!


----------



## OverAnalyst

2011 Subaru Outback...I love my car so much. I traded in my Mercedes C class for it when I was pregnant. We also have a Ford F150 and are adding a Hyundai Genesis to our family sometime this year.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Still driving the same car! 2000 Mercedes-Benz SLK 230 Limited Edition.


----------



## laylee

a tahoe


----------



## rachil

I drive Mahindra XUV.


----------



## xsophiag

Toyota Camry.. from my Father


----------



## PrincessCake

A black VW Golf.


----------



## sanmi

my


----------



## Astaroth

Just bought a Mercedes SL350 in white - similar to the SL550 in the US but a 3.5L engine instead of the 4.7L

Pick it up on Saturday


----------



## emilybrooke

2006 VW Beetle... which I wanted when I was 15 and ended up buying for myself 10 years later   Just paid off last week, over 2 years early... still love it...


----------



## Irishgal

Astaroth said:


> Just bought a Mercedes SL350 in white - similar to the SL550 in the US but a 3.5L engine instead of the 4.7L
> 
> Pick it up on Saturday



Let me know how you like this car. I'm trying to decide between this one (in white too) and the SL550 but probably a 2010 rather than new.


----------



## fmirzz

04 Honda Accord Coupe, V6 and 6-Speed Manual too. I call him Red Lightning!


----------



## LisaAR

2011 Porsche Cayman S in macadamia. And no, I'm not what guys call a waste of a Porsche, I can drive it like the big boys. 
It was so funny when I test drove it and the salesman had to grab for the handle to hang on not expecting me to push the car


----------



## fmirzz

LisaAR said:


> 2011 Porsche Cayman S in macadamia. And no, I'm not what guys call a waste of a Porsche, I can drive it like the big boys.
> It was so funny when I test drove it and the salesman had to grab for the handle to hang on not expecting me to push the car



Very nice, only drove my uncle's Boxster (almost exact same car, just hardtop), very fun even though it was automatic. My father was looking at a Cayman actually, but got a Lexus LX570 instead. Sleek sports car or bulky SUV? Not my choice but whatever


----------



## Astaroth

Irishgal said:


> Let me know how you like this car. I'm trying to decide between this one (in white too) and the SL550 but probably a 2010 rather than new.



Where are you based? SL550 is Americas only and SL350 is EMEA only from what I understand. The SL500 is the EMEA version with the 4.7L engine, its same car as the SL550 just less extras included as standard.

I dont like the pre 2012 front end which is why we held off and the new engines are massively more efficient and powerful so win on both side


----------



## LisaAR

fmirzz said:


> Very nice, only drove my uncle's Boxster (almost exact same car, just hardtop), very fun even though it was automatic. My father was looking at a Cayman actually, but got a Lexus LX570 instead. Sleek sports car or bulky SUV? Not my choice but whatever


The Boxer is pretty much the same, just convertible. I drove one too couldn't tell the difference in how it drove, I got the Cayman because I don't do well in a lot of sun. I don't get a SUV vs convertible choice like that, but maybe it's a which to buy first question and both get owned in the long run?


----------



## Dentist22

2012 Yukon Denali XL
2004 MB ML350
2002 Firebird (DHs car)


----------



## johnstephen1

RS5 my favorite car.


----------



## Irishgal

Astaroth said:


> Where are you based? SL550 is Americas only and SL350 is EMEA only from what I understand. The SL500 is the EMEA version with the 4.7L engine, its same car as the SL550 just less extras included as standard.
> 
> I dont like the pre 2012 front end which is why we held off and the new engines are massively more efficient and powerful so win on both side



I'm in the USA, they have both SL550 and SLK 350, but yes, not the SL350. I took a complete turn and decided to get a Porsche Cayman, I pick it up Friday! I will keep my SL 500 as a second car, but I figured it was time to try something else. I love that the Porsche is such not a girl car, lol, and yes, of course I got a manual.


----------



## DawnJohny

I did not drive any type of car.Because i have not any car.I will buy a new car in next month.......


----------



## TheImportersWife

still driving my 2004 Ford Excursion Limited Diesel 4x4 






DH recently got rid of the Porshe Turbo S cabriolet :cry:  (it wasn't practical being that I can't drive a manual and we have 3 little ones and my husband is always traveling.)






Now we have a 2013 Toyota Land Cruiser (my kids make me drive this when he's traveling. It's nice, but small. )

and we also have a 2nd Ford Excursion Limited Ultimate 4x4


----------



## Qtvixen

08 Lexus IS 250


----------



## purseonal

08 Corvette
04 Jeep Wrangler
Love them both


----------



## Stilettolife

05 Acura TL


----------



## conradflowers

Volkswagen Jetta!! love it!


----------



## viacarolina2394

This is my 2011 VW Eos!

It's crazy, as much as I crave for my little 128i BMW I cannot bypass the fact that I love having a hardtop convertible WITH a sunroof! lol


----------



## Jennixon

viacarolina2394 said:


> This is my 2011 VW Eos!
> 
> It's crazy, as much as I crave for my little 128i BMW I cannot bypass the fact that I love having a hardtop convertible WITH a sunroof! lol



I have this car too but in silver. I love it so much!


----------



## khahn

I drive a Nissan Murano! Dont like it much......trading it in for a used 2008 Porche Cayenne....but the fuel economy is crap...


----------



## jewelrygirl2

A 2012 Camry. It's a comfortable car but I'm hoping I can get a convertible when the lease is up.


----------



## viacarolina2394

Jennixon said:


> I have this car too but in silver. I love it so much!



I don't think any other 2 door convertible can compare, its just so convenient! lol


----------



## Jennixon

viacarolina2394 said:


> I don't think any other 2 door convertible can compare, its just so convenient! lol



I couldn't believe the price! Such a bargain for what it does


----------



## viacarolina2394

Jennixon said:


> I couldn't believe the price! Such a bargain for what it does



Mine was quite expensive, how much did you buy yours for? Well, quite expensive for a VW IMHO


----------



## Jennixon

Mine was under 40 and with all the bells and whistles I thought that was great. Most hardtop convertibles that are loaded like mine are very expensive. Although I bought mine in 2009 so I don't know the current price.


----------



## viacarolina2394

Do you also have the Luxe? Mine was close to 46 I believe. Then again, i'm 18 this is my first car so I felt that was pricey lol


----------



## emilybrooke

viacarolina2394 said:


> This is my 2011 VW Eos!
> 
> It's crazy, as much as I crave for my little 128i BMW I cannot bypass the fact that I love having a hardtop convertible WITH a sunroof! lol



EOS is definitely my next car (or a C70) as soon as I find a red one. I love them!


----------



## Jennixon

I think so lol. I know it is the turbo but I'm not sure. You're right about it being expensive for a VW. I guess I had looked at the Mercedes hardtop for so long that the Eos seemed like a good price lol. Kinda like I show my husband Hermes and then ask for LV


----------



## Jennixon

So they are about 46 now? Mine is a 2009 and was less back then. I was actually thinking about getting a black one in a few years - I would hate to incur a car note so I plan on hanging on to this one for a while - but I didn't think about them going up that much.


----------



## miss_cherie

Can I join?  As of last week I'm officially a Mini owner - I picked up my new Mini Cooper S Countryman and haven't looked back!!


----------



## Design1230

Mine Red RDX 2013


----------



## Chanieish

I drive a 2010 MB C300

DBF drives a 2013 BMW 335i

But I end up driving his car more often! It just feels better.


----------



## iseebearbears

2013 bmw x5


----------



## sabrunka

2006 Nissan Sentra.. Obviously not as flash as you girls lol..


----------



## tessa06

Had to trade in my 08 G37s coupe when we found out I was pregnant.. Got a 2012 X5.. Love love this car..




Then my husband traded in his 2011 Evo for a 328i for practicality reason.


----------



## bloodyxcape

I own a white 2013 Nissan rogue. It's the second car to be in my possession but the first I actually bought.


----------



## RedPoppies

2008 Volkswagen Jetta SE in Platinum Gray and I just paid it off a couple of weeks ago! *WOO HOO*! 

I love the Volkswagens and specifically the Jettas! They're great, sturdy, fabulous little cars. This is my second one. Unfortunately I really don't like the body style of the new ones. I think it looks too Americanized for my taste so unless they come out with a new body style that I enjoy this will probably be my last VW. Guess I will have to upgrade to Audi


----------



## RedPoppies

viacarolina2394 said:


> This is my 2011 VW Eos!
> 
> It's crazy, as much as I crave for my little 128i BMW I cannot bypass the fact that I love having a hardtop convertible WITH a sunroof! lol


 
I remember when these first came out! I was 18 and working at the VW/Audi/Porsche dealership in my city. I used to show it to customers and everyone would comment on how it's like a Transformer haha! Very cool cars.


----------



## Amandarin

From 2008-January this year I drove a gorgeous midnight blue 2007 BMW 330i... Right before I moved to Denmark my mum traded it in and bought my sister and I 2013 Honda accords (mines black on black, where as my sisters is white on white lol)

BUTTT at my house we have... So many freakin' cars (we also own a race shop, and 6 various race cars)

My mum
2008 Lincoln Nav black 
2008 maserati quattroporte white 

My brother 
2013 Hyundai genesis coupe 3.8 touring white with red and black interior
2010 Chev avalanche white
2012 Ducati 848 evo

My sister
2013 Honda accord white

Me 
2013 Honda accord black

My sisters boyfriend
2010 Chev corvette red


----------



## bohobeach

I live on a small island and there aren't too many cars. Most people have boats and bikes!


----------



## poppylee

2005 Nissan~ that my great cutie~


----------



## MarvelGirl

2007 Pewter Mercedes CLK 350 convertible
2005 Silver Jeep Grand Cherokee

Love them both! No car notes. So happy!


----------



## horse17

mercedes E350...been driving this model for years and now Im on the fence for going into an suv...looking at GLK and maybe the smaller cadillac suv...i think I'll miss my sedan though


----------



## pixiesparkle

I only got my license 2 years ago at 21 My very first and current car is a Mini Cooper in Red with white stripes. I live in the city and rarely drive long distance so a small car is perfect (much easier to find parking!)


----------



## carvedwords

2013 Honda Odyssey


----------



## reganwh

2013 Toyota Rav4 limited 4wd


----------



## emilybrooke

Just got rid of my beetle yesterday for a brand new Jetta. Love it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

2012 Jetta SE in Candy White. My first car and I love her to death 

Highly recommended as a mid-entry level car! Jettas are safe and they offer a lot compared to other cars in its level. And the Tiptronic function is fantastic


----------



## emilybrooke

sbuxaddict said:


> 2012 Jetta SE in Candy White. My first car and I love her to death
> 
> Highly recommended as a mid-entry level car! Jettas are safe and they offer a lot compared to other cars in its level. And the Tiptronic function is fantastic
> 
> View attachment 2184481



Twins! I never buy anything but German. I forgot my pic on the last post


----------



## yangyang

emilybrooke said:


> Twins! I never buy anything but German. I forgot my pic on the last post
> 
> View attachment 2184519



Woot woot! I almost got the Tornado Red too, then we'd _really _be twins! 

No sunroof for me though, I went for the convenience package instead. I am so in love with this car! This is silly but I want to high-five every driver I see with this car hehe


----------



## emilybrooke

yangyang said:


> Woot woot! I almost got the Tornado Red too, then we'd _really _be twins!
> 
> No sunroof for me though, I went for the convenience package instead. I am so in love with this car! This is silly but I want to high-five every driver I see with this car hehe



Same! I waited a long time for this to pop up for sale because I wanted all the features my beetle had. I couldn't go without heated leather or sunroof (or red)! The touchscreen radio is a nice touch. I bought it two days ago and never want to get out when I go anywhere. Love that new car smell!


----------



## sbuxaddict

emilybrooke said:


> Same! I waited a long time for this to pop up for sale because I wanted all the features my beetle had. I couldn't go without heated leather or sunroof (or red)! The touchscreen radio is a nice touch. I bought it two days ago and never want to get out when I go anywhere. Love that new car smell!



((Whoops forgot to logout from my friend's account!))

Aw you had a beetle? That was the car I used to want way back when  I almost got the Beetle but figured the Jetta would be easier for when I move out and whatnot.
This is my first car so the heated seats were so exciting to me, it made me love driving in the winter!
Congrats on your new car! Wow that is _really _new! Enjoy the smell  Nice tints btw, what % are they?

I have the 2012 model in SE with convenience, so I have the standard radio. But no complaints here, I still love my baby


----------



## Oliviabee

My lovely little seat Ibiza, Lovely little run around. My husband, however, has a Ducatti super sport 750cc Motorbike, bright red, beautiful Italian design and goes like a rocket!!!


----------



## MidNiteSun

bohobeach said:


> I live on a small island and there aren't too many cars. Most people have boats and bikes!



Cool.


----------



## mrskolar09

'04 Chevy Silverado crew cab Z-71  (I'm a country girl, we love our trucks!)

Love it to death, but will probably trade her in next year


----------



## mocha.lover

Now that I own my own car... a Toyota Rav4 2013!


----------



## E_clark

Audi A1 1.6 tdi - love it! Just got given a TT 2.0 TfSI as a courtesy car for 2 weeks tho - lots of fun!


----------



## Dancechika24

The lease on my Mercedes C300 ended so I had to give up my baby for this baby...Infiniti G37XS Coupe but I love it so much more than the C300!


----------



## EMMY

Just bought a 2013 Acadia Denali!! Yeah!! LOVE!!!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Dancechika24 said:


> The lease on my Mercedes C300 ended so I had to give up my baby for this baby...Infiniti G37XS Coupe but I love it so much more than the C300!



What a beauty


----------



## Dancechika24

sbuxaddict said:


> What a beauty



Thanks! I love it so much!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Dancechika24 said:


> Thanks! I love it so much!



That thing is a beast! Someone in my office has it and I drool every time I see it 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## violetunderground

2012 BMW 328i sedan


----------



## debssx3

2007 Blue Honda Civic 

I got it when I was 18 for my graduation present. Its been really good to me ever since. I love it and Im FINALLY going to pay it off next week!! As much as I want a new car, Im just going to keep my Civic since its still running well.


----------



## scumone

I drive a Volvo C30 and a Ford Ranger depending on what part of the country I'm working in.


----------



## LifeLuvLaughter

I can't drive at the moment but when I can I am so getting a Porsche in grey. It is my dream car and I know that if I get a Porsche I will treat so good, I'll out with a toothbrush to clean the rims.


----------



## LifeLuvLaughter

Oliviabee said:


> My lovely little seat Ibiza, Lovely little run around. My husband, however, has a Ducatti super sport 750cc Motorbike, bright red, beautiful Italian design and goes like a rocket!!!



I envy your husband. That is one gorgeous motorbike.


----------



## floridasun8

Dancechika24 said:


> The lease on my Mercedes C300 ended so I had to give up my baby for this baby...Infiniti G37XS Coupe but I love it so much more than the C300!



I have the exact same car and color, only in the convertible version.   

I also gave up a Mercedes CLK for the Infiniti and love it so much more as well!  From what I've heard, the Infiniti's will also cause a lot less problems than the Mercedes.

Congrats!


----------



## Theren

My new car  BMW 335xi.. here she is with my hubby in the car


----------



## Dany_37

BMW 550i!!!  She won't make it through 2013 though, I am eyeballing the Mercedes S550!!


----------



## alisma

Toyota Yaris 2008 Sedan automatic. It's a very reliable car, I'm very happy with it.


----------



## jesslovestexas

Traded in a Honda Pilot for a brand new Honda Fit for the sake of efficiency. And it was the WORST mistake of my life (that isn't a man!) It blows all over in the wind, kids are cramped, can't fit anything in it, there is NO get up and go so you just say a prayer on the ramp and hope someone lets you in. Horrible. Can't wait to get out of it. I call it the coke can.


----------



## carvedwords

2013 Honda Odyssey!  I know many don't like them and I admit I never did, but now that I have it I don't know why I didn't get one sooner.


----------



## jesslovestexas

carvedwords said:


> 2013 Honda Odyssey!  I know many don't like them and I admit I never did, but now that I have it I don't know why I didn't get one sooner.



As one who has 3 kids...envy....


----------



## murrad

I drive...Ford Figo 1.4


----------



## RedPoppies

LifeLuvLaughter said:


> I can't drive at the moment but when I can I am so getting a Porsche in grey. It is my dream car and I know that if I get a Porsche I will treat so good, I'll out with a toothbrush to clean the rims.


 
Oooh which Porsche? I love the Cayenne and the 911.


----------



## Di 623

jesslovestexas said:


> Traded in a Honda Pilot for a brand new Honda Fit for the sake of efficiency. And it was the WORST mistake of my life (that isn't a man!) It blows all over in the wind, kids are cramped, can't fit anything in it, there is NO get up and go so you just say a prayer on the ramp and hope someone lets you in. Horrible. Can't wait to get out of it. I call it the coke can.



That's so funny, I'm on my 2nd Fit because I love it so much! I came from smaller cars (my first was an '88 CRX) so maybe I'm used to it. I could see how coming from a Pilot would be a total shock to your system. 

I had an '07 Fit which I put 93,000 miles on in 4 years so I traded it in for an '11. The '07 was like a go-kart, which was fun except in the wind on the highway. The '11 is much better.


----------



## jesslovestexas

Di 623 said:


> That's so funny, I'm on my 2nd Fit because I love it so much! I came from smaller cars (my first was an '88 CRX) so maybe I'm used to it. I could see how coming from a Pilot would be a total shock to your system.
> 
> I had an '07 Fit which I put 93,000 miles on in 4 years so I traded it in for an '11. The '07 was like a go-kart, which was fun except in the wind on the highway. The '11 is much better.



I went from a minivan to a pilot. Yeah, the wind is really scary on the highway and forget it if its raining AND windy. The good thing is the car will be paid off right when my oldest of 3 turns 16 so I think it will be great for him.


----------



## Myblackbag

'07 Toyota RAV4


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Traded in my Nissan Sentra for a new Honda Civic. It's good on gas and perfect for my job that requires me to travel to some less than reputable neighborhoods. A Mercedes wouldn't have been the best idea.


----------



## Swanky

I had a Honda Civic {CRX, now how old do I look?!} once and loved it!


----------



## wakka

ford  focus - nothing special but gets me from A to B


----------



## tangowithme

Stateside, I loved my old Ford Escort. He might have not been pretty  (yes, a he named the Grey Ghost was dull grey with burgundy seats), but it started even in Minnesota  winters. It was such a reliable car and just the right size. It had a couple of little dents and scratches, so there was no worry about ruining a pristine paint job.

I haven't driven a car since returning to Europe, because my night vision has deteriorated badly. I'm nearly blinded by cars coming toward me, and if it's raining to boot I'm a menace to mankind behind the wheel. So I use public transportation, which is really good in our city with subways, trolley cars, buses and commuter trains.


----------



## clu13

floridasun8 said:


> I have the exact same car and color, only in the convertible version.
> 
> I also gave up a Mercedes CLK for the Infiniti and love it so much more as well!  From what I've heard, the Infiniti's will also cause a lot less problems than the Mercedes.
> 
> Congrats!



I have a g37! DH wanted me to get a BMW. I refused - I test drove and just hated them. 

 So a week later he got an X5. If I have my way, it will be gone and there will be an Infiniti SUV in the driveway. I'm sooooo over BMWs - especially after the shear joy that comes from driving an Infiniti.


----------



## 312mrileysofia

carvedwords said:


> 2013 Honda Odyssey!  I know many don't like them and I admit I never did, but now that I have it I don't know why I didn't get one sooner.


I LOVE my 2006 Honda Odyssey! As a mum of 4 kids, 9 and under, it was the most practical choice. I am hoping to get three more years out of her (though, being my 3rd Honda I know she'll go more than that) and then I'll get the Pilot, Nissan Armada, or something that comes out between now and then. Who am I kidding? It'll probably be the Pilot. I've had a ton of cars over the years and Honda has always done right by me. My only other fave was the *true* Swedish Volvo wagon. My 1985 Turbo made it to 534,XXX miles before the odometer stopped. I think I, easily, got another 30,XXX out of her. Still, to this day, I wish I had kept her and cherried her out as a 3rd car...


----------



## Rumpus Bumpus

I live in the Big Apple (NYC - that's New York City) so I do not need a car, but I am moving back to sun-shiny California at the end of the month and have been using this message thread for inspiration! I'm thinking of getting some sort of used Honda sedan!


----------



## needleworker

2008 Ford Mustang and I love it!


----------



## tangowithme

I'm surprised how many vintage American cars I see here in town.

There is one guy with a gorgeous Ford Mustang from the 1960's. And there is a Chevrolet from the 1950's I see every so often, and a giant old Cadillac. With the cost of gasoline over here, let alone the price of spare parts, those are expensive cars to drive. But they are beautiful, so lovingly restored and maintained.


----------



## MsMarie

I just got a new car!  An orange Chevy Sonic Hatchback.  I parallel park in tight spots daily and this is so much easier than my old Chevy Malibu.


----------



## Ms.Florida

'04 Toyota Camry. Cant wait to upgrade!


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

After trading in our 2009 Mercedes C300 we got a 2013 Mercedes C300 1 month ago and we love it. I'm thinking about buying the new Mercedes CLA when it is released in September for myself.


----------



## karylicious

Just got my 2013 Mercedes GLK 250 blueteck


----------



## SmoothOperator

I have a Toyota Prius, DH has a Toyota Corolla and then we also have a Toyota Sienna (we have 4 kids).


----------



## attyxthomas

(Daily driver) E36 325i, (fun driver) E46 330i ZHP & (antique sunday driver) 1972 "2002" 
All BMW


----------



## tangowithme

Sorry for hijacking once again. My coworker and I drove to company headquarters in Austria. An Audi A6 rental car! He was as happy as a little kid. We hit the first traffic jam within 15 minutes. And that's the way it kept going all the way down the Autobahn toward Munich. Huge construction sites. We finally decided to get off the Autobahn and drive down a country road, got stuck behind a tractor that poked along at about 5 mph chukka-chukka-chukka, spewing pitch-black fumes. And then - because only about 5000 other drivers had the same idea of taking the country road - we came to a standstill right next to a water treatment plant. We stood and we stood in the stench. I noticed a dirt path going through a field and said to my colleague, let's take that, there's a road in the distance in the woods! He asked if I finally lost my marbles, there was no way he was going to take an A6 Audi on a joyride through a wheat field and have to call in a tow truck because he busted an axle.


----------



## QueenLizReigns

I am a vintage chick to the core, I drive a 1959 VW beetle named Ludwig Von Volkswagen.


----------



## chenxu2012

Ford fiesta


----------



## Pinkcooper

QueenLizReigns said:


> I am a vintage chick to the core, I drive a 1959 VW beetle named Ludwig Von Volkswagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256580



I love your automobile 

I drive a Mini Cooper!


----------



## QueenLizReigns

Pinkcooper said:


> I love your automobile
> 
> I drive a Mini Cooper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256625



 Thanks! Little cars rule!


----------



## Esquared72

QueenLizReigns said:


> I am a vintage chick to the core, I drive a 1959 VW beetle named Ludwig Von Volkswagen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2256580



Love your car! All VWs are awesome but vintage VWs are just the coolest.


----------



## QueenLizReigns

eehlers said:


> Love your car! All VWs are awesome but vintage VWs are just the coolest.



Thank you! Yeah he's an old man, but he treats me right.


----------



## irishbean06

Toyota Camry XLE, love it!


----------



## MainlyBailey

BMW X5 4.4i but not for long! Already arranged to have it traded in for a Benz E-class coupe  cant wait!


----------



## Steverob1066

Porsche 944 turbo: a fast and cheap classic and superb to drive!


----------



## Georgiana1

G37 convertible


----------



## littlekitteh

Audi A3 Sportback which is our "family car"- looking to changing to a range rover evoque but not sure as it will mean more in congestion charge and higher taxes plus many models are diesel (which is alot more expensive here in the UK) and as I wouldn't buy new I don't have much flexibility. 

I also have a Mini cooper and i'm insured to drive DDs Fiat 500 but rarely do as it is rare that both cars are being used.


----------



## tessa06

Dancechika24 said:


> The lease on my Mercedes C300 ended so I had to give up my baby for this baby...Infiniti G37XS Coupe but I love it so much more than the C300!



Aaww! Congrats! I used to drive this car but I had to give up coz of our baby.. Safety first.. You'll definitely love this car! Do you have a navi? Their navigation is WAY better than BMW.. But I just don't like the fact that you can't use it while driving.


----------



## FlyingTurtles

Toyota Corolla S, Dark Charcoal color.  Gives me great MPG


----------



## Dancechika24

tessa06 said:


> Aaww! Congrats! I used to drive this car but I had to give up coz of our baby.. Safety first.. You'll definitely love this car! Do you have a navi? Their navigation is WAY better than BMW.. But I just don't like the fact that you can't use it while driving.



Thanks! Yep, we have a navi but I actually hate it lol. The one in the Mercedes was so much better...or easier to use. I don't know why but almost every time that I tried to put in a normal address, it never finds it so I just end up using google maps on my phone. But other than the navi, I love it...it's so fun to drive.


----------



## Bitten

Red mini with a white roof and mirrors - no bonnet stripes though 

I'd love to upgrade to a Range Rover Evoque but I'm happy with the Mini for the moment. It's just a little difficult when we have to move stuff or pick up something large from a store - but we manage


----------



## Tomyxas

I drive Opel Vectra Wagon, because i need big and good car.


----------



## cchchaithra

Am learning driving right now..


----------



## cchchaithra

Iam not driving still learning...


----------



## karolinemk

I bought my first car 3 months ago - a Peugeot 208


----------



## maylove

2011 Lexus IS 250, bought it myself last year on my 20th birthday &#128513;


----------



## alexiscampbell

Normally a 2007 Cadillac CTS, but I took it in for a paint job so now I am driving this beautiful 2014 Cadillac ATS for the week. The car hasn't officially been released yet and it's got some beautiful craftsmanship, so I thought I'd share some pics here.


----------



## julianorman

Whatever Zipcar is available and suitable for my mood.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Traded in my Kia Optima for a 2014 jeep compass latitude with the sun and surf package. Best deal I have ever made. I love it!


----------



## cathjane

I just passed my driving test two weeks ago (yay!) and I drive a gorgeous Pepper White Mini One! I got a great deal on her and the insurance for a new, 19-year-old driver is ridiculously cheap.


----------



## summerdaffodil

Driving my brand new *2013 Land Rover LR4 HSE*, some would call this car a primitive one but I call it my own personal Tank . It's massive, rugged but drives beautifully especially if I compare to our expensive mistake (a loaded 2013 Toyota Highlander Limited) we owned for just 1 month. But, yes.. if I have to compare to my ever-reliable & gorgeous fully loaded Sport package Lexus GX470 I drove for over 7 years, I can see why some luxury SUV drivers would feel turned off by _my Tank_ .


----------



## Swanky

I test drove it and thought it was very cool, was happy they finally came out w/ a choice w/ more seating 
Primitive is what's cool about LR's IMO.


----------



## maloneyxo

Cream Fiat 500 Lounge  it's my baby!


----------



## summerdaffodil

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I test drove it and thought it was very cool, was happy they finally came out w/ a choice w/ more seating
> Primitive is what's cool about LR's IMO.



Thank you .


----------



## Citruspeel

2013 dodge dart raylle in citrus peel


----------



## gatorgirl07

Citruspeel said:


> View attachment 2336564
> 
> 
> 2013 dodge dart raylle in citrus peel



They had one of these in the showroom when I bought my jeep. It was lime green and I tried to convince my husband he needed one


----------



## Citruspeel

gatorgirl07 said:


> They had one of these in the showroom when I bought my jeep. It was lime green and I tried to convince my husband he needed one



Yeah. Mines like that. Some times it yellow some times it's lime. It's lime inside too. I convinced my husband I needed one lol.


----------



## gatorgirl07

Citruspeel said:


> Yeah. Mines like that. Some times it yellow some times it's lime. It's lime inside too. I convinced my husband I needed one lol.



I think they are ADORABLE!  If I wasn't shopping for an SUV, I probably would have ended up with this car in my driveway


----------



## graebelle

2013 Cadillac SRX- JET BLACK.....


----------



## jmaemonte

2014 Range Rover. Love it!


----------



## d-girl1011

VW Jetta


----------



## Lisa2007

2004...C240 Benz...


----------



## maloneyxo

This is my new girl


----------



## Citruspeel

maloneyxo said:


> This is my new girl



gahh it's so cute. I almost bought a white one with red interior & red roof


----------



## theopenroad

I drive a 2010 Audi A4 quattro... get a ton of compliments on it but that thing is in and out of the shop so much I can't say I'm pleased :-\


----------



## melluvslv

gatorgirl07 said:


> Traded in my Kia Optima for a 2014 jeep compass latitude with the sun and surf package. Best deal I have ever made. I love it!
> View attachment 2324570


 
Congratulations!  I just bought a 2014 Jeep Patriot Latitude and I LOVE IT!!!!!  Can't go wrong with a Jeep!


----------



## gatorgirl07

melluvslv said:


> Congratulations!  I just bought a 2014 Jeep Patriot Latitude and I LOVE IT!!!!!  Can't go wrong with a Jeep!



Thanx!  I love mine also...... :rockettes:


----------



## kaye

I drive a 2008 Toyota FJ Cruiser Trail Teams Edition
Horrible on gas, but has great features, and fun fun fun in the snow!


----------



## alinghhi

Mini One Cabrio  Love this car soo much


----------



## Pollie-Jean

^^ Welcome alinghhi   ! Greetings from HH to HH 

Furthermore Golf 6, it's the perfect size for a city like Hamburg. But in Canada I  our rental Dodge Journey, what a *pleasure *to drive !!


----------



## kb23

theopenroad said:


> I drive a 2010 Audi A4 quattro... get a ton of compliments on it but that thing is in and out of the shop so much I can't say I'm pleased :-\



Hubby recently upgraded his 2010 A4 to a C63 AMG, the endless problems that we had with the engine, just like your car our car spent more time in the shop then on road! What makes me mad is the Audi dealer refused to acknowledge that it was an Audi fault.

As for me I drive a little cute eco and wallet friendly Toyota Corolla.


----------



## FashionistaLola

Mini Cooper S in pepper white... I love it!


----------



## Pandaemonium

I do not drive!  I ride a bicycle or use the train.  I used to own a 4-WD 4-Runner though.  I loved that truck!


----------



## rainbowrose

2009 Ford Fiesta! Nothing special but love my lil car


----------



## rainbowrose

maloneyxo said:


> This is my new girl



This is such a cute car!! What kind of car is it? Fiat something? Don't think I've seen one of them around here


----------



## hsiaomee

A London bus!


----------



## dilip1066

I am having Honda City. But not drive these days. My dad drive that car. I just waiting my turn. Hope i will soon drive my Honda City.


----------



## douzz

DH's good old  2011 VW golf in candy white for now 
DH has my black 2012 Alfa mito until I get my unrestricted license next hear


----------



## sally.m

Just traded the RR Evoque for a new RR Sport but delivery is delayed months! I still drive DH's 370z for the speed!


----------



## coreylane

kia sephia


----------



## trustlove

sally.m said:


> View attachment 2372904
> 
> 
> Just traded the RR Evoque for a new RR Sport but delivery is delayed months! I still drive DH's 370z for the speed!




How did you like the Evoque? What were the reasons for the trade in?


----------



## sally.m

trustlove said:


> How did you like the Evoque? What were the reasons for the trade in?



I loved the Evoque, It was compact, fast and so smooth but i have always wanted the bigger Range Rover Sport, and they have just released a new one so i ordered it!


----------



## .pursefiend.

i think i have a little bit of brand loyalty. on my 3rd BMW - Monaco blue 328i


----------



## trustlove

sally.m said:


> I loved the Evoque, It was compact, fast and so smooth but i have always wanted the bigger Range Rover Sport, and they have just released a new one so i ordered it!




Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## iShoppaholic

Nissan Rogue and I love my ride...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I still don't drive anything at all and hope it stays that way. My boss likes to say "I don't believe in driving, I believe in drivers"


----------



## ColdSteel

I traded in my very old, very well-loved 95 Honda Accord yesterday for a brand-new 2013 Passionberry Pearl CR-Z. My Accord was just shy of 184K and within the last year I had to put more money into repairs than in the entire 18 year history of the car. It was dependable but it was time to let go. I knew exactly what I was looking for. I wouldn't buy anything but a Honda. Years ago when the Insight was still a two seater that was what I wanted but my grandparents surprised me with their old Accord and I know better than to look a gift car in the... grille.






The CR-Z is an absolute blast to drive... I can honestly say I haven't had this much fun driving since I got to play with a vintage Ferrari 328 GTS on my 20th birthday. The whole "auto stop" when the car is stopped--ie, in traffic or at a red light is going to take some getting used to... my Accord did that a couple times and I can definitely say that was NOT a feature! It's such a fun hybrid and really feels sporty. I have smacked my head on entry/exit a few times though!

And it's the first big purchase of my adult life.


----------



## nitso

A VW Golf MK4


----------



## bagchicky

2013 Toyota yaris in pink


----------



## caitatonic

Black 2008 Ford Focus


----------



## Samantha S

I drive a BMW, 3 series.


----------



## Johnsae

Noriko said:


> Heres mine   About time to get a new one, but I don't know if I'm moving for law school yet.  This car has been extremely good to me though, so I'm hoping that I can keep her for another few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw don't mind the setting, I took it when I picked it up from Acura after an oil change and detail


Audi A7


----------



## Palekaiko

2013 infiniti g37x


----------



## madeinamericadb

ML350 ... need the 4wd here in Chicago!


----------



## mkpurselover

2002 Jeep Liberty, and I am happy with her!


----------



## NYC BAP

karylicious said:


> Just got my 2013 Mercedes GLK 250 blueteck


How do you like it? I am thinking about getting the 2014


----------



## Star1231

2013  Audi A8 L


----------



## Plutonian

I don't really have a car right because I don't really need it. But I do remember my first toyota tho. I miss high school.


----------



## AECornell

Anybody on here drive an LR2? Looking for some insight. We will need to get a bigger car for baby, and my A4 won't be enough room for traveling (especially with a dog, too). I know Range Rovers and LR3/4s have electrical issues, so I was wondering about the LR2. Thanks for any info! Feel free to PM me if you want, too.


----------



## _Clancy_

2011 silver Volkswagen Golf


----------



## Caz71

Subaru liberty. 2012 model.


----------



## affairoftheart

Nil. Buying a car in Singapore is enough to buy a house in US.


----------



## Shruti04

I drive Honda Amaze car and wish to drive sport car.


----------



## Greta_V

My husband recently got me a beautiful electric-blue Volkswagen Eos. I am totally in love with it - a dream car!


----------



## AECornell

Greta_V said:


> My husband recently got me a beautiful electric-blue Volkswagen Eos. I am totally in love with it - a dream car!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## krawford

Greta_V said:


> My husband recently got me a beautiful electric-blue Volkswagen Eos. I am totally in love with it - a dream car!


----------



## Greta_V

AECornell said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you!


----------



## missmandymarie

I drive a silver 2008 Hyundai Elantra SE. Not fancy but it's reliable and works for me  I'm not big into cars and I think I would actually feel paranoid driving a super-expensive vehicle.


----------



## PlainnJaine

I bought myself a 2013 Lexus ES350 for my birthday  Before that, I drove a 2005 Scion tC that I'm giving to my younger sister


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Mercedes E class coupé in black


----------



## KittyKat65

I bought this 2013 VW GTi today


----------



## stewartlaura67

I drive Hyundai SUV !!!!!!!!


----------



## gris clair

BMW E91 320d in dark grey with M-Sport Pack.


----------



## PrincessCypress

2008 BMW 128i convertible. Red!


----------



## southamptonkity

I traded in a SLK 55 AMG for a prius and could not be happier  
$20 oil changes instead of $800.  And I average 64 MPG in town

But day to day I've been meowing this baby to and from nursing school...


----------



## BagSwag

BMW 3 series


----------



## Solemony

2008 Honda CR-V. I have never liked cars that made me feel like I'm sitting on the ground but this one was just perfect... Great height.


----------



## .pursefiend.

3 series coupe


----------



## nascar fan

My "Fast Mobile"
(2011 Corvette Grand Sport)
0 to 60 in 4.0 seconds
436 horsepower
(I have a need for speed!)


----------



## nascar fan

Amandarin said:


> From 2008-January this year I drove a gorgeous midnight blue 2007 BMW 330i... Right before I moved to Denmark my mum traded it in and bought my sister and I 2013 Honda accords (mines black on black, where as my sisters is white on white lol)
> 
> BUTTT at my house we have... So many freakin' cars (we also own a race shop, and 6 various race cars)
> 
> My mum
> 2008 Lincoln Nav black
> 2008 maserati quattroporte white
> 
> My brother
> 2013 Hyundai genesis coupe 3.8 touring white with red and black interior
> 2010 Chev avalanche white
> 2012 Ducati 848 evo
> 
> My sister
> 2013 Honda accord white
> 
> Me
> 2013 Honda accord black
> 
> My sisters boyfriend
> 2010 Chev corvette red


would love to see the racecars!


----------



## alij1207

Hi a black BMW which i love


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Just got a 2014 Mazda cx5


----------



## Euromutt86

nascar fan said:


> My "Fast Mobile"
> (2011 Corvette Grand Sport)
> 0 to 60 in 4.0 seconds
> 436 horsepower
> (I have a need for speed!)



 Holy SMOKES!!!!!


----------



## Euromutt86

HAHAHA! I have a Chevrolet Suburban. Mom mobile.


----------



## PrincessCypress

nascar fan said:


> My "Fast Mobile"
> (2011 Corvette Grand Sport)
> 0 to 60 in 4.0 seconds
> 436 horsepower
> (I have a need for speed!)



Veeeeeeeeeery NICE!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

2000 Toyota Camry


----------



## AlwysSublime

2010 Mazda CX-7


----------



## LVgirly

Wow there are some hot rides in this thread!!

I love cars and used to be part of car forums but now I prefer tpf. Here are my rides:
2010 MB SLK 350 2look edition

In the summer, I mostly ride the Aprilia Sportcity 125 (2011) scooter to work and to get minor groceries. It only costs $7 to fill up and its sooo fun. On weekends, I take my Kawasaki 300 (2013) out for short rides but Im lazy to change gears, so I prefer the scooter.


----------



## LVgirly

Unfortunately its -20 celcius where I am right now and this is what my car looks like right now


----------



## Myblackbag

2007 Toyota RAV4


----------



## Sauté

2011 Smart Fortwo coupé MHD 52kW passion. Love it


----------



## MKB0925

2011 Honda Pilot


----------



## Samia

A very practical 2014 Volkswagen Jetta


----------



## BossyBeauty

2012 Red Mercedes CLS 550 ... And I'm on the search for a Red Chanel Maxi to accompany us!!!


----------



## mrs moulds

nascar fan said:


> My "Fast Mobile"
> (2011 Corvette Grand Sport)
> 0 to 60 in 4.0 seconds
> 436 horsepower
> (I have a need for speed!)



Dayhum! 

Nice !


----------



## mrs moulds

I drive a 2009 White Jeep Grand Cherokee and 2008 White Mercedes E Class.


----------



## pollekeskisses

None, I don't have a drivers licence.


----------



## minduka

Had a subaru wrx, but sold it to move abroad


----------



## nikki2304

2009 BMW M Sport 3 series coupe Le Mans Blue - I absolutely love it even after a year!


----------



## LoVeinLA

So happy with my new Mercedes Benz C250.  It's perfect for me.


----------



## gooddeal123

2013 Toyota Corolla. I want to have big vehicle like a Toyota Land Cuiser or Sequioa.


----------



## arhient

Is it bad if I drive *BMW X3* ?


----------



## gooddeal123

arhient said:


> Is it bad if I drive *BMW X3* ?


That is a wonderful car!


----------



## ZSP

2009 Infiniti EX35


----------



## arhient

gooddeal123 said:


> That is a wonderful car!



Oh, thank you! It is amazing quality too!


----------



## JulesinOz

2013 black Audi A3 sport back and hubby has a 2013 BMW 125i


----------



## Tulip2

I drive a 1997 Lexus LS 400.  I used to work out of my house so I haven't put much mileage on my car.  In 2014 it has less than 100,000 miles on it.

Sure, it doesn't have all the bells & whistles the new models have but I still love this car.  It has a huge trunk and I stuff it full when I run my errands.

Plus no car payments.  Gotta love that.  

Sometimes I want to go test drive the new models but I would rather have LV than a new car.  Go figure


----------



## melovepurse

I drive a Mini Cooper s convertible...


----------



## Apelila

2014 Ford Focus Sport Edition...I luv it!


----------



## Arailah

Oh. My. Gosh. 

I am so *lame*. 

My daily car is a 2007 Chevy Malibu and my family car is a 2006 Chrysler Town & Country. Yep. A mini-van. Ha. 

Practical and the babies love the DVD player - so it works for now. 

But one day - way down the road - Hubby is getting his Cadillac SUV and I am getting my Camaro. 

Love the vehicles guys!!


----------



## ChiChi143

2013 Toyota Highlander


----------



## MsInternational

Uhm ... the bus?  Or mom's car, when I'm home (so ... once a year)


----------



## trustlove

Just got a new car today 2006 BMW X3


----------



## Bitten

White Range Rover Evoque with tan leather interior


----------



## Arailah

Bitten said:


> White Range Rover Evoque with tan leather interior




That is my dream car  one day I shall have one. I bet it looks stunning


----------



## cristincline

Audi A4


----------



## dooneybaby

arhient said:


> Is it bad if I drive *BMW X3* ?


Oh, you're just the person I want to talk to! 
Right now I drive a Honda CR-V, but I've wanted my next car to be a BMW X3, a purchase planned for 2017.
But the advice I've been given is that because I like to keep my vehicles a long, long time, I shouldn't get an X3 if I want to keep my vehicle way past 100,000 miles because that's when the X3 starts to constantly have mechanical issues.
Because of this, my plans have reluctantly changed, and now I'm looking at a Volvo xc70. It's a nice SUV, but I'm not as in love with it as the X3.
How long do you plan to keep your X3, and do you agree with the advice I've gotten so far?


----------



## kingsland

Jeep Wrangler :sunnies


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

2012 Acura TL


----------



## zeeni26

2011 Black Mercedes Benz 4 door E-350 4-matic


----------



## zeeni26

here's a picture if my car the back picture is from when I first got it four years ago I'm trading her in this May for something slightly smaller I feel like this car is too big for just me I used to have a red c300 before this and I loved that car thinking abt getting that again


----------



## GatorMom

2012 Toyota Sequoia Platinum. 3rd Sequoia for us, we love 'em


----------



## Alexis168

My weekday car is a SLK 350, very convenient to park.  My weekend car is a S 500 AMG.


----------



## tmc089

2013 Hyundai Sonata. My first car that I've bought


----------



## PlainnJaine

I just bought her last year. 2013 Lexus ES, and yes I asked for a bow!


----------



## floridalv

Upgraded to a 2011 bmw 328i. :cloud9


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2498528
> 
> 
> I just bought her last year. 2013 Lexus ES, and yes I asked for a bow!


 haha LOVE the big bow!!!


----------



## monidda

PlainnJaine said:


> View attachment 2498528
> 
> 
> I just bought her last year. 2013 Lexus ES, and yes I asked for a bow!


Getting the same car in deep navy in March currently driving the Lexus IS 250. Must remember the bow LOL
It looks fabulous do you love it? Or is that a stupid question?


----------



## PlainnJaine

monidda said:


> Getting the same car in deep navy in March currently driving the Lexus IS 250. Must remember the bow LOL
> It looks fabulous do you love it? Or is that a stupid question?




I was seriously considering that color. It's so pretty in person, but I decided to stick with my whites  I have no regrets, it drives so smooth and very comfortable!


----------



## Love4MK

I just leased a 2014 GMC Terrain in red!  Picked her up yesterday!


----------



## engineblock

2013 Scion FR-S series 10. My husband and I have two - seriously amazing car.


----------



## monidda

PlainnJaine said:


> I was seriously considering that color. It's so pretty in person, but I decided to stick with my whites  I have no regrets, it drives so smooth and very comfortable!


I know what you mean while I like white in UK is possibly the worst colour one can choose for a car  they are very comfortable cars this will be the 6 th Lexus we owned  can't wait to get it


----------



## Swanky

White is the worst choice for a car?


----------



## monidda

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> White is the worst choice for a car?


IMO as it rains a lot so they constantly filthy


----------



## Swanky

Actually, black shows more dirt.  Unfortunate as I always choose black.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ DH and I always pick black cars too and they're beautiful when clean, but the minute they get dirty it's so noticeable.  We belong to Team Blue car wash and got the monthly unlimited plan so we take the cars several times a week to get a full interior and exterior cleaning bc we're so OCD w them staying clean.  When I had my white car it never showed any dirt or anything, but I felt like it was an old person car color...lol!!


----------



## Swanky

lol!  Yes! I LOVE a black car but they get so dirty so fast, even just dusty   I like white on very few cars.  I like a deep dark grey too.  I may have to do that next time.


----------



## monidda

I think dust is the enemy of a dark car and I agree on a summers day black can look filthy really quickly, but when you talk wet dust = mud ( which is what happens in UK a lot) dark cars hide it better. We had light and dark and much prefer the dark now.


----------



## fashionfishy

I just got a new car - a mini cooper countrymanloves it!


----------



## Chineka

2010 Jeep Liberty Limited


----------



## baodidi

Toyota rav4


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Glk


----------



## gatorgirl07

2013 midnight green metallic jeep compass latitude. I ADORE this SUV!


----------



## Mrs. VC

Is250


----------



## amrx87

06 toyota matrix


----------



## yaseminroselyn

The cutest Fiat 500 my parents got me for my 18th birthday! Two years later, I am still madly in love with it!


----------



## ZSP

I drive an Infiniti EX35 (small urban SUV)


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Mercedes Benz E350


----------



## designer1

&#8230;a VERY nice one, but its a pig on gas! lol


----------



## Tlcsuccess

I'm a public transportation commuter so I put hardy any miles on it. $20 last me almost 2 weeks for gas.


----------



## Bitten

Arailah said:


> That is my dream car  one day I shall have one. I bet it looks stunning


 
Yeah, it really does - it's so comfortable, I love driving it AND being driven in it (DF gets to drive it on the weekends ) and at the same time, it's small enough to be perfect in the city, getting into teeny tiny spaces and down narrow streets...perfection!


----------



## crystal-d

Honda pilot


----------



## Louboulove

2010 Turbocharged Cobalt 
2011 Silverado LTZ

My black beauties lol


----------



## kabita

amanda said:


> along with purses, cars are another love of mine.  so what does everyone here drive?  i'm always so curious about people and their cars.
> 
> i have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8.  my coworkers call it my Tank, but it's my baby and i loooooove it.  i test drove a lot of cars, and i can't think of another car i'd trade it for.


BMW 320i  Touring,it's reliable, comfortable, I can get my shopping in it and my  dog fits in the back. It never does more than 32 to the gallon but is  responsive and a pleasure to drive.


----------



## Pitcher15

My last car was a classic mini, I loved him so much!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BMW X3, just paid it off and will be driving it until the wheels fall off. Hehe!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ hehe!!! I'm sure it's beautiful


----------



## toocutedoggy

A range rover


----------



## voguefatigue

Honda Civic.  I got it for the gas mileage, but now that I have a two year old, I'd love to get an SUV like an Acura RDX!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

2008 Ford Escape XLT


----------



## successgold

VW Golf


----------



## Ddommen

Obsessed with cars too, here are our 3 babies &#128521;


----------



## Pinkcooper

I am!! We have similar cars


----------



## northernvagirll

08 Porsche Boxster White Convertible


----------



## ranny11

Nissan Panamera


----------



## BelleFleur

2011 c300


----------



## EmoKuu

2014 Subaru Forester


----------



## melek727

the 147 alfa romeo lusso in candy red.. just about the most fun I have ever had driving.. love it.


----------



## soonergirl

Metallic red 2010 Lexus ES 350 for daily and an old Chevy Tahoe 4WD for bad weather and hauling my dogs around :doggie:


----------



## CherryKitty

Honda Accord! They'll last forever, perfect for my first car. Maybe not as flashy as my best friends BMW, but it does the job and it was a gift so I wouldn't dream of complaining!


----------



## sparkarov

My boyfriend and I trade off between our cars. He drives the little car, I drive the big car. He has a 2013 Porsche Carrera 4s and I have a 2013 Range Rover Sport, but I definitely want to trade it in soon. They're beautiful cars but they're flashy, and that's all - not very good otherwise. And recently my boyfriend has had a lot of issues with his Porsche too.


----------



## linarobert

I have a BMW M5, actually it's my brothers car.


----------



## krawford

2014 Cadillac XTS white


----------



## saintgermain

soonergirl said:


> Metallic red 2010 Lexus ES 350 for daily and an old Chevy Tahoe 4WD for bad weather and hauling my dogs around :doggie:



is that a dog next to a jet? How hilarious!


----------



## saintgermain

sparkarov said:


> My boyfriend and I trade off between our cars. He drives the little car, I drive the big car. He has a 2013 Porsche Carrera 4s and I have a 2013 Range Rover Sport, but I definitely want to trade it in soon. They're beautiful cars but they're flashy, and that's all - not very good otherwise. And recently my boyfriend has had a lot of issues with his Porsche too.



You don't like the RR? Considering getting one mainly for safety, but people say the Land Rover brand is not reliable. Does yours have a lot of problems and is in the shop a lot? I'm surprised to hear about problems with the Porsche, they're usually made well.


----------



## justifiedsins

2013 white Chevy Cruze Eco.. love it!


----------



## Msbuffy100

GMC Acadia,  and my hubby's Tesla Model S at times.


----------



## directjewellery

I have a mini cooper coupe JCW. a lot a lot a lot of fun with this challenging front wheel drive sport car and it is FAST.

My 2nd car is a manual 993 C2. No as fast as the Mini but a lot a lot a lot of driving sense in it and air-cool is non-replaceable. 

When I need comfort, I will use my Phaeton, which is are 9 years old but still deliver the silk of luxury rally against those latest 7 series and S class. I recently borrow a 750 for a week and I cannot find any driving pleasure in it. In fact, it is a A8 with Bentley interior and you pay one fourth of a same year S class. Love it every time I get in.


----------



## brianamax

a Honda Accord, a boring car to drive but soooo reliable.


----------



## Thandie

2014 Mercedes ML 350


----------



## Funbags1025

2015 Audi A3


----------



## shiny_things

2014 Mazda 3.

I love her, looks great and so fun and smooth to drive.


----------



## agalarowicz

2003 Honda pilot, about 180,000 miles. Will be so sad when I have to get a different car.


----------



## Jujuma

I am absolutely obsessed with all the mini coppers in this thread. I will get one!!!! Right now I'm working my way down from "mom cars".  I think I'm entitled, my kids are both in their mid 20's! I just got rid of my second Lincoln MKX, which I loved and I do have to say I miss all that room a little bit. I just got an Infiniti Q70 white with beige leather inside (will post pics). It's not really a crossover or SUV, I don't know what class it falls into but it drives like a sports car (compared to my "mom" cars) but still has a decent amount of room. I love it!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Just recently traded this in:



For this:


----------



## Jujuma

Love the cadi.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Jujuma said:


> Love the cadi.




Thank you!  I feel more grown up now


----------



## Jujuma

addicted2shoppn said:


> Thank you!  I feel more grown up now




So funny, my new one makes me feel young (er/ish?) again! LOL


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

I drive a RR Evoque. Got it this year.


----------



## Kbryan3

scion xA! ive had it for years and i still get excellent gas mileage 35-40 mpg and it is so small i can parallel park everywhere! (i live in a city) which is nice because most cars can't fit in these spaces so these spots are almost reserved for me !


----------



## Stepforded

I have a Mini Cooper convertible in chocolate brown with tan seats and a Panama roof, which I love to bits.  I've only had it for a few months - I was stopped in traffic and saw it in a car yard lot and had to have it, so traded in the trusty yet boring Volvo XC90 and got a great deal.  It was an ex-demo, so was tested by a lot of people but never actually sold to anyone, so I got it for a great price.  I don't miss my SUV at all ... and as I'm going through a period of reinvention at the moment it seemed like the perfect switch.


----------



## Stepforded

Jujuma said:


> I am absolutely obsessed with all the mini coppers in this thread. I will get one!!!! Right now I'm working my way down from "mom cars".


 
You just have to get one!!!  I was looking at the Chilli model for a while, then the Paceman ... humming and haaing as they seemed so expensive for what they were.  But, no regrets - at all.  Mine is far cheaper to drive than the Volvo ever was, and because it doesn't have nearly as much room, I never get more than I need from the supermarket ... it's an absolute breeze to park, too


----------



## EmsHappyGal

I drove an Abarth 500. He's called Linc and I've had him for 3 years now 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 He has 135 bhp, a little pocket rocket!


----------



## Michele26

I got a 2014 Audi A7 in April with all the bells & whistles. I *love* this car! The Germans really know how to make cars that are like machines.


----------



## Swanky

LOVE that Michele!  I almost got the Q7 instead of my GL.  DH had a A3 the first year they came out in cobalt blue and it was such an awesome car to drive!


----------



## Freckles1

My car's name is CoCo. She is a 2011 750L BMW


----------



## flowerboy

Lexus GX 470 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## madeinnyc

Infinity fx 35.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

BMW X3- I might trade when I go back to work. Mine is getting old and nickeling and dimming me. I just took it in a got hit with a $1900.00 bill after I just replaced the window regulators last month on the rear windows and they cost $800.00. Sorta bummed out. Sorry to complain, just need to vent. My husband keeps telling me, well at least you don't have a note, but still not happy will all the repair expenses. Maybe it is just because it is all happening within two months. Ugh!!!


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOVE that Michele!  I almost got the Q7 instead of my GL.  DH had a A3 the first year they came out in cobalt blue and it was such an awesome car to drive!



Are you happy with your GL?


----------



## Swanky

LOVE it!  So much that I'll likely get it again!


----------



## V0N1B2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LOVE it!  So much that I'll likely get it again!


I passed a white GL with Texas plates driven by a blonde woman, last Tuesday morning on the highway up here. My first thought was... Oh hey, is that you Swanky? 
I know it wasn't, but you just don't see many Texas plates up here.


----------



## Swanky

Ha!!  Where was this?


----------



## V0N1B2

In Canada. More specifically, heading from Whistler to Vancouver.


----------



## Swanky

I'll be in Vancouver this summer! Sans the GL


----------



## V0N1B2

TPF Meetup. WooHoo!!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## LuvManoloB

I drive a 2013 Range Rover Evoque. Love it!  

I'm a bit of a new car junkie. Only had my last car (a 2011 Nissan Juke) for 2.5 years. I'm already eyeing the new Porsche Macan. It's a sickness. LOL.


----------



## angelicskater16

My New 2014 Porsche Cayenne S Hybrid


----------



## seachloe

That's a beautiful Porsche you have there!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!!! 



seachloe said:


> That's a beautiful Porsche you have there!


----------



## OutOfLux

Honda Civic


----------



## yl777

BMW X5, but I really need to get a smaller car. I live in downtown Toronto, and trying to manoeuvre my rather large car into the narrow parking spaces gives me an aneurism.

Lately, I've been trying to persuade my boyfriend to trade cars with me, since his is much smaller, and he is much more competent at parking.


----------



## eveningstar9

Audi Q7.  Loving all the space I've got in it now I've become a mum and seem to be carrying half the house with me wherever I go.


----------



## taurusprincess

Lexus RX 330... It looks fancier than it is, it's only a 2005 model. Wanted it in the light blue but... Can't have it all I guess!


----------



## Mitzy

Forest Green Chevy Blazer. It's the second gen model, Forest Green with tan leather interior. I bought it used so my husband could have a new motorcycle and I kind of love it. It's a bit of a gas hog, but I don't drive too far most weeks (looking for work right now) and I am always hauling a load of crap around. I refinish used furniture so it's really handy for that. 
Once I am working again, I want to trade it in for a Subaru Forester, though. We have had 3 Subarus now and I love them.


----------



## toocutedoggy

My ML63 &#128536;


----------



## perlefine

VW Polo GTI


----------



## AdamYves

At the moment I drive a brand new BMW 1 Series 116


----------



## sally.m

2014 Range Rover Sport - he's called Seth! &#128149;


----------



## addicted2shoppn

sally.m said:


> 2014 Range Rover Sport - he's called Seth! &#128149;
> 
> View attachment 2693981




Love that color.


----------



## JakeLVoesLV

I just got a 2015 Chevy Tahoe for a early 16th bday present &#10084;&#65039; I love it


----------



## LovesCoco

My beautiful RX350 from December when we brought her home. Also have a black BMW 325 convertible for driving with the top down days.


----------



## JakeLVoesLV

LovesCoco said:


> My beautiful RX350 from December when we brought her home. Also have a black BMW 325 convertible for driving with the top down days.




It's so pretty


----------



## hermes_lemming

whatever is available.


----------



## LovesCoco

Thanks @JakeLVovesLV. Drives like a dream too.


----------



## JakeLVoesLV

LovesCoco said:


> Thanks @JakeLVovesLV. Drives like a dream too.




My new Tahoe does as well&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LovesCoco

JakeLVoesLV said:


> I just got a 2015 Chevy Tahoe for a early 16th bday present &#10084;&#65039; I love it




2015 delivered already?! Nice! Happy bday!


----------



## JakeLVoesLV

LovesCoco said:


> 2015 delivered already?! Nice! Happy bday!




Yes!! It was at a local dealership. Can't wait to be 16!!!! Lol


----------



## Mousse

BMW X1. It's a fast car with great mileage but I do wish Lexus would update the RX. I loved my RX but switched to the BMW SUV because the RX got too big and lost it's style edginess. Lexus: do you hear me???


----------



## deltalady

2015 Acura RDX


----------



## WilliamLPearson

I Love to travel and drive i keep on travelling by road that's why i prefer cars which are comfortable in long drives and i own Volkswagen Golf TDI.


----------



## ScottyGal

2012 Audi A1


----------



## EmeraldStar

Mousse said:


> BMW X1. It's a fast car with great mileage but I do wish Lexus would update the RX. I loved my RX but switched to the BMW SUV because the RX got too big and lost it's style edginess. Lexus: do you hear me???


Lexus is coming out with the NX compact SUV later this year (or early next year).


----------



## Mousse

EmeraldStar said:


> Lexus is coming out with the NX compact SUV later this year (or early next year).


Thanks for the tip. My bimmer is an 8 speed and I will need to do some research here. I love the NX body design - they sure got the edginess back. Obviously the folks at Lexus have been listening to us. I wish they would bring back an incarnation of the SC. We had an SC 400 that was so amazing.


----------



## Swanky

We loved our SC too and I agree about the RX. It's looked nearly the same since it's debut.


----------



## nikimenz

I don't drive it much, mostly my husband, but we have a RDSport RS46 BMW M3. 


But when we move back to North America we are looking to buy a second car, a Maserati Quattroporte GTS


----------



## hermes_lemming

nikimenz said:


> I don't drive it much, mostly my husband, but we have a RDSport RS46 BMW M3.
> 
> 
> But when we move back to North America we are looking to buy a second car, a Maserati Quattroporte GTS



Nice!


----------



## jclaybo

Was driving a 2012 Honda Crv just paid it off and gave it to my mom and brought a 2015 Pilot like literally today


----------



## uhpharm01

EmeraldStar said:


> Lexus is coming out with the NX compact SUV later this year (or early next year).


 Nice car!!


----------



## Swanky

jclaybo said:


> Was driving a 2012 Honda Crv just paid it off and gave it to my mom and brought a 2015 Pilot like literally today



How nice of you!


----------



## jclaybo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> How nice of you!


thanks


----------



## nikimenz

my baby


----------



## jclaybo

LovesCoco said:


> *2015 delivered already?!* Nice! Happy bday!


yep I was shocked too cause I wanted a 2014 model but they were all out so had to get a 2015 myself, I'm guessing this is happening across the nation so anyone going car shopping from now until end of month be prepared


----------



## sparkarov

saintgermain said:


> You don't like the RR? Considering getting one mainly for safety, but people say the Land Rover brand is not reliable. Does yours have a lot of problems and is in the shop a lot? I'm surprised to hear about problems with the Porsche, they're usually made well.


Would not recommend purchasing a Range Rover unless you're comfortable  sinking money into it, even brand new. I should have known as when I was  younger my dad had one, and it was nothing but continuous repairs. 

Mine  spends more time in the shop than on the road. I'm not a crazy driver  and it's just LA driving--traffic, yes, but nothing harsh. 

I'm  taking it in next week and buying something else, but I'm just not 100%  sure on what to get instead. I love the look and feel of a Range Rover  but I feel that if you spend $80,000+ on a vehicle, or anything for that  matter, that it shouldn't have all these problems... 

I'm thinking about an Audi SQ5 now. 

And mind you, this is just my experience with Range Rover's so I'm biased. They're nice SUV's for sure.


----------



## LovesCoco

sparkarov said:


> Would not recommend purchasing a Range Rover unless you're comfortable  sinking money into it, even brand new. I should have known as when I was  younger my dad had one, and it was nothing but continuous repairs.
> 
> Mine  spends more time in the shop than on the road. I'm not a crazy driver  and it's just LA driving--traffic, yes, but nothing harsh.
> 
> I'm  taking it in next week and buying something else, but I'm just not 100%  sure on what to get instead. I love the look and feel of a Range Rover  but I feel that if you spend $80,000+ on a vehicle, or anything for that  matter, that it shouldn't have all these problems...
> 
> I'm thinking about an Audi SQ5 now.
> 
> And mind you, this is just my experience with Range Rover's so I'm biased. They're nice SUV's for sure.




The style is there for sure! But reliability is nice. My husband is drawn to a Jaguar for his next car (I forget the model) or a Lexus Sedan  (IS?) so he won't have maintenance issues. We see Lexus everywhere...even our own garage  but the jag is just so special. Reliability factor....maybe not so great. Why do cars steal our hearts? 


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Swanky

Yea. . .  if you want reliable you'd definitely need to choose the Lexus over the jag!


----------



## luv2run41

LovesCoco said:


> My beautiful RX350 from December when we brought her home. Also have a black BMW 325 convertible for driving with the top down days.



Beautiful, I have the white pearl metallic  Love these


----------



## LovesCoco

luv2run41 said:


> Beautiful, I have the white pearl metallic  Love these




Nice! 



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LuvManoloB

sally.m said:


> 2014 Range Rover Sport - he's called Seth! &#55357;&#56469;
> 
> View attachment 2693981



Gorgeous! I love the 2014 RR Sport! I have a 2013 Range Rover Evoque. If I needed a bigger car, yours would be it.


----------



## sally.m

LuvManoloB said:


> Gorgeous! I love the 2014 RR Sport! I have a 2013 Range Rover Evoque. If I needed a bigger car, yours would be it.



Thank you!  I had an Evoque first, loved it! I had a 2 door in Buckingham Blue but always wanted a sport so i traded. Enjoy!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

sparkarov said:


> Would not recommend purchasing a Range Rover unless you're comfortable  sinking money into it, even brand new. I should have known as when I was  younger my dad had one, and it was nothing but continuous repairs.
> 
> Mine  spends more time in the shop than on the road. I'm not a crazy driver  and it's just LA driving--traffic, yes, but nothing harsh.
> 
> I'm  taking it in next week and buying something else, but I'm just not 100%  sure on what to get instead. I love the look and feel of a Range Rover  but I feel that if you spend $80,000+ on a vehicle, or anything for that  matter, that it shouldn't have all these problems...
> 
> I'm thinking about an Audi SQ5 now.
> 
> And mind you, this is just my experience with Range Rover's so I'm biased. They're nice SUV's for sure.



Completely agree with RRs being a money pit. We just got rid of our second one last year and it what relief it's been. However, they are some beautiful vehicles with a nice smooth ride. The 2014 models are SO nice but I just cant trust them again!


----------



## Louboulove

Ive had my summer fun car, 2010 Turbo Chevy Cobalt that Ive done some work too but now I have my new baby. If you didnt notice, Im a Chevy Girl at heart. Picked up my 2011 LTZ Chevy Silverado, blacked her out like her sister, gave her a little lift, new wheels and tires. Now I have my matching babies ahahaha


----------



## LuvManoloB

sally.m said:


> Thank you!  I had an Evoque first, loved it! I had a 2 door in Buckingham Blue but always wanted a sport so i traded. Enjoy!



Thanks! So far I am loving owning it! And, the 2 door Evoques are so nice.


----------



## brooksgirl425

2014 Nissan Rogue love it!


----------



## ScottyGal

This is my car when I first got him in 2012, minus my personalised registration plate!

This was my second car, but the first I bought myself (my first car was my mums old Renault Megane Coupe), so it was a nice milestone.


----------



## mondaay

I drive a 2005 VW Beetle that I got in my last year of high school. It has been with me throughout my university years and will be with me for a while.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

2013 model Toyota Yaris in Cherry Red


----------



## Miss89

I just got my Porsche Macan S in black...


----------



## LuvManoloB

Miss89 said:


> I just got my Porsche Macan S in black...



And, I am officially jealous! That is one gorgeous car!


----------



## Maybi

Just got my overdue SUV so I have a bigger space to support my shopping habits...lol.  Non-fancy but non gas guzzler too.


----------



## Miss89

LuvManoloB said:


> And, I am officially jealous! That is one gorgeous car!



hahaha.Yes it is.cars are my fetish


----------



## LuvManoloB

Miss89 said:


> hahaha.Yes it is.cars are my fetish



Mine too! Yours might be my next one.


----------



## Miss89

LuvManoloB said:


> Mine too! Yours might be my next one.



I'm looking forward to it  fingers crossed


----------



## horse17

I was never an SUV gal..but I just bought a Mercedes GLK...I love it!!!!!..its small and fun....great for summer too....I still have my e350,  and it feels so low to the ground when I drive it...


----------



## mrstap

She's all mine ))


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Fiat 500 so kawaii!!!!!!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

lvuittonaddict said:


> Fiat 500 so kawaii!!!!!!!!



500's are so cute aren't they! My friend has a red one with white interior, and there is a mint coloured one in my work carpark, I always think they are so trendy looking


----------



## Miss_Pinar

My baby&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## vanilla_latte

Miss_Pinar said:


> View attachment 2743233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My baby&#10084;&#65039;



5 or 3 series? Looks so gorgeous and new  I have a white 3-series.


----------



## Miss_Pinar

vanilla_latte said:


> 5 or 3 series? Looks so gorgeous and new  I have a white 3-series.




328 luxury&#128516;


----------



## lvuittonaddict

_Lee said:


> 500's are so cute aren't they! My friend has a red one with white interior, and there is a mint coloured one in my work carpark, I always think they are so trendy looking





I ADORE my Fiat 500. I was looking into possibly getting a bmw 328 or an Audi A4, but I realized I wanted one of those more for my bf than myself.


I have always gravitated to small, cute cars. I am SOOOOOO happy I chose the 500. This is my 4th car i've had and this is by far my favorite


----------



## vanilla_latte

Miss_Pinar said:


> 328 luxury&#128516;




We are car twins! Except you got the one with the nicer leather. Enjoy


----------



## Miss_Pinar

vanilla_latte said:


> We are car twins! Except you got the one with the nicer leather. Enjoy



Enjoy too,fun to drive&#128515;


----------



## Ilgin

2012 model santorini black Range Rover Sport HSE SDV6 . I have a huge crush on the new Vogue.


----------



## kirsten

I just got a new Chevy Volt a little over a month ago. It is an electric car but can also use gas (if electric charge runs out or if you just want to use gas.) I haven't bought gas since buying it.


----------



## alexhermes

Porsche Cayman - comfy and quick


----------



## mrs moulds

I drive a 2011 Genesis in Black Noir....

It is a great car with major luxury with out the major luxury price. People always stop me to inquire about what kind of car it is....


----------



## mrs moulds

Here is a picture of Miss Ebony...


----------



## skyqueen

mrs moulds said:


> Here is a picture of Miss Ebony...


Love it...suits you!


----------



## Junkenpo

A 2004 Civic Coupe! 

I love this car.  Just had the timing belt & water pump done... still need to make some other repairs. I intend to drive this car into the ground.... or at least drive it around for 2 or so more years. 

When I do get a new car, it will also be a civic...more likely a 4 door this time, but still hopefully a stick shift.


----------



## draco159

Sold my aging 2005 Subaru and picked up a 2007 FX35 a few months ago.


----------



## Marmarides

Mercedes Benz A-Class from 2002 - I love it


----------



## Samantha S

Bmw 3 series


----------



## baglover1973

2015 Nissan extera


----------



## baglover1973

Pic of my new girl


----------



## Freckles1

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 2784560
> 
> Pic of my new girl




What a great color!!


----------



## tke06

amanda said:


> along with purses, cars are another love of mine.  so what does everyone here drive?  i'm always so curious about people and their cars.
> 
> i have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8.  my coworkers call it my Tank, but it's my baby and i loooooove it.  i test drove a lot of cars, and i can't think of another car i'd trade it for.


2013 BMW xi - it's fun


----------



## baglover1973

Freckles1 said:


> What a great color!!




Thanks honey! It's fun!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

A 2013 Honda Civic EX? LX? I dont even know.

.. not gonna lie, I don't love it. But the lease is cheap and it's good on gas so it'll have to do for now.


----------



## jennyf71

2012 Audi A4 Quattro and I love my car!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## raiderette74

2014 Mazda 6 for me.


----------



## jalex.t

I'm actually about to graduate college and start a full time job. I've been driving a 2003 Corolla that my father got me to get from point A to B. I will have graduation money from my family so I can buy a new car (not lease). I'm looking at a 2015 Ford Focus, Civic, Mini Cooper, or VW Golf. I want a car with good fuel economy and reliability. What would you guys suggest!?


----------



## manpursefan

I drive a 2012 Toyota Avanza


----------



## Irishgal

Porsche Cayman for fun and a Ford Edge four WD when the weather is bad.


----------



## Freckles1

jalex.t said:


> I'm actually about to graduate college and start a full time job. I've been driving a 2003 Corolla that my father got me to get from point A to B. I will have graduation money from my family so I can buy a new car (not lease). I'm looking at a 2015 Ford Focus, Civic, Mini Cooper, or VW Golf. I want a car with good fuel economy and reliability. What would you guys suggest!?




I'd go with the VW. Lots of bang for the buck!!!


----------



## Msbuffy100

Freckles1 said:


> I'd go with the VW. Lots of bang for the buck!!!


Funny I'm watching the news and they just named this the car of the year at the NAIAS. &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Hannah.C

06 Mini Cooper S, I love it!


----------



## Sarahz

Irishgal said:


> Porsche Cayman for fun and a Ford Edge four WD when the weather is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858796


Ooooh that's yum!!!!! I just bought a Merc A class. Drives really nicely!


----------



## Freckles1

Just got this bad boy last week. My daughter named him Armondo (Pit Bull's given name) hilarious


----------



## Knicole

2014 Jetta. I love it!


----------



## New-New

Meet Trevor, My BMW 330ci


----------



## TheSunIsShining

californiaCRUSH said:


> A 2013 Honda Civic EX? LX? I dont even know.
> 
> .. not gonna lie, I don't love it. But the lease is cheap and it's good on gas so it'll have to do for now.


 
I second this!


----------



## kirtp

2009 328i


----------



## lorihmatthews

tayken3 said:


> Isn't it cute?



Great stock photo! There are hundreds on Google!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

tayken3 said:


> Isn't it cute?



very cute!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Irishgal said:


> Porsche Cayman for fun and a Ford Edge four WD when the weather is bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858796


love it


----------



## ElephanyGirl

2014 Subaru Crosstrek


----------



## melmelx83

i drive a red 2004 cavalier. i love it. it was cheap for me and good on gas.


----------



## ksadowski

2009 Honda CR-V


----------



## adboy

2005 Lexus RX330


----------



## Jck

2010 highlander


----------



## Freckles1

melmelx83 said:


> i drive a red 2004 cavalier. i love it. it was cheap for me and good on gas.




Don't you love a good deal &#128077;


----------



## baglover1973

freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2861389
> 
> just got this bad boy last week. My daughter named him armondo (pit bull's given name) hilarious



love!


----------



## melmelx83

Freckles1 said:


> Don't you love a good deal &#128077;



oh yeah i do. it only cost me a couple grand. but it was worth it.


----------



## Love4MK

2014 GMC Terrain


----------



## Fendi213

White 2013 Audi TT


----------



## oLiveOiL@2013

jalex.t said:


> I'm actually about to graduate college and start a full time job. I've been driving a 2003 Corolla that my father got me to get from point A to B. I will have graduation money from my family so I can buy a new car (not lease). I'm looking at a 2015 Ford Focus, Civic, Mini Cooper, or VW Golf. I want a car with good fuel economy and reliability. What would you guys suggest!?


Mini Cooper ~ Holds value...


----------



## Myrkur

Audi Q5 Quattro in Navy.


----------



## lisab2

Ford Expedition for carpool and bad weather and a 2013 60's edition convertible bug every chance I get.  The bug was my dream car forever and I finally bought one.  Love it!


----------



## Monikaxx

2012 nissan altima


----------



## louis lover

2015 Kia Optima


----------



## berta

My beauty.  I ordered her exactly the way I wanted her.  Had to compromise on the color, wanted sparkling metallic bronze, got kalahari metallic beige instead.  Did the build your own on the website and had it on my screen saver. I am sure this is silly to most, but they give you the order number and when in goes into production you can follow your car being built and then to the boat, then watch your car as it leaves Germany, then watch the boat as it crosses the Atlantic to Brunswick Georgia.  It was nerdy, but this is my last car and I was so excited.  I love my little car.  Not a big'o Mercedes, been there done that, but this one I picked, I bought.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

berta said:


> My beauty.  I ordered her exactly the way I wanted her.  Had to compromise on the color, wanted sparkling metallic bronze, got kalahari metallic beige instead.  Did the build your own on the website and had it on my screen saver. I am sure this is silly to most, but they give you the order number and when in goes into production you can follow your car being built and then to the boat, then watch your car as it leaves Germany, then watch the boat as it crosses the Atlantic to Brunswick Georgia.  It was nerdy, but this is my last car and I was so excited.  I love my little car.  Not a big'o Mercedes, been there done that, but this one I picked, I bought.



That is a beauty! &#128525;


----------



## Cveaty

Audi tt ... But this Week i become a new car&#128516;Mini Cooper S &#128540;


----------



## berta

Cveaty said:


> Audi tt ... But this Week i become a new car&#128516;Mini Cooper S &#128540;


----------



## sally.m

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 2861389
> 
> Just got this bad boy last week. My daughter named him Armondo (Pit Bull's given name) hilarious



Is Armondo dark blue or black? 

I traded my 2014 Chile Sport and its much faster replacement should be here in March. Im so excited!


----------



## Brighteyed

Audi A4 Quattro. Hoping to trade it in on an A6 soon.


----------



## Cveaty

My new Mini &#9829;&#65039;


----------



## Jpwins

My 2015 Mini Cooper


----------



## Cveaty

jpwins said:


> my 2015 mini cooper




&#128077;&#128540;


----------



## Elsie87

Honda CR-V


----------



## Freckles1

sally.m said:


> Is Armondo dark blue or black?
> 
> 
> 
> I traded my 2014 Chile Sport and its much faster replacement should be here in March. Im so excited!




Armondo is black but has a navy sheen in the light!! Love this truck! We ordered ours in Sept and got it Jan 4
So excited for you!!! Have fun!!


----------



## annaprkl

I'm the boring Volvo girl. I drive a Volvo V70. The most boring car in the world but I live it but it doesn't mind my fierce reversing habbits and sucks in my huge army of dogs. During the summers I drive a vintage plymouth '40 business coupe, the vintage lover I am.


----------



## Freckles1

annaprkl said:


> I'm the boring Volvo girl. I drive a Volvo V70. The most boring car in the world but I live it but it doesn't mind my fierce reversing habbits and sucks in my huge army of dogs. During the summers I drive a vintage plymouth '40 business coupe, the vintage lover I am.




I used to have a Volvo. I'm pretty sure I'm the only Volvo owner that had a lemon!! It broke down on me twice on the interstate with my babies in the backseat!! It was the 80. Ach!!


----------



## annaprkl

Haha. I  still got my dad's 60's Volvo PV laying in the garrage and it's still going strong! Mine has never failed me yet even I have a bad habbit of reversing it to things. It is just a hint too big for the netherlands to be honest, but I am desperately hanging on my nordicness!


----------



## Freckles1

annaprkl said:


> Haha. I  still got my dad's 60's Volvo PV laying in the garrage and it's still going strong! Mine has never failed me yet even I have a bad habbit of reversing it to things. It is just a hint too big for the netherlands to be honest, but I am desperately hanging on my nordicness!




I love it!!!


----------



## Tuned83

Mini convertible, looking to let it go though, have had it for 3 years. Too small...


----------



## bluechipla

Audi diesel!


----------



## francescaadamo

I drive a 09 M3


----------



## Star1231

I have a 2014 Mercedes G-Wagen and a 2013 Range Rover Supercharged that I alternate.  Range is on the way out since the new body style has been released and that irks me.  According to hubby, I don't really need both.


----------



## lillemy01

Here is my baby love her. There are only 3 cars in the world made with this combination so she is extremely special. Jaguar xjr


----------



## Myrkur

lillemy01 said:


> Here is my baby love her. There are only 3 cars in the world made with this combination so she is extremely special. Jaguar xjr




Nice I love Jaguars, most beautiful car brand in my opinion. We had the E and C type


----------



## lillemy01

Myrkur said:


> Nice I love Jaguars, most beautiful car brand in my opinion. We had the E and C type



Yes me too there is really something special about them. I am saving up for my next purchase it will be a xkr sportscar coupe


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

2015 Black Audi A3 cabriolet with sport, drivers assistance and premium plus packages. I did a ton of research before getting it recently and it got great reviews. Lots of videos on YouTube as well. So fun to drive (coming from someone who is a safe not very adventurous driver). My favorite car to date.


----------



## Myrkur

lillemy01 said:


> Yes me too there is really something special about them. I am saving up for my next purchase it will be a xkr sportscar coupe



Ohh gorgeous! I love how Jaguar still looks so classic, no matter if it's an old or new design.


----------



## bagojoy

Ahahaha...definitely not an oxymoron 



Tuned83 said:


> *Mini convertible,* looking to let it go though, have had it for 3 years. *Too small...*


----------



## dooneybaby

annaprkl said:


> I'm the boring Volvo girl. I drive a Volvo V70. The most boring car in the world but I live it but it doesn't mind my fierce reversing habbits and sucks in my huge army of dogs. During the summers I drive a vintage plymouth '40 business coupe, the vintage lover I am.


This car is hardly boring. It represents class and style.
If you drove this in the U.S., you'd get a lot of turning heads, especially from men!


----------



## dooneybaby

jalex.t said:


> I'm actually about to graduate college and start a full time job. I've been driving a 2003 Corolla that my father got me to get from point A to B. I will have graduation money from my family so I can buy a new car (not lease). I'm looking at a 2015 Ford Focus, Civic, Mini Cooper, or VW Golf. I want a car with good fuel economy and reliability. What would you guys suggest!?


Unless you have a lot of disposable income, I would skip the VW. Upkeep and repairs of any German car can be expensive. That's  probably not what you want at this point in your life.


----------



## annaprkl

dooneybaby said:


> This car is hardly boring. It represents class and style.
> If you drove this in the U.S., you'd get a lot of turning heads, especially from men!



True, but I live(d) Scandinavia where it is a very very common car and in a part of the town where everyone drives one. Here in Netherlands you dont see them that often aka every house, so makes it less boring.


----------



## photogirl2

I own a 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee Summit.
It has all the bells and whistles and also does very well in the snow.


----------



## lvmk

I drive a 2012 BMW 750Li xDrive. It drives like A TANK in the snow.

I love it... Best car I've ever owned, but I've had it for a while now and I'm debating on whether I should keep it or trade it in for a 6 series convertible to do something fun for a change...


----------



## GTOFan

1999 Mercedes E430 Sport with 90k miles.  LOVE it, hope it lasts another 15 years!


----------



## wifeyb

my last car was totaled in a wreck, 2014 KiaSoul, searching for a new car and driving my old 2009 PT Cruiser


----------



## lvmk

jalex.t said:


> I'm actually about to graduate college and start a full time job. I've been driving a 2003 Corolla that my father got me to get from point A to B. I will have graduation money from my family so I can buy a new car (not lease). I'm looking at a 2015 Ford Focus, Civic, Mini Cooper, or VW Golf. I want a car with good fuel economy and reliability. What would you guys suggest!?


I would say go with the Mini Cooper; they're engineered by BMW (They're owned by BMW) and all of my BMWs have had great reliability.


----------



## Yoshi1296

2007 Mercedes GL-450
2010 Range Rover Supercharged
2015 Mercedes S-550

These are my parents' cars but we all share and switch around depending on what is available for the day.

Looking into adding a Dodge Challenger R/T Scat Pack with the new shaker hood! One of my new fav cars! I've always wanted a cool American muscle car!


----------



## birdbean50

2014 Ford Explorer. We live in a semi-rural area and get a ton of snow, so the AWD is important


----------



## krism805

'15 bmw x1


----------



## krism805




----------



## lisab2

dooneybaby said:


> Unless you have a lot of disposable income, I would skip the VW. Upkeep and repairs of any German car can be expensive. That's  probably not what you want at this point in your life.




We have had loads of VWs and Audis.  They have been awesome cars.  The Audi were on the speedy side for repairs but not the VWs.  We rarely had trouble with either of them.


----------



## sr1856

i drive a 2009 Mazda CX9. reliable car, roomy interior and trunk space.


----------



## immigratty

2014 Diamond White Mercedes GL550
2013 Diamond White Cadillac CTS Coupe


----------



## lvmk

I got a new car!!! Yay!!! 2015 BMW 6 Series Convertible.


----------



## Freckles1

Just bought our 16 year old son this amazing jeep. Yes, my husband and I will be driving it for awhile


----------



## Ghettoe

Just bough the Honda Fit.


----------



## lulugirl896

Just got my very first Lexus (NX)


----------



## LuvManoloB

Just picked up this beauty on 4/3/15.  I traded in my 2013 model for this one. It's a 2015 RR Evoque Union Monochrome Limited Edition in Corris Grey. I love it!


----------



## cutebubu

2003 orange jeep liberty perfect for Minnesota weather


----------



## Diesel Religion

I have a 7-yr old Infiniti FX-35 and I just picked up a new Mazda-3 for my everyday work car (traded in with my first-gen Mazda-3)


----------



## mj413121

Lexus Is-250


----------



## sally.m

LuvManoloB said:


> Just picked up this beauty on 4/3/15.  I traded in my 2013 model for this one. It's a 2015 RR Evoque Union Monochrome Limited Edition in Corris Grey. I love it!



I had an evoque before my 2 sports, with the same wheels as you, Its such a great car!


----------



## uhpharm01

lulugirl896 said:


> Just got my very first Lexus (NX)



I hope to have a Lexus very soon.


----------



## LuvManoloB

sally.m said:


> I had an evoque before my 2 sports, with the same wheels as you, Its such a great car!



If I ever need/want a bigger car, I would definitely go for a RRS. They are such gorgeous cars! Before I got my first Evoque, I read a number of not very favorable reviews. So glad I purchased one anyway. I've been super happy with it! I could possibly be a Range Rover girl for life.


----------



## msj484

Blacked out 2013 Toyota Camry.


----------



## sally.m

LuvManoloB said:


> If I ever need/want a bigger car, I would definitely go for a RRS. They are such gorgeous cars! Before I got my first Evoque, I read a number of not very favorable reviews. So glad I purchased one anyway. I've been super happy with it! I could possibly be a Range Rover girl for life.



I am deff a RR girl now. I loved the Evoque but the sport is something else. I now have the SVR model, Its unbelievable. If you ever want a change, dont hesitate, you wont regret it.


----------



## lvmk

sally.m said:


> I am deff a RR girl now. I loved the Evoque but the sport is something else. I now have the SVR model, Its unbelievable. If you ever want a change, dont hesitate, you wont regret it.




Whenever you said RR I thought you meant Rolls Royce [emoji23] but then I saw Evoque...


----------



## sally.m

lvmk said:


> Whenever you said RR I thought you meant Rolls Royce [emoji23] but then I saw Evoque...



Darling, One only uses the Rolls when being chauffeured!


----------



## nashpoo

I drive a Mercedes E550 :]


----------



## lisab2

jalex.t said:


> I'm actually about to graduate college and start a full time job. I've been driving a 2003 Corolla that my father got me to get from point A to B. I will have graduation money from my family so I can buy a new car (not lease). I'm looking at a 2015 Ford Focus, Civic, Mini Cooper, or VW Golf. I want a car with good fuel economy and reliability. What would you guys suggest!?




We have loved every Volkswagen and Audi that we have owned.  Never had any problems with them at all. That being said, my suggestion would be the Golf.  They are great little cars!


----------



## Hurrem1001

My car is called 'Shanks Pony,' Lolz!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

GTOFan said:


> 1999 Mercedes E430 Sport with 90k miles.  LOVE it, hope it lasts another 15 years!


 I have 1997 E320 that I plan on driving until the wheels fall off. Then I'll buy another one to last 20 years  Unless the RR and chauffeur comes along.


----------



## timayyyyy

nashpoo said:


> I drive a Mercedes E550 :]


Me too! I love the V8 and all that power!


----------



## LuiFoundation

Well m driving my small and cute Audi A5


----------



## emelvee

2005 Honda Civic.


----------



## uhpharm01

Toyota camry


----------



## mydogisadiva

lex is250


----------



## mrsinsyder

Just picked up a new Lexus NX200 Turbo... my first Lexus, and I am absolutely enthralled with this car.


----------



## melluvslv

mrsinsyder said:


> Just picked up a new Lexus NX200 Turbo... my first Lexus, and I am absolutely enthralled with this car.




Thank you for the pictures. She is a beauty, congrats!!


----------



## alchemorph

I drive a 2014 Blue Ray Metallic RS Camaro with a bunch of customizations.


----------



## Grace123

2014 Yukon XL Denali. I call it the Snow Beast.


----------



## 858Smith

2015 Nissan Rogue. Mine's boring compared to all of yours lol


----------



## Freckles1

Grace123 said:


> 2014 Yukon XL Denali. I call it the Snow Beast.




We had a 2007 black Yukon Denali XL! Loved that truck!!!


----------



## sally.m

2015 Range Rover SVR called Sven, He is fast, noisy, unusual and awesome!


----------



## CoachGirl12

Some of you drive some of my dreams cars! Maybe one day for me... 

I drive a black 2014 Volkswagen Passat TDI...


----------



## Douleur_exquise

sally.m said:


> 2015 Range Rover SVR called Sven, He is fast, noisy, unusual and awesome!


I love that you called him Sven, I have an Evoque called Priscilla


----------



## sally.m

Douleur_exquise said:


> I love that you called him Sven, I have an Evoque called Priscilla



Priscilla, Thats cute! I had an Evoque called Reginald Cornelius, Reggie for short. Naming is very important!


----------



## Nkh1

My glitter baby ) Porsche Cayman . Also have porsche turbo s and mercedes e550


----------



## Douleur_exquise

sally.m said:


> Priscilla, Thats cute! I had an Evoque called Reginald Cornelius, Reggie for short. Naming is very important!



Totally agree! I have a list of potential car names that's bigger than our baby names list :giggles:


----------



## lvmk

sally.m said:


> Priscilla, Thats cute! I had an Evoque called Reginald Cornelius, Reggie for short. Naming is very important!




I used to call my 7 Series Big Bertha [emoji23]

I miss having four doors though. Now I have a 6 series convertible, and I also kind of wish it was a hardtop.


----------



## uhpharm01

lvmk said:


> I got a new car!!! Yay!!! 2015 BMW 6 Series Convertible.



Congrats!!&#128522;


----------



## Jusinit

Mercedes C300. Grad present  Her name is Becky


----------



## lvmk

uhpharm01 said:


> Congrats!!&#55357;&#56842;


Thanks


----------



## adversary

2015 Audi A3 2.0T


----------



## krawford

Just switched to a 2015 GMC Denali. Now my husband will ride with me.  He hated every car I drove saying "it is too small"


----------



## baglover1973

My new Lexus IS [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baglover1973

nkouril said:


> View attachment 3004285
> 
> My glitter baby ) Porsche Cayman . Also have porsche turbo s and mercedes e550



Dang! HOT!!!


----------



## cmeshop

Red Camaro SS convertible and Mercedes ML 350.


----------



## purseburstz

I have 2007 Toyota Fortuner.


----------



## pucipuc

BMW 316i Compact 1997, lol 
but I like it


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

2006 bmw x3- its sorta old now but still looks brand new


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Mercedes C300 2013 blue magic and just added today to the family Audi A6 2015 so in love with it and feeling very blessed.


----------



## Wildflower22

A gorgeous 2014 Jeep Grand Cherokee loaded limited (akin to an Overland with all its features).  I wanted something that was fancy, but not too fancy or expensive due to the field I'm in. I love her! I had my sites set on so many other vehicles, but she is the one for me!


----------



## gayboy

I'm getting a 2009 Smart Fortwo Passion in 2 weeks when I move to the United States, VERY excited!! It's my first car.


----------



## clu13

Just got an Infiniti Q60 hardtop convertible 2 days ago - anniversary present. I so in love with this car. We still have the X5


----------



## clu13

Even getting gas is a beautiful experience


----------



## Esquared72

My new car isn't as gorgeous and drool worthy as so many in this thread, but I absolutely love it to pieces!  Just got this 2015 VW Golf TDI SEL yesterday - this car is so me. [emoji7]
View attachment 3039921


----------



## Freckles1

eehlers said:


> My new car isn't as gorgeous and drool worthy as so many in this thread, but I absolutely love it to pieces!  Just got this 2015 VW Golf TDI SEL yesterday - this car is so me. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3039921




She/he is darling and I bet you have extra $ to buy gorgeous handbags bc you've saved on gas!!!!


----------



## Freckles1

gayboy said:


> I'm getting a 2009 Smart Fortwo Passion in 2 weeks when I move to the United States, VERY excited!! It's my first car.




Congratulations !!!!!


----------



## sally.m

eehlers said:


> My new car isn't as gorgeous and drool worthy as so many in this thread, but I absolutely love it to pieces!  Just got this 2015 VW Golf TDI SEL yesterday - this car is so me. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3039921



A 2015 golf is awesome!


----------



## sally.m

Douleur_exquise said:


> Totally agree! I have a list of potential car names that's bigger than our baby names list :giggles:



Oh Yes!


----------



## Dany_37

Couldn't get a good pic of her because this is a pic in my garage.   Didn't really want anyone in the neighborhood to see me taking car pics!!  
2015 535i


----------



## aikaru

I alternate between an Audi and a convertible BMW for daily use. Love the BMW more though since it's white with red leather seats!


----------



## HeatherL

Just picked up my new ride two weeks ago!!  
Lexus NX 200t F-Sport


----------



## rogue1995

2013 VW Touareg TDI


----------



## Dany_37

eehlers said:


> My new car isn't as gorgeous and drool worthy as so many in this thread, but I absolutely love it to pieces!  Just got this 2015 VW Golf TDI SEL yesterday - this car is so me. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3039921


 

Your car is just as drool worthy as any other cars in this thread!  If you love it and it's something you wanted, then it is just as gorgeous.  I think it is super duper cute!!


----------



## Esquared72

Dany_37 said:


> Your car is just as drool worthy as any other cars in this thread!  If you love it and it's something you wanted, then it is just as gorgeous.  I think it is super duper cute!!



Awww...thank you!  I do love it, and think it's pretty darn cute as well.


----------



## Leo the Lion

BMW 1 series. Love her! My first "brand" new car


----------



## Voodoo

2010 Volvo S40.  Her name is Viola.  We love each other. 

She's my 2nd Volvo.  Vera was my first one&#8230;.may she rest in peace&#8230;285k miles when someone smashed into me. Hopefully Viola will be with me even longer!


----------



## lvmk

Leo the Lion said:


> BMW 1 series. Love her! My first "brand" new car




She's lovely! I love my BMW


----------



## tflowers921

eehlers said:


> My new car isn't as gorgeous and drool worthy as so many in this thread, but I absolutely love it to pieces!  Just got this 2015 VW Golf TDI SEL yesterday - this car is so me. [emoji7]
> View attachment 3039921




I love this car!!! We're debating getting one, my husband had one years ago & he wants another so badly!


----------



## CherryKitty

Voodoo said:


> 2010 Volvo S40.  Her name is Viola.  We love each other.
> 
> She's my 2nd Volvo.  Vera was my first one.may she rest in peace285k miles when someone smashed into me. Hopefully Viola will be with me even longer!



Same thing happened to my mom! She had a 1999 S70 T5, that she bought brand new. Had it up until October 2013 when someone t-boned her, and it was written off. She was super bummed. Loved that car, had no issues at 245,000km. She finally received a settlement and bought a 2014 S60 T6. It's an amazing car! Best of luck to you and Viola


----------



## Voodoo

CherryKitty said:


> Same thing happened to my mom! She had a 1999 S70 T5, that she bought brand new. Had it up until October 2013 when someone t-boned her, and it was written off. She was super bummed. Loved that car, had no issues at 245,000km. She finally received a settlement and bought a 2014 S60 T6. It's an amazing car! Best of luck to you and Viola



Sorry about your mom's S70    Volvo's are awesome. It's all I will ever drive.


----------



## Yuki85

Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## BooYah

i received my license a few months ago so i just started driving.
_Subaru Impreza_


----------



## Leo the Lion

lvmk said:


> She's lovely! I love my BMW


Thanks! Best car ever, right?


----------



## S44MHY

Mini Cooper graphite edition or a vw golf gtd


----------



## tflowers921

2013 Altima [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mulberrygal

I own a Smart Cabriolet, which is fabulously cheap to run and fantastic easy to park. 

My love is bags, scarves, clothes and shoes. I've really no interest in cars and prefer to walk or cycle as much as possible, to keep fit. Fortunately I only live a couple of miles from where I work so my car mostly stays put on the drive.


----------



## Banana311

Here is my car "speedy". Nothing glamorous but cars aren't an investment unless it's a classic, so for the mean time I'll be happy with a cheap car that can cart around my husband and dogs. Paid it off in less than 3 years


----------



## debssx3

2007 blue honda civic. i still love it very much to this day


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Beautiful cars everyone!


----------



## Freckles1

Douleur_exquise said:


> I love that you called him Sven, I have an Evoque called Priscilla







sally.m said:


> Priscilla, Thats cute! I had an Evoque called Reginald Cornelius, Reggie for short. Naming is very important!




We name all of our cars. My first 7 was LaFaunda ( think Napoleon Dynamite) my 2nd 7 was CoCo. My RR is named Armando. DH 7 is Ice T. DS wrangler is Consuela!!!


----------



## DrMom12

My new baby! 2015 Mercedes C 400 AMG sport in silver!  I've only ever had E and S classes, but this time around I wanted something a little sporty that I could still use everyday. 

DH drives a black Mercedes E 550 and we split a Lincoln MKX... Although I wish I still had my old Range Rover... the lincoln looks a bit too much like a whale to me lol


----------



## jasonnorin

Just about to get my new Peugeot later this day and I am quite excited about it. Haven't slept all night thinking about it.


----------



## sally.m

jasonnorin said:


> Just about to get my new Peugeot later this day and I am quite excited about it. Haven't slept all night thinking about it.



 i know how you feel, new cars are exciting!


----------



## linpaddy

gayboy said:


> I'm getting a 2009 Smart Fortwo Passion in 2 weeks when I move to the United States, VERY excited!! It's my first car.


Congratulations!  SMART is a solid car (made by Mercedes Benz!!!) and incredibly zippy.
Traffic or parking is never an issue. LOL.  I still drive mine occasionally whenever I need to get through traffic since they are pretty nimble.  Plus nobody gets mad at a SMART when you try to squeeze your way through.


----------



## APhiJill

I drive a 2005 Honda Civic
The husband drives a 2007 Toyota Tundra

Both are paid off and we will drive them until they die


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I just got a 2015 white Audi A3. Love it.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> Mercedes C300 2013 blue magic and just added today to the family Audi A6 2015 so in love with it and feeling very blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031101


 
Is that the Tops diner?


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

californiaCRUSH said:


> Is that the Tops diner?




No that's in Newark, I'm in Bergen county.[emoji4]


----------



## californiaCRUSH

mrsbagalot1222 said:


> No that's in Newark, I'm in Bergen county.[emoji4]


 
That's where I'm from originally 

but  now I live in LA!


----------



## glamourdoll.

2015 Mercedes c400


----------



## pinklet

A 2016 Acura ILX with all the fixin's!


----------



## Corza

APhiJill said:


> I drive a 2005 Honda Civic
> The husband drives a 2007 Toyota Tundra
> 
> Both are paid off and we will drive them until they die




+1

I'm a minivan mom 2009 Honda Odyssey Touring
Hubby: 2001 Honda Civic (just waiting for it to die [emoji12])
= No Car Loans


----------



## Klo70924

Oh, love this thread, my hubby and I are car nuts.




Right now we have 2013 Chevy Silverado 2500 (Hubby's new tow vehicle), 2006 Mini Cooper S JCW (my daily driver/track day car), 1992 Camaro RS (Hubby's play street car), and a 1986 Camaro race car.... I just sold my 2008 Saturn Sky Redline a few months ago (only had 14k miles on it and I was tired of it just sitting in the garage). 


Once the truck is paid off next year, I will be looking for another fun car... so far it's either an all wheel drive 5 door hatchback or another pretty convertible... 


Our "rule" is that the vehicles cannot cost more than the house! (If so, it's time for a different house!)


----------



## anotherjunkee

2012 BMW 328i


----------



## Theren

I have to update mine.. Right now I'm in the process of finding my next car.. This happened Sunday...


----------



## maddie66

californiaCRUSH said:


> I just got a 2015 white Audi A3. Love it.




I have a white Q5 which I love, but eyeing the Q3 for my next one!


----------



## lovinalotofbags

Klo70924 said:


> Oh, love this thread, my hubby and I are car nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now we have 2013 Chevy Silverado 2500 (Hubby's new tow vehicle), 2006 Mini Cooper S JCW (my daily driver/track day car), 1992 Camaro RS (Hubby's play street car), and a 1986 Camaro race car.... I just sold my 2008 Saturn Sky Redline a few months ago (only had 14k miles on it and I was tired of it just sitting in the garage).
> 
> 
> Once the truck is paid off next year, I will be looking for another fun car... so far it's either an all wheel drive 5 door hatchback or another pretty convertible...
> 
> 
> Our "rule" is that the vehicles cannot cost more than the house! (If so, it's time for a different house!)


Our family drives Chevy trucks and I love your truck.


----------



## lovinalotofbags

2000 Honda Accord EX V6 four door.  Love it.  I will drive this car until I cannot.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

maddie66 said:


> I have a white Q5 which I love, but eyeing the Q3 for my next one!



I'd love the Q5! Audi has so many beautiful cars.


----------



## maddie66

californiaCRUSH said:


> I'd love the Q5! Audi has so many beautiful cars.




Totally agree!  How do you like the Q3?


----------



## Reaganh

Mazda 3 2016


----------



## californiaCRUSH

maddie66 said:


> Totally agree!  How do you like the Q3?



Very nice. I'm petite and I'm drawn to big cars, so for my next car I think I want an SUV but I want to feel like I'm in a large car so I'd probably go for the Q5 I think it's a good size.


----------



## llpalmtree

Theren said:


> I have to update mine.. Right now I'm in the process of finding my next car.. This happened Sunday...


Oh no! I'm so sorry this happened to you. I hope no one was hurt. Since you are car shopping would you buy another BMW? I'm also car shopping and the BMW 5 is on my list. I hope this car kept you safe in your accident.


----------



## Theren

llpalmtree said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry this happened to you. I hope no one was hurt. Since you are car shopping would you buy another BMW? I'm also car shopping and the BMW 5 is on my list. I hope this car kept you safe in your accident.



Other than being really sore, bumps, and bruises, and some pulled muscles.. We are OK considering. The bmw is honestly the reason we aren't worse off.. We'd buy another in a heartbeat.


----------



## alansgail

My dh drives a BMW M3 and I drive a Land Rover LR3. Both cars are paid off and we'll keep them until the wheels fall off!

He wanted his car (well, I can't tell you why, I can't stand it...lol!) probably because of it's fun to drive but as a passenger? Not so much!
I bought my car because I needed a large enough car to 'haul' a certain amount of stuff but I didn't want to feel like I was driving a tank iykwim?

I adore my car and I guess the only thing I would change about it is it's gas mileage but we don't live in a large city so it's o.k.


----------



## ive_flipped

I drive s white A4 and looooooove it


----------



## Jen123

White Acura TSX 2012. It's so "me" and the first car I ever bought once I graduated school!


----------



## pjhm

Since you ask, I drive a Mercedes 350 ML 4matic (SUV) and DH drives a Ford 150 truck! 
Both paid off and will be driven until wheels fall off.


----------



## jcperdue

Honda Civic that I love


----------



## estrella.bribie

Toyota yaris [emoji23] im still a girl, when i get a real job a may get something better [emoji6]


----------



## Chloe_chick999

estrella.bribie said:


> Toyota yaris [emoji23] im still a girl, when i get a real job a may get something better [emoji6]



The Yaris is so cute! Is it a two door or four?


----------



## debssx3

Honda Civic 2007
My bf's is an Acura RSX 2006

Both paid off and still in really great condition, so we probably won't be needing a new car anytime soon. [emoji2]


----------



## UNIMV

2008 Mitsubishi Lancer, vroomm vroomm &#128523; Car of my life, couldn't imagine driving anything else


----------



## mssmelanie

Just got this last week after my 2003 Murano died. I love my new 2015 Mini Cooper Paceman!  I even added some bling to the letters on the back


----------



## mssmelanie

Oops!  Here's the car


----------



## helladesigner

BMW 4 series. I love how it drives and all of the tech it came with, but I honestly miss my old Honda CR-V. I miss sitting higher up


----------



## rounak12

I love to drive BMW .. In contrast to some other autonomous projects. The BMW does not have compicuous sensor and rader bolted on to its exterior..The idea at the very beginning was that i wanted the car to took like a normal 5 series..


----------



## citruses

I borrow my parents`car - Mercedes S550. I recently moved home from college, and I take the subway to work, so there`s no reason for me to get a car. I want a mini though! Maybe in the future.


----------



## trefusisgirl

I have a mini coupe Cooper SD which attracts a lot of "what make is that" comments.  You don't see many around and I like that. An old lady in a surgery car park once came up and asked me if it was a kit car.  I think it is like marmite, you either love it, or you hate it.  I love it and always say the roof looks like a back to front baseball hat (get me down with the kids!)


----------



## trefusisgirl

mssmelanie said:


> Just got this last week after my 2003 Murano died. I love my new 2015 Mini Cooper Paceman!  I even added some bling to the letters on the back




Oh I love that you have done that it makes it so unique.  Lovely looking car.  Imagine you're not driving it round with the giant bow on it lol.


----------



## mssmelanie

trefusisgirl said:


> Oh I love that you have done that it makes it so unique.  Lovely looking car.  Imagine you're not driving it round with the giant bow on it lol.



Thank you!  I wish I still had the bow on it. It would be funny for the holidays


----------



## mssmelanie

trefusisgirl said:


> I have a mini coupe Cooper SD which attracts a lot of "what make is that" comments.  You don't see many around and I like that. An old lady in a surgery car park once came up and asked me if it was a kit car.  I think it is like marmite, you either love it, or you hate it.  I love it and always say the roof looks like a back to front baseball hat (get me down with the kids!)
> 
> View attachment 3134179


I love your MINI!  I sat in it in the showroom and it was so sweet.


----------



## leechiyong

trefusisgirl said:


> I have a mini coupe Cooper SD which attracts a lot of "what make is that" comments.  You don't see many around and I like that. An old lady in a surgery car park once came up and asked me if it was a kit car.  I think it is like marmite, you either love it, or you hate it.  I love it and always say the roof looks like a back to front baseball hat (get me down with the kids!)
> 
> View attachment 3134179


I have a Mini Cooper Coupe too!  Love it so, so much.  I've wanted a Mini since they were re-released and a coupe since before I could drive, so it's perfect for me.  I so wish the diesel was available stateside, but I do love mine.


----------



## trefusisgirl

leechiyong said:


> I have a Mini Cooper Coupe too!  Love it so, so much.  I've wanted a Mini since they were re-released and a coupe since before I could drive, so it's perfect for me.  I so wish the diesel was available stateside, but I do love mine.




Yey someone else who shares my love for the coupe.  What color comb do you have?  I hardly ever see them where I live.

What a shame the diesel isn't available for you.  I went for it as do a lot of mileage for work, plus in UK the road tax in it is peanuts compared to the the petrol version.  

I drove a new style mini a few weeks back and didn't like it, so am intending to keep my coupe for a few years.  As I find it so stylish, comfy, easy to drive and obviously quite quick lol.


----------



## netsnotes

Minis are cute.....I have a 1997 Volvo Wagon....I really want a convertible but I carry to much crap.


----------



## JNH14

A silver Audi A6 3.2 ...absolutely love it!


----------



## trefusisgirl

JNH14 said:


> tse1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=OIP.M764d63a443c2156e328a9e7145803d5eo0&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0
> A silver Audi A6 3.2 ...absolutely love it!




Lovely, I love audi's and silver is my favourite car colour, goes with any outfit lol.


----------



## trefusisgirl

netsnotes said:


> Minis are cute.....I have a 1997 Volvo Wagon....I really want a convertible but I carry to much crap.




Lol, volvos go on forever my brother-in-law has an old one, it has no power steering, it is huge & with no power steering it is like manouvering a tank, but it is the most reliable car, so well built and he can pretty much get everything but the kitchen sink in it when he needs to.

Hmm yes you would get nothing in a mini compared to what you can get in yours.


----------



## netsnotes

trefusisgirl said:


> Lol, volvos go on forever my brother-in-law has an old one, it has no power steering, it is huge & with no power steering it is like manouvering a tank, but it is the most reliable car, so well built and he can pretty much get everything but the kitchen sink in it when he needs to.
> 
> Hmm yes you would get nothing in a mini compared to what you can get in yours.




Dave had 2002....both have 3rd seats..because not only do we haul crap we haul kids and their friends too or did....both children have cars.  The 2002 has a gizzillion computer moduels, so his more $$ to repair...but I do love his because of the sunroof.  

My odometer stopped at about 135,000 in 2004...I was driving to my internship church and wanted to know how many miles.  I would guess I would have over 250,000-300,000 miles on this car.  It needs to be painted and cleaned (I think Jimmy Hoffa's body is in my car! 

I would love to have the old750...Volvo...now those cars, they don't make like they used t (as the old saying goes!)


----------



## JNH14

trefusisgirl said:


> Lovely, I love audi's and silver is my favourite car colour, goes with any outfit lol.


 


Never looked at it that way-it does go with everything!


----------



## yslaurent

2015 Nissan Rogue. Needed to upgrade from my little Ford Focus after the birth of my daughter.


----------



## dooneybaby

yslaurent said:


> 2015 Nissan Rogue. Needed to upgrade from my little Ford Focus after the birth of my daughter.


I think this is going to be my next vehicle. It's on the list of Top 10 SUVs to drive in the snow. But it's going to be at least another 2 years. I have a 2003 Honda CR-V, and I'm getting as much out of that baby as possible.


----------



## ejl1107

Right now I'm driving a Nissan Pathfinder, like it for my two kids.


----------



## aa12

Star1231 said:


> I have a 2014 Mercedes G-Wagen and a 2013 Range Rover Supercharged that I alternate.  Range is on the way out since the new body style has been released and that irks me.  According to hubby, I don't really need both.



How do you like the G? I know its not everyone's taste, but I don't know many people who have the car who can comment? Also, just curious what color you got yours in


----------



## Star1231

aa12 said:


> How do you like the G? I know its not everyone's taste, but I don't know many people who have the car who can comment? Also, just curious what color you got yours in



It's black and I love it.  =)


----------



## leechiyong

trefusisgirl said:


> Yey someone else who shares my love for the coupe.  What color comb do you have?  I hardly ever see them where I live.
> 
> What a shame the diesel isn't available for you.  I went for it as do a lot of mileage for work, plus in UK the road tax in it is peanuts compared to the the petrol version.
> 
> I drove a new style mini a few weeks back and didn't like it, so am intending to keep my coupe for a few years.  As I find it so stylish, comfy, easy to drive and obviously quite quick lol.


Sorry for the late response.  I didn't get the quote notification at the time. 

Mine is white silver metallic, black roof, and racing stripes.  I plan on keeping mine forever lol.  I'll buy another car if I have children.  It's so fun to drive and I love the details.  It makes my commute so much more enjoyable.


----------



## amrx87

i used to drive a toyota matrix, but i just got the bmw i3! i love cruising by the gas stations.


----------



## reina ester

Dodge Charger RT V8 100th anniversary edition #loveit


----------



## Love4MK

2014 GMC Terrain


----------



## celine4

annaprkl said:


> I'm the boring Volvo girl. I drive a Volvo V70. The most boring car in the world but I live it but it doesn't mind my fierce reversing habbits and sucks in my huge army of dogs. During the summers I drive a vintage plymouth '40 business coupe, the vintage lover I am.



This is beautiful!


----------



## IVsmommy

2015 BMW X4 35i M in Melborne Red Metallic


----------



## pmburk

annaprkl said:


> I'm the boring Volvo girl. I drive a Volvo V70. The most boring car in the world but I live it but it doesn't mind my fierce reversing habbits and sucks in my huge army of dogs. *During the summers I drive a vintage plymouth '40 business coupe, the vintage lover I am*.



JEALOUS!!!! Hottest car in this thread IMHO.


----------



## Faulkner22

I am new member here. I would like to drive Noah always. Enjoying a lot while driving.


----------



## clu13

So happy to say we traded our BMW X5 in today - brought home my 2016 Lava Gray Pearl Audi Q5 today


----------



## Faulkner22

Hey nice one BMW. You'll enjoy a lot while driving this one.


----------



## Mdott

2010 nissan altima


----------



## bella601

2015 Chrysler 200


----------



## BellaLakes

I drive a Mini Cooper.. It's now 13 years old!


----------



## MR1005

2011 BMW 328xi


----------



## tweeety

2009 Black Audi TTS ..she's still a true gem to me


----------



## arnika

2016 Mazda CX-5


----------



## ashu

Audi Q7.. Love the car.. Super sexy!!


----------



## nascar fan

2015 Corvette Stingray 3LT with Z51 performance package and Corsa Xtreme exhaust.
(with beautiful red interior!)


----------



## nashpoo

I drive a white Mercedes e63 AMG. But I'm dreaming of getting a G63 too [emoji7] once you drive an AMG you'll never want to drive anything else!


----------



## Bag*Snob

nascar fan said:


> 2015 Corvette Stingray 3LT with Z51 performance package and Corsa Xtreme exhaust.
> (with beautiful red interior!)
> 
> View attachment 3275487



I love your car.


----------



## nascar fan

Bag*Snob said:


> I love your car.


Oh, thank you!  It is a blast to drive!


----------



## doxi2111

2002 Audi A6 2.5 TDI. It's powerful and comfortable


----------



## Dmurphy1

Mini Cooper !!


----------



## lilack

Prius!  Gotta take care of our planet!

I don't love the design though, but inside its not that bad actually.


----------



## beantownSugar

2016 Toyota Corolla ... but I REALLY want a VW beetle. I got a car right around the awful VW diesel disaster news which turned me off a bit.

Hopefully in a few years I'll make my dream car a reality


----------



## xtiffaany

Honda Accord, but will soon be getting a 2016 Subaru WRX [emoji7]


----------



## Liz131

Dmurphy1 said:


> Mini Cooper !!




X2 [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Peach08

2003 BmW 325
And
2005 Jeep Grand Cherokee


----------



## egak

2015 Hyundai i30 active x - manual.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone here have the 2016 Es 350 ? Do you like it? Thanks !


----------



## MrsTGreen

Just purchased a 2014 Hyundai Elantra in Pearl White.


----------



## Merkitten

2015 Mazda CX-5 in "crystal white pearl"


----------



## winks

BMW X3... lots of space for the Dogs!


----------



## pixiejenna

02 VW jetta lol I'd love a new car I just don't want new car payments. And since I live so close to work I can't justify the cost of it. Maybe if I could if I had a long drive to work. But for the amount of time I spend in my car I'll probably dive it until it dies or until I have kids and need more space.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## uhpharm01

pixiejenn+1a said:


> 02 vw jetta lol i'd love a new car i just don't want new car payments. And since i live so close to work i can't justify the cost of it. Maybe if i could if i had a long drive to work. But for the amount of time i spend in my car i'll probably dive it until it dies or until i have kids and need more space.
> 
> Sent from my samsung-sm-g920a using purseforum mobile app



+1


----------



## Carolyn Delara

I drive Honda City 2014..


----------



## mrsinsyder

uhpharm01 said:


> Does anyone here have the 2016 Es 350 ? Do you like it? Thanks !


I had one as a loaner and it was lovely, a smooth ride with plenty of power.


----------



## uhpharm01

mrsinsyder said:


> I had one as a loaner and it was lovely, a smooth ride with plenty of power.



Thanks. I just test drive one last sat. It's a great car


----------



## vintagefinds

uhpharm01 said:


> Thanks. I just test drive one last sat. It's a great car


I've test driven it a couple of times. It's a great car, but I couldn't pull the trigger because I can't convert back to a sedan after driving an SUV. It's also a really good value for the price, and dealerships always seem to have a ton on hand and are willing to offer good deals.

The Suburu Legacy is very similar, for anyone out there looking to save some $.


----------



## uhpharm01

vintagefinds said:


> I've test driven it a couple of times. It's a great car, but I couldn't pull the trigger because I can't convert back to a sedan after driving an SUV. It's also a really good value for the price, and dealerships always seem to have a ton on hand and are willing to offer good deals.
> 
> The Suburu Legacy is very similar, for anyone out there looking to save some $.



Thanks for the tip ! I'll keep that in mind


----------



## highheeladdict

An old one  2006 Fiat Grande Punto in bolero-red. It´s italian and red...the closest I´ll ever get to driving  a Ferrari


----------



## addicted2shoppn

nascar fan said:


> 2015 Corvette Stingray 3LT with Z51 performance package and Corsa Xtreme exhaust.
> 
> (with beautiful red interior!)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275487




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sleirko

I drive VW


----------



## nascar fan

addicted2shoppn said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks!


----------



## Geaux

Mercedes ML 350
Cadillac SRX


----------



## pjhm

Geaux said:


> Mercedes ML 350
> 
> Cadillac SRX




I have a 350 ML too- definitely worth the money and fit 2 dogs crates, should u need 'em!


----------



## Rouge H

Porsche Cayenne S


----------



## pjhm

Rouge H said:


> Porsche Cayenne S




Wow! I always admire that style. Enjoy!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

a 2014 honda fit... in turquoise, my favorite color


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Drove a Range Rover for years, now I drive a Mercedes GLK350. I miss the big monster SUV.


----------



## Justyna

Renault Kadjar. His name is Roman 
Picture taken by my brother @yaisthename


----------



## Bag*Snob

Justyna - that is a cool pic.


----------



## Justyna

Bag*Snob said:


> Justyna - that is a cool pic.


Thanks


----------



## Geaux

That's an awesome picture. 

I'm a car nut.  If I could own 10, I would!


----------



## Bag*Snob

I am a car nut, too.  I would have a fleet of cars if I won Lotto.


----------



## espanv

I've got a 2011 Mercedes ML350 but I'm looking around for what I'll get next. I'm torn between the new MB GLE (the old ML - they renamed it this year) and the Land Rover Discovery.


----------



## Swanky

I'd choose the GLE personally, more reliable IMO.
I drive a GL and they gave me a GLE as a loaner and I loved it!


----------



## espanv

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'd choose the GLE personally, more reliable IMO.
> I drive a GL and they gave me a GLE as a loaner and I loved it!




Good to know! I've had quite a few MBs and have loved them all. It'll be hard to break away from the brand. Reliable, comfortable, beautiful, and great service dept at my local dealership. Thanks!


----------



## Tbs717

Rouge H said:


> Porsche Cayenne S


i want one!!!! i currently have a 2014 porsche panamera, but I want the cayenne =)


----------



## Tbs717

espanv said:


> I've got a 2011 Mercedes ML350 but I'm looking around for what I'll get next. I'm torn between the new MB GLE (the old ML - they renamed it this year) and the Land Rover Discovery.


My previous car was a GL320 (diesel) and i LOVED it! Ran so smooth and excellent on gas since it was diesel! Also had third row seating.


----------



## Tbs717

my 2014 panamera ! my favorite part of this car is the inside


----------



## Rouge H

Tbs717 said:


> i want one!!!! i currently have a 2014 porsche panamera, but I want the cayenne =)


I'll trade you!


----------



## Tbs717

Here is a photo, I guess my upload failed  interior is red!!!


----------



## Tbs717

Hahaha! I wish !!!


----------



## Tbs717

Rouge H said:


> I'll trade you!


Hahahaha I wish! &#128513;


----------



## Tbs717

oo_let_me_see said:


> Drove a Range Rover for years, now I drive a Mercedes GLK350. I miss the big monster SUV.



 Wow I would miss the range too! Did you have sport or HSE? My mother has HSE and i love it!


----------



## Tbs717

Here is the inside ! Which is my favorite part about this car ! Making it hard to find something better &#128555;


----------



## Rouge H

Tbs717 said:


> Here is the inside ! Which is my favorite part about this car ! Making it hard to find something better &#128555;


Nice-love it!


----------



## IVsmommy

Tbs717 said:


> Here is the inside ! Which is my favorite part about this car ! Making it hard to find something better &#128555;



I test drove a bmw with a red interior when I got my latest one and omg it was so hard not to choose that one! The red is amazing!


----------



## IVsmommy

espanv said:


> I've got a 2011 Mercedes ML350 but I'm looking around for what I'll get next. I'm torn between the new MB GLE (the old ML - they renamed it this year) and the Land Rover Discovery.



I vote GLE! I drove one and was in love! But I think it was called the GLE coupe made like a BMW X6.


----------



## audrey.schmidt

amanda said:


> along with purses, cars are another love of mine.  so what does everyone here drive?  i'm always so curious about people and their cars.
> 
> i have a 2004 Toyota 4Runner V8.  my coworkers call it my Tank, but it's my baby and i loooooove it.  i test drove a lot of cars, and i can't think of another car i'd trade it for.


I drive a volkswagen passat 1998


----------



## lovemysavior

2013 BMW 328i....so disappointed in this car and all the issues I've had with it&#128078;

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Peach08

lovemysavior said:


> 2013 BMW 328i....so disappointed in this car and all the issues I've had with it[emoji107]
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app




Had the same car. Same year. And had so many problems! Everything had to be changed! 

Got fed up and sold it and stuck to my 2002 which has never had problems


----------



## Tbs717

IVsmommy said:


> I test drove a bmw with a red interior when I got my latest one and omg it was so hard not to choose that one! The red is amazing!


 what did you end up choosing?!? For BMW I love the peanut butter brown seats !!!


----------



## Tbs717

lovemysavior said:


> 2013 BMW 328i....so disappointed in this car and all the issues I've had with it&#128078;
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


In 2012 I had a 2009 328 coupe convertible ..,,, lovely car but wow the problems!!!!!


----------



## IVsmommy

Tbs717 said:


> what did you end up choosing?!? For BMW I love the peanut butter brown seats !!!



My husband loves that brown color too! I ended up with a X4 M Sport with Melbourne Red exterior. I second guess myself often about not going with red interior in black 435 gran coupe though. I was going from a diesel X5 and had a hard time giving up the suv feel to switch completely to a coupe. I miss my diesel so bad so I will probably go back to the X5 eventually.


----------



## ScottyGal

Just ordered a new Audi TT - hopefully getting delivered to the dealership by the end of the month


----------



## berrydiva

_Lee said:


> Just ordered a new Audi TT - hopefully getting delivered to the dealership by the end of the month



Nice! Congrats! The new headlamps are great.

I love Audis and have owned quite a few over the years. I've been debating ordering an RS7.


----------



## ScottyGal

berrydiva said:


> Nice. The new headlamps are great. I love Audis and have owned quite a few over the years. I've been debating ordering an RS7.



I'm Audi loyal - I love them! Trading in my A1 for the TT, I'm looking forward to having something more powerful and sporty.
The RS7 is gorgeous - I really like the A5/S5 too.


----------



## berrydiva

_Lee said:


> I'm Audi loyal - I love them! Trading in my A1 for the TT, I'm looking forward to having something more powerful and sporty.
> The RS7 is gorgeous - I really like the A5/S5 too.



You'll love having more speed. Have you planned your "take delivery outfit" yet?


----------



## Tbs717

I love the x4's. And yes I had a GL320 diesel and LOVED it !!!! But I only have one toddler the GL was so big for me!


----------



## Tbs717

IVsmommy said:


> My husband loves that brown color too! I ended up with a X4 M Sport with Melbourne Red exterior. I second guess myself often about not going with red interior in black 435 gran coupe though. I was going from a diesel X5 and had a hard time giving up the suv feel to switch completely to a coupe. I miss my diesel so bad so I will probably go back to the X5 eventually.


 I love the M package x4's!!! Any M package actually lol! I had a diesel GL320 Mercedes and loved it. But it was too big for me!


----------



## missyb

I have a 2014 BMW 5 series but am looking to get rid of it and get a suv again. If I get another Range Rover my husband may kill me because my last was nothing but suspension issues constantly.


----------



## Tbs717

missyb said:


> I have a 2014 BMW 5 series but am looking to get rid of it and get a suv again. If I get another Range Rover my husband may kill me because my last was nothing but suspension issues constantly.



Look into the Lexus SUV LX570. Lexus IS reliable!!! And beautiful interior. Range rovers are known for their issues &#128555;


----------



## uhpharm01

Tbs717 said:


> Look into the Lexus SUV LX570. Lexus IS reliable!!! And beautiful interior. Range rovers are known for their issues &#128555;



Lexus IS really that good. Maybe I should buy one day ?! Mmm


----------



## redney

Doesn't Toyota still own/make Lexus?


----------



## IVsmommy

Anther vote for Lexus! I have had three of the SUVs since they started making the RX series and never had a single issue in any of them. None. Oil changes were the only reason they ever got taken in. 
I've had great luck with BMW so far also though. My diesel x5 never had an issue except for birds eye camera issues when it was cold outside. Nothing to fix there, was just aggravating. My only complaint is soft brakes and my husband is rough on them so we go through them faster than I'd like and the brake dust amount is aggravating all over the wheels. So far the x4 has been better but my x5 was always covered in brake dust so it always looked like dirty wheels and it didn't come off well in an automatic car wash. 
Minor complaints.


----------



## Tbs717

uhpharm01 said:


> Lexus IS really that good. Maybe I should buy one day ?! Mmm



lol I didn't mean to cap locks the "is" ! But yes I love lexus!  I like the new GS in white with red interior


----------



## Tbs717

redney said:


> Doesn't Toyota still own/make Lexus?



Lexus has their own auto plant...Lexus uses a Toyota engineered engine, but with much higher specifications than the ones placed in  Toyota.


----------



## uhpharm01

Tbs717 said:


> lol I didn't mean to cap locks the "is" ! But yes I love lexus!  I like the new GS in white with red interior



You're good.thats good to know that Lexus IS really good brand


----------



## uhpharm01

IVsmommy said:


> Anther vote for Lexus! I have had three of the SUVs since they started making the RX series and never had a single issue in any of them. None. Oil changes were the only reason they ever got taken in.
> I've had great luck with BMW so far also though. My diesel x5 never had an issue except for birds eye camera issues when it was cold outside. Nothing to fix there, was just aggravating. My only complaint is soft brakes and my husband is rough on them so we go through them faster than I'd like and the brake dust amount is aggravating all over the wheels. So far the x4 has been better but my x5 was always covered in brake dust so it always looked like dirty wheels and it didn't come off well in an automatic car wash.
> Minor complaints.


That excellent to know


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bought a LE Platinum Porsche Cayenne in 2014.


----------



## amrx87

A bmw i3 [emoji288][emoji288][emoji288][emoji288]


----------



## missjenny2679

Mini Cooper[emoji7]


----------



## Cherielyne

Ford Flex.  BEST family hauler ever!


----------



## Slowhand

Mini Cooper S


----------



## cocolv

Mb e350


----------



## missjenny2679

Slowhand said:


> Mini Cooper S




[emoji122]&#127995;[emoji119]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Lucylu29

Mini Cooper S


----------



## Lucylu29

missjenny2679 said:


> Mini Cooper[emoji7]







Slowhand said:


> Mini Cooper S




[emoji111]


----------



## machinedock

Ford Mustang Mach 40Ford Mustang Mach 40 black


----------



## debbiehillman

I got a 10 year old mini, but I love it! I will add some pics of it.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does anyone find that the Es 350 ride is too soft ?  I've test drove the Es 350 twice and I also test drove the Toyota Camry and I'm stuck between these two.


----------



## usako

My fiance and I are really into cars... lol. We have three bmw z3s (including our matching "his" and "hers"), a porsche boxster, a porsche 944, a bmw x5, range rover, camaro convertible, mercedes clk-320, nissan 300zx, 60's chevelle (though we almost had it traded for a cayenne turbo), dodge 2500 diesel laramie (my fiance's favorite, and what allows us to go and get more sports cars to feed our addiction, lol), yaris sedan (only sedan and from my college days, now we use it as something we can let our employees drive), and a buick rendezvous (waiting to trade it for something amazing, it has been on the chopping block from day one). The z3s and boxster are my favorite, even though I am not that great at stick yet, luckily my fiance usually does all the driving.


----------



## pmburk

Recently traded in my Cadillac DTS - now driving a 2015 Honda Accord. Zippy & economical. Love it!


----------



## bisousx

Range Rover.. my favorite car ever. Previously, I had a few Benzes, an Acura RSX and my first car was a Honda Civic.


----------



## espanv

bisousx said:


> Range Rover.. my favorite car ever. Previously, I had a few Benzes, an Acura RSX and my first car was a Honda Civic.




Which Rover? I'm currently shopping and am looking at them or another Mercedes SUV.  Thanks for any feedback! I've always had BMWs and Benzes but am thinking of switching it up.


----------



## bisousx

espanv said:


> Which Rover? I'm currently shopping and am looking at them or another Mercedes SUV.  Thanks for any feedback! I've always had BMWs and Benzes but am thinking of switching it up.



The evoque. I would love the sport but I drive too much. Gas is great on the evoque.

The RR is superior in every way, IMO; in prestige, technology, comfort and service. They recently sent me a package with cell phone camera lenses just because... which of course is a marketing thing, but I never got anything from Mercedes in all my years of loyalty to them. 

Mercedes, I had to spend about $1k a year in service A B and C. With RR, I worked in 3 years of service for $800.

They also sent me a voucher for 2 hours of driving class  maybe they are trying to say something because I ended up with the RR after crashing my benz.

I don't see myself with any other car now unless it's some next level upgrade someday.


----------



## espanv

bisousx said:


> The evoque. I would love the sport but I drive too much. Gas is great on the evoque.
> 
> The RR is superior in every way, IMO; in prestige, technology, comfort and service. They recently sent me a package with cell phone camera lenses just because... which of course is a marketing thing, but I never got anything from Mercedes in all my years of loyalty to them.
> 
> Mercedes, I had to spend about $1k a year in service A B and C. With RR, I worked in 3 years of service for $800.
> 
> They also sent me a voucher for 2 hours of driving class  maybe they are trying to say something because I ended up with the RR after crashing my benz.
> 
> I don't see myself with any other car now unless it's some next level upgrade someday.




Yeah, I have friends who have the Evoque and Sport models and they all love them. I'm leaning towards the Sport - I don't drive much at all but it would be great for quick trips to Tahoe or over the mountain to San Francisco (I'm in Reno). They are sooooo beautiful, too!


----------



## bisousx

espanv said:


> Yeah, I have friends who have the Evoque and Sport models and they all love them. I'm leaning towards the Sport - I don't drive much at all but it would be great for quick trips to Tahoe or over the mountain to San Francisco (I'm in Reno). They are sooooo beautiful, too!



If you don't drive much, the sport would be great. It's my next goal when I don't have to drive so much for work!


----------



## Asscher Cut

Nissan Sentra, at least until the tesla comes out.


----------



## Cinderelie74

Currently the vehicle we use is a 2007 Dodge Grand Caravan. It is a good vehicle even with it's issues. Looking for something better or newer maybe in a few months.


----------



## lalbert88

JEALOUS of anyone with a Range Rover lol that is my ultimate dream car. I drive a Nissan Altima. I have always driven Nissan's. I really like them.


----------



## bisousx

lalbert88 said:


> JEALOUS of anyone with a Range Rover lol that is my ultimate dream car. I drive a Nissan Altima. I have always driven Nissan's. I really like them.



Nissans are also very nice! Always love driving those as well. So roomy.


----------



## clu13

lalbert88 said:


> JEALOUS of anyone with a Range Rover lol that is my ultimate dream car. I drive a Nissan Altima. I have always driven Nissan's. I really like them.




We have always had a Nissan product in our household and they have always been perfect. I started with Sentra out of school then got an Altima. Then DH got a mutiny when they came out (loved that vehicle - he traded it for a BMW X5 which I despised). So I got an Infiniti G37 and traded it last year for the convertible q60. DH loves it so I rarely get to drive it.


----------



## InVa

A 2001 Renault megane coupe 1.9dti  very happy with it


----------



## BelleFleur

MBenz GLA 250. Just hit it and love, love, love it!


----------



## BelleFleur

Oops that should be "got" not "hit!"


----------



## IVsmommy

BelleFleur said:


> MBenz GLA 250. Just hit it and love, love, love it!



I love the look of those! I test drove them twice but got car sick driving it so it didn't work out for me. 
What color do you have?


----------



## NormannRingstad

I wanted to buy a car but im confused about Toyota Corolla and Toyota vios. Which one should I choose?


----------



## mharri20

Hearing / seeing what everyone drives is so fun!

I drive a 2013 Ford Raptor in the Terrain (tan) color. It's a beast, and I usually get looks at the gas station because they don't expect me to get out of the driver's seat, LOL! Not sure I could ever get rid of it...


----------



## alansgail

I drive a Land Rover LR3. It's my favorite car that I've ever owned. When choosing it I knew I needed a car that could haul a fair amount of stuff but didn't want to be driving a "bus" like some of the huge SUV's that are out there. I've never regretted this purchase and still love it to this day.
The back seats fold down should you need more room in the back to haul stuff and the back seats allow plenty of leg room for anyone sitting back there which can't be said for many comparable vehicles. It's the perfect mid-size SUV.


----------



## uhpharm01

alansgail said:


> I drive a Land Rover LR3. It's my favorite car that I've ever owned. When choosing it I knew I needed a car that could haul a fair amount of stuff but didn't want to be driving a "bus" like some of the huge SUV's that are out there. I've never regretted this purchase and still love it to this day.
> The back seats fold down should you need more room in the back to haul stuff and the back seats allow plenty of leg room for anyone sitting back there which can't be said for many comparable vehicles. It's the perfect mid-size SUV.



Is that the version that has the height adjustments?!


----------



## alansgail

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that the version that has the height adjustments?!


Yes, it has the hydraulics that lower the car....very cool! In fact I think all of the Land Rovers have this capability.


----------



## MandyDee

Ooooh my kinda thread!

I have a '13 Scion FRS. Also known as a Toyota GT86. Fun little car. Looks fast (it's not LOL).


----------



## Elsie87

2016 Fiat 500 Pop Star


----------



## WillstarveforLV

I just traded in my 2013 Mercedes C Class 250 to a 2016 CLA 250 4matic today!!! In Calcite white with sahara beige interior!


----------



## maisonindigo

a 2011 Suzuki Swift in pearl white. its my first car and I love it!


----------



## Karheart

2015 Nissan Pathfinder


----------



## espanv

Okay Ladies, I'm starting to really shop for my next vehicle and I'd love input. Getting rid of my 2011 MB ML350 and am looking for another SUV but I want something sportier. Leaning towards the Range Rover Evoque or Porsche Cayenne or their smaller Macan SUV. Anyone have these cars who can tell me if they ride nicely, are sporty, have a decent cargo space for two big dogs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## MR1005

I traded in my 2011 BMW 328xi on Saturday, and I now drive a 2016 Ford Escape.


----------



## DebbieAnn

I have driven a 2016 Ford Escape since December 2015.


----------



## LouisVGuy15

'15 BMW M6 is my daily. I have always love cars. My biggest passions and form of relaxation.


----------



## jessicasimpson

I drive a 2016 Dodge Hellcat  Watch it disappear :0 So fun!!!  My Dodge Challenger Hellcat is so Shiney it Disap…:


----------



## Rouge H

Love my Cayenne S you can't go wrong if looking to purchase one. 




espanv said:


> Okay Ladies, I'm starting to really shop for my next vehicle and I'd love input. Getting rid of my 2011 MB ML350 and am looking for another SUV but I want something sportier. Leaning towards the Range Rover Evoque or Porsche Cayenne or their smaller Macan SUV. Anyone have these cars who can tell me if they ride nicely, are sporty, have a decent cargo space for two big dogs? Thanks in advance!


----------



## glamourdoll.

My new 2017 c coupe


----------



## medgirlie

a paid off 2011 Honda Civic


----------



## bisousx

espanv said:


> Okay Ladies, I'm starting to really shop for my next vehicle and I'd love input. Getting rid of my 2011 MB ML350 and am looking for another SUV but I want something sportier. Leaning towards the Range Rover Evoque or Porsche Cayenne or their smaller Macan SUV. Anyone have these cars who can tell me if they ride nicely, are sporty, have a decent cargo space for two big dogs? Thanks in advance!



Love my evoque but how big are your dogs? Breed?


----------



## julibo

Ford Ecosport.


----------



## StylishMe

jessicasimpson said:


> I drive a 2016 Dodge Hellcat  Watch it disappear :0 So fun!!!  My Dodge Challenger Hellcat is so Shiney it Disap…:



OMG! That's my dream car! I love it.


----------



## StylishMe

medgirlie said:


> a paid off 2011 Honda Civic


Good for you! I hate car payments. So nice not to have one. A car is about the one thing I don't want to spend much money on.


----------



## lapkriciosaule

I have a volkswagen passat 2011. Kinda a big  and official car for a girl


----------



## absolutpink

Just ordered a 2017 BMW 440i with the M sport performance package!


----------



## APhiJill

Paid off 2005 Honda Civic with 200K miles. I  will most likely be getting a new Touota Corolla next year
Other vehicle is a 2007 Toyota Tundra pickup truck (aka The Beast) with 75K miles (paid off)


----------



## jessicasimpson

StylishMe said:


> OMG! That's my dream car! I love it.


Aww thank you so much  I love it too . I hope u get one   .They are amazing . Please sub to my channel to see more videos of the hellcat. I have a super cool easter egg video up of the hellcat. So fun.


----------



## jessicasimpson

StylishMe said:


> OMG! That's my dream car! I love it.


I also have a lot of Louis Vuitton videos up too


----------



## Jujuma

I drive an Infiniti qx70. Don't love, just not the car for me. I bought it because I wanted to get away from the "mom car". Prior to this my past two cars were the Lincoln MKX(? The crossover), loved it and should of stuck with it. I have recently moved and have a new more relaxed lifestyle. I am now considering a 4 door Jeep Wrangler Sahara with both hard and soft tops. I'm not getting any younger, am I too old for one now(?!?!), and figure it's now or never! Does anyone on here have one? If so do you like it?? Please please respond if you have one so I can make an educated purchase! Thanks!


----------



## Vlad

LouisVGuy15 said:


> View attachment 3395555
> View attachment 3395554
> 
> 
> '15 BMW M6 is my daily. I have always love cars. My biggest passions and form of relaxation.



Oh hell yeah. I love the M6 to bits. What a monster!


----------



## alansgail

I drive a Land Rover LR3 that is paid off and I still love it! It's the perfect size....pricey to fix when things go wrong but what are you gonna do? She's a beast and I love her!


----------



## mssmelanie

I hate the car payments but this is my current driveway.  I love our jeep and our Mini Paceman!  Both fun in different ways.


----------



## elbow

I have a 2015 Ford Explorer Sport but we need to get something else. It has inflatable seat belts in the back seat and there is only one convertible car seat that is compatible.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bought my dream car, a 2014 LE Porsche Cayenne just under 2 years ago.


----------



## Fillary

i don't have car yet


----------



## uhpharm01

Allisonfaye said:


> Bought my dream car, a 2014 LE Porsche Cayenne just under 2 years ago.


That's my dream Car.  Congrats.  Great Car!


----------



## LuvManoloB

bisousx said:


> The evoque. I would love the sport but I drive too much. Gas is great on the evoque.
> 
> The RR is superior in every way, IMO; in prestige, technology, comfort and service. They recently sent me a package with cell phone camera lenses just because... which of course is a marketing thing, but I never got anything from Mercedes in all my years of loyalty to them.
> 
> Mercedes, I had to spend about $1k a year in service A B and C. With RR, I worked in 3 years of service for $800.
> 
> They also sent me a voucher for 2 hours of driving class  maybe they are trying to say something because I ended up with the RR after crashing my benz.
> 
> I don't see myself with any other car now unless it's some next level upgrade someday.



Had to chime in here - I also drive a RR Evoque. I love it! I had a 2013, but traded it in for a 2015 last April  in a higher trim level. Such a fun and stylish car to drive! Owing a RR has always been a dream of mine and now I can't imagine driving anything else.


----------



## Liz131

New this April; Audi TT Roadster 2.0 TDI S line in black. Convertible I have yearned after for years is finally mine [emoji41]


----------



## Anne Martens

BMW X5


----------



## stronachbelinda

BMW


----------



## LuxePRW

..


----------



## RedPlanet

Allisonfaye said:


> Bought my dream car, a 2014 LE Porsche Cayenne just under 2 years ago.


I just bought a 2016 Porsche Cayenne. Never EVER thought I would own such a thing. It's like wearing a driving glove around your whole body! Ah-MAZ-ing!!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

My other dream car is the g wagon or the x6 m version.


----------



## egak

Hyundai i30 Active X - I think in North America it is known as the Elantra hatch.

Love Apple Carplay.


----------



## ChiChi143

2016 Toyota RAV4 Sport in white with black leather interior. Nothing special, but I love it!


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> My other dream car is the g wagon or the x6 m version.


Or a X5


----------



## Rouge H

RedPlanet said:


> I just bought a 2016 Porsche Cayenne. Never EVER thought I would own such a thing. It's like wearing a driving glove around your whole body! Ah-MAZ-ing!!!!



Isn't it Amazing!! I love mine, still learning what all the buttons are for. I think it's going to take sometime"


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> My other dream car is the g wagon or the x6 m version. [emoji3]


I swear me and you could be best friends, we have the same taste in everything lol. The G wagon has been my dream car since I was in hs, I always loved square shaped cars lol. My first car was a scion xb, my parents gifted one to me for my graduation.[emoji1] I'm currently driving a 2014 toyota Camry. (such a family car I know) lol. Hopefully one day I can afford a Mercedes G.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> I swear me and you could be best friends, we have the same taste in everything lol. The G wagon has been my dream car since I was in hs, I always loved square shaped cars lol. My first car was a scion xb, my parents gifted one to me for my graduation.[emoji1] I'm currently driving a 2014 toyota Camry. (such a family car I know) lol. Hopefully one day I can afford a Mercedes G.


I hear you, girl! LOL.  I have no idea where this luxurious  taste comes from because neither one of my parents are like this but they are picky about what they buy. The Scion XBs are so cute.   My current 2000 Toyota Camry is my second Camry and just love the Camry. My first Camry was when I was in college for my bachelor's degree.   I'm going to have to go back to school  in order to keep feeding this habit. LOL.   Hopefully, you will be able to afford the G Wagon in the near future.  Good Luck!!  I need my G Wagon in the blue metallic color.


----------



## nashpoo

Mercedes e63 AMG [emoji7] I LOVE cars just as much as I love handbags haha


----------



## uhpharm01

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3465254
> 
> Mercedes e63 AMG [emoji7] I LOVE cars just as much as I love handbags haha


Sweet AMG version!. Love the black rims and the matte paint job.


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> I hear you, girl! LOL.  I have no idea where this luxurious  taste comes from because neither one of my parents are like this but they are picky about what they buy. The Scion XBs are so cute.   My current 2000 Toyota Camry is my second Camry and just love the Camry. My first Camry was when I was in college for my bachelor's degree.   I'm going to have to go back to school  in order to keep feeding this habit. LOL.   Hopefully, you will be able to afford the G Wagon in the near future.  Good Luck!!  I need my G Wagon in the blue metallic color.


Wow lol, I had the 2005 Camry before my newest one, I had the Chrysler 300, I fixed it up, put some nice rims and lowered it.. then I started having electrical problems with it, so I sold that and went back to another Camry. I got turned off by American cars because of that. My husband and I recently bought a house and we don't have much wiggle room in funds so my G wagon will have to wait. Lol. Unless I hit the 220mill jackpot. [emoji1]


----------



## Arlene619

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3465254
> 
> Mercedes e63 AMG [emoji7] I LOVE cars just as much as I love handbags haha


Sexy carrrr [emoji7]


----------



## nashpoo

uhpharm01 said:


> Sweet AMG version!. Love the black rims and the matte paint job.



Thank you so much! She's actually white underneath but I wanted to change it to a matte gray haha.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Wow lol, I had the 2005 Camry before my newest one, I had the Chrysler 300, I fixed it up, put some nice rims and lowered it.. then I started having electrical problems with it, so I sold that and went back to another Camry. I got turned off by American cars because of that. My husband and I recently bought a house and we don't have much wiggle room in funds so my G wagon will have to wait. Lol. Unless I hit the 220mill jackpot. [emoji1]


LOL. Good luck with the lottery.  I need to get a ticket, too. My first car in high school was a Toyota Cressida, my last two years of college I had my mother's old Toyota Camry after college my parents got me a new Camry that I still drive today.  Congrats on the buying the home.  I'll buy one in the next five years hopefully.


----------



## nashpoo

Arlene619 said:


> Sexy carrrr [emoji7]



LOL! Thank you! I'm obsessed with her!


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> Wow lol, I had the 2005 Camry before my newest one, I had the Chrysler 300, I fixed it up, put some nice rims and lowered it.. then I started having electrical problems with it, so I sold that and went back to another Camry. I got turned off by American cars because of that. My husband and I recently bought a house and we don't have much wiggle room in funds so my G wagon will have to wait. Lol. Unless I hit the 220mill jackpot. [emoji1]


Deleted post


----------



## uhpharm01

[


Arlene619 said:


> I swear me and you could be best friends, we have the same taste in everything lol. The G wagon has been my dream car since I was in hs, I always loved square shaped cars lol. My first car was a scion xb, my parents gifted one to me for my graduation.[emoji1] I'm currently driving a 2014 toyota Camry. (such a family car I know) lol. Hopefully one day I can afford a Mercedes G.


when I start feeling guilty about liking the things that I do like.  
i have to remind myself that there is nothing wrong with liking the finer things in life.


----------



## uhpharm01

Arlene619 said:


> I swear me and you could be best friends, we have the same taste in everything lol. The G wagon has been my dream car since I was in hs, I always loved square shaped cars lol. My first car was a scion xb, my parents gifted one to me for my graduation.[emoji1] I'm currently driving a 2014 toyota Camry. (such a family car I know) lol. Hopefully one day I can afford a Mercedes G.


A smaller version of the G Wagon!LOL.
*New Mercedes-Benz G350d Professional is Rough and Rugged *
https://www.yahoo.com/news/mercedes-benz-g350d-professional-rough-rugged-143048899.html


----------



## Arlene619

uhpharm01 said:


> A smaller version of the G Wagon!LOL.
> *New Mercedes-Benz G350d Professional is Rough and Rugged *
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/mercedes-benz-g350d-professional-rough-rugged-143048899.html


Omg wowww, this one is a great alternative to the 100k version! Thanks for the link, I'll give up MOST of my handbag collection for this. [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Miss CC

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3465254
> 
> Mercedes e63 AMG [emoji7] I LOVE cars just as much as I love handbags haha



Beautiful car!!


----------



## Miss CC

Tesla Model S


----------



## pmburk

2015 Honda Accord.


----------



## twin-fun

ChiChi143 said:


> 2016 Toyota RAV4 Sport in white with black leather interior. Nothing special, but I love it!



I just bought my 2016 RAV4 SE in dark charcoal gray (the official color name escapes me at the moment, lol! Something Midnight) 10 days ago and LOVE it too!


----------



## absolutpink

Picked it up Friday! 2017 440i Gran Coupe w/MSport package.


----------



## citruses

absolutpink said:


> Picked it up Friday! 2017 440i Gran Coupe w/MSport package.



Wow wow wow!!! CONGRATS! It's a beauty!!!


----------



## absolutpink

citruses said:


> Wow wow wow!!! CONGRATS! It's a beauty!!!



Thank you! I am loving it!


----------



## sarajblue

Lexus IS350


----------



## ScarletMang

I have Toyota Prius Insight. I bought this in 2013 for 17000$ and still in my use.


----------



## Perplexed

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3465254
> 
> Mercedes e63 AMG [emoji7] I LOVE cars just as much as I love handbags haha



That is one gorgeous car!! I love the matte paint, I never see that around here!

Currently i drive a nissan armada that im borrowing from my family as my "mommy van" but ive just purchased the audi q7 seater and will be using that instead as soon as I've received (should be next week). 

I'm also a fellow lover of the mercedes benz G wagon but I don't think I'll ever get it unless it comes up with a 7 seater version. It's true I only have 2 kids but planning to have more in the near future so I need my car to fit all of their car seats!


----------



## debssx3

Just got our new baby last night! 2016 Mazda Miata


----------



## debssx3




----------



## Merbgu

I use many cars, there was time, when I changed it often. So that I constantly ride on the used cars. But for me already there are not problems in the purchase of such cars. Main allis good to check before a purchase, check VIN number, state, to know when and what needs to be changed. Lately I ride Ford.


----------



## mrs moulds

I drive a 2012 Genesis. I love that car! Speed, awesome sound system!


----------



## girlsweetyyy

Toyota 2016 Rav4 AWD!


----------



## Lilian Hui

My Porsche family 
Winter: Porsche Panamara Turbo, Porsche Macan S 
Summer: Porsche 911 Carrera 4S, Porsche Boxster


----------



## Sparkletastic

Cadillac Escalade. I am not a car gal but I love this car!!!  Reliable, safe, comfy, easy to drive, can haul anything and still looks pretty for a night out. I don't think I'll ever own anything else. I'd cry if they discontinued it.


----------



## spy91

honda civic 2016~


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

absolutpink said:


> Picked it up Friday! 2017 440i Gran Coupe w/MSport package.


I drive a x5 m sport. She is a beast!! Your 440 is gorgeous!! I had a 650i but my son could no longer fit on the backseat. Why did he have to grow up?? WHY?? I loved that coupe. Don't get too many speeding tickets LOL! ENJOY!!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

The best vehicle ever, a Jeep wrangler! All I've ever owned, my pride and joy, something I love more than handbags. Yes, you read that right. so much fun in all kinds of weather... Steals my heart and my money. I could be head to toe in LV if it wasn't for this one...


----------



## shesnochill

White Scion XB 2010.[emoji173]️

Dad offered luxury options but all I wanted was a white box on wheels. It's my 3rd one, as my 1st and 2nd one both got hit (thankfully, I was not hurt in both accidents). I almost got a Prius but I still wanted the same ol box.


----------



## PropaFly

2013 Prius.  I love it for all it's city living efficiency but I miss my convertible.


----------



## PropaFly

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> The best vehicle ever, a Jeep wrangler! All I've ever owned, my pride and joy, something I love more than handbags. Yes, you read that right. so much fun in all kinds of weather... Steals my heart and my money. I could be head to toe in LV if it wasn't for this one...


She's lovely!


----------



## katy87

I have 2016 vw beetle


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

PropaFly said:


> She's lovely!


Thank you!


----------



## citruses

TiffanyBlue23 said:


> The best vehicle ever, a Jeep wrangler! All I've ever owned, my pride and joy, something I love more than handbags. Yes, you read that right. so much fun in all kinds of weather... Steals my heart and my money. I could be head to toe in LV if it wasn't for this one...



oh my!! i love that yellow. sooo pretty


----------



## luv2bling

Lilian Hui said:


> My Porsche family
> Winter: Porsche Panamara Turbo, Porsche Macan S
> Summer: Porsche 911 Carrera 4S, Porsche Boxster


 - WOW!!!!


----------



## applecidered

I'm kind of boring: Honda CRV


----------



## thebagqueen

I have a Lexus RX 350 and I freaking love it!!!!


----------



## TiffanyBlue23

citruses said:


> oh my!! i love that yellow. sooo pretty


Thank you!


----------



## MaiTac

Team boring like applecidered, Honda Civic as a daily driver but I have a miata for a weekend car! Great milage on both and surprisingly the miata is more than enough space for me to lug around my things.


----------



## mfa777

Miss CC said:


> Tesla Model S
> 
> View attachment 3471338



Twins


----------



## PrincessD

I'm driving a 2010 Mini Cooper, Mayfair edition. It's my first car and I absolutely LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Lodpah

I drive an Acura ILX.  Great on gas mileage.


----------



## summergirl1

Audi SQ5. 2016. Love it!!! Had to beg them that I wanted a bigger engine then magically one appeared lol.


----------



## tally2ball

+1 for team boring!  silver honda civic here...My husband got the Lexus


----------



## HandbagDiva354

mfa87 said:


> Twins



Me too! Same color[emoji177]


----------



## Starfly

Nissan nuke. It's a love or hate car for most people. I obviously love it lol have had it for over 4 years and it still looks and runs great. It's so much fun to drive.


----------



## Esquared72

Just bought this baby today...2017 Honda Accord Coupe Touring edition. To replace my cheating diesel Volkswagen Golf that VW is buying back next month.


----------



## LuxePRW

I wanted a Range Rover but decided to stay brand loyal.  Got a Mercedes GLK.  It's actually a great little SUV!


----------



## PursePassionLV

GLS550. It's a perfect mom mobile and doesn't feel like I'm driving a tank.


----------



## uhpharm01

PursePassionLV said:


> GLS550. It's a perfect mom mobile and doesn't feel like I'm driving a tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610594


That's my dream car


----------



## nashpoo

PursePassionLV said:


> GLS550. It's a perfect mom mobile and doesn't feel like I'm driving a tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610594



Loved the 550. I've always wanted the GLS63 [emoji100][emoji100][emoji100]


----------



## luvlux64

My first Turbo car [emoji4]. Benz B250 [emoji173]


----------



## uhpharm01

eehlers said:


> Just bought this baby today...2017 Honda Accord Coupe Touring edition. To replace my cheating diesel Volkswagen Golf that VW is buying back next month.
> View attachment 3610268


Nice wheels


----------



## Esquared72

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice wheels



Thanks!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

uhpharm01 said:


> That's my dream car



It's AMAZING!! I got the designo seats and it looks like a huge Chanel bag inside [emoji7] let's not forget my favorite feature...wireless headsets and TVs in the back. My children have NEVER been that quiet in a car.


----------



## uhpharm01

PursePassionLV said:


> It's AMAZING!! I got the designo seats and it looks like a huge Chanel bag inside [emoji7] let's not forget my favorite feature...wireless headsets and TVs in the back. My children have NEVER been that quiet in a car.


Thanks. That's great  I'm glad that everyone is happy in the SUV.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

2015 Chevy Equinox.
I work for GM & make the engine that goes into it. So it's only fitting. [emoji4]


----------



## ChangeMe

I drive BMW M3 (2000). I love this car, recently one of my headlights broke so I had to replace both. Luckily I found the needed set on https://www.uzooka.com/bmw-headlights/ . It cost me about 80$ + free shipping.


----------



## Pinkdiamondlove

Prius C 2016 its a lease


----------



## iLuvBeauty

I have a 2016 Kia Optima EX, it's my first car... payment lol. I totally in love.


----------



## steph14

2007 Honda Pilot!! I just got it a few days and seriously don't ever want to leave the car.


----------



## acer

Honda Civic. Got 60MPG recently so can't complain!


----------



## Tulipsarebetter

2010 Nissan Murano. I love everything about it.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I switch between the Acura MDX and the BMW 328 M sport. I can sorta drive the Lotus Elise. It's manual so I haven't gotten quite the hang of it yet. We're currently looking to add a Lotus Evora, but I think that's kinda much. DH loves his Lotus cars /:


----------



## debssx3

Mazda cx5


----------



## loveydovey35

BMW 528i sedan, black on black, love it!


----------



## fashionaddict9

Just got a new one (bday gift) - I upgraded my 2009 Honda CR-V for a 2017 Porsche Macan! Loving it


----------



## Pursestan

Just got a new Porsche Cayenne S. Love it so far.


----------



## PeachUK

BMW 2 series convertible in a ginger colour!


----------



## MidNiteSun

eehlers said:


> Just bought this baby today...2017 Honda Accord Coupe Touring edition. To replace my cheating diesel Volkswagen Golf that VW is buying back next month.
> View attachment 3610268


Love this car. I would totally buy 1 if I were in the market for a car.


----------



## MidNiteSun

I drive a 2017 Acura MDX and DH drives an Acura TL to work and a 2016 Corvette.


----------



## Cams

She is quite new got her around a year ago bran new. Was my first Mercedes before I use to drive an Audi Q5, move to a new city and got my beautiful C200. A pleasure to drive.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

i'm super into fitness, so i drive a FIT, of course


----------



## PursePassionLV

PeachUK said:


> BMW 2 series convertible in a ginger colour!



Very cute! I miss my convertible. When my kiddos are older I am definitely getting another one.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Mini


----------



## LauraLatte

Volvo station wagon


----------



## APhiJill

2017 Toyota Corolla SE


----------



## nicjane

I drive a 2015 Mini One in Volcanic Orange with black alloys, he's a beaut!


----------



## ipodgirl

Lexus RX350 - it's my mom mobile lol


----------



## letsgoshopn

Acura RDX


----------



## LABAG

I drive a Mercedes 2016 GLC 300 SUV -present to myself for retirement of 40 yrs-[emoji1360]


----------



## Theren

BMW X3 (my Dh was detailing it for me)


----------



## Charles

I guess I forgot to post when I bought her, but a couple months ago I picked up an Audi S4.  After this weekend (upgraded clutch, supercharger pulley, ECU tune) I should be putting out around 500hp.  Whoop!  Next step is some suspension mods.


----------



## Infinity8

2011 jaguar xf


----------



## Vlad

Charles said:


> I guess I forgot to post when I bought her, but a couple months ago I picked up an Audi S4.  After this weekend (upgraded clutch, supercharger pulley, ECU tune) I should be putting out around 500hp.  Whoop!  Next step is some suspension mods.
> View attachment 3760093



She's a beauty, @Charles - congrats. Needs some black wheels on it, stat.

Is that a supercharged V6 in it? Pardon my ignorance.


----------



## ShoooSh

range rover '13


----------



## Charles

Vlad said:


> She's a beauty, @Charles - congrats. Needs some black wheels on it, stat.
> 
> Is that a supercharged V6 in it? Pardon my ignorance.



Supercharged V6, yes.  
As for black wheels, I've never been a fan.  I feel it mutes the design of the wheel a bit too much.  Maybe Anthracite or a gun metal.  They come with 19" wheels stock, so sticking with 19s means I could use the same tires, but 20s look so much better for some reason.  :/


----------



## Vlad

ShoooSh said:


> range rover '13



How is your experience with its reliability?


----------



## Vlad

Charles said:


> Supercharged V6, yes.
> As for black wheels, I've never been a fan.  I feel it mutes the design of the wheel a bit too much.  Maybe Anthracite or a gun metal.  They come with 19" wheels stock, so sticking with 19s means I could use the same tires, but 20s look so much better for some reason.  :/



If you are willing to sacrifice some of the ride comfort & pay the premium for the larger rubbers, bigger is (almost) always better. Are you using spacers? 

I am a big fan of gunmetal wheels on grey cars, but always liked black on white cars, especially with painted calipers.


----------



## ShoooSh

Vlad said:


> How is your experience with its reliability?


Im doing great with it and hopefully will go for the new facelift one upon releasing it Jan '18


----------



## ScottyGal

Audi TT


----------



## Charles

Vlad said:


> If you are willing to sacrifice some of the ride comfort & pay the premium for the larger rubbers, bigger is (almost) always better. Are you using spacers?
> 
> I am a big fan of gunmetal wheels on grey cars, but always liked black on white cars, especially with painted calipers.



Not currently.  Depends on the width of the wheel and the offset, so we'll see.  I'm just running upgraded rotors/pads, so no need to worry about clearing a big brake caliper.
I just have a fundamental dislike of black wheels.  Similar to my dislike of Apple products.  I'll never own either.  Haha!
So yeah, I still get turned on by basic polished silver wheels.  Like I said, gun metal is as dark as I'll go.  Hell, I was even toying with the idea of a matte bronze-ish color wheel.


----------



## Christina ferraro

Toyota Corolla


----------



## LuvManoloB

My new beauty . . . .a 2017 Jaguar F-Pace. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## berrydiva

I'm going back and forth between an Audi RS7 and the RS5....help!!!


----------



## kalahai

Mazda


----------



## TNgypsy

berrydiva said:


> I'm going back and forth between an Audi RS7 and the RS5....help!!!



RS7!! I drive an A6. Almost bought the S5 (I have dogs so I needed a tad bigger car). I love love the way the 5 drives. I had an A6 in 2006 and back then it was the size of the current 5. I loved it.
I wasn't a fan of the 7 at first because of the way the back slants but it has grown on me. A neighbor of mine has a white one with black rims and close to limo tint. It's nice. There are lots of 7's where I live and I think the RS7 is the best looking car on the road in my opinion.


----------



## berrydiva

TNgypsy said:


> RS7!! I drive an A6. Almost bought the S5 (I have dogs so I needed a tad bigger car). I love love the way the 5 drives. I had an A6 in 2006 and back then it was the size of the current 5. I loved it.
> I wasn't a fan of the 7 at first because of the way the back slants but it has grown on me. A neighbor of mine has a white one with black rims and close to limo tint. It's nice. There are lots of 7's where I live and I think the RS7 is the best looking car on the road in my opinion.


I'm really leaning towards the 7 again. I didn't want 4 doors at first but I just really like the feel of the car. Plus, the 2018 RS5 comes with a turbo V6 which to me is a let down for the price.


----------



## Charles

berrydiva said:


> I'm really leaning towards the 7 again. I didn't want 4 doors at first but I just really like the feel of the car. Plus, the 2018 RS5 comes with a turbo V6 which to me is a let down for the price.



450hp for $70k isn't that bad.  It's the same hp as last years, yet has lots more torque and weighs less. The RS7 is $110K+ for 605hp.  That's a pretty big jump for 150hp, especially when you can flash the RS5 and probably get around 550hp for $1500-2000.
What about the RS5 Sportback?


----------



## Dany_37

Currently, I am a BMW 535i (2015) owner...but I am patiently waiting for the Range Rover Velar!


----------



## nashpoo

Finally removed the matte gray wrap on my e63 [emoji847] back to white


----------



## JVSXOXO

My Roxy, a Nissan Rogue


----------



## Th618

Lexus is250


----------



## thebagqueen

Lexus RX 350. Love it!!!


----------



## Vlad

So I've been mulling this over for a while now. 

I drive a '17 Porsche Macan S. I traded in my M3 for it last year May, as I thought that it would make for a better child mover than a 2-door sports car. 

While this may be true, I am realizing that we, as a family, mostly use our big SUV anyway, so the Macan just sits in the garage. 

I am seriously considering downsizing significantly and just getting a small compact that will provide me with the bare necessity of transportation at much lower cost, increased gas mileage and less worry about having to keep it neat and well maintained all the time. 

I am sure my priorities have shifted significantly since Millie was born, but I just don't get as excited over shiny sports cars anymore and have become a whole lot more pragmatic.


----------



## MiniGenji

Drive a BMW


----------



## lolakitten

Ford F-150


----------



## luv2bling

Vlad said:


> So I've been mulling this over for a while now.
> 
> I drive a '17 Porsche Macan S. I traded in my M3 for it last year May, as I thought that it would make for a better child mover than a 2-door sports car.
> 
> While this may be true, I am realizing that we, as a family, mostly use our big SUV anyway, so the Macan just sits in the garage.
> 
> I am seriously *considering downsizing significantly and just getting a small compact that will provide me with the bare necessity of transportation at much lower cost, increased gas mileage and less worry about having to keep it neat and well maintained all the time.*
> 
> I am sure my *priorities have shifted significantly since Millie was born*, but I just don't get as excited over shiny sports cars anymore and have become a whole lot more pragmatic.



- I honestly believe you will be happy with this decision.  (I've been hostage to vehicles sitting in a garage with limited use for too many years.  The usage does not justify the expense.) In later years, you can re-visit ownership of a sports or luxury vehicle.


----------



## Shelbyrana




----------



## Melanie

We have four cars, but I really only drive one: 2015 BMW X5.  But, my lease is up in a few months and I have been seeking out vehicles I am interested in.


----------



## HavLab

Vlad said:


> So I've been mulling this over for a while now.
> 
> I drive a '17 Porsche Macan S. I traded in my M3 for it last year May, as I thought that it would make for a better child mover than a 2-door sports car.
> 
> While this may be true, I am realizing that we, as a family, mostly use our big SUV anyway, so the Macan just sits in the garage.
> 
> I am seriously considering downsizing significantly and just getting a small compact that will provide me with the bare necessity of transportation at much lower cost, increased gas mileage and less worry about having to keep it neat and well maintained all the time.
> 
> I am sure my priorities have shifted significantly since Millie was born, but I just don't get as excited over shiny sports cars anymore and have become a whole lot more pragmatic.



Just make sure you get something safe!  You dont want to be on our crazy roads with a little one in a small car that will get crunched. You could get a 2 or 3 series.  The lowest priced 2 is fun to drive.


----------



## partialtopink

Dany_37 said:


> Currently, I am a BMW 535i (2015) owner...but I am patiently waiting for the Range Rover Velar!



I drive an Audi Q5, but just placed my order for the Range Rover Velar last week!


----------



## Handbagjoy

Vlad said:


> So I've been mulling this over for a while now.
> 
> I drive a '17 Porsche Macan S. I traded in my M3 for it last year May, as I thought that it would make for a better child mover than a 2-door sports car.
> 
> While this may be true, I am realizing that we, as a family, mostly use our big SUV anyway, so the Macan just sits in the garage.
> 
> I am seriously considering downsizing significantly and just getting a small compact that will provide me with the bare necessity of transportation at much lower cost, increased gas mileage and less worry about having to keep it neat and well maintained all the time.
> 
> I am sure my priorities have shifted significantly since Millie was born, but I just don't get as excited over shiny sports cars anymore and have become a whole lot more pragmatic.




what year was the M3... i love the e46 (2000's style) m3 .. was yours the 8 cylinder ? or the turbo'ed one?   do you miss it at all?


----------



## venusdoom

_Lee said:


> Audi TT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767100


Love it! One of my favourite cars! I sat in one today and didn't want to get out


----------



## csambitions

2015 bmw m3, but lease is coming up in a year..


----------



## NGOStudio

Uber atm


----------



## TNgypsy

pinkchampagne said:


> I drive an Audi Q5, but just placed my order for the Range Rover Velar last week!



Please post your opinion of the Velar. I used to drive sq5 and now an A6 (BMW 535i in between). I want the Velar but I’m afraid of 1st gen. I wanted a RR Sport but still a tad bigger than I want. The Velar seems perfect. I just need to convince my husband that RR is as reliable as Audi or BMW[emoji4]


----------



## Bitten

Vlad said:


> So I've been mulling this over for a while now.
> 
> I drive a '17 Porsche Macan S. I traded in my M3 for it last year May, as I thought that it would make for a better child mover than a 2-door sports car.
> 
> While this may be true, I am realizing that we, as a family, mostly use our big SUV anyway, so the Macan just sits in the garage.
> 
> I am seriously considering downsizing significantly and just getting a small compact that will provide me with the bare necessity of transportation at much lower cost, increased gas mileage and less worry about having to keep it neat and well maintained all the time.
> 
> I am sure my priorities have shifted significantly since Millie was born, but I just don't get as excited over shiny sports cars anymore and have become a whole lot more pragmatic.



Can I ask, how did you find the Macan for baby seats etc? We are a single car household and have decided with Baby 1 on the way (!) we need to upsize from our current car - an Evoque. It's a gorgeous car and we're both very happy in it but my husband is 6ft4in and there isn't really any leg room in the rear seats once he puts his seat back. We are committed to SUV design and it's a choice between the Macan and the new LandRover Discovery. Aesthetically I much prefer the Macan over the Discovery - we've had some disappointing experiences with our local LandRover service and it would be hard to maintain brand loyalty there. I also don't like the Discovery automatic transmission (the Macan auto transmission on the other hand runs like a dream - I'm a firm manual driver from way way back and I actually enjoyed the Macan auto). To get the vehicles to an apples-and-apples comparison of options/features puts the Macan at about $15KAUD higher. We'll be buying it outright and trading in the Evoque.

I agree, you have a whole different set of priorities when there's a baby in the mix! We're lucky that our lives accommodate only having one car so makes for substantially lower running costs, insurance, services etc. I wouldn't change cars at all except that we are going to need more space for passengers in the back. I'm going to really miss the Evoque


----------



## Bitten

LuvManoloB said:


> Had to chime in here - I also drive a RR Evoque. I love it! I had a 2013, but traded it in for a 2015 last April  in a higher trim level. Such a fun and stylish car to drive! Owing a RR has always been a dream of mine and now I can't imagine driving anything else.



I love this  I feel the same way about our Evoque, but we now have to upsize because we're expecting our first baby and my husband is too tall, when he puts his seat back there is literally no leg room in the rear. It hasn't been a problem up until now but we're doing the responsible thing and going for a slightly bigger car.

I agree, the Evoque is just a great small SUV. I don't particularly like any other RR cars (we are looking at a Discovery as one option, but I much prefer the Porsche Macan) but the Evoque was just such a luxurious and lovely car delivered at great value.


----------



## Vlad

Bitten said:


> Can I ask, how did you find the Macan for baby seats etc? We are a single car household and have decided with Baby 1 on the way (!) we need to upsize from our current car - an Evoque. It's a gorgeous car and we're both very happy in it but my husband is 6ft4in and there isn't really any leg room in the rear seats once he puts his seat back. We are committed to SUV design and it's a choice between the Macan and the new LandRover Discovery. Aesthetically I much prefer the Macan over the Discovery - we've had some disappointing experiences with our local LandRover service and it would be hard to maintain brand loyalty there. I also don't like the Discovery automatic transmission (the Macan auto transmission on the other hand runs like a dream - I'm a firm manual driver from way way back and I actually enjoyed the Macan auto). To get the vehicles to an apples-and-apples comparison of options/features puts the Macan at about $15KAUD higher. We'll be buying it outright and trading in the Evoque.
> 
> I agree, you have a whole different set of priorities when there's a baby in the mix! We're lucky that our lives accommodate only having one car so makes for substantially lower running costs, insurance, services etc. I wouldn't change cars at all except that we are going to need more space for passengers in the back. I'm going to really miss the Evoque



Congrats on the baby!! 

So I have a bit of bad news for you. While the Macan is a phenomenal ride (some describe its driving characteristics to be similar to the 911) and its PDK is smooth and swift, the front seat is pretty useless for anyone over 5'6" with a baby seat in the rear. Megs is 5'11.5" and her knees slam into the glove box when Millie is in her seat behind her. I am confident that the Discovery will be significantly larger on the inside and give the front passenger more room with baby in tow. I doubt that the Macan is much larger than the Evoque, it sure as s*** drives nicer though.

I have not yet driven the new Discovery, but I watched enough reviews to know that it's not as much of an overweight pig as the old model used to be. Aluminium frame and improved engines make for a more economical and sporty ride.

I say try both. The Macan will be sportier, but for comfort, I would do the Discovery. Truth be told, I wouldn't do the Land Rover either. We've had two Range Rovers and they turned out to be a service nightmare, constantly breaking down and repairs are expensive. That's what you get from a boutique manufacturer, though.


----------



## Bitten

Vlad said:


> Congrats on the baby!!
> 
> So I have a bit of bad news for you. While the Macan is a phenomenal ride (some describe its driving characteristics to be similar to the 911) and its PDK is smooth and swift, the front seat is pretty useless for anyone over 5'6" with a baby seat in the rear. Megs is 5'11.5" and her knees slam into the glove box when Millie is in her seat behind her. I am confident that the Discovery will be significantly larger on the inside and give the front passenger more room with baby in tow. I doubt that the Macan is much larger than the Evoque, it sure as s*** drives nicer though.
> 
> I have not yet driven the new Discovery, but I watched enough reviews to know that it's not as much of an overweight pig as the old model used to be. Aluminium frame and improved engines make for a more economical and sporty ride.
> 
> I say try both. The Macan will be sportier, but for comfort, I would do the Discovery. Truth be told, I wouldn't do the Land Rover either. We've had two Range Rovers and they turned out to be a service nightmare, constantly breaking down and repairs are expensive. That's what you get from a boutique manufacturer, though.



Aw, thanks - we are super excited #babynerds 

Oh see, now that is exactly the sort of information I really need! I had a feeling the Macan might be a bit too cramped for DH and a car seat - I was hoping it would be roomier because I love the look and it was lovely to test drive but I think given what you guys experienced, he will feel the same way with a car seat in the back. We are definitely also going to try the Discovery but like you, I'm a bit wary of staying with LandRover because of our service experiences. We probably need to look more broadly than just two brands - oh well, more options to consider 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Vlad

Bitten said:


> We are definitely also going to try the Discovery but like you, I'm a bit wary of staying with LandRover because of our service experiences.



What is it with LR and s*** service? Our local Fort Lauderdale dealer provides notoriously bad service to a point where customers with brand new cars seek out other specialist services because they refuse to deal with the cocky, arrogant attitudes and unreliability of the LR service to get their warranty service done. You know it's bad when people pay out of pocket for something that'd be covered under warranty because they want to avoid the dealer.

Needless to say, I am not going back to the LR dealer ever again.


----------



## Bitten

Vlad said:


> What is it with LR and s*** service? Our local Fort Lauderdale dealer provides notoriously bad service to a point where customers with brand new cars seek out other specialist services because they refuse to deal with the cocky, arrogant attitudes and unreliability of the LR service to get their warranty service done. You know it's bad when people pay out of pocket for something that'd be covered under warranty because they want to avoid the dealer.
> 
> Needless to say, I am not going back to the LR dealer ever again.



I know! Being a business owner I have been honestly shocked at some of the attitudes/behaviour. The latest for us is a failed part that they tried to tell me was not claimable on our extended warranty and would cost $1000AUD to replace, I had to escalate up to LandRover Australia in a dispute that went for over 4 weeks before the dealer service technicians backed down and agreed it was covered. When you're paying $1000 roughly per annum for the manufacturer's service you'd think they'd understand it's about making sure the client is happy at the end of it  

So yes, I'm very wary of buying another LR - but my husband at least wants to check the Discovery Sport (?) out for the increased interior space...


----------



## Springshine

Tesla 2017, model s.


----------



## brianne1114

Just bought a 2017 Toyota Highlander SE. I’ll pick it up next Wednesday. Getting rid of my 2005 Jeep Liberty, it was showing it’s age and I was putting more money into it than I wanted to for an older car.


----------



## Hermezzy

2016 BMW 550i xdrive


----------



## the walker




----------



## DrMom12

A Christmas gift to myself! Just picked up my new Porsche Macan S on Friday! I'm totally smitten with her


----------



## vinotastic

Does anyone own a jag?  Looking into getting a new car.  My little nissan is 10 years old and I am ready for something new. Husband has an infiniti.  Collectively we drive around 5k miles a year, don't need anything super fancy, but looking for something fun and smooth (but also not very large) =)


----------



## PeachUK

Yes, I had a beautiful convertible Jag and have now changed to a coupe


----------



## Storm702

03 Acura coupe.... totaled my hatchback Hyundai Elantra and had to get something quick. Except I had a 12 year old and 4 year old when I got the Acura, and less than a year later, added twin girls to the equation. Really need a bigger vehicle, but the way my checking and savings is set up.... sigh


----------



## ChangeMe

I am going to buy Audi Q3 (2016) soon. I have already made an appointment with a mechanic from https://vinz.co.nz/ service. The service provides an overview of the vehicle’s condition and appearance, at the time of inspection. Also comments on potential WoF defects and faults that may require attention.


----------



## TNgypsy

2018 Audi SQ5
I test drove/considered everything: Mercedes GLC(?) & GLE 43 AMG, Jaguar Fpace & Epace, bmw m40i x3, BMW X5, RR sport, velar, Land Rover Discovery, Alpha Romeo Stelvio & I'm sure I'm leaving some out. Chose the sq5. It's our 4th vehicle with this brand and it just felt right. I wasn't even going to look at this but the minute I drove it I knew this was it. I had settled between 2 choices and thought I'd drive the Audi since I had to go past the dealership anyway. I'm glad I did. Loving it [emoji4]


----------



## IzzeyAnn

2017 Buick Encore. Got it about 6 months ago. Love it.


----------



## absolutpink

New baby!


----------



## ScottyGal

Picked up my new TT today [emoji1]


----------



## carvedwords

Odyssey!  With 3 kids and multiple sports and carpooling this made the most sense.


----------



## SnowWhite92

Just traded in my first car 2011 Chevy Cruze, for a 2018 Subaru Crosstrek.
Not a luxury car, but has everything I need, including the ability to drive in rough conditions. My last car had a lot of issues, but I've heard nothing but good things about the reliability of Subaru. I've been very pleased with the comfortable ride so far, and been getting a lot of use out of the sunroof this summer!

Note: Reference photo from google, but mine is in this color.


----------



## BelaS

2018 BMW x X5


----------



## designer1

BelaS said:


> 2018 BMW x X5


any pics? I have the X6,  I love Bimmers!


----------



## BelaS

designer1 said:


> any pics? I have the X6,  I love Bimmers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4134912






X6 is next on my list!!!! Will post better pic soon


----------



## lovieluvslux

2002 M Class Mercedes SUV -one of the biggest mistakes in my life!  smh...


----------



## Voyageuse

2018 Audi A3 Cabriolet.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Last year my hubby bought me a 2017 Chevy Trax.  

He bought himself a classic car. A 1959 Super 88 Oldsmobile.


----------



## Christofle

Spent a little over 20 000$ on maintenance over four years on my Mercedes c class and on the last maintenance visit they quoted another 3000$ so I dropped it like a hot potato.

I’ve switched to a Subaru Legacy and am pleasantly surprised by its ride qualities because Montreal roads and the low profile of the C class were a nightmare for alignment and the suspension.


----------



## paulaa1

Ford focus zetec 2014. getting a new car in december.


----------



## Tinn3rz

2016 Acura TLX. Probably going SUV in the next few months though.


----------



## Esquared72

Subaru Impreza Hatchback...love Subies [emoji7]


----------



## pony

2010 Mercedes B


----------



## Havanese 28

Lincoln MKX


----------



## pearlsnjeans

BMWs and MINIs.

My faves by BMW: X1 and i3
My Faves by Mini:  Clumban S and Cooper

Maybe next time I'll drive a Volvo XC90


----------



## wifeyb

Just got my cute little bug!


----------



## morinakol

Mini Cooper 2014, my little beauty


----------



## ShirleyAnnM

I drive a BMW Z3M


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Honda Civic 2009 EX.. leather seats


----------



## maxmayer

Volkswagen Passat B6 1.8 TDI


----------



## Love Of My Life

Vintage Jag


----------



## Wasteland Chic

2016 Honda Fit, Milano Red
1993 Honda Del Sol, Captiva Blue Pearl


----------



## Mumotons

Nissan Pathfinder 2016


----------



## taho

used to drive a Mini Cooper S. after having my 3rd, I began using a Countryman S and my husband uses the mini for his work commute.


----------



## joombo

I bought my Ford Fiesta a few years ago. It's used car but I like it. Unfortunately it broke down a few days ago. I even had to call to local towing service in Auckland. Luckily they came so quickly and towed my car from the roadway.  These guys know their stuff! I'm planning to buy a new Ford Focus Wagon 2011 in the near future.


----------



## Jeweledrose

Does anyone have the new Volvo XC90 plug in hybrid? I am considering this and would love feedback!


----------



## Jeweledrose

Does anyone have the new Volvo XC90 plug-in hybrid? I’m considering this and would love to hear feedback!


----------



## MasriKitty

eehlers said:


> View attachment 4161119
> 
> Subaru Impreza Hatchback...love Subies [emoji7]


heĺlo fellow subie owner ☺. have you ever been to boxerfest?


----------



## jklover

Jeweledrose said:


> Does anyone have the new Volvo XC90 plug-in hybrid? I’m considering this and would love to hear feedback!



My hubby has volvo xc70, driving it for 4 years, so it is not a brand new one, but it drives real smooth, and very safe car. I love it more than my own car. I highly recommend it.


----------



## e72mc

My baby--aka “The Big Girl”--a sweet 1972 Chevrolet Monte Carlo I got in 2012, purchased from the original owner family.

Her first video - 

Loving her, I can’t say she’s “_the car_ I drive,” and for purposes of insurance I do have to give a shout out for my “beater”--the only “brand new” car I’ve ever had--my ’98 Saturn wagon.


----------



## Merbgu

e72mc said:


> My baby--aka “The Big Girl”--a sweet 1972 Chevrolet Monte Carlo I got in 2012, purchased from the original owner family.


It is very cool! Posh car. My dream


----------



## e72mc

Thank you Merbgu . . . 
She's a _thirsty_ girl getting 8 miles to the gallon but I love her nonetheless!


----------



## Cdnfashionista

Lincoln MKC


----------



## Ethengdurst

My 2012 BMW 550i GT has decided to stop running  and instead of spending thousands for repairs my DH just traded it in for a 2019 BMW I3. We also have a 2018 Chrysler Pacifica Hybrid and have since considered going full electric. We just bought it yesterday, I haven’t even driven it yet. Love the suicide doors and color, I was tired of the dark grey almost black in my previous BMW. And the insurance is cheaper, woot!


----------



## dyyong

After very very long 14 years my Honda Odyssey retired with dignity and now I am proud owner of 2019 Ascent, in black, off course! Lol
*stock picture.


----------



## kemilia

e72mc said:


> My baby--aka “The Big Girl”--a sweet 1972 Chevrolet Monte Carlo I got in 2012, purchased from the original owner family.
> 
> Her first video -
> 
> Loving her, I can’t say she’s “_the car_ I drive,” and for purposes of insurance I do have to give a shout out for my “beater”--the only “brand new” car I’ve ever had--my ’98 Saturn wagon.
> 
> View attachment 4401358



Sweet!


----------



## kemilia

I drive my Honda 2016 Fit in pearly yellow, my Minion! I had a yellow Beetle--I love yellow.

I bought her when my Mom was nearing the end of her earthly life (I drove by the dealer daily while going to the nursing home) and I just love this car. It's not pricey by a long shot but does what I need it to do and more. 

I swear my Minion got me through the rough time losing my Momma. A lasting memory is I showed it to my Mom while it was parked in the driveway and she smiled at it and me--she knew I needed some fun at that time.

I just love my Minion, I even have a Minion thumb drive loaded with tunes. And I have no problem finding my yellow Minion in a parking lot!


----------



## rutabaga

Bought a Porsche Cayman a few months ago. Also have a 2001 BMW 325i. I rotate between the two but the BMW has some expensive issues that need to be addressed. I may donate it instead of spend more money on it when that day comes. I don’t want to though bc he’s an old friend 

Husband has a x6. We’ve had our share of issues with BMWs but they’re so fun to drive. I love seeing other e46s on the road!


----------



## e72mc

kemilia said:


> Sweet!


_Thanks!_


----------



## wyu1229

I prefer Uber rather than driving.


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I just traded in my 2011 Subaru Forester for a 2019 Toyota RAV4 Hybrid Limited.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Tesla X


----------



## princesse

For me my car is as much a style statement as my bags, shoes and jewelry.

Currently driving a grey Range Rover Westminster Edition with black interior.

Wondering if other ladies (and gents) see it this way or if your car is not so important?!


----------



## sundreamer

I live in Switzerland where we have excellent public transit, so I actually don't drive very much. But I do have a white Fiat 500 which I enjoy. It's cute and comfortable for my needs, and suits my style


----------



## hoopsie

interesting question and one i've thought about.   i drive a 10 year old Volvo station wagon Estate which is reliable:
- I hate driving and only drive about 100 miles per week so seems like a waste of £££ to buy an up to date car when it wouldn't really get used to the max
- i'd rather invest extra money each month than lease a car 
-i'd rather pay a lump sum to reduce my mortgage than buy a car outright
- car labels are not that important to me.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

One with 4 wheels, my other car also has 4 wheels.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

I drive a 2019 Mini Cooper Countryman. I bought it about 6 months ago. Has always been my dream car.

I absolutely love it!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

^^ Here's my Mini.


----------



## PyriteCrystal

White Range Rover Evoque


----------



## karisailingskies

black Lexus sedan!


----------



## JolieS

lvismyb said:


> public transportation is my best friend...


Yes, BMW for me too: Bus, Metro, Walk.


----------

